# Transmisor de FM



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 14, 2006)

Este sencillo circuito transmisor de frecuencia modulada (FM) le permitirá transmitir señales de audio en un área de aproximadamente 100mts de radio.

La señal emitida puede ser sintonizada en cualquier punto del Dial de su radio de FM comercial, pues su frecuencia de transmisión puede ser fácilmente localizada entre los 88 y los 108Mhz.

Sus usos son ilimitados, puede ser utilizado como monitor para bebes, como micrófono inalámbrico para conferencias, transmitir el audio del PC hacia algún otro punto de la casa.







Una de las aplicaciones más fascinantes de la electrónica, son las comunicaciones inalámbricas. Este proyecto permitirá iniciarse en dicho campo.

Este tipo de comunicaciones, están regidas por las normas de cada país,  por lo cuál no se deben exceder ciertos límites, la omisión de dichos límites, es castigada con multas y sanciones.

El transmisor de FM en miniatura, ha sido diseñado  de tal forma que no exceda dichos límites de su frecuencia de oscilación que esta comprendida entre los 88 y los 130Mhz y el campo generado por las irradiaciones, no supera los 50mV por metro, a una distancia de 15cm del circuito.

Si usted ensambla su circuito siguiendo las especificaciones que a continuación  le daremos, no excederá dichos límites, pues cualquier modificación que se haga al circuito incluyendo pro ejemplo una variación en el voltaje de alimentación,  cambiará el alcance de la señal emitida.

*Lista de Materiales*
2 Transistores 2N2222 (También pueden usar los 2N3904, BC547, BC548)
1 Micrófono Electret
2 Condensadores Electrolíticos 10uF/25v
1 Condensador Electrolítico de 2.2uF/25v
2 Condensadores Cerámicos de .1uF/50v
2 Condensadores Cerámicos de 2.7pF/50v (También pueden usar de 2.5pF)
1 Condensador ajustable de 5-60pF (trimmer)
2 Resistencias 1k
1 Resistencia 15K
1 Resistencia 6.8k
2 Resistencias 10K
2 Resistencias 4.7K
1 Resistencia 2.2K
1 Resistencia 220 Ohm
50 cm. Alambre para puentes de 0.51mm de diámetro (24 AWG)
Tornillos
1 Conector + Soporte para Batería
5 Espadines o Pines (ver imagen)
1 Baquelita
1 Batería 9V
Cautín
Taladro
Soldadura
Estaño

A continuación agrego una imagen con una descripción de cada parte del circuito:






*Construcción de La Bobina*
Para fabricar la bobina, tome el alambre para puentes y córtelo por mitad,  tome los 2 trozos resultantes y enróllelos en un lapicero común dando 6 vueltas alrededor del mismo.

Aunque es más fácil conseguir el alambre para puentes, también se puede usar alambre de cobre esmaltado, eso si, calibre #24.










Una vez hecho esto, retire el lapicero y separe las bobinas teniendo especial cuidado en no deformarlas, tome aquella que sea más uniforme y colóquela en su circuito.






La otra, desenróllela y utilícela como antena, se preguntará por que se sigue este procedimiento que parece ilógico, la razón es que de esta forma se asegura que la separación entre las espiras es la necesaria y que es igual entre ellas así el transmisor funcionará correctamente.      

*Pasos Para El Ensamblaje*

*Paso 1.*

Soldar los componentes de menor altura como las resistencias.






*Paso 2.*

Luego instale los condensadores cerámicos, el condensador variable (trimmer), los 5 espadines y los transistores.






*Paso 3.*

Posteriormente, suelde los condensadores electrolíticos y la Bobina. Recuerde que  en la Placa del circuito impreso  el terminal identificado con el signo (-) en los condensadores debe quedar ubicado del lado opuesto del identificado con el signo (+).






*Paso 4.*

Finalmente suelde el micrófono, teniendo en cuenta su polaridad, la antena y  el conector para la batería de 9v a los espadines respectivos y asegure el soporte para la batería mediante los tornillos.


*Funcionamiento*

El transistor Q2 es el oscilador, Q1 es el amplificador para modular la señal.
La señal moduladora se aplica a la base de Q2 mediante C2, R6.
Los capacitores C6 y C7 son parte del oscilador.

Q2, L1, C5 conforman un circuito oscilador controlado por voltaje, el cual es modulado por el voltaje de audio que es amplificado por Q1.

C5 es usado para sintonizar el circuito oscilador estableciendo la frecuencia de oscilación.

C8 actúa como condensador de filtro.


*Prueba y Calibración del Circuito*

Una vez que este seguro  de que todos los componentes han sido ensamblados puede proceder a la prueba y calibración del circuito. Para ello, ubique una radio de FM cerca del circuito, busque en el dial un punto en silencio (sin emisoras) y suba el volumen del receptor hasta un punto en el que puede usted oír las interferencias.

Conecte una Batería de 9v al circuito y escuche atentamente la radio.
Lentamente y con la ayuda de un destornillador pequeño,  ajuste el condensador (trimmer C5) hasta que en el receptor se escuche un silbido o sonido similar, lo cuál quiere decir que en dicho punto se ha sintonizado en el transmisor la frecuencia dial.

En ese momento puede hablar en el micrófono y se debe escuchar en la radio lo que se habla.

Si en la frecuencia seleccionada, no se logra  una buena recepción, repita este procedimiento en otro punto de la banda de FM.

Si lo prefiere, en vez de variar el capacitor, sintonice  la radio hasta hallar el punto donde encuentre mejor recepción (silencio).

Si después de hacer esto, no consigue sintonizar el transmisor, puede ajustar la bobina que conforma el circuito oscilador juntando sus espiras  para elevar la frecuencia, o separando las mismas si lo que desea  es reducirla un poco.

Este circuito Funciona mejor cuando es alimentado por una batería pero si lo desea  puede hacerlo con una fuente de alimentación regulada.

*Sugerencias:*
Si usted desea mejorar la calidad de la transmisión de su circuito, en vez de soldar la antena directamente al circuito impreso,  hágalo sobre la segunda espira de la bobina, partiendo del punto donde se une con el colector del transistor Q2.

Adicionalmente, si desea tener la posibilidad de controlar el volumen del transmisor, cambie la resistencia R6 por un potenciómetro, el cuál puede ser aproximadamente de 10K.
Para alargar la vida de la Batería, desconéctela cuando no se este usando el transmisor.

Si se quiere aplicar una señal de audio externa como por ejemplo de un IPOD, se debe suprimir el micrófono y su resistencia de polarización R1, dejando como entrada de audio el capacitor de desacople C1.

La radiofrecuencia y los protoboard no se la van, por lo que es muy probable que si arman este circuito en un protoboard no funcione, es mejor ir a la fija y montarlo en una placa. Esto le puede servir de orientación:

Fabricación de circuitos impresos (PCB)

La fuente de alimentación o la batería se conecta en paralelo al condensador C8.

*NOTAS: *
Este tutorial ha sido extraído de un material que me ha prestado un amigo, solo poseo un par de hojas y desconozco si la publicación prohíbe su reproducción total o parcial, en caso de ser así agradecería me sea informaciónrmado y ofrezco una disculpa al autor, reiterando que no ha sido con fines de lucro sino didácticos.

He copiado tal cuál el tutorial, he transcrito el texto solo omitiendo algunos detalles del original, las imágenes han sido respetadas y lo he hecho pues me ha parecido un muy buen tutorial para quienes se inician en el mundo de RF.

Saludos y espero les sea útil, yo aún no lo he probado en cuánto lo haga les aviso si funciona o no.

*Agradecimientos al autor original de el tutorial cuyo nombre no menciono pues lo desconozco*



> Edit: El autor del circuito y dueño original de las imágenes es Cekit.


Adjunto el código de colores de los trimmers. Aunque este dato es muy relativo, para algunos fabricantes el color representa el coeficiente de derivación a la temperatura.


----------



## Ricardo de la Calle (Dic 10, 2006)

Sugerencia: para calibrar la frecuencia de transmisión los trimers se deben mover con un destornillador de plástico, por que el metal cambia la capacidad, y por lo tanto nunca se puede llegar a la frecuencia de operación deseada o se tiene que trabajar mucho para hacerlo.


----------



## VichoT (Sep 18, 2007)

Una pequeña reseña de la importancia dela alimentación en circuitos de RF.

Esta parte aunque no lo crean es MUY IMPORTANTE  para tu circuito de RF sin importar de que circuito se trate sea TX o RX o un TRX da igual, y la importancia de esta parte del sistema crece o se hace mas critica con estos circuitos tan simples y poco estables. Una mala alimentación puede causar desde un pequeño ruido hasta que el circuito no  encienda y corra como debería.

La recomendación general para estos circuitos es usar una batería  como alimentación ya que es la mejor opción en cuanto a filtraje y ripple.

comparemos ambas opciones: batería v/s fuente con transformador/rectificador/regulador/filtro:

Ripple: la batería no tiene un componente de corriente alterna (CA) en su salida, en cambio en una fuente  el Ripple si esta presente y es difícil de eliminar  SIEMPRE TENDRÁ A LA SALIDA ALGO DE CA EN LA SALIDA. el problema parte desde el rectificador y  los filtros no pueden dejar la señal libre de la componente  CA .Esta componente de CA en la alimentación genera el molesto zumbido que se oye de fondo en el receptor.

Capacidad de corriente: aquí la batería pierde puntos ya que su capacidad de corriente es baja en comparación a las fuentes. este dato les permitirá poner un amplificador de mayor potencia sin preocuparse de que  la tensión baje  mas de lo permitido si esto sucede las polarizaciones de los semiconductores simplemente  se pierde y el circuito se traba o no corre.)

Tamaño bueno este dato es mas bien personal y depende del uso del circuito una batería es mas chica y portátil una fuente es mas grande y no es portátil.

para que decir dela duración y la necesidad de  reemplazar la batería.

Bueno aquí deje los puntos mas importantes a tomar en cuenta al momento de elegir la alimentación de un circuito de RF.

PD: a mayor tensión mayor potencia (dependiendo de a capacidad de corriente de la alimentación que usen. pero esto acarrea mayor consumo de corriente y por ende mayor consumo de potencia lo que se traduce en mayor recalentamiento delas piezas y en especial de los semiconductores.

BYE!


----------



## Courage_faces (Oct 13, 2007)

Alguien me podría decir que valores necesito en el circuito tanque si quiero transmitir en el 95.1 MHz sobre el Dial.

¿Sirve esta formula?. Fr=  1/2pi(raiz de LC)

desde ya gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

En internet existen varias calculadoras las cuales le metes los valores L y C y te da la resonancia  del circuito tanque:

http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Calculators/LC-Calculator.htm

Esta es la que yo utilizo cuando armo un transmisor. me ha ido bien.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Oct 22, 2007)

Yo he realizado este circuito, y la verdad el resultado es sorprendente, con una simple antena de 57cm, emitiendo desde 25 mts. de altura, cubre una zona urbana de 1 Km.


----------



## Eduardo Rodriguez (Dic 15, 2007)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:
			
		

> ehh una duda sera que el condensador ajustable de 5/60 pf se podra reeemplazar por uno de 3/70 pf
> es del mismo color



Por supuesto que se puede reemplazar. Lo del color es igual, hay trimmers de muchas formas y colores que tienen la misma capacidad, eso depende de que empresa los fabrique. Si encontraras otro cuya capacidad mínima fuera mayor (por ejemplo, en vez de 5/60 pf, 10/60 pf), lo único no podrías emitir en todas las frecuencias, pero teniendo un rango mayor, imagino que podrías emitir fuera de la banda a la que el de 5/60 estuviera limitado (espero no haber soltado un rebuzno, pues no soy un experto en RF), pero reemplazar si que se puede.
Un saludo.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 16, 2007)

Rumor de barrio: He escuchado que el protoboard no es recomendable para armar circuitos de RF, debido a que se reducen sus características técnicas (calidad, estabilidad) y hasta a veces NO funcionan.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 16, 2007)

De acuerdo con anthony, por ejemplo he armado voltímetros digitales y en protoboard se filtra mucho ruido, los valores oscilaban bastante, cosa que armando los PCB desaparecían. Supongo que en RF, que tanto importa TODO, sería mejor hacer la placa total no es nada compleja. Yo por lo menos trato de evitar lo más posible las protoboards, sobre todo si no son de buena calidad.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 16, 2007)

Acá les dejo El PCB, me lo paso anthony hace unas semanas yo lo modifiqué uno poquito nada mas.. 

ah.. en los pads q hay a cada lado del capacitor de 100nf de la derecha, ahí conecté un led.

Aclaro.. las modificaciones q comenté q le hice, no son en los componentes. Ese pcb está tal cual con los componentes q presenta el diagrama publicado, la única modificación q hice respecto al pcb q me pasó anthony es un capacitor q puse mas al centro para distribuir un poco mejor los componentes y traté de corregir los ángulos de las pistas a 45º nada mas.. lo del led es sólo un agregado para notar la alimentación...

Estuve probando con un reproductor de mp3, asi q en el circuito q yo armé, no coloqué la resistencia de 1k del circuito del primer post, aunque sí figura en el pcb, sólo q yo no la puse.
Para mejorar un poco el acoplo, tuve q elevar el valor del capacitor C1, tuve muy buenos resultados con 220uF, pero es cuestión de ir probando..

En cuanto al tema de la antena, yo probé con un alambre de cobre de unos 15cm, el transmisor al aire libre (en el patio de mi casa) y alcanzaba unos 80 mts hasta donde yo probé. Anthony logró bastante mas distancia incluso cerca de 300 m, esperemos q comente cómo lo hizo...

saludos

P.D. Acabo de probar el transmisor, con los mismos transistores 2n2222, todos los valores de componentes como en el diagrama y una antena de cobre de unos 25cm de largo, 1mm de sección. El alcance supera los 100m tranquilamente, con el circuito transmitiendo desde dentro de mi casa..


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 21, 2008)

Estos son los cambios que le hice a mi transmisor:
El transistor: use los BC547
Condensadores: los de 0,1 uF los puse electrolíticos y los de 2,7pF los puse de 2,5 pF
Bobina: Igual
Antena de 35 cm soldada en la parte fría de la bobina
Alimentación: Batería nueva de 9 volt
In audio: micrófono electrec


----------



## mcrven (Ene 22, 2008)

*Les dejo estos consejos:*

Todo generador de RF debe se blindado dentro de una cajita metálica, que puede ser de lámina de cobre o de hierro (utiliza laminas sacadas de las latas de conserva), a la cual se le dejan unos orificios pequeños para poder acceder al trimmer; sacar la antena y los cables del micro y de la alimentación.

Eso evita la interacción de las cosas que se acerquen a los circuitos sintonizados y los ruidos sónicos que pueden afectar la modulación.

Las bobinas para osciladores de altas frecuencias, se construyen, generalmente, con alambre desnudo, preferiblemente estañado, con calibre de 1mm o superior, estirando las espiras para que no se toquen entre sí y orientadas en forma horizontal, con las conexiones lo más cercanas posible a la placa, para aumentar la rigidez. La rigidez del resto de las espiras se puede mantener con unos pequeños depósitos de silicona caliente que amarren entre sí a las espiras.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 23, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Anthony, las bobinas para osciladores de altas frecuencias [...]
> Saludos: mcrven


Pero ponerla horizontalmente me trae muchos problemas! 
PD: Voy a intentar lo del alambre desnudo!


----------



## mcrven (Ene 23, 2008)

> Pero ponerla horizontalmente me trae muchos problemas!



El oscilador es la base del transmisor. Si este circuito no funciona adecuadamente, el TX tampoco lo hará. Al mismo se le debe dedicar todos los cuidados posibles en su construcción, echando de lado cualquier barrera o problema aparente.

Así que ponle todo el cuidado posible a esto, y en especial al tanque de sintonía - Bobina, trimmer y componentes asociados.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## necpool (Ene 29, 2008)

Hola a todos, aquí van algunos tips para estos aparatitos:



 Si es posible usar placa de epoxi en vez de fenólico común.
Soldar los componentes bien pegados a la placa.
En caso de usar alimentación por medio de pilas o batería, una buena opción es usar una pequeña fuente regulada con el integrado lm723, tiene muy bajo riple y es muy estable, esto también influye en la estabilidad del transmisor.
En vez de del transistor bf494 o 2n2222 se puede usar un bf199 me parece un poco mas estable (se corre menos de frecuencia) y los precios son prácticamente los mismos.
Antes de energizar el circuito verificar 20 veces la placa y sus componentes, especialmente la posición en que soldamos el transistor, y capacitores electrolíticos que poseen polaridad.
Para calibrarlo utilizar una radio en FM a medio volumen sintonizada en una frecuencia lo mas libre posible, luego comenzar a girar suavemente el capacitor variable (trimmer) ojo esto nunca se debe hacer con un destornillador metálico, se puede construir uno con un pedacito de placa vieja sin el cobre, o también se consiguen unos de plástico para esta tarea. girar el trimmer hasta que escuchemos un soplido en el parlante y luego quede en silencio, eso es todo. en caso de que esto no funcione se puede apretar un poco la bobina con los dedos para juntar o alejar sus vueltas y comenzar nuevamente a girar el trimmer.
Mucha paciencia, esto al principio puede ser un poco complicado si no te sale hoy te recomindo que lo intentes mañana vas ver todo diferente. y podras tomarle el gusto a la RF que para mi es casi una pasion.

Si me olvide de algo por favor q alguien lo escriba.
Saludos.

Nota: Una buena idea antes de empezar a calibrar, es dejar algunos minutos antes energizado el circuito, para que el transistor se estabilice y después si manos a la RF.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 29, 2008)

Excelentes consejos! Con lo respecto a los transistores, se me ha sido comun observar que los transmisores de la red emplean mucho BF494: POR ALGO SERÁ


----------



## EDGAR424 (Feb 8, 2008)

Les dejo el circuito de un pequeño transmisor de FM mejorado dotado de excelente sensibilidad de audio y buena potencia de salida de RF .(comparado con otros mini transmisores ).

El circuito : 

El primer transistor trabaja como amplificador de audio reforzando las señales de vos captado por el sensible micrófono.
El segundo transistor BF494 es el oscilador de RF. 
El tercer transistor 2N2222 funciona como amplificador final de RF.
Mas detalles del circuito (en el archivo adjunto)


----------



## sarjasalc (Feb 18, 2008)

Hablando de otras cosas ya ensamble el circuito en protoboard y me funciono.

como hago para que la señal recivida por el receptor sea de mejor calidad puesto que se escucha un poco de interferencia algo asi como lluvia ? si alguien sabe y me puede colaborar le agradeceria mucho


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 18, 2008)

Puedes intentar con un capacitor variable más sencible y caer justo en la frecuencia! Pero la diferencia será poca! Si quieres calidad el circuito se hace mas grande (veronica, el estereofonico que está como destacado, etc)

Transmisor Veronica PLL 1 W

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-1-vatio-veronica-10653/


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2008)

Aviso que el Verónica es un circuito muy complicado de calibrar por su oscilador en configuración  push-pull, no es solo una bobina sino que son 4 para calibrar.

Igualmente la calidad del transmisor que está como destacado no es mala, pero si la quieres mejorar se podría cambiar el transistor Q1 por un operacional.

Saludos


----------



## keith_emerson (Feb 24, 2008)

Este es mi transmisor, no es una maravilla, lo hice en placa de desarrollo porque no tengo las herramientas para hacer pcbs y ademas es el 3er circuito que armo asi que no me quise arriesgar...porque ademas no se mucho y recien estoy por empezar 3er año de ing electronica. ops: 

El cable 24 AWG me resulto IMPOSIBLE conseguirlo, y eso que camine por todos lados, hasta que llegue a un lugar que vende metales (nada que ver con electronica jejeje) y me vendieron alambre desnudo de cobre de 0,50 cm.

El circuito me quedo bastante feo, el mic que consegui venia con patitas asi que lo tuve que soldar a esos cables de los que lo ven colgando en la foto.

PERO FUNCIONA!


----------



## necpool (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola muchachos y alguna muchacha por ahí, bueno aquí un buen mini transmisor publicado por la revista SE, este mini transmisor funciona bien y es bastante estable, ya  se que muchos dirán esto ya es figurita repetida pero en esta ocasión está con el PCB, sus medidas y todos los condimentos para que funcione correctamente, no quiero que algún hobbista al ver que un transmisor no funciona decida dedicarse a la porcelana fría o algo así  
eh decidido publicar esto por aquí, este TX funciona de maravilla.

Saludos


----------



## necpool (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola a todos aqui van algunas fotos del escorpion, son de baja calidad porque la camara no ayuda, ya no tiene el microfono tipo electret porque lo eh utilizado en otro proyecto, el cable verde era la antena debe ser de 15cm, al capacitor variable lo saque de una vieja radio, el transistor que utilice es el bf494 pero se pueden utilizar otros, en el archivos rar que subi estan algunos de los transistores que se pueden usar para este proyecto, este Tx funciona bien inclusive con mas estabilidad que algunos microfonos inalambricos que eh visto por estas tierras que funcionan tambien en la banda comercial 88 - 108 Mhz. 
Saludos


----------



## gca (Mar 29, 2008)

Ya hice el circuito con los condensadores de 2,2pF y el condensador variable en ves de 5-60 es de 6-50 por lo que no alcanzaria la frecuencia minima ni la maxima,¿en que valores me manejo con ese condensador variable?, todos los componentes bien ubicados y el pcb bien hecho pero pongo la radio en la frecuencia de 91.8 que en donde vivo esta bacia y regulo unos cuantos minutos el condensador variable y nada retoco la bobina alargando el espacio entre espiras y regulo el condensador otros minutos y nada ,vuelvo a retocar la bobina reduciendo el espasio ahora regulo el trimmer y nada , no se que puede ser ya que las conexiónes las revice y estan bien .¿Sin microfono tendria q escucharse un silencio no? Adjunto unas fotos para q vean la plaqueta sobre todo la bobina que es lo mas probable ya que dije que revise el circuito y esta bien. ¿por ahi al usar un trimmer de 6-50 no llegue a la frecuencia de 91.8.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 30, 2008)

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Sin microfono tendria q escucharse un silencio no?.



El silencio ya está en el espacio vacío de las emisoras, cuando le colocas la bateria o fuente de alimentacion (todo cerca del radio) se debe escuchar un sonido o chisquido.

La reduccion de capacitancias que hicistes en el trimmer solo va a reducir la capacidad del transmisor de emitir a frecuencias bajas o altas ( siempre intermedias)

Trata de usar un destornillador de relojeros aislado con un mango de cinta adhesiva de papel!


----------



## gca (Mar 30, 2008)

Las frecuencias vacias que encuentro se escuchan lluviosas no silenciosas no hay ninguna slenciosa ¿que rangos de frecuencias tengo con ese trimmer?
Esta emisora lluviosa vacia cuando regulo el trimer y tambien la bobina sigo sintiendo la misma lluvia :S


----------



## mcrven (Mar 30, 2008)

Se llama "SINTONÍA" porqué el receptor, al entrar en frecuencia el TX, debería quedar silencioso.
Se silencia con la señal de RF.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 31, 2008)

Si tienes problema con el trimmer, emplea el condensador variable de las radios viejasss!


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 31, 2008)

No estoy seguro, pero creo q con 1 vuelta ya pasa por todos los valores, debés recorrer la vuelta MUY lentamente y en lo posible usá un calibrador plástico o de madera, así te asegurás de no influir en nada en la capacidad del trimmer.

Saludos


----------



## gca (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok el calibrador que empleo es un destornillador con la punta metalica pero mango plastico, creo que no sirve no?
Funciona con la bateria menos de media carga o debe estar en optimas condiciones?


----------



## Kerc@ (Abr 23, 2008)

GENIAL, este circuito si funciona, y muy bien.   

Eso si, tuve que cambiar solo un componente pero a pesar de esto funciono.
Fueron los capacitores de 2.7pf, en paralelo, ya que no logre conseguirlos, los cambien por uno de 5pf (aunque seria mejor de 5.4pf), que fue lo más aproximado;además use el transistor 2N2222P, pero es lo mismo, y por lo demás segui las intrucciones y funciono.

GRACIAS. 

Ahora a buscar como hacer un receptor fm, sencillo como este transmisor....
Nos vemos.


----------



## enrique courtade (May 16, 2008)

Por fin lo hice andar!
Al final valió la pena el esfuerzo y la perseverancia.Toda una semana lo sufrí y ahora por fin puedo decir: Anda,y todo gracias a ustedes que me ayudaron tanto con sus consejos.
El circuito que logré hacer andar fue el que cambia el transistor 2n2222 por el Bc548 (yo usé el Bc548c) y los capacitores de 2,7p que estaban en paralelo por uno de 10p.También agregué masa por todos lados al circuito impreso para evitar las capacidades parásitas,si alguién tiene alguna duda respecto a esto último  se los puedo explicar tal y como me lo explicaron a mí.Y lo último que cambié(y creo que fue el cambio fundamental)fue la bobina que,no lo dice el circuito de este hilo pero sí está en otro de este mismo foro , es de 1 micro Henry,y como no llegaba a nada armándolas yo mismo,tuve la suerte de poder conseguirla hecha.
La frecuencia en la que capté la preciada señal del micrófono fue de aproximadamente 107 MHz.

Saludos.


----------



## EstebanUP (May 28, 2008)

El circuito funciona perfectamente me consiguieron una bobina de 1uh y puse un capacitor fijo de 33pf y transmito a una frecuencia de 88.4, 89.4, 87.9Mhz mas o menos ya hice el eagle y mande a hacer el circuito ahora algun consejo para el modo de presentacion, osea, como puedo presentar el transmisor si alguien tiene alguna idea seria de gran ayuda...


----------



## viczea2002 (May 28, 2008)

Hola EstebanUP

Me da gusto que hayas hecho funcionar el circuito, una pregunta cambiaste los transistores? y el capacitor que pusiste en reemplazo de cual de ellos lo hiciste  y por ultimo, el inductor de cuantas espiras es y cuando de diamentro interno tiene?, si puedes tambien decirme el numero de alamre

Saludos


----------



## EstebanUP (May 28, 2008)

Primero: no, use los 2N22222 por que como apenas estoy en 3 semestre de ing de telecomunicaciones no se ni siquiera que es lo que hacen el proposito para el curso de nosotros era aprender a manejar la protoboard, conocer componentes y realizar eagle(bueno me quedo,eso creo...)
Segundo: lo que hice fue en vez de poner un capacitor variable para no complicarme por que no lo pude encontrar de los valores que necesitaba y otro parecido no pude nisiquiera adaptarlo a la board, puse uno de 33pf los de 2.7pf si los consegui tuve que buscar pero los encontre.
Tercero: El circuito nos funciono primero con un inductor de alambre comun con 5 vueltas y 7mm de diametro sin embargo era muy sensible a cualquier movimiento... entonces nuestro profesor se consiguio bobinas ya fabricadas(ni el sabe como jajaja mentiras que si pero le dio pereza explicarnos...) de 1uH y con esa nos funciona perfectamente ahora lo que queremos es tener buen alcance con una buena antena pero no sabemos como hacerla y estaba mirando un poco un topic sobre como hacer una buena antena pero no entiendo mucho si alguien tiene consejos utiles me servirian de ayuda... Gracias


----------



## Helman Botina (May 29, 2008)

hola forista de electronica, bueno pues este es mi primer circuito de fm que voy ah hacer, pero tengo una duda, bueno es que mande a comprar el condensador variable, pero me trajeron un condensador que segun decia era de 3 bandas, cosa que hasta apenas escucho, y tiene tantas patas que no se cual cojer. bueno lo primero que dice es c1,c2,c3,c4 en la parte superior grabado en el plastico, cada letra en las esquinas, pero si cojo esa como un pin el otro cual sera, tal caso en un lado tiene 3 pines arriba y dos abajo, en la otra cara tiene tres arriba y una abajo, y en la parte de abajo tiene como un tornillo que me parece si fuera tierra pero en realidad no sep.

Les agradezco la ayuda, pues es lo unico que me falta.

ATT:Helman Geovanni Botina


----------



## Gatxan (May 29, 2008)

Hola Helman,

Veo que estás un poco perdido. Eso que sale en las fotografías es un condensador tándem para receptores de radio. 
El tornillo que dices es el eje que se mueve para buscar las estaciones, que al girarlo cambia el valor de los cuatro condensadores a la vez. Por eso se llama tándem. Los cuatro tonillos superiores son de poco recorrido, para el ajuste fino de los circuitos de antena y oscilador de receptores.

Todos los pines centrales son tierra (masa), y los de los extremos (los que pone C1, 2, 3, 4) son el terminal vivo de cada uno de los condensadores de que se compone.
Ahora bien, C1 y C2 suelen ser para FM, C3 y C4 son para AM (onda corta, media, larga). Normalmente las secciones de FM miden hasta 30pF de capacidad máxima cada condensador, y los de AM son de 135pF cada uno. Si los pones en paralelo, suman.

Supongo que me he explicado bien. Saludos


----------



## Helman Botina (May 29, 2008)

hola Gatxan;

Gracias por la respuesta, lo necesitaba porque no tenia ni idea que era un condensador tandem, pues no estoy familiarizado con este tipo de condensadores, pero bueno todos los dias se aprende, pero otra cosita, lo que dice de tres bandas tiene algo que ver en el funcionamiento. Y si me quedo claro solo tomo un pin de las esquinas y el otro pin es el del medio, y se ajusta con el tornillo de abajo y se precisa con los de arriba.

Gracias....

ATT: Helman Geovanni Botina.


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 6, 2008)

Referente al revestimiento del hilo, voy a insistir en que SÍ tiene efecto en una bobina que se va a usar en alta frecuencia, VHF en el caso que nos ocupa.

Se trata del efecto pelicular, ó llamado skin effect, como se puede leer en este artículo de la wikipedia, sin ir más lejos. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skin_effect

Está en inglés, que es lo primero que he encontrado, y explica en el 4º apartado que el hilo plateado es la solución para mejorar la impedancia intrínseca del hilo, y en consecuencia el factor de calidad Q del inductor que forma. Si no, pregunten a culaquier radioaficionado de los que experimentan y "cacharrean".

Otra cosa: el diámetro del hilo (grosor), es evidente que para corrientes elevedas será significativo que tenga unas centésimas más o menos de grueso, PERO, en un oscilador para radio FM que es lo que nos ocupa en este hilo, lo único que mejorará será en la estabilidad de frecuencia y reducción del microfonismo cuanto más grueso sea el hilo de la bobina.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 6, 2008)

Buena la aclaratoria Gatxan.

Ahora, te aseguro que mi post anterior no es consecuencia del tuyo, sino de todo el peso de este hilo, a la largo del cual se han expuesto muchas cosas.


> Está en inglés, que es lo primero que he encontrado, y explica en el 4º apartado que el hilo plateado es la solución para mejorar la impedancia intrínseca del hilo, y en consecuencia el factor de calidad Q del inductor que forma. *Si no, pregunten a culaquier radioaficionado de los que experimentan y "cacharrean"*.



En cuanto a lo que está destacado en tu cita, te comento que soy Radio-Aficionado de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela, con licencia legal de 1960 - la ilegal es dos años mayor - , con estación habilitada bajo las siglas YV 5 MHE y unos cuantos equipos construídos, entre los cuales hay antenas, receptores, TXs desde osciladores hasta multibandas de potencias de más de 300W y, un montón de accesorios relacionados.

En cuanto al factor Q sólo tiene relación con la selectividad del conjunto resonante y puede tener cierto efecto según el metal empleado y el grosor de la bobina. Uno por el efecto pelicular - skin effect - cómo bien dices que se contra-arresta con el incremento del diámetro del conductor (Algunas veces, según la frecuencia y, principalmente, la potencia, se emplean tubos de cobre estañado o plateado). El revestimiento y el diámetro mayor, en el conductor empleado para una bobina, contribuye a la reducción del la resistencia DC intrínseca de la misma (sólo unos pocos mΩ) y, por consiguiente al incremento del factor Q y por ende, la selectividad del circuito de sintonía. Q = X / R  --- X = reactancias del conjunto --- R resistencia DC principalmente de la bobina



> Otra cosa: el diámetro del hilo (grosor), es evidente que para corrientes elevedas será significativo que tenga unas centésimas más o menos de grueso, PERO, en un oscilador para radio FM que es lo que nos ocupa en este hilo, _lo único que mejorará será en la estabilidad de frecuencia y reducción del microfonismo_ cuanto más grueso sea el hilo de la bobina.



En cuanto a lo destacado de la cita anterior, el hilo grueso reduce la dilatación o contracción por efecto de la temperatura circundante que modificaría las dimensiones de la bobina y, por ende, la frecuencia. A esta inestabilidad contribuiría también un capacitor de sintonía y/o de la constante de tiempo del oscilador, de dieléctrico inadecuado (se sugiere el uso de capacitores de mica metalizada, polypropilene, styroflex; principalmente).
En cuanto al efecto microfónico - modulación producida por efecto de sonidos circundantes que hacen vibrar las espiras de la bobina y, por tanto, modifican (modulan) la frecuencia de oscilación - se evita arrollando la bobina del oscilador sobre un soporte y cubriendo las espiras con un pegamento o barniz.

Pero, para este hilo, estas exposiciones, tuyas, mías y de otros, que tambián las hay, no producen ningún efecto sobre la construcción de los TXs aquí planteados.

Saludos.


----------



## arroyiitoo (Jul 9, 2008)

al fin pude armarlo! ayer logre escuchar en la radio la señal de mi transmisor pero tengo un problema, al usar el trimmer supero el ancho de banda FM por lo cual lo tube que sustituir por un capacitor de 1.8pF para asi poder transmitir a una frecuencia de 107,6 Mhz. cual puede ser el problema por el cual me paso esto? tendre mal hecha la bobina?


----------



## mcrven (Jul 9, 2008)

Sólo comprime un poco la longitud de la bobina, así descenderá la frecuencia.

saludos...


----------



## Kassarjhel (Ago 6, 2008)

hola a todos, sobre el BC547 o BC548, hasta donde se, estos no se usan en lo que es RF, los que seusan son los 2N2222, 2N4427 y otros de esa familia  por que estos estan diseñados para trbajar como amplificador deRF, cada transistor posee caractristicas diferentes y seria bueno qe consulten un manual ECG para que puedan ver las caracteristicas y especificaciones del transistor que piensan usar en RF.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 6, 2008)

Hola amigo.. Tu comentario es muy subjetivo: eso depende de la configuracion del transmisor en el que se este usando el trt (ganancia, polarizacion, etc)..! En este transmisor ( de unos mW) los BCxxx me han dado mayor estabilidad que los 2N2222..!


----------



## mcrven (Ago 29, 2008)

Les comento que armé el circuito del TX propuesto en este hilo. Sólo la parte RF, sin el modulador y con ligeros cambios de componentes.
En un principio no funcionó pero, después de unas mediciones pude verificar que, básicamente y, salvo que se hayan cometido errores de ensamblado, el problema de funcionar o no estriba en el beta de cada transistor.
En los datasheet del 2N2222 encontrarán que esta característica es >300. Pero la realidad es otra y, los que suelen comprarse en tiendas de partes, generalmente, no superan un promedio de beta 60.
Así que, comencé a cambiar las Rs hacia la baja, colocando otras en paralelo, primero con R9 y luego con R8, hasta que obtuve una interferencia en la imagen de un TV cercano, fijado sobre canal 4. Todas estas pruebas las realicé con monitoreo constante de la corriente total del circuito que, a 9V rondaba los 12 mA. En seguida que coloqué una R de igual valor sobre R8 - pasaría a ser de 1.1 K - la corriente descendió a aprox. unos 7 mA y apareció el rastro de interferencia en el TV, señal de que se había activado una señal de RF en la proximidad inmediata.

Luego de varias pruebas determiné que el TX funcionaba bien con R8 de 1.5 K, esto para el TR Q2 que yo utilicé: 2N2222, caja metálica tipo TO-18.

LES SUGIERO que para comenzar con este TX, sustituyan momentáneamente R7 y R8, con un pote de 10 k, con el cursor a la base de Q2, fijando para el segmento correspondiente a R8 en 1 K. Luego que funcione, miden los brazos del pote y sustituyen por Rs fijas.

L1 se hizo en dos partes una bobina de 2,5 espiras y otra de 4,5 espiras con alhambre esmaltado calibre 17 que, unidas producen una bobina de 7 espiras, quedando la unión para la antena y una longitud total de unos 14 mm, enrollndo sobre una forma de 8 mm. Ese alhambre es suficientemente grueso cómo para quedar auto-soportado casi sin peligro de deformaciones.

Para C5 utilicé un trimmer de cerámica de 5~25 pf NP0 (quizás sea difícil de conseguir).

Para aquellos que reportaron inestabilidad de frecuencia, les comento que no parece inestable para nasa. Lo que sucede es que, el circuito debe ir encerrado dentro de una caja metálica, preferiblemente de hierro, a fin de que no se interfiera sobre la frecuencia. Esto va a ser bastante difícil pues, solamente acercar algo - manos, cuerpo, cables o cualquier otra cosa a la antena será suficiente para que la frecuencia se altere. Para evitarlo se debería alimentar un pequeño amplificador para aislar el oscilador de la antena y, de cualquier otra interferencia.

Tomé unas fotos para mostrarselas, pero no quedaron bien, asi que se las debo para luego.

Saludos:


----------



## mcrven (Sep 2, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> anthony123 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues mira colega radio aficionado y profe, la experiencia vivida con los TRs encapsulados en metal y, en cuanto al efecto de pantalla o blindaje, cómo lo quieras llamar, tu observación es muy pertinente y concuerdo perfectamente con ella. Claro está que siempre y cuando, la capsula metálica esté conectada muy bien a masa.

Ahora, en cuanto a la disipación propia de la cápsula, tu observación difiere bastante de mis experiencias vividas, tanto con las cápsulas TO-18, las TO-39 en comparación con las TO-92 y similares. Incluso, si observas bien los datasheet de TRs similares y, con la sola diferencia del encapsulado, podrás ver que la RTh es menor en los plásticos.
Según respuesta de SGS, hoy ST, de quien tuve parte de una representación local, la pastilla conductora queda completamente inmersa en el plástico, permitiendo así una disipación mayor. En los encapsulados metálicos no sucede lo mismo, quedando las pastillas rodeadas por aire que es quien transfiere el calor a la cápsula.
A pesar de eso, para RF es preferible utilizar los metálicos. De otra forma habría que tomar previsiones para apantallarlos o blindarlos.

Saludos:


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 3, 2008)

Primero un cordial saludo:

Después como tu bien dices hay excepciones, y esta claro que aportando mas información a los foritas esta en el buen  fin de este foro. Por lo cual te estoy muy agradecido.

Nueva mente un cordial saludo.


----------



## diego_z (Sep 3, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Pues mira colega radio aficionado y profe, la experiencia vivida con los TRs encapsulados en metal y, en cuanto al efecto de pantalla o blindaje, cómo lo quieras llamar, tu observación es muy pertinente y concuerdo perfectamente con ella. Claro está que siempre y cuando, la capsula metálica esté conectada muy bien a masa.


 

hola y como haria en un tr por ej 2n2219 para ponerlo a masa ya que  el colector es su encapsulado y va a positivo ? esa parte no la entendi ,


----------



## mcrven (Sep 3, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> hola y como haria en un tr por ej 2n2219 para ponerlo a masa ya que  el colector es su encapsulado y va a positivo ? esa parte no la entendi ,



Pues mira Diego, en ese caso, no podrías hacerlo, salvo que tomes la decisión de formar el plano masa del lado del positivo. Pero, en cuanto al 2N2222 se refiere, sí lo puedes conectar con la caja a masa, debido a que no constituye conexión galvánica con ningún elemento.
También podrías ubicar un TR del tipo PNP, en cuyo casop, sí el colector estuviese conectado a la caja, se podría llevar directamente a un plano de masa negativo.

Muchas fuentes de poder se construyen con Bypass TRs del tipo PNP, con el sólo fin de poderlos conectar directamente a los disipadores, sin más ni más.

El todo está en darle vueltas al asunto hasta encontrar un punto de acomodo favorable. Siempre respetando las ERC.

Saludos:


----------



## diego_z (Sep 3, 2008)

aja bien explicado,asi que por ejemplo un 2n2219 tiene el colector al chasis y se le puede poner conexion a positivo como masa segun sea el caso?( quiero decir que se le puede apantallar hacia donde esta conectado el colector) , el 2n2222 como explicas no lo conosco  porque nunca consegui uno de metal siempre encapsulado de plastico , saludos desde abajo


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 4, 2008)

Despues de horas de experimentar y usando un compresor de audio logre excelente claridad con un diseño modificado del Tx que se expone en la primera pagina..!

Ademas de retirar la resistencia de 1 K de polarización del mic y usar un capacitor de desacople de 220 uF, encontre que el ruido se debia a el capacitor de 10 uF que define la ganancia del modulador..!

Para poder elejir entre audio y el microfono use un interruptor doble, el cual desconecta/ conecta tanto la resistencia como el capacitor de 10 uF

Aqui una foto del montaje..!


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 4, 2008)

Y yo vuelvo a repetir,  no seria mas fácil poner un potenciometro en la entrada para regular la ganancia de modulación?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 4, 2008)

creo que nadie esta leyendo hoy..! Yo dije "horas de experimentar".. dentro de esas horas se encuentra un sencillo y silvestre potenciometro..!

El ruido y la desviacion de la frecuencia era espantoso..! Por eso tambien use un compresor de audio..!


----------



## BeToR (Sep 4, 2008)

Si lo lei anthony123, pero entendi mal esa parte, pero ya se a que te refieres. No tiene de casualidad el circuito para armar el compresor de audio. Si lo quieres compartir. Voy a probar con lo del capacitor y algunos cambios de valores de resistencias. Gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 5, 2008)

BeToR dijo:
			
		

> . algunos cambios de valores de resistencias. Gracias


Cuales? Decime para poder darte una idea.. ya yo he hecho algunos cambios...!

El circuito lo tome de internet y si funciona.:!


----------



## BeToR (Sep 5, 2008)

pues voy a hacer el compresor a ver que tal, pero se me hace raro que no se pueda oir bien la cancion con el transmisor solo. Gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 5, 2008)

BeToR dijo:
			
		

> pues voy a hacer el compresor a ver que tal, pero se me hace raro que no se pueda oir bien la cancion con el transmisor solo. Gracias



No es nada raro..! No puedes comparar la amplitud y frecuencia de la voz humana con una cancion preamplificada..!

Otras ideas..!


----------



## BeToR (Sep 5, 2008)

si es buena idea, presisamente realice uno de esos filtros en esta semana para una practica, voy a probar de todo hasta que me salga bien. Gracias entonces por la ayuda y datos.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok saludos..! Estare atento a tus resultados no te olvides de colocar fotos!..

Una pregunta abierta:
¿Que opinan del uso de los 1N4148 como varicaps? [Por supuesto que excluyendo el criterio de menor capacidad y lineabilidad con el voltaje]


----------



## asterión (Sep 10, 2008)

Me he leido todo el hilo, y cada vez que lo leo entiendo algo mas. Acoto que soy un entusiasta, mi verdadera profesion es la Arquitectura, pero siempre he estado interesado en la ciencia y en la tecnologia. Mis dudas son las siguientes:

*1.- *El compresor es para mejorar el audio no? osea para modularlo me parece?

*2.-* Ya ubique tu amplificador, en primer termino yo quiero hacerme el transmisor a modo de walkie talkie, aunque no me molesta la idea de armarlo mas dotado como tu para transmitir desde mi casa. Ese amplificador funciona solo con 12v? Un walkie talkie tiene todo eso que tu le estas metiendo pero en chiquito?

*3.- *Como pienso meter en una cajita mi radio, sacare la antena por un lado sin tocar la carcasa de la caja metalica para que no se convierta toda ella en una antena (esta bien ese razonamiento no?) Sin embargo al no usar un amplificador (por el tamañito que parece tener) se correra mi frecuencia aunque no toque la antenita que le quiero meter? terminara mi walkie talkie (solo de transmision) si le meto todo completo (con la amplificación y todo) como una radio que se usaba en la segunda guerra mundial grandota con su mochila?

*4.- *Ese amplificador de 4w, por ahi nlei que si la potencia de salida del radio no es mucha, no logra exitar (por asi decir) al amplificador, funcionara en mi caso? mi radio usa los transistores BC547...

*5.-* Seria interesante que alguno de ustedes, mejor tu *anthony123*, lograras sacar al final un supertutorial con todo lo mejorcito del radio (con su amplificador, compresor, radio en si), te aseguro que pasarias a la historia o algo asi entre los interesados en estas lides.

Esta es la imagen de mi transmisor, no he tenido tiempo para calibrarlo bien, pero en la primera prueba, tan solo localice la frecuencia de transmision con una radio (sin mover el condensador variable) y logre escuchar mi voz de manera aceptablemente limpia, esa noche dormi y soñe de lo mejor!.
El cable celeste que le sale es el que conectara a la antena.







Lo primero que hice hace un tiempo es este transmisor, bastante conocido. encontre la placa ya hecha, y compre los componentes y solo solde, pero es bastante inestable en mi juicio, y su señal sucia. Este es:


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 10, 2008)

a573r10n dijo:
			
		

> Acoto que soy un entusiasta


Yo tambien lo soy



			
				a573r10n dijo:
			
		

> *1.- *En alguna parte pusiste que armaste un compresor, es para mejorar el audio no? osea para modularlo me parece


No.. el compresor no sale en la foto del Tx..! Se usa para limitar la frecuencia de entrada de audio y para comprimir su amplitud..



			
				a573r10n dijo:
			
		

> *2.-* Ese amplificador funciona solo con 12v? Un walkie talkie tiene todo eso que tu le estas metiendo pero en chiquito?


Si.. algo parecido pero mas complejo y con mayores prestaciones (PLL, VXO)



			
				a573r10n dijo:
			
		

> *3.- *esta bien ese razonamiento no?


No.. la caja debe ser de metal y estar conectada a masa; de esta forma crearas una jaula de Faraday que evitara ruidos exteriores
Para solucionar su problemas puedes usar un trt como separador (Ya mencionado por el amigo MRCVEN)



			
				a573r10n dijo:
			
		

> *4.- * por ahi lei que si la potencia de salida del radio no es mucha, no logra exitar (por asi decir) al amplificador..



Es totalmente cierto, yo por mi parte use el 2N2219a como oscilador y lo configure para que entregara una potencia capaz de excitar otro 2N2219a..! Con los BC creo que necesitarias otro empujonsito, esos no entregan mas que 100 mW o menos   



			
				a573r10n dijo:
			
		

> *5.-* Seria interesante que alguno de ustedes, mejor tu *anthony123*, lograras sacar al final un supertutorial con todo lo mejorcito del radio (con su amplificador, compresor, radio en si), te aseguro que pasarias a la historia o algo asi entre los interesados en estas lides.



No se por donde empezar..!   Tengo los recursos (equipos, camara y ganas de hacerlo)








Felicitaciones, el montaje se ve muy profesional.   






Ese transmisor me parece al de SMVOP (algo asi) pero creo que le quitaron ciertas cosas para abaratar los precios..! ! Que lastima que lo hayan hecho, el diseño original es excelente y funciona de maravillas.!


----------



## asterión (Sep 10, 2008)

El ultimo transmisor que puse es este:






Lo pongo para que no queden dudas, a todo esto, cada vez que pones algo me dejas pensando un ratote  , dime, la jaula de faraday ya la entendi, pero la antena si debe estar separada de la jaulita no?, osea aislada?.  Ahora nuevamente me dejaste pensando porque, mi logica me dice que para separar la antena y librarla de la influencia de la bobina de la radio debo añadirle lo que me dijo *mrcven*, pero el me dio esta web: http://pira.cz/entx2.htm
y me dijo que se llamaba TX? y tu le dices a eso TRT? me falta un glosario, te cuento que uso el Google a full, cuando sufro estas confusiones pero no he llegado a ninguna conclusion, y abusando de tu amabilidad te las transmito...

Esto es lo que escribio mrcven:


> En ese link tienes un TX de 3W. Comprende 4 TRs. T1 es el OFV; T2 es un buffer y aislador, sólo amplifica algo de corriente; T2 y T3 son amplificador sintonizados para elevar la potencia.
> En la parte alta hay una foto de la ejecución, en laa cual puedes ver algunos blindajes de separación (tabiques metálicos.



Pero en la web que me paso, cuando la abres este es el titulo:

*RF part 3 W*


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 10, 2008)

TRT= Transistor
TX= Transmisor

**Exactamente, la antena debe estar aislada del negativo; si estuviera conectada crearia un corto en el TRT final y lo quemaria o en los buenos casos lo dañaria..!

**La imagen que colocas es el mismo esquema de SMVPO..! mmm algo debe andar mal conectado   

** No te enrolles mucho.. como TRT aislador puedes usar un 2N2219a (dentro de un rato te hago un dibujo)

**Para mas información sobre los regionalismos pudes buscar un post que hay en el foro..! En el se comentan los mas usados..!

EDITO: No habia observado bien la foto sobre el Tx de SMVPO armado.. creo que dejaste las patillas de los compotentes muy largas y eso es lo que te esta causando el problema de ruido! Recuenda que en RF todo vale..! Y mas aun si estas con VHF y UHF


----------



## asterión (Sep 10, 2008)

Mmm, eso que dices de las patitas me preocupa un poco en relacion a mi ultimo TX, si te fijas todo esta pegadito excepto algunas resistencias...
El transistor no puede ser un 2N2222a? te digo porque tengo uno por ahi...
Espero tu dibujo de todas maneras, gracias!
Otra cosa, en el circuito que puse al final que me dices que las patas estan largas, la antena dice que tenia que tener 80cm y yo solo le puse de 20cm eso tambien habra provocado el problema?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 10, 2008)

Lo prometido es deuda..   !

El TRT puede ser un 2N2219a o un 2N2222 pero ambos deben ser en encapsulado metalico..! El calor no es excesivo pero si calientan en pleno funcionamiento...!


----------



## asterión (Sep 10, 2008)

Muchas gracias, deberian darte un premio, no se un polo o algo del foro   . 

Dime, en la imagen que pones, al lado Izquierdo donde esta el TRT que me dices, su emisor no va conectado a nada? otra cosa, el trimer que tiene arriba de el no tiene su valor, debe ser igual que los otros? de 0-45pF?, y luego al lado de el hay una bobina que no tiene tampoco la cantidad de vueltas ni el diametro... ese conjunto de condensador variable y bobina es lo que llaman circuito tanque o algo asi no? luego de la bobina va a un condensador de 10pF, se suelda a una de las vueltas de la bobina nomas no?

La manera de ajustar los trimmers la entendi perfectamente. Dime en la salida iria la antena ya no? Otra cosa, la base del TRT va a donde iba mi antena anterior en mi TX?
Je, parezco un mal agradecido bombardeandote con mas preguntas...

PD. El transmisor puede ser alimentado con 12v tambien? cosa que asi alimento a todos con la misma fuente...¿?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 10, 2008)

El primer TRT y el circuito tanke son del transmisor que ya tu construiste..! Lo coloque para que te fuera mas facil identificar la conexion..!



			
				a573r10n dijo:
			
		

> se suelda a una de las vueltas de la bobina nomas no?



Si.. tomas una lija y raspar un poco el esmaltes en la segunda espira despues de la alimentacion (lado frio)..



			
				a573r10n dijo:
			
		

> El transmisor puede ser alimentado con 12v tambien? cosa que asi alimento a todos con la misma fuente...¿?



Si.. recuerda utilizar un choke.. eso es otro tema que te explicare luego que hagas el montaje


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 10, 2008)

Fotos explicitas cn mis ideas..!




Detalle de mi Tx..! Si te fijas bien se observa el cap de 10 pF (verde) saliendo de la bobina del oscilador..! Upss salio coliao mi LC meter    (Ando haciendo unas bobinitas   )


----------



## asterión (Sep 10, 2008)

Cada vez veo todo mas claro!, ahora un parcito de preguntas mas:

1.- El choque no le llaman a eso que has puesto en tu diagrama: la resistencia de 1M envuelta en alambre fino?

2.- En tu ultima foto de todo el montaje: ya entendi cada parte del lado izquierdo donde estan juntos pero separados por planchitas de metal el TX y el Amplificador, el que llame torus es algo que tu has añadido al anterior diagrama del radio transmisor no? donde lo has puesto? y porque? (explicaste antes porque, pero como que no la vi muy clara). 

Ahora, entiendo que pones en serie los condensadores para lograr 5000uF lo que no entiendo es para que lo usas en este caso...

Otra (ya me pase del par de preguntas), que es lo que esta al lado derecho superior?

La ultima, tu tambien lo estas alimentando con 12v todo?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 10, 2008)

a573r10n dijo:
			
		

> 1.- El choque no le llaman a eso que has puesto en tu diagrama: la resistencia de 1M envuelta en alambre fino?


En realidad funciona como un circuito RL.. pero en terminos sencillos creo que si entra de la familia del choke.!



			
				a573r10n dijo:
			
		

> 2.- donde lo has puesto? y porque? (explicaste antes porque, pero como que no la vi muy clara).


Lo puse en serie con la alimentacion del oscilador/amplificador para que no me meta RF en la alimentacion..
Con una capacitancia alta se le da estabilidad a la alimentacion (Usando una fuente) 



			
				a573r10n dijo:
			
		

> que es lo que esta al lado derecho superior?



El modulador... ademas le conecte un switch doble para conectar y desconectar tanto la resistencia de 1K (La que polariza el microfono ) como el capacitor de 10 uF (Determina la ganacia del modulador ).. todo esto para hacer pruebas tanto con audio como con el microfono..!


----------



## asterión (Sep 22, 2008)

Me pasa algo extraño, estoy probando el Tx ahora mismo, buscando la frecuencia 87.50, la mas baja de mi radio, y logro escucharme bastante fuerte y mas o menos claro. Pero cuando localizo la misma frecuencia en la radio que tiene mi Computadora (tarjeta capturadora de video y radio), no escucho nada nadita de lo que estoy transmitiendo!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Pueden estar pasando varias cosas:

**Armonicos y esporeas

**Estas probando muy cerca del receptor (Sobrecarga de RF y te escuchas en toda la banda)

**Andas haciendo algo mal


----------



## asterión (Sep 22, 2008)

A que distancia deberia probar para que sepa que no estoy cometiendo esa falta de sobrecargar el asunto?
Aun no le he metido el amplificador, quiero primero ver como se calibra como esta, y luego le meto lo demas!
Si estoy transmitiendo, asi existan esas armonicas o algo, se supone que el Tx esta bien no? osea es cuestion de calibracion nada mas?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 22, 2008)

a573r10n dijo:
			
		

> A que distancia deberia probar para que sepa que no estoy cometiendo esa falta de sobrecargar el asunto?
> Aun no le he metido el amplificador, quiero primero ver como se calibra como esta, y luego le meto lo demas!
> Si estoy transmitiendo, asi existan esas armonicas o algo, se supone que el Tx esta bien no? osea es cuestion de calibracion nada mas?



Creo que 20 metros es algo aceptable..! Ademas, de manera personal creo que el separador /miniamplificador no va afectar en lada el ajsute de la frecuencia.! En cambio, los trimmer's finales son para dar el maximo rendimiento y un buen acople con la antena..!


----------



## damianparker (Sep 23, 2008)

hola les cuento que ayer a las 12:30 pm termine un transmisor que me quedo de maravilla y acabo de probarlo con la guitarra y me da una fidelidad realmente impresionante alcanza facilmente los 40 metros y desde ahi se empieza a perder la señal, el circuito es tan simple que dure como una hora armandolo y calibrandolo ahora tengo guitarra electrica inalambrica que les parece estoy pensando en ponerle un pre para ver que pasa.

ante esto he sacado unas conclusiones y sugerencias para los que todavia no les ha funcionado nada :

la bobina principal debe ser confeccionada con 6 vueltas lo mas exactas posible y con un alambre de cobre esmaltado de no mas de 1 mm de grosor no debe haber espacios entre vuelta y vuelta , solo esmaltado les dara mejores resultados .

deben hacer el transmisor lo mas pequeño posible , el que yo hice , lo hice en un pcb de 4.5 x 2 centimetros .

la antena no es aconsejable sacarla de la bobina (no me dio buenos resultados) debe sacarse desde la salida del transistor que va al oscilador no despues (como se ve en el circuito del video .


como ven tengo una felicidad que no logro expresarle a nadie totalmente , solo espero que todos lo logren recuerden que los fracasos son solo lecciones para seguir.

abajo el link del video 

YouTube - FM Transmitter

espero que sepan alguito de ingles . 

recibo todo tipo de sugerencias , regaños , y criticas de todo tipo pero que no incluyan ami madre ni ninguno de mis familiares .gracias


----------



## japifer (Sep 28, 2008)

Holas amigos foreros estuve siguiendo este tema desde la primera pag y bueno me párese excelente, es primera vez que me meto en esto de la RF y lo estoy encontrando interesante.
bueno vamos a grano hice el circuito del primer post en protobooard y me funciono a la primera y sin ni un problema ni ruido u/o armónico de+  a unos 25m, pero modifique la bobina eso si y con algunos cálculos básicos la fijé en 94.6mhz y mi equipo de música la detectaba sola. bueno quisiera saber como es un circuito de amplificación de RF o de que si alguien se apiade de mi y me explique de que como puedo hacer un amplificador de 10Watt para RF, esto para montarlo al circuito que ya e armado.
pero tengo una duda de el circuito del post en cuestión, es que si es de FM al 100% o no ?
Bueno que estén bien. Saludos….


----------



## mcrven (Sep 28, 2008)

Amigo Jupiter, en el link adjunto hay una breve explicación relacionada con la modulación:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/138957/

Para el caso del amplificador: "Utiliza el Buscador del Foro" o, el que más rabia te de. Hay mucho material regado por la red al respecto. Muchos circuitos que puedes elegir y experimentar. Sólo toma en cuenta que el TX presentado en este hilo es de 180 mW de entrada, o sea, es la potencia consumida de la fuente. Esto es sólo en algunos casos, el que te indico se refiere al que yo armé para experimrntarlo.

Si tomamos en cuenta los promedios, las diferencias de acoplamiento, las pérdidas, etc.; podríamos establecer que tendríamos un rendimiento promedio de unos 50 mW de salida.

Toma en cuenta esto para la elección del amplificador. Deberá contar con varias etepar de amplificación. Me explico: Driver 1 + Driver 2 + posible Driver 3 + etapa final. Hay que tomar en cuenta que, para obtener 10 W (10.000 mW) con 50 mW, se debe multiplicar por 200. Esto, en estas frecuencias no es posible, ni sensato, aún si se pudiera.

Saludos:

P.D. - Les adjunto una imagen del TX en cuestión (Sólo oscilador) que yo construí.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 28, 2008)

Totalmente de acuerdo con el amigo Mario..! Yo te recomendaria que para obtener algo mas de potencia usaras un 2N2219a como oscilador con un divisor resistivo en la base (2 resistencias de 10K) y a esas resistencias le colocas en paralelo condensadores de 1 nF..! En el emisor coloca una resistencia de 47 ohm y en el colector el circuito TANKE:..!

Una imagen de lo que digo..!





** Utiliza los valores que te di..!


----------



## japifer (Sep 28, 2008)

grasias amigos mcrven y anthony123 por las recomendasiones, pero estuve pensando en lo que me dijeron y quedamos de acuerdo que es algo imposible de hacer con el circuito Tx, ahora bien seria mejor comensar con uno nuevo pero el punto es que no se como ago la relacion de potencia para obtener 10W de potencia emitida por el transmisor, lo que tengo claro por ahora que wel encargado de dar la osilacion el el circuito tanque pero nada mas.
si me pudiesen esplicar mejor como es esta relacion que yo creo que entrada V/s salida en terminos de potencia,
yo no tengo drama en experimentar y juntos podemos hacer uno bn echo porque tengo vastantes equipos para hacer mediciones y pruebas, por que estoy encargado del laboratorio en donde estudio ^^ (suerte para mi jijijiji).
bien en tonces tengo que hacer un circuito que atraves de una entrada X me la amplifique Xveses para dar un resultado de 10W sierto ? lo otro que no entiendo es para que se utilisa los condensadores de la base como mensiono el amigo anthony123, tiene que ver con el dicisor de tensión en alterna ?. bueno si me pudiesen ayudar en forma teorica sobre como construir una emisora FM de 10W les agradeseria montones a y lo otro que tengo el circuito PCB del circuito Tx con un plano a tierra buenisimo en donde lo acavo de terminar de diseñar no se porque no lo puedo subir pero si quieren me lo piden y se los mando OK bueno esperando una pronta respuesta grasiar antemano...........


----------



## japifer (Oct 2, 2008)

hola como estan bueno esta bes escrivo porque me di el tiempo de hacer algunos calculos para el transmisor de este foro, asta el momento es el analisis en CC y todo lo que le conyeva este, aqui les dejo el escaneo, aver si me animo y les paso despues el anañisis en AC y las modificasiones que hay quwe haerle a este mismo bueno nos tamos viendo chao fuerza...................


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 2, 2008)

Podrias poner la fuente de las formulas?


----------



## japifer (Oct 2, 2008)

jajaj hola amigo las formulas son las que aprendi en clases esque estaba asiendo un ejercicio para un ramo y de pasaita me tire a este ^^ pero mira ahora lo que hice fue hacer un programa que calcula este tipo de circuito se los dejo para que lo vean y espero que les sirva pero de todas formas cualquier duda me las comentas nomas y la resolvemos, ^^. tambien pensaras que por los post anteriores yo noC mucho de esto pero no es asi esque me estaba hasiendo el fofo para ver la partisipacion del foro .
peroen fin cualquier cosa de dices y la resolvemos y con lo que respecta al programa me cuentas nomas ok ? bueno suerte y nos tamos postiando.


----------



## japifer (Oct 2, 2008)

holas me falto descrivir que hace un poco el programa..... este programa calculas las corrientes de Ib,Icq,Ie como tambien Icsat, Vcecort, Vceq, Rp, QL, VBB = Vth ,como tambien calcula el punto de operacion en DC justo a la mitan de la linea de carga osea bien sentradito ^^ esto lo hace mediante el calculo de R1 y R2 que es el divisor de tensión que hay en la base.
si quieren calcular el punto Q al centro primero tienen que tener un par de valores que son los minimos para poder hacer el calculo Re,L y su resistencia interna, Vcc, la frecuencia de trabajo y hfe, teniendo estos parametro les haceguro que el programa les va a dar el punto de operacion al centro de la linea de carga y por lo cual podemos aprobechar mas aun la señal de audio o voz de entrada. pero bueno veanlo por ustedes mismo y opinen. esto es casi lo mismo que los calculos que ise en la pag 56 de este tema del foro pero que solo lo pase a C.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 2, 2008)

Se ve util el programa..! Pero me gustaria ver a fondo las formulas que usas..! Podrias copiarlas todas en una hoja y subirla?


----------



## japifer (Oct 2, 2008)

perdonen me di cuenta que estaba algo mal de el programa esque R1 equivale a R2 y R2 a R1 pero aqui les dejo el programa modificado.
cuando ingresen cada valor le presionan intro ......


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 2, 2008)

El programa esta muy util..! Seria bueno que otra persona (con tu permiso claro esta) le agrege una interface grafica para hacerlo mas flexible..!


----------



## japifer (Oct 6, 2008)

hola anthony123 como estas.... perdon por la demora pero no e tenido tiempo para escaniar los calculos pero dentro de la semana te los paso, o ago un completo analisis aqui en un hilo del foro para que se pueda discutir todos los pasos? bueno ahy veo pero de todas formas te lo are saver ok.
ademas tengo una duda aver si me la logras responder por que seria de gran ayuda para poder calcular todas las resistensias sin darnos una o bueno tal ves solo una quien save... pero en fin tengo que seguir aplicando matematica al asusto para que resulte del todo bien. jajaj me estaba desviendo de la pregunta bueno a qui va:
se save que la bobina tiene una R interna sierto pero tambien se save que ahy una ressitencia de auto induccion entre el paralelo del condensador//bobina//Rp bueno y para el caso de alterna se le agrega el paralelo de RL.
bueno Rp=QL*XL

donde QL=XL/Rs   donde XL resistencia inductancia =2*pi*fo*L
                                  Rs resistencia de la bobina.
                                  fo=1/((2*pi)*(L*C)^0.5)
entonces Rp=(XL/Rs)*XL.

de esta forma la resistencia que ve el colector o Rc vendria siendo = a Rp ?
nesesito saver eso porque te mensiono esto por que estoy tratando de obtener la resistencia de emisor mediante calculos por que la R de colector vendria dada por la autoinduccion como ya te emsione. esto es asi o no, osea esto lo que digo esta bien pero mi duda esque esa es la R total de colector ? o no. bueno sin mas que agregar saludos y dejo plantiada la inquietud, para el vien de todos jijijijijijijiji.


----------



## japifer (Oct 13, 2008)

El transmisor que esta en debate en este foro funciona súper bienn los dos transistores son 2n2222A fíjate bien que sean estos metálicos OK. bueno antes de conectarle el ipot yo te recomiendo que le pongas un micrófono para encontrar bn el dial en que estas transmitiendo y Ovio este ultimo tiene que estar vacío para que no molestes las otras emisoras OK?. una vez que armes el circuito yo te recomiendo que busques el lugar donde estas transmitiendo con una radio con perilla este es mas fácil que los equipos, se sabe que se esta trasmitiendo en un punto por que al estar cerca la radio de la emisora sonara un pito este es por que estas acoplando y listo ya encontraste el punto del dial donde transmites y para conectar el ipot tienes que sacar la R1 y el micrófono y el ipot pónelo en volumen bajo y ve que pasa el condensador C1 lo agrandas (C1 lo cambias desde el principio y le pones uno mas menos de 50 a 100 uf/25V), y vas jugando con el volumen del ipot para que se valla escuchando mejor y eso es todo y bueno sigue al pies de la letra los componentes y las instrucciones que menciona para que quede un buen armado, la bobina as la con alambre de teléfono y como menciona el tutoría OK.
para que te quede una buena bobina y no varíe tu señal de transmisión te recomiendo que sigas los siguientes pasos.
1-donde el alambre es medio delgado se moverá mucho pero al enrollarla en una lapicera pero a esta le pones algún papel autoadhesivo dado vuelta ósea con el pegamento mirando el alambre y una vez que vallas enrollando estos dos alambres los sostienes muy bn y luego y desenrollas uno y dejas el otro y le aplicas la gotita(pegamento, resina, etc.) sin que se te sueltes asta que se seque bn y con eso Vaz a tener una bobina que es firme y sin variaciones después que este seco le quitas el papel autoadhesivo con cuidado sin que se te deforme la bobina, a y la separacion entre ella tiene que quedar bn antes que le apliques pegamento bueno quesero que te reulte y cualquier duda  pregunta OK.


----------



## japifer (Oct 13, 2008)

a lo otro cada punto negro que aparese es la union de uno o mas componente.
Q1 y Q2 son transistores donde los tienes que ubicar desde la siguiente manera. ve el archivo que puse y procura que estas patitas esten como mensiona el tutorial Ok.
bueno suerte y nos cuentas como salio todo.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2008)

Para evitar problemas con el audio te recomiendo un compresor..! Pero como veo que estas empezando algo de sonido distorcionado igual traera muchas horas de felicidad y orgullo!


----------



## japifer (Oct 13, 2008)

hola anthony123 como estas bueno e trabajado en l que te prometi pero tengo una duda  como subo algo y que se vea en el foro esque lo estoy asiendo en word y quiero pasarlo al foro pero que se vea y no C como, o lo otro es que te lo envie a ti y tu lo publicas, este no lo puedo publicar por que tiene un par de fotos de las recta de cargas y los parametros hibridos. o tambie seria que lo dejara como un archivo no+?
 bueno nos tamos biendo.

para ti ojacka te amando esta pagina donde sale un compresor de audio muy bueno lo e probado esto es en remplazo de la parte que ya te mensione que sacaras. como te dijo anthony123 es mejor el compresor, aqui te dejor un enlase con el compresor y te adjunto como iria este acoplado con el transmisor

http://www.ksitodo.com.ar/compresor.html


----------



## japifer (Oct 20, 2008)

A donde puedo conseguir un varicap e buscado en los televisores viejos y e buscado todos los datasheet de los transistores que salen para ver si uno es pero nada no e encontrado nada tambien e desarmado pantallas de PC y nada tampoco tu sabes de a donde puedo conseguir uno?, te agradeseria que me contestaras lo antes posible por favor dado que estoy haciendo un emisora PLL y lo unico que me esta faltando es el varicap.

bueno saludos ATTE. japifer


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 20, 2008)

cualquier diodo te va a servir... un varicap sería lo ideal, pero con cualquier diodo comun y corriente te tiene que andar... sino, tambien podes usar un transistor...

voy a buscar entre los papeles que por ahi me habian pasado un vco que no usaba varicap (y creo que ningun otro diodo), la tensión de control iva en paralelo al audio. espero no equivocarme... cuando lo encuentre lo posteo.

Saludos,


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Busca diseños de VFO de LW3DYL en la pagina del GAW en donde encontraras la forma de usar 2 BD139 como varicap..!


----------



## japifer (Oct 23, 2008)

holas anthoni bueno e buscado y buscado y no encuentro lo que dijiste tu si tu tuvieses un circuito esquematico de lo que mensionas y lo opstearia seria de gran utilidad, de toodas formas les a gradesco la ayuda que me asdado en las pequeñas caidas que e tenido ^^ bueno que esten bn y nos estamos escriviendo.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Este es lo que te decia..! Creo que deberias pararte a leer..! En google hay mucha información, demasiada diria yo..!

Fijate en la parte del BD139

PD: El valor de la bobina y del cap variable cambialos para VHF


----------



## ojacka (Nov 8, 2008)

hola denuevo!
ya tengo casi listo el transmisor, pero tengo un pequeño gran problema   
me faltan los 2 condensadores ceramicos de 2.7pF, que no encuentro por ninguna parte, y el trimmer, que tampoco encuentro por ninguna parte. En las tiendas me dicen que ya no llegan, y he buscado en muchos lugares   

puedo ocupar alguna otra pieza en vez de estas? los cerámicos pueden ser de otro valor? y de donde puedo sacar un trimmer que me sirva?

muchas gracias
saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 8, 2008)

Los dos condensadores de 2.7 pF están en paralelo.. lo que significa que su valor serìa de 5.4 pF... la verdad no sè por què en el esquema hay dos condensadores en paralelo cuando simplemente se podrìa haber puesto uno de ese valor. De cualquier manera, 2.7pF y 5.4pF no son valores comerciales (al menos aca)... podrias usar dos de 3pF o uno de 7pF (yo usé uno de 7pF y saliò andando)...

Respecto al trimer... bueno... la cosa està difìcil... no es muy fàcil de encontrar... o tal vez si... segun veo en los receptores nuevos hay condensadores variables, en el control remoto de las alarmas tambièn... tambièn podes emplear un condensador de un valor fijo y sufir un poco tocando la bobina. Si conseguis un trimer... fijate que sea verde porque yo al principio usé uno rojo y la verdad es casi imposible de sintonizar.

Saludos,


----------



## ojacka (Nov 9, 2008)

oka, muchas gracias por todo

ese es el mío
el condensador de la izquierda, que debería ser de 10uF, lo cambié por uno de 100uF.
falta ponerle los condensadores ceramicos de 2,7pF
el trimer es azul.
le puse un cable de parlante para conectarle un mp3, en vez de un microfono.
la antena la soldé a la patita de arriba del transistor que está cerca de la bobina

¿me podrian decir qué podria salir mal? jajaja Laughing

muchas gracias a todos


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 9, 2008)

Excelente para ser las primeras.. me haces recordar mi Tx!

2 Cositas:

1* Esa quemadura indica que o estas utilizando una pistola de mucha potencia o que estas pasando la regla de los 5 seg..! No expongas los componentes a mucho calor; aunque estos estan pensados para soportar calor no debes excederte..!

2* Los hoyos me dan a pensar que no estas empleando una mecha 1/32 avo, sino un objeto metalico.. me equivoco?
Hechale una mirada a mi post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/taladro-pcb-10755/


----------



## frivas (Nov 21, 2008)

hola 
yo arme el micro transmisor espia pero tengo una duda que me trasmite bien si tengo con la mano el microfono sino ya no trasmite alguien me puede decir en que tengo el problema


----------



## mcrven (Nov 21, 2008)

Amigo frivas, debes encapsular el circuito dentro de un contenedor metálico, preferiblemente de lámina fina de hierro. La lámina estañada de las latas de conserva sirve muy bien para eso, se pude soldar muy bien. Sólo deberá sobresalir la antena y se debe conectar el contenedor a la masa del circuito, terminal negativo de la pila.

Suerte:


----------



## panchoramones (Nov 26, 2008)

qisiera saber mas del asunto de la realimentacion de c6 y c7, a que se debe el tamaño de los condensadores y como afecta al factor de realimentacion beta de los transistores ? y si el tipo de oscilador es por voltaje regulado de audio en la entrada de la segunda etapa (me refiero a la base del transistor 2), como es posible que oscile el tanque al resivir la señal de audio ?


----------



## mcrven (Nov 27, 2008)

panchoramones dijo:
			
		

> *qisiera saber mas del asunto de la realimentacion de c6 y c7*, a que se debe el tamaño de los condensadores y como afecta al factor de realimentacion beta de los transistores ? y si el tipo de oscilador es por voltaje regulado de audio en la entrada de la segunda etapa (me refiero a la base del transistor 2),* como es posible que oscile el tanque al resivir la señal de audio ?*



1.-  C6 y C7 no tiene nada que ver con realimentación. No se trata de un oscilador por realimentación. Funciona exáctamente igual a las bobinas de encendido de los autos.

2.-  "El tanque", cómo tú dices, nada tiene que ver con la señal de audio. Si dejas sólo Q2 en la placa, la oscilación se producirá igual. La señal de audio sólo produce diferencias de voltaje muy pequeñas en la polarización de Q2 y esto hace que varíe ligeramente su frecuencia base de oscilación. Por esto es que se dice que se modula - modifica - la frecuencia.

Saludos:


----------



## JHON FER (Ene 22, 2009)

hola a todos,soy nuevo en el foro...tengo una inquietud con un ckto que ya lo monte hace dias y no lo he podisdo sintonizar...no se como hacerlo,lo he intentado poniendo un consdensasdor variable en donde va el consdensasdor de 12p y quitando el de 2p7 que me parece es mas un filtro para ruido haber si asi funciona y tampoco...esa es otra inquietud que tengo donde aparecen unas referencias como: 1n0 = 1pf o 10 pf? ,2p7=2.7pf o 27 pf? , 4k7=4.7 k o 47k?, 1M0 es 1Mohm o 10 Mohm? la verdad son algunas de las cosas que me desconsiertan en este ckto ademas de que no me dicen su rango de frecuencia de funcionamiento.
aqui añado el esquematico ...muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 24, 2009)

1n0 = 1nF
2p7=2.7pF
4k7=4.7 k
1M0 = 1Mohm

El rango de frecuencia será "en donde caiga" porque si haces el cirtcuito tal como está no lo vas a poder cambiar de frecuencia. Si reemplazas el condensador de 12pF por un trimmer podes cambiar su frecuencia... la verdad que yo lo armé y no logré nada (puede que haya funcionado y yo no encontré por donde andaba), pero bueno... a MI, no me anduvo. Luego lo reciclé para hacer el que aparece en el primer post de este tema y ese si que funcionó a la primera.


----------



## nucleo (Ene 24, 2009)

Hola Voy a hacer el circuito transmisor FM escorpión que se subió en este post. Hoy he hido a comprar los componentes(bueno, fue un amigo por mí ya que a mi no hiba a dar tiempo) y cuando me los trajo está todo correcto pero tengo tres dudas. 
1. El trimer tiene tres patas, y en el circuito se conectan dos. Una de ellas marcada de rojo ¿Cómo hago? (Leí por ahí que se podrian juntar dos patas)
2. El trimmer es de 3-40pF. ¿Sirve para la frecuencia de FM, o me reducirá mucho el rango?
3. El electret viene sin cables, trae como dos bolitas de estaño que supongo que será donde he de soldar los cables. ¿Los sueldo en ese estaño que ya trae?

Muchas Gracias.
Un saludo.

Adjunto fotografía del material por si alguien le quiere echar un vistazo.


----------



## Guest (Ene 24, 2009)

.nucleo, podes adjuntar el plano del transmisor que vas a construir ?


----------



## nucleo (Ene 24, 2009)

Si claro. Adjunto el .rar con todos los datos del circuito.
Un saludo. 
Gracias.

Por cierto, el dibujo de la PCB está mal verdad? O por lo menos a mi no me dan las cuentas... Si lo imprimes así tal y como está y lo plasmas en la placa de cobre, luego al darle la vuelta no va a quedar bien para soldar los componentes, no? Por lo que veo hay que imprimirlo volteado.


----------



## Guest (Ene 24, 2009)

.


nucleo, no te rompas la cabeza con este transmisor,

es muy simple,


.


----------



## nucleo (Ene 24, 2009)

Ya... si estube a punto de no hacerlo, pero ahora que ya tengo comprados los componentes... pues quería probarlo aver si sale algo. Y lo que me falta por saber es como conectar el trimmer de tres patas. Una vez haga este posiblemente me meta con el transmisor de este post o con alguno más grande con más potencia de salida. Pero de momento quería montar este.
Me podrías ayudar con lo del trimmer? Tengo que puentear dos patillas? Cuales?
Y el elctrec? Le sueldo dos cables y ya está o tengo que polarizarlo?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 25, 2009)

las dos patas paralelas del trimer son la misma cosa... asi que si el pcb te lo permite, lo insertas... sino, cortas una.


----------



## Guest (Ene 25, 2009)

.


nucleo, con los capacitores tengo un problema, 
en una oportunidad le pregunte a un profesor de electronica si habia capacitores con tres patas y este se sorprendio por la pregunta y jodonamente en clase consulto si alguien conoce un capacitor de tres patas, lo que recibi de respuesta del curso fue una "gastada".
tendria que responderte que los capacitores de tres patas no existen pero vos sabes que eso no es verdad. yo tengo dudas, no se si creerle al profesor o a la realidad.


con relacion al micr. electret lo soldaria asi, por lo general vienen polarizados,
abajo te dejo una pagina con esquema para polarizacion de micr. electret 
http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Polarizacion-microfono-electret.html 



.


----------



## nucleo (Ene 25, 2009)

Esa página ya la estube mirando antes. Es bastante buena. El electret que yo tengo tiene dos soldaduras y ede una de ella salen como tres cablecillos que van al interior del electret. Leí por una pagina que la soldadura que no tiene nada es el output y la otra el ground, así que lo probaré.

Lo del trimmer ya está solucionado. Y creo que tu profesor va a tener razón, dos de las tres patillas es la misma. Están unidas, lo he comprobado con el polímetro y efectivamente dan continuidad; es el mismo pedazo de metal.

Gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## Americo8888 (Ene 25, 2009)

Hola muchachos segun veo las fotos de ese micro inalambrico,el trimer  o capacitor variable tiene unos terminales tan largos que agregan capacidad e inductancia parasita, las buenas practicas de RF nos dicen utilizar terminales cortas en las conexiones


----------



## Guest (Ene 25, 2009)

nucleo, como bien decis, dos de las patitas del trimmer son comun,

otra persona tenia una duda igual : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/condensadores-variables-16340/ 

estube consultando con relacion al trimmer de "tres patas" y parece que solo es para darle un mejor agarre en la plaqueta.

cuando lo termines, publicalo y contanos cuantos kilometros (    ) llegaste, 
calculo que con antena exterior puede llegar a los 30 metros, 
segun el data : http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/B/F/4/9/BF494.shtml la potencia del bf494 es 300 mW ,  igual para empezar esta bien !

despues que lo costruyas y pruebes seria interesante cambiarle el transistor por un 2n2222


.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 26, 2009)

300mw eh? con eso hacemos maravillas... te diria que más de 30 metros serían unos 300... pero todo depende de muchas cosas... en fin,

Ya comprobé que en este rubro hay mucho cuento, mucha mentira y muchos paranoicos (yo solia ser uno)... la verdad que para frecuencias del orden en que este proyecto trabaja no es necesario tener tanto cuidado con el largo de los terminales de los componentes, su posicionamiento en la placa y demás... incluso ni es necesario usar placa jeje aunque si es elemental que se conseve cierta rigidez sobre todo con el circuito tanque, por lo que montarlo dentro de una latita es buena idea. Si hablamos de trabajar en uhf ahí si ya es necesario tener todos los cuidados que se mencionan. Alguien me dijo 'ahí ya no sos electrónico: sos plomero' y esa analogía la escuché y la leí en más de una oportunidad.

Gente, miedo aparte... a meterle palante nomás... si es verdad que funca, no importa como ni donde se arme... va a salir andando (a pesar de su inestabilidad y que al principio pensemos que no funciona porque en realidad si funciona pero en una frecuencia lejana a la que podemos recibir -en caso de no tener instrumental-).


----------



## JHON FER (Ene 26, 2009)

DJ_Glenn muchas gracias no sabes de lo mucho que te agradesco,te cuento que ya funciono y se escucha claritico pero con un pequeño problema: lo logre sintonizar pero con una pinza en mis manos entre ella pasa el microfono y sugeto el capacitor variable,ademas de tener que tocar la parte metalica del microfono.....mientras hago esto funciona bien, pero en el instante en que quito la pinza o dejo de tocar el microfono ,se pierde la comunicacion...que puedo hacer para esto?....aun no he probado su verdadero alcance por este inconeveniente pero en el momento que lo haga les comentare.uno de los errores que tenia era que en el esquematico donde muestran la posicion de los transistores, estos estan invertidos segun el datasheet,para aquellos que lo montaron y nos le funciono.

gracias por su pronta respuesta.


----------



## Guest (Ene 26, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> 300mw eh? con eso hacemos maravillas... te diria que más de 30 metros serían unos 300... pero todo depende de muchas cosas... en fin,
> 
> Ya comprobé que en este rubro hay mucho cuento, mucha mentira y muchos paranoicos (yo solia ser uno)... la verdad que para frecuencias del orden en que este proyecto trabaja no es necesario tener tanto cuidado con el largo de los terminales de los componentes, su posicionamiento en la placa y demás... incluso ni es necesario usar placa jeje aunque si es elemental que se conseve cierta rigidez sobre todo con el circuito tanque, por lo que montarlo dentro de una latita es buena idea. Si hablamos de trabajar en uhf ahí si ya es necesario tener todos los cuidados que se mencionan. Alguien me dijo 'ahí ya no sos electrónico: sos plomero' y esa analogía la escuché y la leí en más de una oportunidad.
> 
> Gente, miedo aparte... a meterle palante nomás... si es verdad que funca, no importa como ni donde se arme... va a salir andando (a pesar de su inestabilidad y que al principio pensemos que no funciona porque en realidad si funciona pero en una frecuencia lejana a la que podemos recibir -en caso de no tener instrumental-).







bueeeeenoooooooooooo !  DJ_Glenn, me falto un cero, pero igual dificil que llegue a cien metros con antena exterior. pero para experimentar esta bien. a continuacion vendran los amplificador y esto toma otro color !



.


----------



## nucleo (Ene 26, 2009)

Pus claro que sí. En cuanto lo tenga cuelgo fotos y comento como va. Eso supongo que será a finales de esta semana ya que ahora estoy haciendo unos pedales de distorsión para guitarra y no tengo demasiado tiempo.

Hablando de antenas exteriores... Yo vivo en un edificio en el que tenemos antena comunitaria, y por lo tanto tenemos un rapartidor de señal para cada canal. Qué pasaría si conecto el Transmisor FM, bien sea el que voy a hacer u otro más potente, a una toma de antena de mi piso? Supongo que una vez llegase la señal al repartidor, que está situado en la última planta,de ahí no pasará y no saldrá la señal por la antena. Pero... por otra parte supongo q todo el cableado del edificio desde el primero en el que vivo hasta el cuarto piso funcionará de antena... no?

No se si me explico...

Un saludo.


----------



## Guest (Ene 26, 2009)

.


"Qué pasaría si conecto el Transmisor FM, bien sea el que voy a hacer u otro más potente, a una toma de antena de mi piso?..."

nucleo,    si conectas el transmisor a la toma de antena del edificio en que vivis creo que lo mas probable es que te vas a tener que mudar a no menos de 1000 km   

  ni se te ocurra intentarlo !

supongo que en las tomas de antena de todos los departamentos del edificio estan conectados radios y/o televisores, si conectas un amplificador de muy baja potencia lo que vas a conseguir es interferir los aparatos y si conectas un amplificador de potencia es probable que quemes los aparatos del edificio conectados al toma !

la antena tiene que estar conectada solamente al transmisor,

ademas tene en cuenta que dependiendo a que frecuencia vas a transmitir el largo del dipolo (en caso que elijas este tipo de antena) tendra un largo determinado.
en la web hay mucho material para consultar, abajo te dejo algunos;

http://www.todoantenas.cl/

http://arieldx.tripod.com/estaciondx/proyectos/yagifm.htm

http://radioatomika.blogspot.com/2007/09/fabrica-tu-propia-antena-de-fm.html

http://www.antenas.com/yagi.htm



la ventaja que tenes es la altura que podes instalar la antena, esto es muy importante !


.


----------



## nucleo (Ene 26, 2009)

Jajajaja. Gracias! Tienes razón me tendría que mudar muy lejos. Nose porque pero suponía que pasaría algo parecido a lo que me cuentas. Voy a mirar ahora estas webs que me pasas que parecen interesante.

Un Saludo.


----------



## lufwafe (Ene 26, 2009)

Mira una pregunta como crean las bobinas hay alguna operacion matematica para saber la frecuencia de resonancia entre el capacitor y el inductor me gustaria conocer mas de esto


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 26, 2009)

buscá en el foro... el calculo de bobinas con nucleo de aire está por ahí.


----------



## Guest (Ene 26, 2009)

lufwafe dijo:
			
		

> Mira una pregunta como crean las bobinas hay alguna operacion matematica para saber la frecuencia de resonancia entre el capacitor y el inductor me gustaria conocer mas de esto





lufwafe, en el sitio web de abajo podes hacer calculos 

http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Calculators/LC-Calculator.htm 




.


----------



## lufwafe (Ene 26, 2009)

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Guest (Ene 26, 2009)

.


 lufwafe, abajo tambien tenes esta direccion web donde podes calcular inductancia aproximada en uH , tenes que poner el número de vueltas de bobina, el diámetro de la bobina y longitud de la bobina y te da inductancia en uH 

(no es critico el grosor del alambre, por lo general puede ser el alambre de un cable coaxil de 50 o 75 ohms)

http://my.athenet.net/~multiplx/cgi-bin/airind.main.cgi 

.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 27, 2009)

Si.. Eso recibe el nombre de "frecuencia de resonancia" y es igual a :







Donde F= es frecuencia en hert , L= inductancia [Bobina] en henry y C=capacitor en faradio.!

Saludos!


----------



## albatros1 (Ene 27, 2009)

Aqui eb el enlace tienes un programita free que te sera de gran ayuda,es bastante completo.
http://www.electronics2000.co.uk/download.php#assistant


            Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 28, 2009)

anthony123, soy medio chicato... podrías poner la formula un poco más grande


----------



## JHON FER (Ene 29, 2009)

hola muchachos les cuento que logre hacer funcionar el ckto con una clarida sorprendente,logre su buena sintonisacion al meterlo en papel aluminio y dejando solo por fuera la antena la pila y el condenasador variable, pero tan solo tiene un alcance de 12 mts y apartir de halli se pierde la señal en su totalidad y segun la información esta hecho para un alcance de 100 entre apartamentos y 700 mts a campo abierto ya comprobado.la información que anexe esta en la pagina 65 acerca del ckto que arme,la verda no tengo idea de que puede estar pasando.

les agradesco por su ayuda.


----------



## Guest (Ene 29, 2009)

JHON FER, con que fuente lo estas probando ?, con una pila nunca vas a llegar al kilometro,

decis: "... y dejando solo por fuera la antena la pila y el condenasador variable, ...", tene en cuenta que si lo modificaste y le pusiste un trimmer por fuera del transmisor podes estar perdiendo potencia por los cables del trimmer,

los transistores bc547 y bc557 son de una potencia maxima de 500mW, con estos transistores nunca vas a pasar de la esquina,

probaste con el 2n2222 capsula metalica ?, tene en cuenta que va a aumentar el consumo. los 30 mA que anuncia es para los transistores bc547 y no para los 2n2222 con los que se supone llegaron a los 700 metros,

otra cuestion es la antena, para pasar los 100 metros tenes que ponerle una antena exterior y bien alta,

respetaste las medidas del circuito impreso ?, porque si no lo haces el circuito y en particular L1 no queda en resonancia, 

.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 30, 2009)

no creo que ni de casualidad tiene 500 mw... pero si ya lo tenes andando y su estabilidad es decente (sin pretensiónes, pero que logra quedarse quieto al menos despues de un largo rato), ya le podrías estar haciendo un amplificador a la salida... en Circuitos de Radio hay uno que dice 'no tune', es de 1 watt y le podes poner un 2n3866. Con esto tendrías un amplificador economico y que no necesite ajuste cuando cambies de frecuencia el transmisor. Luego le pones una antena exterior y listo (importante que sea exterior y que esté en altura). Una vez que tengas todo armado, le haces una etapa más, de unos 10 watts digamos... y ya con esos casi casi sos gardel... solo faltaría un sintetizador de frecuencia para que sea más fácil de sintonizar y estabilizar y un codificador estéreo... bueno... lejos de ser un micrófono, es todo un tx lo que describo... pero poquito a poco sale... así que cuando tengas todo eso... le pones un codificador RDS también jeje

Saludos,


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 30, 2009)

La unica vez que he visto obtener 500 mW de un BC547 y eso en HF, fue un circuito que empleaba 4 BC547.!

Con respecto a lo del encapsulado metalico, hay algo de razon.! Los 2N2222 se pueden refrigerar y ponerlos a trabajar a unos limites aceptables.:!


----------



## freddi16 (Ene 31, 2009)

Hola a todos, desde hace un tiempo que estoy experimentando con alguns transmisores sencillos de FM, de los cuales hice uno de 1 solo transistor y llego 20 cm de lejos, pero fue un buen intento...

Hace un tiempo me hice el V5 de SM0VPO, este mismo:

http://web.telia.com/~u85920178/tx/bug5.htm

y la verdad que al principio me dio algunos problemas pequeños, pero el transmisor es muy bueno y anduvo la 1º vez...

ahora lo que hice fue modificarlo para que en vez de usar una bateria de 9 V use una fuente que saque de una alarma vieja (deduzco que la fuente es muy estable porque era de una alarma) y al circuito le agregue despues de la rectifiacion un capacitor de 1000 uF en paralelo para darle estabilidad

Ahora llega mucho mas lejos, me atreveria a decir que llega 30 o 40 metros

El problema es que ahora en vez del tipico sonido a fritura tenue que suena de fondo se escucha SOLAMENTE la fritura

se que se podria solucionar con un capacitor de filtro en algun lugar adecuado, que no se cual es...

Si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria mucho...

Saludos a todos, adjunto fotos


----------



## JHON FER (Feb 4, 2009)

muchachos, muchas gracias por sus aportes los he tenido en cuenta....si estoy alimentando con una pila de 9v por ahora quiero saber que tan portable puede ser....ademas investigando encontre un transistor "2n5636" al parecer con este npn hubo alguien que logro el kilometro,aqui donde me encuentro no lo he podido conseguir me gustaria saber cual es su opinion hacerca de este transistor.

gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## JHON FER (Feb 19, 2009)

hola muchachos,les cuento que ya le hice las modificaciones al ckto que estubimos hablando en la otra ocasion, ya puse los transistores 2n2222 para mejorar su alcance.
pero lo unico que logre fue que el alcance aumentara en 10mts mas,en este momento esta transmitiendo unos estables 30 mts y no he podido alcanzar ni siquiera el tope de 100 mts del que hablan en el esquematico,pero no he logrado mas, tambien mire lo del ckto de 1w tune pero ya me quedaria muy grande y lo que busco es hacer que el transmisor sea lo mas pequeño posible ademas de portable.....tambien he notado que en algunos momentos se me filtra un ruido muy molesto como un chillido en forma de grillo, he intente meterlo dentro de una cajita de aluminio y de una se piede la comunicacion...gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## asterión (Feb 20, 2009)

no te refieres a que metiste todo el transmisor dentro de la cajita no?, jeje, me imagino que no... a mi el chillido solo me salia cuando estaba muy cerca el tx del rx...


----------



## JHON FER (Feb 20, 2009)

hola a573r10n, tienes razon el chillido disminullo cuando me retire  pero aun asi se mantiene hsata el final de tu alcance y si  meti todo el transmisor en la cajita y hay es donde se pierde la transmision,lo hice por que he leido que asi se proteje de otras señales que puedan interferir pero por contrario termina eliminando la mia.
hola dano la distacia que necesito es de 700 mts al aire libre y 100 mts entre paredes o apartamentos,la información del ckto al que hago mension se encuentra en la pag 65 y se llama proyectos,esta en un comentario que hice...mi gran pregunta es ¿que pasa con el alcance al que hace mension con este ckto? y ¿como hago o que modificacion le hago para que este logre los alcances de transmision deseados sin afectar su tamaño ni hacer que este se vuelva robusto?.
gracias por sus aportes.


----------



## asterión (Feb 20, 2009)

Uhmm, yo me meti como tu dices el tx dentro de una cajita de metal y por dentro conecte la tierra del circuito a la cajita de metal para buscar crear la famosa jaula de faraday y evitar interferencias como dices tu. Obviamente si hay algo que deberias sacar fuera de la cajita eso debe ser la antena...


----------



## JHON FER (Feb 21, 2009)

hola a573r10n te cuento que exactamente eso hice pero igual sigue pasando  lo mismo y que me dices hacerca del alcance el cual mensionan en la información que deje en la pag 65,es algo a lo que le he estado votando mucha corriente pero nada que puedo alcercarme a ese alcance,note tambien que el hacercar la pila de 9v al ckto tambien me afectava y que el ckto transmite con una clarida sorprendente cuando uno toca la parte metalica del microfono....no se que otra cosa hacer,cuando pueda suvire fotos para mostrarles como llevo el ckto hasta el momento...
agradeceria porfavor me digan como hago para subir fotos al foro ya que nunca lo he hecho.
gracias por sus aportes


----------



## JHON FER (Feb 23, 2009)

hola muchachos,queria tambien preguntarles que transistores puedo utilizar para mejorar el alcance de mi ckyo reemplazando los bc547 o bc 557.... no se si de potencia  o cual pueda utilizar...les agradeceria la información.


----------



## omegatronic (Feb 23, 2009)

Este transmisor miniatura de fm editado por cekit en su obra electronica facil en la seccion de practicas  en eso de  año 2003 es un buen proyecto  para los amantes de las comunicaciones  le cuento a todos los presentes que funciona muy bien, inclusive que alcanza a interferir  los tvs de los vecinos  yo utilice de transistores el 2n3055 haciendole algunas modificaciones alcance  mayor  cobertura , teniendo encuenta la topografia, la antena entre otros


----------



## snow_1092 (Feb 23, 2009)

que tal!

se puede clacular la frecuencia a la que estoy transmitiendo ?

les agradeceria mucho su ayuda.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 24, 2009)

Se puede calcular pero, para ello debes conocer las medidas exactas de la inductáncia de la bobina y de la capacitancia del C variable + Capacitancia dispersa del circuito.

La fómula es: f = 1 / 2pi Raíz de LC

f = frecuencia en ciclos/segundo
L = Inductáncia en Henrios
C = Capacitáncia en Farasios

Es más fácil que lo verifiques con un receptor.

Saludos:


----------



## klein1974 (Feb 25, 2009)

hola amigos que les parese si construyes este trasmisor de fm es muy estable  y tiene buena ganancia  les pongo el esquematico  cuidense  klein del peru


----------



## joluramirez (Feb 25, 2009)

hola a todos, sobre el transmisor de la primera página quisiera saber mas sobre el cable de cobre conectado a la bobina(cable de varias vueltas), si es que asi nomas funciona como una antena o hay que conectarlo a una antena.


----------



## asterión (Feb 25, 2009)

Creo que con lo de cable de varias vueltas te estas refiriendo justamente a la bobina. de ella sale la antena precisamente algunos recomiendan conectar la antena a una de las vuelvas de la bobina. o un cable que lleve a la antena porsupuesto...


----------



## Leob12 (Mar 10, 2009)

Les cuanto que vengo tratando de hacer un circuito de este tipo desde hace bastante, pero siempre lo intente en protoboard, con ningun resultado. Cuando vi que decia que habia que hacerlo en placa, lo arme, respentando casi al maximo los componentes, pero al final no logre sintonizarlo.
Acá mando la imagen junto con los componentes reemplazados:
Los cambios son:
Quite la R de 1k y reemplace el mic por una entrada de audio, tal como dice en la publicacion. Tambien agregue un potenciometro en la entrada.
Como se ve, solde la antena ( de 35 cm) sobre la segunda vuelta de la bobina.
Cambie los 2 capacitores de 2,7pF por 2 de 3,3pF, porque fue los mas chicos que consegui.
Por ultimo, note que los transistores q me vendieron son KSP2222, y no son de metal como veia en otras fotos, pero no creo que influya mucho.

El problema lo tengo cuando intento sintonizarlo. Pongo la radio en una frecuencia libre, pero cuando giro el trimmer, solo se escucha un golpe, cuando supuestamente pasa por la frecuencia, pero si lo calibro cerca, no encuentro ningun sonido.
Si alguien sabe como solucionarlo o tuvo un problema similar, le agradecería si me informaciónrma sobre como solucionarlo.


----------



## Leob12 (Mar 11, 2009)

Aviso que el problema ya lo solucioné.
Probando con los auriculares el recorrido de la señal de audio, note que no llegaba al transistor Q2.
Hice un puente directo, de forma que el audio ingresara directamente al transistor de modulación. Asi, pude sintonizarlo.

Resulta que no encontraba ningun sonido, no porque no lo podia sintonizar, sino porque no estaba transmitiendo nada.
Y al final me di cuenta que el trimmer era MUCHO mas facil de calibrar de lo que yo creía.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

.




Leob12, cambia el transistor por uno capsula metalica y aumenta un poco la fuente



.


----------



## jdreyesa (Mar 12, 2009)

mi pregunta es que estoy usando cable 22 para la bobina no se si es recomendable a demas en el capacitor de 2.7pf estoy con uno de 3pf me gustaria si eso hace que se perjudique el circuito gracias


----------



## jdreyesa (Mar 23, 2009)

ya pude hacerlo funcionar en lugar de los 2 capacitores de 2.7pf utilice solo uno de 5pf ademas en lugar del trimmer utilice un capacitor de 10pf y funciono.........lo monte en la proto si sirvio pero no es recomendable por el ruido que genera ademas no recomiendo una fuente variable porque genera demasiado ruido es mejor una pila........Pura Vida


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 23, 2009)

ncesito ayuda utilize el cercuito a detallar abajo lo unico que me funciona solo si el audio lo ago entrar por el 2 transistor, aclaro le cambie los transistores 2n2222 por unos bc547 y solo asi me funca que puedo hacer tengo 3 que hice pensando que estavan mal y no en todos me pasa igual, tendre que cambiar alguna resistencia ?


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 23, 2009)

aca les pongo fotos para que vena que repete todo menos los transistores que fue lo que cambie , que por ahi ya ee leeiod que tendria que funcionar





espero su ayuda

saludos cordiales


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Mar 23, 2009)

pùes el transmisor ese si sirve funciona bien y tiene muy buena sencibilidad es mejor que no cambie los transistores dejelos 2n2222 y sus respectivas resistencias y condensadores y pues lo del potendiometro de 10k pongalo en donde era la resistencia donde dice que se puede cambiar por dicho potenciometro fijese bien si las soldaduras estan bien no halla corto y mire bien la polaridad del microfono preferiblemente no le ponga cables al microfono ya que haira ruido y no se escucharia ponga solo las dos patitas que biene al impreso la polaridad del mic la parte negativa es en donde hay unas rallitas pegada a la capsula y listin ya esta pero eso si pongale una buen antena telescopica largita o 40o 35 cm de cable esmaltado y listo y mire bien su posicion geografica que eso cuenta mucho hagase mas bien en una terrasa o algo libre de muros y cables y antenas y lo de la pila ponga una de 9v alcalina o si es mejor una recargable ya que el niquel no genera ruido y no son como las de carbon y zinc y eso si mire bien las pistas si estan bien unidas en especial la parte de la pila y del microfono y la antena ojola esto le sirva pues yo ya lo arme y funciona re bien y muy sencible y en territorio libre de muros y cables y antenas logra una distancia de 200 metros considerables      si necesita algo me dice todo bien 

pdt mire tambien la capacidad del condensador ajustable que sea de 5-60 pf o 3 a 70 o 12 a 70 y de dos patitas y tambien la bobina cuenta las espiras bien hechas y si le pelo bien las coneciiones hacia el pcb


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Mar 23, 2009)

ojo tenga en cuenta ese pcb no es por criticar pèro esta muy mal con razon la mugre afecta la conductividad es mejor que lo haga a compuitador que imprima la imagen del pcb de computador a papel termotransferible y siga los pasos de como hacer el pcb eso si bien pulidito si queda asi bien funciona re bien


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 24, 2009)

el circuito lo tengo conectado con un disman, por eso tien el capasitor en la entrada, asi adnar me anda pero sono si puente el primer transistor , ose utiliza solo uno , por eso queria saber que pasava


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Mar 24, 2009)

umm pues si lo que tiene que hacer pa que funcione el discman es quitar el condensador de acople y pues parce es mejor para que le funcione mejor haga otro pcb y vera que hay si le anda a las mil maravillas y pues le recomiendo si le ba a poner cable coaxial es mejor en una entrada ya que la antena es solo una divison y no es como el coaxial que son dos y pues pongale un amplificador lineal y breves


----------



## dreadlocker (Mar 26, 2009)

ya arme el transmisor que dejo "mnicolaus" en la página 1... me gustaria q me detallen mas, de que forma debo conectar la ficha auricular, para transmitir la música q hay en mi Mp3. 
muchas Gracias


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Mar 27, 2009)

pues breve quite el condensador de desacople para el mic electret y en ves de las entradas del microfono conecte las entradas del plug para ponerselas al mp3 el macho pero eso si si es de cobre esmaltado raspelas para que haga contacto listin


----------



## Shadowroot (Abr 1, 2009)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> TRT= Transistor
> TX= Transmisor
> 
> **Exactamente, la antena debe estar aislada del negativo; si estuviera conectada crearia un corto en el TRT final y lo quemaria o en los buenos casos lo dañaria..!
> ...




Hola, Que tal? Soy nuevo en el foro y estuve leyendo este tema porque acabo de armar un transmisor de FM, mas precisamente el que esta en la cita, el de SMVPO, y a mi me funciona muy bien.. se escucha muy claro.   Pero tengo un par de dudas, a ver si me pueden ayudar... aclaro que mi profesión no tiene nada que ver con la electrónica, esto es algo que lo herede de mi padre y ahora lo hago como hobbie 
El tema es, quiero sacar el micrófono y poner una entrada de linea, mas precisamente, quiero conectar este transmisor a la salida de auriculares de un televisor.   Por lo que entiendo tengo que sacar la resistencia 4K7 y obviamente el micro. Hay que sacar o cambiar algo mas? Bueno, eso ya lo hice y anduvo (repito, no se si hay que sacar o cambiar algo mas) .. pero, se escucha "feo"... feo no con ruido sino  sin bajos... se escucha como si todo pasara por un filtro y me dejara los sonidos graves afuera... ya probé con varias radios y parlantes a ver si era eso, pero definitivamente es el transmisor... como puedo arreglar eso? Hay algo que se pueda hacer o acoplarle a este transmisor para que se escuche bien si quiero por ejemplo escuchar música del tele?  Mil gracias de antemano.. sigo leyendo el foro que esta muy bueno y aprendiendo de a poco  

Gastón.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Abr 1, 2009)

pues mire el primer problema es la clavija que se conceta ala hembra del audifono por que suena asi por que esta generando un mal contacto mire lo siguiente no meta completamente la clavija al a entrada del audifono ahy creo que deba servir bien eso es normal por que esas clavijas tienen cable asilado que toca uno pelar para que haga contacto bien a mi me paso y hice eso y pues no se si el cicuito de smovpo tenga un condensador electrolitico de acople para poder generar la polaridad del mic no se pero si lo tiene quiteselo pa que todo le quede al plug o el macho y mire asi no lo encaje totalmente primero le recomiendo que use un mp3 no con el tv ya que el tv genera ruido e interferencia eso si si la ant es aerea ojola esto le sirva por si algo suba el video y yo le ayudo listin vemos


----------



## Shadowroot (Abr 2, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta amigo.  El circuito que arme esta en este mismo foro, te paso la dirección. 

Lo único que le saque fue la resistencia, para quitar la tensión que alimenta el micrófono, y remplace el capacitor cerámico que va a la antena de 10n por un electrolitico de 220u, eso lo vi en una revista y salió andando mucho mejor... 

Y estuve probando lo que tu me dijiste y si! tenias razón! Ahora se escucha mucho mejor... y hasta con una entrada baja de sonido , el tema ahora es que escucho como frituras de fondo.. será porque aun no lo metí en la caja de metal donde debe estar? como puedo filtrar un poco ese ruido blanco que se escucha de fondo..? 
Gracias.

Gastón.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Abr 2, 2009)

pues yo creo que puede ser un condensador que este generando ese ruido pues sabe que haga suba el volumen de su mp3 hasta un poco mas de la mitad y pues acerque al radio por hay unos 5 m de distancia y eso si mire bien los obstaculos de su casa cualquier cosa cuenta  bueno y pues lo del ruidito blanco creo que se debe a algo de insestabilidad del circuito pero creo que cambiando un condensador no se si me equivoco se desaparece  o la antena que tipo de antena le pone el cable de la antena cuenta mucho por que me paso poniendo una antena telescopica funciona mejor no con un cable al aire y pues mire y se acaso me dice suerte


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 12, 2009)

Hola amigos radioaficionados.

estuve buscando y encontré por ahi un pequeño transmisor de FM de unos 350mW que decía que alcanzaba unos 700mts al aire libre.

mi idea fue reemplazar los transistores utilizados, la cantidad de espiras de la bobina, los capacitores de oscilación y la fuente de alimentación, para lograr minimo 500mW y tener un alcance de 1Km.

coloqué un BC237 para el pre de los tonos.
coloqué un TRF168 para la potencia y oscilación que dice proveer de unos 500mW.
la espira la reduje a solo 4 espiras.
la alimentación la llevé de 9v a 12v utilizando una pila "A23".
y reduje un poco los capacitores.


dejo una imagen...la ultima tablita de valores es la mía,...podría funcionar? ? ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 12, 2009)

Vengo a dejar el PCB que acabo de realizar.

estaría muy agradecido si alguien me tira un dato acerca de mi invento...
quisiera saber si tiene posibilidades de funcionar.

por otro lado, no consigo conocer bien cual es la base, colector y emisor del transistor FTR168.

saludos.


----------



## JHON FER (Abr 22, 2009)

hola muchachos, queria saber  sin necesidad de utilizar la jaula de faray como eliminar el ruido que se me filta en el ckto en forma de croqueta o que le hago al ckto para garantizar una perfecta señal, mientras tengo el microfono en mi mano la calidad de la señal es espetacular y con buen alcance pero cuando suelto el microfono y hablo atraves de este, la vos se escucha con ruido en forma de si uno estubiera arrugando una bolsa  plastica .... ademas de que su alcance se limita mucho.

muchas gracias.

saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 22, 2009)

Ese ajuste se debe a la presencia adicional de una capacitancia "minima". Ademas de la conexion "a traves del cuerpo" a lo que podemos considerar como una tierra. Lo que pides es algo infimo en cuanto este tipo de circuitos; si quieres calidad armate el PLL de verónica o similares!


----------



## Andrew (Abr 23, 2009)

Hola amigos......ya termine el transmisor que inicia este post.....funciona bien pero es muy sensible a los cambios....es decir si acerco la mano, muevo la antena, toco la pila etc etc....el alcance es muy poco, tan solo unos metros y la bobina es mas facil de lo que yo creia, he soldado unas puntas huecas en el sitio de la bobina para poder cambiar de bobina cuando quiera,de hecho he probado varias y todas fuencionan(3 espiras, 4,5,6,7....)


Se ven en la foto por si alguien lo quiere hacer asi...

Pd ¿la antena que longitud debe tener?........
Yo lo sintonizo a 100.1 mhz

Andrew


----------



## Andrew (Abr 24, 2009)

Hola acabo de arreglar otro transmisor fm que hice antes y no funcionaba....he cambiado los bc 547 por 2n2222 y funciona bien.....

Este es el circuito:

http://junko.homelinux.com/index.php/2009/03/15/transmisor-fm-miniatura/

hace años lo hice y alcanzaba mas...pero solo funcionaba al meter line in de ipod, no con micro...claro que tambien le puse este previo:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/premic/index.htm



Lo unico es el alcance tanto el fm de este post como el otro solo alcanzan unos pocos metros...

Que alcance tiene el vuestro¿?¿?
¿que longitud debe tener la antena?¿cable rigido ó flexible?

Gracias

Andrew


----------



## franko1819 (Abr 24, 2009)

arme el pcb de la primera pagina que pusiste
aca esta:


----------



## mcrven (Abr 25, 2009)

franko1819 dijo:
			
		

> arme el pcb de la primera pagina que pusiste
> aca esta:



franko1819 amiogo, cuando adjuntes algo para ver, otos, escritos, etc, procura que estén en formato texto, html, gráfico, fotográfico.

Los archivos dependientes de programas requieren de que, quien lo quiera ver, debe tener en su equipo, instalado, el programa que lo generó.

Los archivos generado con CADs, deben ser EXPORTADOS a formatos portátiles (*.PDF, *.PS) o a formatos gráficos (*.jog; *.png; *.bmp, etc.)

Saludso:


----------



## Cacho (Abr 25, 2009)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> franko1819 amiogo, cuando adjuntes algo para ver, otos, escritos, etc, procura que estén en formato texto, html, gráfico, fotográfico.



100% de acuerdo.

Acá dejo el circuito de Franko, pero pasado a .jpg.

Saludos


----------



## gildardogs (Abr 28, 2009)

se puede sustituir el capacitor variable (Condensador ajustable de 5-60pF (trimmer) ) por ubo ceramico o cual recomiendan
lo que pasa es que no lo encuentro en mi localidad


----------



## Andrew (Abr 28, 2009)

solo vale de esos valores es decir en pico faradios...prueva con uno de 10,22 ....y busca la emisora..

mira un video del mio terminado....

funciona muy bien y buena calidad...

YouTube - Transmisor fm casero (microfono espÃ­a)

saludos


----------



## gildardogs (Abr 30, 2009)

_yo lo arme y sustitui el trimmer o capacitor variable con 2 capacitores de 10 pf y 4.7 en paralelo dando un total de 14.7 pf con una bobina de 7 vueltas con un diametro de 0.9 cm y de largo de 1.3 y lo pude escuchar en la frecuencia 106.7 mhz +-2 mhz. al pricipio se escuchaba mucha basura pero quite la resistencia de 1 k* (R1)* y el capacitor 10 uF *(C3) *y solde la antena en la segunda vuelta del lado donde se conecta al transistor *(Q2). *todo esto gracias a todas las respuesta dadas en este foro y el transmisor trabaja de maravilla solamente es un poco de paciencia._


----------



## cronixoo (May 1, 2009)

el rango de cobertura lo puedes ampliar con un amplificador


----------



## Andrew (May 1, 2009)

¿amplificador de radiofrecuencia?tienes algun esquema que se pueda acoplar a ese transmisor?

Gracias


----------



## cronixoo (May 1, 2009)

mira en el foro hay muchos amplificador de fm para 88-108 mhz


----------



## mono81925 (May 20, 2009)

yo use el 2n2222 y es muy malo para amplificar, les recomiendo que para armarlo y tener buena amplificación utilizen un bc547, se obtiene mas del doble de calidad que con el 2n2222...............


nooo, ya vi porque no me amplificaban los 2n2222, lo que pasa es que baje el datasheet mal, pero los puse bien y funcionan de maravilla,  .....para probar si funcionaba correctamente, antes de buscar la emisora moviendo el trimmer, puse un parlante de 8 ohm en el lugar donde va el trimmer y la bobina, lo que hice fue poner el parlante de donde es el nodo de la bateria y la otra patica al colector del transistor, y al hablar por el mic, me escuchaba por el parlante, no sonaba muy duro pero al menos sabia que habia conectado todo bien,,jejejeje (es claro que para lo del parlante, desconecte la bobina y el capacitor trimmer)


----------



## estrella85 (May 23, 2009)

La antena, como puedo fabricarla?, es solo un pedaso de alambre largo? o tiene algo en especial?


----------



## mono81925 (May 23, 2009)

si, es solo un pedazo de alambre largo de minimo 25cm, se puede usar alambre para puentear, o puedes usar una antena de cualquier otro aparato, tambien funciona de maravilla.


----------



## JHON FER (May 28, 2009)

hola muchachos, tengo una pregunta y es ¿ como hago para medir la frecuencia ala que me esta transmitiendo el ckto con un osciloscopio? ya que lo intente tomando la punta del osciloscopio y colocandola en la antena y asu ves conectando la tierra de la punta al ckto y no me mostro nada por mas que amplifique la señal en el osciloscopio...ademas me gustaria saber como hago para trasnmitir fuera del rango de las emisoras y ala ves adaptar el radio para que tambien trabaje a la frecuencia fuera del rango de las emisoras....de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## mcrven (May 28, 2009)

JHON FER dijo:
			
		

> hola muchachos, tengo una pregunta y es ¿ como hago para medir la frecuencia ala que me esta transmitiendo el circuito con un osciloscopio? ya que lo intente tomando la punta del osciloscopio y colocandola en la antena y asu ves conectando la tierra de la punta al circuito y no me mostro nada por mas que amplifique la señal en el osciloscopio...ademas me gustaria saber como hago para trasnmitir fuera del rango de las emisoras y ala ves adaptar el radio para que tambien trabaje a la frecuencia fuera del rango de las emisoras....de antemano muchas gracias.



Consíguete un receptor con sintetizados digital y verificas en el display la frecuencia o, te compras un frecuencímetro.

saludos:


----------



## anthony123 (May 30, 2009)

Estas seguro que ese osciloscopio soporta VHF? Creo que debes tener en cuenta esa consideracion


----------



## labravo (Jun 6, 2009)

hola :
el rf es mui interesante pero podrias desirme como hago los calculos para la frecuencia y la potencia


----------



## mono81925 (Jun 8, 2009)

la respuesta es super facil, la frecuencia a la que trabaja es:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oscilador_LC


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 11, 2009)

hola! necesitaria hacer una pregunta un poco estúpida para la gente que sepa...porque soy principiante todavia....

Como sabran los capacitores variables o trimmers no se pueden ajustar con destornilladores metalicos por que cambian su polaridad...
Yo tengo un microfono inalambrico y lo configure con un destornillador de metal..
la pregunta es la siguiente...

¿el trimmer se ha roto por variarlo con un destornillador de metal o sigue andando tal cual?

saludos y agradesco una respuesta...


----------



## JHON FER (Jun 11, 2009)

hola mariano22, no es que  el capacitor variable se halla roto lo que sucede es que cuando se va a calibrar un transmisor a una frecuencia el destornillador metalido cambia la capacitancia del capacitor haciendo dificil la labor de sintonizado de un a determinada frecuencia ala que quieras ajustar tu transmisor, asi que no te preocupes por el capacitor variable que el sigue funcionando normal , pero te recomiendo que si  vas hacer una nueva calibracion lo hagas con un destornillador plastico o cojas el destornillador metalico y envuelvelo en una cubierta plastica para que no hagas masa.
por si me he equivocado en algo espero me corrijan....cuidate y suerte mariano22


----------



## Kemqair (Jun 12, 2009)

Gracias por la información muy buena!


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 12, 2009)

Jhon fer muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta! me alegra mucho ya que en principal no me andaba el transmisor y en segunda no podia gastar mas dinero en otro capacitor variable ya que en mi ciudad estos son demaciado caros!
muchisiomas gracias! saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 12, 2009)

bueno... si andas con ganas de hacer algo groso... podes hacer tus propios condensadores variables... Buscá alguna radio vieja para tener una mejor idea del sistema... es aparatoso, pero funciona... y más si le haces algún sistema de reducción con engranes...


----------



## labravo (Jun 13, 2009)

ok muchas gracias
bastante claro


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 13, 2009)

si recuerdan la serie nam primer peloton, había uno que tenia una radio en la espalda... bueno, ese 'teléfono' tiene un condensador tandem como los que se pueden encontrar en el receptor del abuelo. Para sintonizarlo uno gira la perilla como loco y el condensador mueve muy lentamente... eso se debe a un sistema de engranes que reducen la cantidad de vueltas en el eje del condensador.

Aca lo pueden ver: http://www.museo-cb.com/museo-cb/otros-accesorios/condensador-variable-4-secciones/

En el Radio Club donde curso tienen uno de esos y el instructor de técnica basa todas sus explicaciones en ese aparato. Y si bien es muy elemental para los tiempos que corren, uno aprende mucho y en caso de encontrarse con problemas comerciales como que ciertos componentes no los trabaja la tienda de tu ciudad o si los trabaja te sale una fortuna, hay cosas que con un poco de ingenio y paciencia uno mismo puede hacer.


----------



## mariano22 (Jun 15, 2009)

hola! estube armando un crcuito parecido a este..y necesito poner el capacitor variable de una radio antigua fuera de la placa-->

¿cuando los uno(capacitor variable y placa) tiene algun efecto que sea con un cable filamentoso de cobre o uno de alambre?

ya se que para algunos sera una pregunta estúipida pero soy principiante...

saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 15, 2009)

La bobina y el condensador van en paralelo formando un circuito sintonizado. Los cables alterarían el valor de este circuito, sin embargo no es critico... nada que un retoque a la separación de espiras o al valor del condensar no solucione... eso sí, las cables deberan estar quietos...

Hay algo que vengo repitiendo desde hace un tiempo... (y no me aburro de decirlo jaja) estamos laburando con VHF y hay ciertos cuidados que nos permitiran ajustar el transmisor más facilmente, como usar un circuito impreso de doble cara, plano de tierra, mantener los terminales de los componentes lo más cortos posibles, etc... pero no es necesario que esto sea así... insisto en que esos cuidados son para trabajar más comodamente y en cualquier caso, con frecuencias más altas como UHF, o SUHF donde el trabajo más que de electrónica es de mecánica, ya que cada pista del circuito impreso, cada cable, cada terminal de componente hace al funcionamiento del circuito.

Saludos,


----------



## skabryanty (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi!

Can someone tell me why these circuits do not work on MultiSIM?

I've tested severals and I did not succeed =/


Saludos desde Brazil ^^


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola skabryanty no tengo experiencia en MultiSIM pero presumo que el problema es que esto es RF... desconozco si ese soft te permite simular circuitos de radio, pero esto es tan abstracto que incluso es dificil asumir que a partir de una determinada frecuencia, la corriente eléctrica abandona el conductor para propagarse por el aire... abstracto pero real.


----------



## skabryanty (Jun 17, 2009)

MultiSIM is a great tool to simulate eletro/electronic circuits from National Instruments! Its on the 10th version. Just download it and try then you can check its features ^^ fantastic!

Well, I tested it using a oscilocospe as an antenna and trying to see the signal waveform ... but as I said, did not worked =/

So do u recommend to buy the parts and then see what happens... Ok, im gonna do that since I expect that these circuits are working coz I believe that this is a serious forum ^^

Obrigado!


----------



## mcrven (Jun 17, 2009)

skabryanty dijo:
			
		

> MultiSIM is a great tool to simulate eletro/electronic circuits from National Instruments! Its on the 10th version. Just download it and try then you can check its features ^^ fantastic!
> 
> *Well, I tested it using a oscilocospe as an antenna and trying to see the signal waveform ... but as I said, did not worked =/*
> 
> ...



Ok man, the method you was using to have RF signals on the scope is wath is wrong.
You need a field strenght meter like circuit with the scope in the place of the meter. I suggest you find a strenght meter circuit and make one in Multisim, and of couse, communicate us of the results.

Of course you need to verify the widht band of the virtual scope of Multisin. It needs to be about 300 MHz or more.

Bye:


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 18, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> Hola skabryanty no tengo experiencia en MultiSIM pero presumo que el problema es que esto es RF... desconozco si ese soft te permite simular circuitos de radio, pero esto es tan abstracto que incluso es dificil asumir que a partir de una determinada frecuencia, la corriente eléctrica abandona el conductor para propagarse por el aire... abstracto pero real.



Bueno no tan abstracto, tiene su explicación fisica, las corrientes alternas de una elevada frecuencia circulan por el exterior 
de los conductores, dando origen a que las ultimas capas de electrones del atomo se "fugen" produciendo el efecto de radiacción electro magnetica.. osea un campo electrico genera un campo magnetico que a su vez crea otro electrico y esto indefinidamente hasta que esa energia sea disipada o "transformadorrmada" en otra.

Un saludo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 18, 2009)

eb7ctx, Muy bien explicado.

mcrven, no te tenía hablando inglés....

Saludos,


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 18, 2009)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Bueno no tan abstracto, tiene su explicación fisica, las corrientes alternas de una elevada frecuencia circulan por el exterior
> de los conductores, dando origen a que las ultimas capas de electrones del atomo se "fugen" produciendo el efecto de radiacción electro magnetica.. osea un campo electrico genera un campo magnetico que a su vez crea otro electrico y esto indefinidamente hasta que esa energia sea disipada o "transformadorrmada" en otra.
> 
> Un saludo



que?    

Te podes explayar mas sobre este tema en otro post, me dejaste anodadado. 

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Jun 19, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> que?
> 
> Te podes explayar mas sobre este tema en otro post, me dejaste anodadado.
> 
> Saludos



Anda pibe, eb7 se refiere al efecto de piel o "Skin Effect" de las ondas de alta frecuencia. Las corrientes de HF no logran penetrar el metal durante su recorrido, por lo tanto, este les sirve cómo una carretera de superficie.

Pon en google "RF efecto de piel" o bájate una versión del "Radio Ameteur Handbuck". Es la biblia de la RF.

Saludos:


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 19, 2009)

como la tenes con ese librito!... pensaría que sos promotor de la editorial 

yo también debo leerlo!

Saludos,


----------



## mcrven (Jun 20, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> como la tenes con ese librito!... pensaría que sos promotor de la editorial
> 
> yo también debo leerlo!
> 
> Saludos,



Anda DJ que lo podés bajar gratis y la editorial no paga comisiones por eso.

Saludos:


----------



## asherar (Jun 21, 2009)

> ... Bueno no tan abstracto, tiene su explicación fisica, las corrientes alternas de una elevada frecuencia circulan
> por el exterior de los conductores, dando origen a que las ultimas capas de electrones del atomo se "fugen" produciendo
> el efecto de radiacción electro magnetica...



Me parece que se están mezclando algunas ideas, pero no es para tanto, don "K". 

El efecto "skin" o "efecto pelicular" existe, y se observa cuando se hace circular corrientes de frecuencias elevadas 
por los metales, pero debido a eso ningún electrón se escapa del material (si tienen fotos de eso, súbanlas!). 
La corriente de alta frecuencia no es que no penetre en el metal, lo que pasa es que la propia oscilación 
autoinduce corrientes inversas en el interior del conductor, de forma que la corriente total allí se cancela. 

La alta frecuencia no hace "fugar" los electrones de sus capas. Las que viajan como ondas electro-magnéticas, 
son las oscilaciones de los campos electrico y magnético generados por esas corrientes. 
Aún así, es cierto que hay una relación que debe cumplir la frecuencia con las dimensiones del conductor, 
para que éste funcione como antena y permita que se genere una onda viajera. Esto incide directamente en 
las dimensiones de las antenas.

Por otro lado, la forma de arrancar electrones de los materiales es: 
1.- por temperatura (como en los filamentos incandescentes), 
2.- por campo intenso (en las puntas y bordes afilados de los metales cuando se aplica alto voltaje), 
3.- por efecto fotoeléctrico (como en las fotocélulas). 

Ya se que eso lo saben todos, y además se puede encontrar en la Wiki-al-pedia, pero como se generó una 
pequeña confusión ... intento echar un poco de radiación visible sobre el tema ... 

Saludos a todos


----------



## rubben009 (Jun 23, 2009)

me gustaria saber donde puedo encontrar el cable 24 AWG o por qué otro cable lo  podria sustituir y que siguiera funcionando.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 23, 2009)

podes usar tranquilmente el cable de los pares del cable de red, o telefonico de calidad.


----------



## lsedr (Jun 25, 2009)

Saludos
Quiero saber si alguien ha realizado este montaje y qué resultado le ha dado... Gracias

http://www.clubse.com.ar/download/pdf/montajes/nota87.htm


----------



## JVMD (Jun 29, 2009)

Hola que tal  no tengo mucha experiencia en electronica pero definitivamente es muy interesante. Ya logré hacer el transmisor y funciona, solo que no sé como mejorar calidad de la transmisión porque debo mover la antena para que mejore un poco pero solo logro que se escuche bien por un pequeño instante, y a veces debo hacer que la parte metalica del microfono haga contacto con mis labios para que se pueda escuchar mejor. Qué debo hacer para mejorar eso  y no tener que estar moviendo nada para lograr tal cosa?. gracias


----------



## JHON FER (Jul 4, 2009)

te aconsejo que uses los transistores de potencia metalicos 2n2222 yo tenia el mismo problema, pero despues de usarlos mejore mi alcance y lo mejor de todo es que ya se estabiliza la señal y no se tiene que hacer mas tierra al ckto tocando la parte metalica del microfono.cuidate...
JHON FER


----------



## LEO (Jul 15, 2009)

Hola a todos. quisiera saber si alguien ha experimentado incluyendo una entrada de señal estereo mp3 por donde vendria el micro. habria que diseñar algun tipo de acoplador de impedancias?


----------



## willigogu (Jul 15, 2009)

hola.
soy nuevo y estoy interesado en contruir un circuito emisor -receptor que sea sencillo y que pueda utilizar una sola antena, asi no tenga mucho alcance, pero que se pueda armar pequeño.

de antemano muchas gracias, espero pronta respuesta.


----------



## boxo15 (Jul 17, 2009)

hola tengo una duda que partes puedo cambiar de este tfm para q pase los 108 mhz?


----------



## alexus (Jul 17, 2009)

boxo15, para que creas tu tema? si despues andas preguntando en otros.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 17, 2009)

Para introducir musica por el transmisor que esta en la pagina 1 de este post, solo quita R1 y deja como entrada el capacitor de 10uF.

Ademas mira estas paginas. http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news13/nota07.htm
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news16/nota01.htm


----------



## lsedr (Jul 23, 2009)

boxo15 dijo:
			
		

> hola tengo una duda que partes puedo cambiar de este tfm para q pase los 108 mhz?


sencillo, varia la bobina de oscilacion con menos vueltas.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 27, 2009)

lsedr dijo:
			
		

> Saludos
> Quiero saber si alguien ha realizado este montaje y qué resultado le ha dado... Gracias
> 
> http://www.clubse.com.ar/download/pdf/montajes/nota87.htm



Perdon pero te comento que el circuito que describes lo realize yo hace años como trabajo de fin de curso y trabaja perfectamente bien lo unico que te va a costar trabajo encontrar es el trimmer suerte


----------



## GSXR1000 (Jul 28, 2009)

hola amigos del foro soy estudiante de Ing. Mecatrònica y pues vì este post acerca de este radio transmisor y pues si la verdad funciona... jejeje pero tengo un problema, me gustarìa saber si alguien sabe como aclarar la voz en el receptor; es decir, que en la emision sòlamante se escuhe los sonidos del mic; ya que el emisor genera un ruido molesto y no se aprecia la voz emitida. 
 Les agradecerìa su ayuda 
...
saludos


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 28, 2009)

GSXR1000 dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos del foro soy estudiante de Ing. Mecatrònica y pues vì este post acerca de este radio transmisor y pues si la verdad funciona... jejeje pero tengo un problema, me gustarìa saber si alguien sabe como aclarar la voz en el receptor; es decir, que en la emision sòlamante se escuhe los sonidos del mic; ya que el emisor genera un ruido molesto y no se aprecia la voz emitida.
> Les agradecerìa su ayuda
> ...
> saludos



 Bueno como bien dicen en este foro no somos adivinos creo que deberias dar mas datos como por ejemplo el circuito del que hablas que creo que es el que esta alprincipio de este tema del ruido del que hablas habria que ver cual es la causa solo deberia de escucharse los sonido del microfono habria que revisar tus conexiones, tambien no nos has dicho si usas una fuente o bateria te indico que una fuente mal filtrada sera de ley que te producira ruidos molestos en rf si es posible pon imagenes danos datos y vemos que podemos hacer, suerte.


----------



## FavioS35 (Ago 6, 2009)

sobre el transmisor, yo hace poco.. recuerdo que arme uno muy simila al circuito que esta al principio (del 2n2222), pero con el BC547...., en lugar del trimmer que indica de 5 a 60 pF, coloqué varios condensadores de valores dentro de ese rango..., en la practica me fue muy util... saludos =)


----------



## FavioS35 (Ago 6, 2009)

ahh.. ademas, en la practica, con la radio muy cerca de mi... el micro se escuchaba bien claro y con muy poco ruido, lo estaba probando con bateria...., y en la sintonia, opr la cercania supongo, la señal se sobreponia sobre la que correspondia a la emisora !


----------



## josemar (Ago 7, 2009)

hola a todos quisera que me orientaran un poco es aserca de la antena de el transmisor yo hice el ciruito tal y como estaba con los componentes que me pedia pero tengo que estar tocando la antena para poder transmitir no se si a alguien le pasa lo mismo la transmision esta bien pero nada mas al tocar la antena de ayi no se se escucha nada en la frecuencia del dial de mi radio no tengo mucho alcance y el tamaño de mi antena es de 13 cn   queira experimentar en vez del calibre 24 colocar mi antena y mi bobina en calibre 22 ----  de ante  mano gracias


----------



## Miguel-21 (Ago 7, 2009)

Buenas tardes, por favor necesito con urgencia que alguien me ayude a costruir un trasmisor y receptor de AM y FM solo para ver las etapas del circuito no me importa la potencia y utilizarlo como metodo de enseñansa en la catedra de telecomunicaciones.

Se los agradecere toda la vida¡¡¡¡


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 7, 2009)

josemar dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos quisera que me orientaran un poco es aserca de la antena de el transmisor yo hice el ciruito tal y como estaba con los componentes que me pedia pero tengo que estar tocando la antena para poder transmitir no se si a alguien le pasa lo mismo la transmision esta bien pero nada mas al tocar la antena de ayi no se se escucha nada en la frecuencia del dial de mi radio no tengo mucho alcance y el tamaño de mi antena es de 13 cn   queira experimentar en vez del calibre 24 colocar mi antena y mi bobina en calibre 22 ----  de ante  mano gracias



Hola josemar te comento mi caso:
 Llevo algo de tiempo realizando transmisores de fm con circuitos similares al que se describe al principio del post, mmm no es tanto el calibre de la bobina sino como la hiciste la construccion de la bobina tiene mucho que ver con el desempeño del oscilador tanto el tamaño como el numero de vueltas que tiene por lo regular debes respetar su construccion como te aparece en el diagrama aunque siempre es bueno experimentar, con otros tamños se puede obtener el mismo resultado, te comento que yo tuve el mismo problema hace tiempo solo que yo arme el circuito en un protoboard y tambien tenia que tocar la antena para poder transmitir yo lo resolvi cambiando la polarizacion del transistor que en mi caso era un bf494 cambiando el valor de la resistencia de emisor y de base en lugar del trimmer use un capacitor fijo de 10pf y cambie la conexion de la antena en lugar del colector del transistor la coloce en la segunda espira del lado de la alimentacion y transmitio bien pero tenia el problema de que cuando acercaba cualquier cosa cerca de la antena se corria de frecuencia eso lo solucione enrrollando la antena en forma de espira y se acabo el problema lo unico que pasaba al tocarla era que bajaba la potencia y un pequeño corrimiento de frecuencia espero que mi experiencia te haya servido suerte


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 7, 2009)

Miguel-21 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas tardes, por favor necesito con urgencia que alguien me ayude a costruir un trasmisor y receptor de AM y FM solo para ver las etapas del circuito no me importa la potencia y utilizarlo como metodo de enseñansa en la catedra de telecomunicaciones.
> 
> Se los agradecere toda la vida¡¡¡¡



Hola miguel te comento que tanto transmisores y receptores de am y fm hay muchos y puedes encontrarlos aqui mismo solo es cuestion de que uses el buscador y los encontraras suerte


----------



## LEO (Ago 8, 2009)

hola a todos, aunque suene algo atrevido armé este circuito en el protoboard y con un poco de esfuerzo logro funcionar, aunque noto que solo transmite con claridad cuando toco el preset del trimmer con mis dedos. tengo entendido que este tipo de circuitos necesitan una tierra fisica y generalmente funcionar dentro de una caja metalica o algo por el estilo. Quien comparte su experiencia al respecto?


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (Ago 8, 2009)

hola
tengo una duda respecto a la entrada del transmisor 

segun lo que plantean, para introducir una señal proveniente de un mp3 o similar es necesario quitar R1 y poner un condensador en la entrada... 

la duda es ¿para usar este transmisor en una guitarra electrica es necesario hacer el mismo cambio, o asi tal como esta el circuito esta bien?

saludos 
Juan.Espinoza


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 9, 2009)

LEO dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos, aunque suene algo atrevido armé este circuito en el protoboard y con un poco de esfuerzo logro funcionar, aunque noto que solo transmite con claridad cuando toco el preset del trimmer con mis dedos. tengo entendido que este tipo de circuitos necesitan una tierra fisica y generalmente funcionar dentro de una caja metalica o algo por el estilo. Quien comparte su experiencia al respecto?



Hola leo es verdad yo he armado algunos circuitos en protoboard y han funcionado pero es cierto que tiene mucha inestabilidad ya que depende el circuito y depende el material con el que se construye el protoboard yo te aconsejaria que uses la tierra fisica y en lo posible si te lo permites aislar el circuito oscilador en caja metalica obviamente usa una placa fenolica para su construccion del circuito y veras que tendras mejores resultados suerte


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 9, 2009)

Juan.Espinoza dijo:
			
		

> hola
> tengo una duda respecto a la entrada del transmisor
> 
> segun lo que plantean, para introducir una señal proveniente de un mp3 o similar es necesario quitar R1 y poner un condensador en la entrada...
> ...


 Si se puede usar un capacitor pero en el caso de la guitarra electrica esa hace uso de un captor magnetico que tiene una gran impedancia por lo cual tendras que intercalar un preamplificadorcador de alta impedancia de entrada entre el transmisor y la guitarra para que funcione suerte


----------



## electroandres (Ago 9, 2009)

Hola amigos, no se si se va de tema, pero encontre este transmisor, veanlo y diganme que les parece


----------



## LEO (Ago 10, 2009)

Pues efectivamente para pude lograr una hora de estabilidad (y eso porque se le acabó la bateria al mp3) lo unico necesario fue conectar el trimmer a tierra (utilicé el mismo protoboard) y le añadí la perilla plastica para ser mas preciso al momento de sintonizar y evitar cambios en la capacitancia. por cierto el transistor 2N2222A es mucho mas estable que el 2N3904 y presenta menos distorsión ya que tiene un rango mas alto para su saturación. lo recomiendo para quien quiera intentarlo. por mi parte en cuanto a la bobina solo usé tres (3) espiras del grueso de un lapiz y bien separadas entre si, pero obvio, cuando lo monte en fenolico tendré que construir y calibrar una nueva. suerte y gracias.


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 10, 2009)

buenas!
aqui les presento un circuito que esta en el panel de "proyectos del foro" y mi necesidad...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/transmisor-fm.htm

Necesidad: Obtener un Transmisor de FM muy barato y sensillo para realizar una exposicion de Lengua en mi colegio, ya que realizamos un análisis sobre la época de los "radio-aficionados"

Dudas: 
1)¿me sirbe? 

2)¿anda? 

3)¿alguien lo probó? 

3)¿Se puede armar en un protoboard?

4)¿como deve ser la bobina? ¿3/5 vueltas(calculo yo)? 

Muchas gracias de antemano!

Mariano22

PD: Pido disculpas ya que es la primer vez que voy a trabajar con RF...


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 10, 2009)

Pues si tu intensión es usarlo para una demostracion de rf si te puede servir la verdad yo no lo he armado pero si esta posteado en la zona de proyectos lo mas seguro es que si funciona si se puede montar en un protoboard pero sera mas inestable la bobina se dibuja sobre el mismo impreso donde construyas el circuito aunque tambien puedes hacerla de almabre esmaltado yo diria unas 4 espiras si es que te animas hacerlo en protoboard recuerda q la antena tiene toma en la segunda espira del lado del colector del transistor la frecuencia puedes ajustarla con el trimmer aqui hay una variedad increible de circuitos transmisores de fm de los cuales muchos ya han sido testeados por los usuarios demostrando su funcionamiento para eso puedes usar el buscardor suerte con el montaje


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 10, 2009)

somacruz25 gracias!
estoy por decidirme entre si hacer este o el "escorpion" que publicaron el la pag 2. calculo que me quedare con ese ya que el pcb esta hecho..tiene mucha ayuda y ademas que esta comprobado que funciona!

gracias!

mariano22


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Ago 10, 2009)

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> somacruz25 gracias!
> estoy por decidirme entre si hacer este o el "escorpion" que publicaron el la pag 2. calculo que me quedare con ese ya que el pcb esta hecho..tiene mucha ayuda y ademas que esta comprobado que funciona!
> 
> gracias!
> ...



 Que bueno que encontraste el circuito q estabas buscando, efectivamente el scorpion es el primer transmisor de fm que se publico en saber electronica no.1 el cual ya esta comprobado que funciona,de hecho era el cricuito que hiba a proponerte por su sencillez pero no tenia el diagrama para mostrartelo por que el circuito lo tenia en mi compu y te respondi desde un cibercafe por eso te sugeri que usaras el buscador, recuerda que la bobina se dibuja sobre el mismo impreso, mucha suerte bye


----------



## g-or (Ago 11, 2009)

hola a todos! la verdad que yo tambien estaba en duda si hacer el circuito escorpion justamente porque tiene la bobina en el impreso y no se si funcionara tan bien como haciendola con cable...pero si estan tantos de acuerdo que funciona igual de bien habra que probar...

                                                   suerte!


----------



## electroandres (Ago 11, 2009)

Fijense el que postie hace unos comentarios artras, directamente no tiene bobina 
No se si anda, pero esta en la revista ELEKTOR o algo asi
saludos


----------



## LUILLIMX (Ago 14, 2009)

Hola a todos  he realizado algunos emisores de fm y en todos me encuentro el mismo problema no pasan de los 5 mtrs sin que se pierda la señal uno de estos es http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm/index.htm ... y el Escorpion tambien 
alguien me puede decir por que me pasa esto ..? como solucionarlo ? o que tengo mal ...
Gracias por anticipado


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 14, 2009)

luillimx olvidate del circuito de pablin... es muy malo...yo lo armé y ni siquiera me funcionó y he visto mucha gente que tampoco le andubo...

el escorpion revisalo bien porque a muchisima gente le andubo muy bien...yo la semana que viene lo voy a construir...

saludos!


----------



## LUILLIMX (Ago 14, 2009)

mariano22
 Gracias por contestar ..pero te dire que si me funciono  el problema es el mismo para los tres que he realizado y estoy cansado de mirar y probar osea sigo en las mismas  no pasa en algunos casos de los 3 metros sin que se pierda la sintonia haber si me hechais una mano graciasssssssssss
Muchos saludossssssss


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 14, 2009)

calculo que la distancia de alcanze es por su  baja pottencia...

el de pablin lo hiciste tal cual esta aí? a que frecuencia andaba?....

te pido por fabor que pongas fotos para ver si aunque sea puedo resucitar el mio!

gracias!

saludos!


----------



## clausalan (Ago 15, 2009)

Hola,

Este es muy bueno, opción para PLL
Saludos,


----------



## LUILLIMX (Ago 15, 2009)

Mariano 22 
Cuendo me dejen la cam aqui te los pongo para que los veas ... la recepcion a corta distacia es muy buena pero no mas de 2 mtrs ... osea sigo pensando si sera el emisor o el receptor, ya que es una radio en transistor de esos portatiles


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 15, 2009)

ok gracias luillimx! cuando puedas subilas tranqui!

dudo de que sea eel receptor el tema de la distancia de emisión...pero nunca se sabe..puede ser como no puede ser...
hay que ir probando..

saludos!


----------



## LUILLIMX (Ago 15, 2009)

Mariano 22 ...bueno en ello ando pues me tiene un poco obsesionado el tema jejejejej de momento puse antenas mas largas y eso mejoror mucho pero de 2 he pasado a 8 mtrs..asi que veremos como acaba la historia 
Muchos saludos


----------



## josemar (Ago 15, 2009)

hola a todos tengo una duda mi transmisor lo hice tal y como estava en el diagrama con los mismos componentes y la misma alimentacion (9 voltios) bueno puedo transmitir muy bien dira demaciado bien mi transmisor bloquea las frecuenacias establecidas de mi pais bueno el alacanse por aora es de 100 metros al aire libre dentro de mi casa tengo que ajustar la antena aaa mi radio practicamente lo tengo que aliniar con la antena de mi radio  se escucha muy bien pero bloquea a las frecuencias de las emisoras que puedo hacer o modificarle use el transistor bc547 la bobina la hice con alambre esmaltado calibre 24 pero la antena con alambre calibre 20 con el calibre 24 no lograba transmitir nada sin tocar la antena ... bueno desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## LUILLIMX (Ago 16, 2009)

Josemar no se si te refieres ese mismo problema tube yo y poco a poco dentro de casa voy aumentando la distancia  le baje la resistencia del colector del ultimo transistor y la antena la hice mas larga ..aun y con eso no paso de los 8 mtrs dentro de casa , siempre refiriendome a http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm/index.htm ... y el Escorpion


----------



## g-or (Ago 16, 2009)

Una colsulta gente...estoy por hacer el escopion, ya tengo todos los componentes, queria consultar si les parece buena idea que la placa sea de doble faz y poner la de abajo como masa...? en ese caso, sino me equivoco solo es necesario hacer un pequeño puente del borne negativo de la pila a esta otra cara
Les agradezco la respuesta..!


----------



## LUILLIMX (Ago 16, 2009)

g-or .... es bueno tener la maxima superficie de masa en lo que se refiere a RF asi que si no te importa aumentar el costo pues perfecto pero tambien lo puedes hacer apantallando con torzos de aluminio y mejor por la parte del bloque Trimer ,bobina y antena---


----------



## g-or (Ago 16, 2009)

Muchas gracias por el consejo luillimx...eso no lo sabia, sera cuestion de probar...


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 18, 2009)

Buenas!
aca les paso la foto de mi bobina " estañada"..de unos 2 post atras... para que vean que cosa mas "cabernicola que hice"...

diganme si funciona...

Igual es muy seguro que aga la placa nueva...aunque me cueste mas trabajo y $!

Saludos!


----------



## g-or (Ago 19, 2009)

mariano22 como te fue con la placa estañada? yo tenia pensado hacer lo mismo para intentar mejorar la bobina...pero no se si se puede lograr de esa manera...lo pudiste probar?


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 21, 2009)

chee al final la termine tirando la placa...porque dudé mucho de su posible buen funcionamiento...ademas de que tenia otros lugares estropeados....asi que hoy ya empiezé a armar la nueva placa...


----------



## maxdrums (Ago 23, 2009)

Gatxan dijo:


> Hola Helman,
> 
> Veo que estás un poco perdido. Eso que sale en las fotografías es un condensador tándem para receptores de radio.
> El tornillo que dices es el eje que se mueve para buscar las estaciones, que al girarlo cambia el valor de los cuatro condensadores a la vez. Por eso se llama tándem. Los cuatro tonillos superiores son de poco recorrido, para el ajuste fino de los circuitos de antena y oscilador de receptores.
> ...



hola, en el diagrama de la primera pagina se necesita un trimmer de 5-60pf pero que pasa si uso un condensador tipo tandem de radio viejas (por ejemplo C1, 30pf) yo quiero cubrir toda la gama FM de 88 a 108, puedo ir variando la bobina para compensar ese trimer de 30p al de 60p?


----------



## maxdrums (Ago 25, 2009)

Buee arme el circuito con el metodo manhatan, anda barbaro (lastima que tiene poca calidad de audio) , pero no llego a cubrir 1m... (un metro) utilizando transistores bc547/8...¿debo usar si o si 2n2222 para cubrir 100 metro como dice?respete todo los valores...


----------



## gonsoad (Sep 12, 2009)

Holaa les queria preguntar como se puede conectar una ficha Jack macho al circuito.. para luego conectarla a Mp3, Pc, etc... Tengo 3 cables que salen de la ficha Jack, Rojo,verde, y dos color cobre. Me gustaria saber como se montan en el circuito, Muchas gracias


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 12, 2009)

gonsoad dijo:


> Tengo 3 cables que salen de la ficha Jack, Rojo,verde, y dos color cobre.


Como? serian 1 de cobre sino tendrias 4 cables....

Bueno... estos artefactos funcionan de modo estereo... y como el microfono es mono y a su vez electret... haz esto...

1) De el cable de Salida del MP3 o PC salen 3 cables, rojo(positivo Rigth), verde (positivo Left) y cobre (masa).. toma uno de los dos (rojo o verde) y la masa... y conectalos en el lugar del microfono electret... rojo o verde en el rojo del mic y el cobre con el negro (masa)...

2) Muy importante... los microfonos electret necesitan corriente para funcionar... y en este caso... esa corriente que es aplicada por una resistencia colocada desde el verminal Vin hasta el positivo del mic... esa resistencia deves SACARLA....

Con eso estaria todo...

espero que te sirva..

Saludos!

Mariano22


----------



## abraheom (Sep 14, 2009)

pregunta de gran novato 
que son los espadines


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 14, 2009)

son unas chapitas que se sueldan a la placa... y mediante a estas... soldarles cables.. pon en google>imágenes>espadines y te darás cuenta bien como son... es una alternativa para no tener que pasar un cable por el agujero de la placa y soldarlo al cobre... ademas que es mucho ams cómodo...

espero que me entiendas!

saludos!

mariano22


----------



## renhanga (Sep 27, 2009)

hola a todos! les cuento que este es mi primer proyecto de electronica, asi que los voy a molestar con unas cuantas preguntas. 
la primera que me surge es: donde van soldados los espadines? en la foto del tutorial no los puedo ver. 


mariano22 dijo:


> Bueno... estos artefactos funcionan de modo estereo... y como el microfono es mono y a su vez electret... haz esto...
> 
> 1) De el cable de Salida del MP3 o PC salen 3 cables, rojo(positivo Rigth), verde (positivo Left) y cobre (masa).. toma uno de los dos (rojo o verde) y la masa... y conectalos en el lugar del microfono electret... rojo o verde en el rojo del mic y el cobre con el negro (masa)...



entonces les faltaria un canal? hay alguna forma de que sume ambos canales? sino tendria la mitad de la información. o me equivoco? disculpen mi ignorancia, pero con que cable negro? osea, en la placa hay dos agujeritos para soldar donde va el electret, en uno pongo el cable rojo (por ejemplo) y en el otro?

muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## digisk8 (Sep 30, 2009)

renhanga dijo:


> hola a todos! les cuento que este es mi primer proyecto de electronica, asi que los voy a molestar con unas cuantas preguntas.
> la primera que me surge es: donde van soldados los espadines? en la foto del tutorial no los puedo ver.
> 
> 
> ...



si observas muy bien la fotografia que se ve al principio de este tema los espadines van soldados a los agujeros donde va: la bateria, el micrófono y la antena.

el cable negro se refiere a la masa del circuito (tierra o GND).

si no estoy mal podrias poner los dos cables (rojo y verde) a la entrada del microfono (rojo) pero estarias tranmitiendo dos moduladoras en vez de una, si no estoy mal, entonces se escucharia la de mas potencia. 

que alguien me corrija si estoy mal por favor, porque tambn soy estudianteops: jeje. 

espero te haya ayudado un poco. 

hasta pronto;-)


----------



## Ncoola (Oct 4, 2009)

Acabo de armarlo y todo perfecto, he comprobado la estabilidad con el frecuenciometro y es "semi-estable", pero tiene un problema, mucho ruido de fondo.....

Lo alimento con una pila de 9v, y tiene 12 vueltas la bobina

¿Sabéis alguna solución? Es que es muy molesto....

EDITO: Me auto respondo, he vuelto a probar el circuito al aire libre y no da ningún problema!


----------



## federicokpo (Oct 9, 2009)

alguien de argentina lo armo?? cuanto se gasto $$?? y para transmitir unos 6km, tendria que ser algo mas grande ya no? :F


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2009)

hola, quisiera ver si me pueden ayudar con el transmisor lo que pasa es que no venden las partes y tengo que deshuesar los aparatos,entonces tengo un capacitor variable de un telefono inalambrico color amarillo,y unos capacitores de 2.2 pf pero no se escucha. ademas le puse cable de las que traen las bobinas de las bocinas para automovil.no se si sirva este cable, lo use por que ya venia enroscado sobre lo que creo es ferrita.espero que me puedan ayudar.gracias de antemano


----------



## renhanga (Oct 18, 2009)

digisk8 dijo:


> si observas muy bien la fotografia que se ve al principio de este tema los espadines van soldados a los agujeros donde va: la bateria, el micrófono y la antena.
> 
> el cable negro se refiere a la masa del circuito (tierra o GND).
> 
> ...



muchisimas gracias por la respuesta. los espadines habia visto que iban a la bateria, pero los otros tres no los encontraba.

tengo entendido que es como vos decis, si le sumo ambas señales directamente, una se escucha mas que la otra (lo lei, no lo digo por experiencia). estuve preguntando y me recomendaron poner un capacitor de 1 microfaradio y una resistencia de 470 omhs en serie para cada señal (L y R). de esa forma no habria cortocircuito.
aca dejo una foto de como quedo (espero que este bien armado):






el cable de cobre estañado lo consegui en un taller de bobinado. me vendieron los 100grs por $5 (unos u$u 1,30). tengo para unas cuaaaaantas bobinas. para soldarle la antena, queme con un fosforo el esmalte y despues lo raspe.

el transmisor esta ensamblado, pero no lo pude hacer funcionar. lo unico raro que le encontre es que por las partes marcadas en naranja no hay corriente, no se si el circuito es asi o tiene algun problema:





en la parte marcada verde esta mal hecha la plaqueta (no se por que), asi que le hice un puente por arriba:





en fin, a pesar del fracaso no me quiero desanimar, asi que estoy armando otro transmisor a ver si logro hacerlo funcionar. si alguien tiene alguna idea de porque no me funciono este le estaria muy agradecido.
saludos!


----------



## tomcat (Oct 29, 2009)

hola,podrian decirme de favor cual es la inductacia de la bobina,lo que pasa es que ya tengo como diez dias tratando de hacer este circuito con un capacitor de 10-60 pf  pero nada mas no puedo,entonces voy a tratar con la formula matematica f=1/2*pi* sqrt (LC)  para ser mas exacto, pero necesito la inductancia para ponerle el capacitor apropiado.gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 2, 2009)

Usa la formula: L= 25330/[C*F^2] 

Donde:
L en uH
C en pF
F en Mhz
Recuerda que 1 uH son 1000nH


----------



## tomcat (Nov 3, 2009)

Muchas gracias antony, de casualidad podrias decirme que tipo de alambre usan para hacer la bobina por que estuve preguntando en las tiendas pero no conocen el alambre para puente(vivo en mexico) o si me serviria el cable UTP para ethernet cat 6e,he notado que es del calibre 24 y lo pondria con el plastico para evitar que se toque entre si las espiras,ademas que el diametro que uso del lapicero para las vueltas es de 7 milimetros.gracias nuevamente


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 4, 2009)

Puedes usar cualquier alabre, aunque se recomienda una medida "mediana" para evitar problemas estructurales (que mantenga la forma senoidal)  y el "dritf" causado por las contracciones del metal a causa de las variaciones de temperatura ambiental.


----------



## tomatus270389 (Nov 5, 2009)

alguien sabe como funciona este transmisor fm? yo se que el circuito tanque oscila y que el capacitor entre las terminales de colector y emisor del transistor es para realimentar y que pueda oscilar. pero, lo que estoy buscando es una justificación matemática. estuve tratando de buscar la función de transferencia del circuito y alguna forma de que la frecuencia en la salida me quedara en términos de la entrada o de la corriente en la base del transistor y no pude.luego, simulando el circuito en TINA logré obtener una funcion de transferencia pero no pude sacarle el Laplace inverso y en MatLab da una sumatoria muy rara. 
El otro problema que tuve es que simulando el circuito, éste empieza a oscilar pero se atenua la oscilacion y nunca modula en FM.
Lo que quisiera saber es si alguien ha podido dar una verdadera justificación matemática para poder encontrar la frecuencia en función de la tensión de la entrada.


----------



## tomcat (Nov 5, 2009)

solo escribo por que queria agradecerte antony,voy a intentar nuevamente hacer el transmisor.saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 16, 2009)

necpool dijo:


> Hola muchachos y alguna muchacha por ahí, bueno aquí un buen mini transmisor publicado por la revista SE, este mini transmisor funciona bien y es bastante estable, ya  se que muchos dirán esto ya es figurita repetida pero en esta ocasión está con el PCB, sus medidas y todos los condimentos para que funcione correctamente, no quiero que algún hobbista al ver que un transmisor no funciona decida dedicarse a la porcelana fría o algo así
> eh decidido publicar esto por aquí, este TX funciona de maravilla.
> 
> Saludos



¿ DE DONDE SACASTES ESA INFORMACION?
Esque estoy interesado en hacerlo, ya que me estoy iniciando en este mundillo.
Gracias.


----------



## calin1 (Nov 22, 2009)

hola a todos yo arme este circuito (transmisor) usando unos transistores metalicos , lo cual me funciona muy bien con mucica de mi mp3 pero cuando le pongo un microfono no escucho nada en la radio cuando hablo.
ahi les muestro algunas imagenes del pcb.






soy tan nuevo que no se como poner las imagenes


----------



## Roberto4 (Nov 23, 2009)

Que tal yo  quiero hacer un transmisor fm pero en ves de poner el microfono quiero poner un Jack para poder conectar un ipod o cualquier reproductor de musica. me pueden ayudar a a poder modificarlo???.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/emisorafm.htm


----------



## ronald reyes (Dic 7, 2009)

Hola, sabes que me gustaria hacer el circuito pero tengo duda en donde va conectada la bateria ,ya que en el primer diagrama no aparece especificado , porfavor , necesito que me ayuden

gracias, adios.

POr favor necesito que si me pueden enviar el diagrama del circuito pero para saber en donde va conectada la bateria 

gracias


----------



## tailus (Dic 13, 2009)

me respondo a mi mismo: me contrui una cajita de metal y le puse ahi el circuito, ademas cubri de silicon la bobina y las pistas de la baquelita, ademas al final de la antena le solde un pedacito de baquelita, despues de hacer todo eso ya transmite sin ningun problema..
gracias¡¡¡


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 25, 2009)

¿Porqué la gente que entra no se toman 10 minutos y leen los primeros post? Ahi se ha respondido esa pregunta mas de un centenar de veces (exageracion literal)

Por favor se les agradece LEER, sino el post sera de puros mensajes de la bendita antenita


----------



## Davidgk (Dic 26, 2009)

con que se puede hacer la antena para el transmisor? Ayuda!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 26, 2009)

mirá aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/antena-fm-calculos-realizacion-practica-ajustes-10394/

Anque este transmisor no puede manejar la carga de una antena... para eso deberías ponerle al menos una o dos etapas amplificadoras...

De cualquier manera, con antena externa o con un simple cablecito de unos 40cm tu alcance en buenas condiciones será de entre 20 y 200 metros. No le pidas más que eso... a menos que lo amplifiques.

Para el caso aca hay otra opción:






Cómo se ve tenemos dos resistencias de 33k en la entrada para hacer las veces de 'mezclador'. El preset de 10k actúa para compensar la desacentuación de agudos. Este transmisor parece estar bueno debido a su sensillez y que su oscilador no es muy diferente al circuito propuesto al comienzo de este hilo. Lo que no me gusta es la forma en que la señal del oscilador pasa al amplificador. En estas cosas no es seguro depender de la dispoción y cercanía de componentes así que me preguntaba si se puede emplear alguna otra forma para acoplar las etapas (por ejemplo un condensador).

Saludos,


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 27, 2009)

para mejorar la cobertura tenes que emplear un amplificador y una antena. De cualquier manera, si queres cubrir un par de kilómetros no pienses en menos de 5 watts (de ahí para arriba). Aumentar potencia implica tomarse más en serio la estabilidad (aunque parece buena, no es suficiente) y por eso hay que emplear un sintetizador de frecuencia. La antena, entre más despejada mejor (mayor altura).


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Dic 29, 2009)

Bueno aquí os dejo unas fotitos de un transmisor que construí basándome en el esquema de esta pág.: 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/micfm/index.htm

Aunque eso si tuve que modificar algunas partes, coma la bobina, la cual está hecha con hilo, y no impresa en el circuito como se dice en el esquema y alguna cosilla mas.
Bueno espero que os guste.
Un cordial saludo del LOLO2N3055 y FELIZ NAVIDAD.


----------



## PEBE (Dic 29, 2009)

yo en vez de microfono le puse un jack y
funciona de maravilla

se ve muy bien tu transmisor
y a cuantos metros alcanza aprox??


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Dic 29, 2009)

Gracias PEBE, pues la verdad que lo he probado alejándolo de la radio unos 25m aprox, (mi casa es grande pero no tanto) y se escucha de maravilla, yo creo que podría con mas metros haber si me lo llevo a un sitio amplio y lo pruebo.
Yo el primero que hice fue con un  Jack, ese circuito es mucho más sencillo, haber si mañana pongo una fotito.
Saludos y FELIZ NAVIDAD.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 3, 2010)

Bueno aquí os pongo otra foto del primer transmisor que hice,
La idea es que al conectar un MP3 este se pueda escuchar en la radio.
Espero que os guste.

Debajo de la silicona esta la bobina.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 4, 2010)

Bueno señores después de armar barios transmisores (ver fotos post anteriores), me he decidido hacer el transmisor de la primera página, ya que se le ve buena pinta y sencillo, pero me ha surgido una duda respecto a la antena, y es que se me ha ocurrido colocarle una antena de estas telescópicas:

De las que llevan los coches radiocontrol, la verdad es que para la caja, donde quiero meter el transmisor sería muy cómoda ya que se puede recoger para guardar y ajustarla longitud según la distancia transmisor- receptor, *pero será la más apropiada?, alguien sabe que desventajas me causaría?*Gracias espero que alguien conteste gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 4, 2010)

Esa antena va bien con este transmisor... si la roe es mucha, simplemente se volverá inestable en frecuencia. Esto lo resolves retocando la longitud de la antena... aún así no es crítico... un simple cable colgando de transmisor ya hace de buena antena.

Recordá que este transmisor es muy elemental y por consiguiente no puede manejar una línea de transmisión así que en cualquier caso probá con una etapa amplificadora adicional... con lo que le podrías sacar entre 200 y 300mw con un transistor 2n2222. En esa instancia nada te costaría llevarlo a 1w y con eso ya se justifica una antena al exterior y un cable de bajada.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 5, 2010)

DJ-GLENN: Hombre tanto como colocar una antena al exterior, o conseguir 1W de potencia, no, más que nada saber que desventajas podrá tener esa antena, y que según tu me has dado a entender no hay problema si eso pues se acorta la longitud. ¿verdad?

Ya si logro hacerla funcionar, y veo que da buen resultado a lo mejor me planteo lo de amplificar la señal, para poder meterle una antena al exterior y aumentar su cobertura de transmisión, pero claro ¿cómo se aria eso? 
¿Sabes de algún esquema sencillito?
Gracias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 6, 2010)

podrías hacer este otro circuito:












extraidos de: http://electroschematics.com/2233/low-power-fm-transmitter/

Dice que tira unos 100mw... más allá de ese número podes ver que la primer etapa es similar a la etapa osciladora del primer tx de este post. Descartamos el preamplificador de audio puesto que normalmente interesa meter una señal de 'línea'.

Luego podes hacer el https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/amplificador-rf-1-vatio-tune-10636/ y si todo sale bien... una última etapa con un 2sc1971 para así obtener cerca de 7w.

Ya con esta potencia vas a necesitar de una antenita... y se me ocurre que nada mejor que un dipolo abierto o una slimjim... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...realizacion-practica-ajustes-10394/#post54094

Tenenos al tanto del progreso de este ausnto.

Saludos,


----------



## APOLOEDWIN (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola puedes subir el esquema estoy muy interesado en hacer este proyecto



lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Bueno aquí os pongo otra foto del primer transmisor que hice,
> La idea es que al conectar un MP3 este se pueda escuchar en la radio.
> Espero que os guste.
> Saludos y FELIZ AÑO NUEVO.
> ...



Hola puedes subir el esquema estoy muy interesado en hacer este proyecto


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 8, 2010)

APOLOEDWIN = Te lo paso con la condición de que si eres capaz de construirlo pongas una FOTITO u VIDEO, Bueno aquí lo tienes:

Ver el archivo adjunto Transmisor MP3-FM.doc

Saludos y suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## popesh (Ene 15, 2010)

otra pregunta, he notado *que*  el cap variable *que*  compre no tiene un tope fisico... como saber si llegue al fin (o es ciclico?)... ah y tambien *que*  tanta frecuencia puedo variar con el capacitor variable mucha o solo poca?...todavia no funciona jaja


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 15, 2010)

bobina de cuatro espiras y toma de antena por medio de un condensador al colector del tr del oscilador... más fácil para encontrarlo en el dial...

Cualquier duda... si se toca la bobina se tienen que escuchar ruidos en el receptor... eso es buena señal...


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 16, 2010)

popesh: Esos condensadores no tienen un tope fijo, tu giralo LENTAMENTE hasta que consigas la frecuencia selecionada en la radio.



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> bobina de cuatro espiras y toma de antena por medio de un condensador al colector del tr del oscilador... más fácil para encontrarlo en el dial...
> 
> Cualquier duda... si se toca la bobina se tienen que escuchar ruidos en el receptor... eso es buena señal...



De que valor me aconsejas ese condensador?
Yo es que tomo la antena de la 2º espira de la bobina partiendo del colector y me funciona, y me gustaria probar eso que dices.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 16, 2010)

un valor chico... 10pf o menos... pero cerámico.

no usar trimer a menos que se piense en acoplar una segunda etapa. El trimer alteraría la carga, cambiando la sintonía del ofv y haciendolo inestable.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 16, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> un valor chico... 10pf o menos... pero cerámico.
> 
> no usar trimer a menos que se piense en acoplar una segunda etapa. El trimer alteraría la carga, cambiando la sintonía del ofv y haciendolo inestable.



Gracias.
Acabo de conectarle uno de 10pF, con una antena telescópica de 1m.Resultado: me costó mucho lograr que emitiera  y se escuchaba muy flojito, entonces le metí uno de 100nF resultado: se sintoniza sin problemas, se escucha muy clarito, pero se escucha mucho ruido, ( Yo creo que es porque la tengo conectada a una F. alimentación), claro que cuando emito sin antena entonces ese ruido apenas se escucha, puede ser que con el condensador y la antena emita con más potencia, que sin antena y de ahí que se escuche con más fuerza el ruido de la F.A. no se……
Si fuese a sin entonces seguro que cubro más terreno de emisión, tengo que seguir investigando.
Pero ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre conectar la antena en la bobina y conectarla con un condensador en el colector del transistor?
¿Por qué colocar un condensador al colector y no directamente?
Gracias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 17, 2010)

Hola, el ruido (como de alterna) puede deberse a la fuente o al propio oscilador... dedicale un buen rato a sintonizarlo... (yo uso una fuente de un scanner hp y no tengo problemas de ruido, desde que descubrí que insistiendo con la sintonía se arreglaba). Ante la duda usá una batería de 9v o una batería de auto (yo tengo para estas pruebas una batería de 12v/5a de moto).

No te voy a mentir, si conectas la antena a la bobina vas a tener más potencias que conectabdola como te recomendé. La idea es dejar la bobina lo más libre posible, para evitar corrimientos de la freq, etc.

El condensador sólo para manejar la carga de la antena y desacoplar la cc (aunque creo que ahí ya no hay cc, sólo rf). Incluso podrías tener mejores resultados sin el condensador. Tené en cuenta que un condensador son dos placas separadas... por un espacio muy pequeño, pero separadas al fin, lo que equivaldría a 'acercar' la antena al transmisor en vez de conectarla.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ene 17, 2010)

Pues al final me decidí a probar con una pila  9V.resultado : el ruido a desaparecido, ahora solo se escucha uno muy pero que muy flojito, yo creo que debe de ser del oscilador, entonces me decidí a volver  a experimentar, donde colocar la antena ( probando varios valores de condensador en el colector, colocando la antena en la bobina, diferentes antenas) y al final el que mejor resultada ha dado es con un condensador en el colector de 1pF cerámico y una antena telescópica de 1 m, lo he probado en una distancia de 25m. escuchándose muy bien, pero cuando llevaba un rato empezó a entrecortarse escuchándose a trozos ( creo que puede ser porque la pila era vieja y se abra empezado a gastarse , no sé........... tendré que comprar otra nueva a ver qué pasa.)
Respecto a lo de la antena (telescópica) conectada en la *bobina*, no lo aconsejo si se alarga mas de 30cm ya que me costaba mucho sintonizarla, y cuando lo conseguía y me acercaba al transmisor este cambiaba de frecuencia ( muy curioso la verdad)



			
				DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> Creo que tiene que ver con la evolución de este tema así que por mi parte recibirás toda la ayuda que me sea posible brindarte. Asumo que los otros colegas también se prestaran a esta tarea. Comentanos como te fue.



Pues bien, al final monte el circuito de la primera pag., resultado: NO funcionaba:enfadado:, solo con mucho trabajo logre que sintonizara un momento, escuchándose muy flojito y distorsionado lo que hablaba, para mí que me equivoque en la parte del amplificador del micrófono, desesperado de hacerle pruebas y muy cabreado:enfadado:, lo desmonte.
Pero al final:cabezon: he montado este:

http://shufflehacks.blogspot.com/2005/12/build-your-own-imouse-fm-transmitter.html

Al cual le he colocado un conmutado con el cual se puede seleccionar audio procedente de un Jack o de un amplificador de micrófono:
Este:
Ver el archivo adjunto Amplificador microfono LM386.pdf
Durante el montaje he ido preguntando algunas dudas, de las cuales tu as participado se AGRADECE. 
El resultado lo acabo de comentar en el post anterior.
Bueno haber si le hago algunas fotitos y las subo.
A ver si me animo y sigo con el amplificador que tú me pasaste para aumentarle la cobertura, bueno seguiré informando.
Gracias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 17, 2010)

pues el condensador no es que esté mal hecho, sino que desconozco cual es la relación en tipo de alambre para determinada capacitancia... en la bobina no habría mayor problema si se deja o no la vaina... por las dudas la retiramos porque al pvc no le gusta ceder electrones. Si el cable de la antena tiene aislamiento es indiferente.

Para no complicarte tanto con el condensador podrías probar introducir un objeto metálico en la bobina... algo así como un tornillo o mejor un ferrite. De cualquier manera, el condensador lo podes conseguir de cualquier receptor viejo o televisor o monitor de pc, etc


----------



## popesh (Ene 18, 2010)

ahhhhhhhh... ya solucione el problema de electret era cuestion de ponerle una resistencia un poco mas grande ( 4.7 k) jaja...ya se oye voz y no solo los soplidos y golpeteos, en este caso seria bueno poner un potenciometro de 10 k en esa primera resistencia para calibrarlo segun que tan sensible lo querramos, otro problema que tuve fueron los transistores 2n2222(de encapsulado plastico), no transmitia nada(solo una vez logre captar la señal pero muy muy muy tenue, los cambie por unos BC547B(tiene la misma configuracion de terminales solo que deben tener una beta diferente que hace que funcione con esos exactos valores de resistencias citados en la primera pagina de este foro). 
oscarvladimir te recomiendo que primero compruebes tu armado antes de ver si transmite algo al radio de la siguiente manera:
- de la parte del segundo transistor en el colector conectale una bocina para ver si se oye algo... esto corroborara el buen funcionamiento del circuito.
-si se oye entonces procede a probar en un radio fm cambiando de estacion poco a poco dandole pequeños toques al microfono eso si en la banda de FM.

 Con respecto a lo de ponerle un microfono de computadora "oscarvladimir" habria que experimentar, yo lo veo muy posible ya que en repetidas ocasiones han preguntado si se le puede poner una entrada auxiliar para escuchar como por ejemplo el ipod... entonces solo habria que quitar la primera resistencia que va a vcc y cambiar el capacitor de la entrada de 10MicrF a uno de 220 Microf segun he leido.

exclente colegas, espero y les sirvan mis observaciones.
saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 19, 2010)

cuando decía que puse un potenciometro a la salida del primer transistor me rerefía a eso mismo valga la rebusnancia... o sea, lo que hice fue bajar el volumen de salida de este 'amplificador de audio' antes de inyectarlo al transmisor en sí que está formado en torno al segundo transistor.

Eso del altavoz no lo sabía... pero se me ocurre que se debería escuchar audio verdad? o sea, este transmisor tiene toda la pinta de un amplificador de audio... aunque usa un circuito tanque en el colector del transistor que hace de oscilador... así que se me ocurre que el altavoz debería reproducir lo que puede, o sea, bf.

Si no me equivoco los micrófonos de pc son elecret, pero las fichas tienen tres contactos, creo (no tengo ninguno aca para ver). así que no había que modificar nada, sólo poner una ficha para enchufarlo y listop...

luego, el uso de auriculares en vez de micrófono... bueno, no lo recomiendo... no digo que no funcione, pero un microfono elecret no es caro.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 19, 2010)

la verdad que el primer transmisor es todo un tema... una cosa es hacer algo de una sola etapa... sólo el oscilador... en verdad uno se siente muy frustrado cuando no funciona o funciona pero cree que no por no tiene como medir la frecuencia en la que trabaja... pero cuando transmiste es todo un orgullo... sobre todo si no tiene grandes desplazamientos de frecuencia y la calidad de sonido es rica en agudos.

Ahora, al dar el siguiente paso que es aumentar potencia... bueno... tenemos varias cuestiones para considerar... que en realidad seran dolores de cabeza e la mayoría de los casos... lo primero es que puede existir una realimentación entre el oscilador y el amplificador... así que si probamos el oscilador y funciona, pero luego deja de funcionar al ponerle un amplificador, es muy probable que sea por realimentación y esto al parecer se resuelve facilmente con blindaje entre las etapas (cajitas de faraday). Luego, lo correcto es usar un mínimo de tres etapas y no dos... por qué? simple, la primera es el oscilador, la segunda es un driver (que puede o no amplificar) y la tercera será la que amplifique... la idea es que todos los disturbios, estacionarias y demás, sólo afecten al driver y no al oscilador. De cualquier manera, trabajemos lentamente, little by litte... paso a paso como va creciendo este post.

Saludos,


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ene 20, 2010)

Los driver no solo amplifican, en circuitos antiguos también multiplicaban frecuencia, quiero decir que es posible usar solo dos etapas y llevar con éxito el proyecto, y claro esta, sin sudor no hay gloria, sobre todo en circuitos de RF, donde no hay dos circuitos iguales y siempre hay que ajustar u optimizar algo. ¿Que potencia deseas logran en principio?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 21, 2010)

pues eso del multiplicador de frecuencia por medio de un filtro lc se sigue usando... los transporte de programa que van de 220 a 240 mhz pero usan el mismo modulador que para la banda comercial, así que lo ponen en 115 mhz por ejemplo y de ahí en el driver sólo pasa el 2do armónico que sería 230 mhz. No tengo práctica con esto así que no se si afecta a la desviación causada por el audio en fm.

Me arriesgo a responder por los demás diciendo que sería interesante obtener entre 50 y 300mw usando sólo transistores de proposito general como los bc547, bc548 y bc549.


----------



## oscarvladimir (Ene 21, 2010)

ya probe con las espiras de la bobina... y en varias emisoras, pero como este proyecto es para el liceo logre conseguir un osciloscopio y el problema esta en que del transistor Q1 sale una señal muy pequeña y en el Q2 no sale ninguna señal... y hay es donde deberia salir amplificada o no???????


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 22, 2010)

de q1 deberías tener sólo audio, no se que tan amplificada pero audio... q2 es el trasmisor. Así que tengas audio o no, fuerte o dévil, aún así deberías tener portadora. Esto es siempre hablando del proyecto dél primer post.

Revisá el patillaje del transistor, revisá las soldaduras, posibles cortos, posibles pistas interrumpidas, lo de siempre vah...

Si el tx tiene una señal muy débil (algunas decenas de µw) olvidate de poder transmisir sobre una emisora comercial, sobre todo si sale al aire con 1kw. Para esto buscá un punto entre dos emisoras lejanas y que sepas salen con poca potencia.

La verdad no se como usar un osciloscopio, así que no tengo mucha idea de como ayudarte.


----------



## bujinkan (Feb 16, 2010)

hola,tengo todos los componentes, pero soy de una localidad pequeña y me faltaria conseguir el transistor 2n2222 , y buscando encontre las equivalencias, pero tampoco las consigo. hay alguna forma de sustituir este componente de alguna otra manera??


y tampoco tengo un trimmer pero tengo un  de las viejas radios, pero tengo 6 posibilidades para conectar lis 2 cables que tengo, como debo conectarlos ?


----------



## asterión (Feb 17, 2010)

Sobre el transistor te diria que saques de radios que ya murieron por ejemplo, a mi me parece recordar que cuando arme este rx use el BF199 que es muuy comun por aca, mejor que hablen los expertos sobre el cambio de trt.
Con respecto al condensador variable, te diria que en lugar de 6 sitios donde conectar hay 4. los dos de arriba, que estan al lado de la patita plana larga y los otros dos de abajo. se supone que uno de ellos es para la sintonizacion de FM y otro para AM, cual es cual, eso creo que trataria de deducirlo de la posicion en la que estaba en la radio.
En el caso de otros condensos variables es mas facil proque sale a un lado su antigua antena (como un hilo) que marca donde es el lado AM.
Mira, en este post sale la configuracion de las patitas del mio:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...r-fm-miniatura-regenerativo-16195/index2.html

Saludos
PD. cualquier corrección no duden en hacerla.


----------



## PEBE (Feb 17, 2010)

podria funcionar el transistor BC547, normalmente los trimmers se encuentran en los televisores, algunas veces en radios, pero donde te vas a encontrar de seguro un buen transistor y muchos trimmers es en los aparatos que te dan para tener TV de antena, porejemplo los modulos de SKY, en uno de esos (descompuesto) encontre decenas de transistores 2N3904 que es el complementario del 2N2222 y del 2N3906, asi que te recomiendo reciclar mas basura  y te aseguro que encontraras muchas cosas que te serviran. Saludos.


----------



## PEBE (Feb 19, 2010)

Si,yo hice el transmisor con dos transistores 2N2222 y aca en mexico cuestan de 10 a 11 pesos (1 dolar) y si, son mas caros que los de encapsulado negro

y tambien no creo que 500%, los de encapsulado normal cuestan 3 pesos en México.
Espero te sirvan esos transistores ,suerte.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 19, 2010)

hola gente....

está bueno este mini proyecto... lástima que no consigo los transistores... A ver...

No consigo por ningún lado los 2N2219... Tengo si los 2N2222, pero en encapsulado de plastico. Y por lo que veo, los transistores de RF son muy difíciles de conseguir!!

Ayer apenas pude comprar tres transistores 2N3866, el equivalente directo del 2N4427. Pero pena que sólo habían 3. Y los tres me los llevé, un poco salados (caros) pero bue, cerré los ojos y dije "dámelos, los tres" jajaja!! 
Entre esos tres transistores y otros componentes, como capacitores de cerámica me salió $26 argentinos (7 dólares mas o menos)...

Pero no puedo conseguir por ningún lado, trimmers de 0~45pF...
Alguien sabe como reemplazarlos?? Donde consigo esos trimmers? Aunque sea usados!
Tengo muchos sintonizadores de FM/AM de radios, que de hecho son capacitores variables, pero no se como conectarlos...

Saludos, espero puedan darme una mano..
Tavo10


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 20, 2010)

Hola, el condensador lo encontras dentro de cualquier radio o tv, o monitor de pc. No te compliques mucho con los condensadores de am y fm (los cuadrados) mejor usa uno tipo preset. En las radios suele haber uno por cada tachito de FI.

Si te digo que compraste transistores caros? el vfo lo podes hacer con transistores de proposito general como el BC548 (este es el que mas uso), el BC547, el BC549, etc.

Saludos,


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 22, 2010)

Si se les hace pesado conseguir los trimmers, pueden usar los varicaps de los tunners de TV, tienen un alto Q en VHF/UHF dado a que es su uso principal.

Para el compañero mariano22 , yo diria que solo tienes que comprar la placa y el estaño. Los NPN los consigues en todas las placas, te doy como ejemplo el C945 (2SC945), C1815, BC547, 2N2222, 2N3904, etc.

73's
Anthony


----------



## PEBE (Feb 22, 2010)

No es necesario un osciloscopio, simplemente un radio.
El primer paso que debes hacer es sintonizar una estacion que se escuche muy mal, buscala con paciencia.
Lo segundo es conseguirte un desarmador (o algo parecido) que no sea de metal y que encaje con el trimmer o el varicap.
Ok ya que hiciste eso, vas a girar con suma paciencia el trimmer poco a poco con tu desarmador y te debes fijar que se escucha en el radio, si en el radio sigue un ruido infernal sigues moviendo el trimmer, hasta que escuches un "pop" (o algo parecido), entonces te concentras en la parte del trimmer que hizo que sonara "pop" y le mueves con mucho cuidado hasta calibrarlo. (normalmente cuando esta ya bien "calibrado" el ruido infernal de el radio se convierte en pura tranquilidad).
Para que se te facilite el calibrar tu emisor te recomiendo en vez de usar un mini microfono, usar un jack para que transmitas musica y en el momento en que algun ruido emitido te suene familiar (al de tu musica favorita)te concentres en esa parte del trimmer.
Espero mi explicacion te sirva de algo, yo tambien hice este emisor con puro reciclado y funciono muy bien asi que suerte.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 23, 2010)

A mi parecer está de 10 para el circuito. Montalo y cuentanos.

Saludos

PD: Mucho cuidado con el reconocimiento de las patillas de los transistores. Si tienes dudas, usa el datasheet!


----------



## asterión (Feb 23, 2010)

Si compadre, no te preocupes mucho por el material de la bobina ni de la forma perfecta para estos experimentos, mas adelante puliras tu tecnica para amplificadores por ejemplo.
Saludos


----------



## PEBE (Feb 24, 2010)

Para que se te haga mas facil calibrarlo cuida que este todo en silencio pra que escuches hasta el minimo detalle en la frecuencia.


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 26, 2010)

buenoo si dicen que quieren fotos??.... ACA LAS TIENEN!

les comento que de a poco lo voy haciendo andar mejor, ayer logre, no se como, que tenga una calidad maravillosa... pero al tocar minimamente algo, *SE* descalibra... dentro de un rato lo voy a armar bien prolijo dentro de una caja metalica con gnd en el chasisa para fitrar los ruidos


cuando lo termine el gabinete subo tambien las fotos!

anthony cuanto es "barato"?? que precio? porque para vos alla puede ser barato.. pero aca me pueden matar c*O*n el precio

un saludo!


----------



## PEBE (Mar 6, 2010)

Bueno, revisando todo el post e visto que algunos que deciden hacer el transimor no usan el 2N2222 si no otros transistores como el BC547 o el BF449, sinceramente no e tenido tiempo de experimentar con otros transistores y quisiera escuchar experiencias de los que si lo han hecho y con que tipo de semiconductores. 


Contestando al problema de drkns creo que tiene razón lolo2n3055 numera los valores de las resistencias del mayor al menor y de igual forma al circuito del post y las cambias de tal forma que los valores sean proporcionales, aunque hasta ahora todo es una teoria, despues nos cuentas si funcionó o no. Sale,un saludo.


----------



## nannno (Mar 10, 2010)

hola a todos, por fin hice funcionar el transmisor; por las dudas hice la placa de nuevo, el problema era que tenia los transistores invertidos y el trimmer lo cambie por el de una radio super vieja, la frecuencia a la que transmito es 107.1 no es muy clara pero igual salva.  
ahora mi pregunta es (ojala algunos no me reten por esto) ¿como hago para que transmita a una banda mayor? osea vhf, ya se que esa frecuencia es vigilada y blablablabla........ pero mi transmisor solo llega a lo máximo 5 metros aprox. obviamente no va a influir en algún receptor de algún bombero o algo. solo lo quiero para otros fines......... lo malo es que no tengo instrumentos para medir la frecuencia a la que transmito......... eso si e visto una formula que se usa para calcular según los componentes quisiera por favor que alguien me la explicara, como lo ven soy novato pero aprendo rápido. volviendo a la pregunta ¿que componentes cambio? o solo modifico la bobina? ¿con cuantas vueltas? ¿cambio el alambre? por hay encontré un diagrama igual esta sencillo hacerlo, me gustaría modificar ese si se puede. la duda era en que en el dibujo de la placa la bobina esta dibujada con cuatro vueltas paralelas y si le agrego otra? agradeceré todos los consejos que me den y de paso agradecerle especialmente a Aesculapius por responderme. hasta luego


----------



## asterión (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola amigo, ya estas en VHF, que abarca por lo que se, desde los 30Mhz hasta los 300Mhz, asi que subirle un poco no te cuesta nada. Para empezar, tienes el receptor??? sino modifica uno comercial para que aumente hasta, no se 135Mhz (verifica los cuadros de frecuencias asignadas en tu pais).
Pero bueno, al caso que nos atañe, la formula si te va a funcionar, y lo que tienes que modificar es el circuito tanque. Osea C5 y L1
La formula es:
*F^2*(frecuencia en Mhz al cuadrado)*= 25330 / L*(inductancia de L1 en uH)*xC*(valor capacitivo del condensador variable C5 en pF)

Facil, Ahora, los valores que tienes que meterle entonces para conocer la frecuencia son la capacitancia (que le puedes poner, el valor medio del condensador variable, no se 30pF o 25pF, para que tengas rango de ajuste y L1, que a menos que tengas un inductometro que te diga su valor en uH, vas a tener que ver tablas o calcularla, por la red hay tablas que te dicen:
bobina de 4 vueltas con alambre de 0.7mm con diametro de 1cm = XuH

Sino chapate una calculadora de inductancias para bobinas con nucleo de aire que hay a montones en la red.
Saludos y cualquier cosa pregunta con confianza!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 16, 2010)

En cierto modo es muy util usar un preamplificador de audio. Incluso podría cumplir la función de separador y esto podría ayudar un poco a la estabilidad.

Saludos,


----------



## GomezF (Abr 7, 2010)

Buenas nuevamente

¿Dan alguna recomendación en especial para el circuito que publico EinSoldiatGott? 

Lo armé en el protoboard pero no me funcionó, es posible que uno de los transistores no funcione, ya que lo estoy re-utilizando de un proyecto viejo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 8, 2010)

probá los transistores con un tester (solo la resistencia entre base-colector y base-emisor... debe ser de unos 4k más o menos).

Es importante que uses un pcb o un carton con pistas hechas con cables cortos, pero no el protoboard porque sus pistas alteran el funcionamiento del circuito.

Saludos,


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 27, 2010)

Puede que el corto alcanse se deba a la correcta sintonía del transmisor. Probá jugar un poco más con el trimer (girandolo con pequeños toques... tan sutiles que sería como no moverlo). La herramienta adecuada  debería ser de plástico, aunque yo me improvisé un 'ajustador' con un remache pop, lo envolví en cinta aisladora, le afilé un poco la punta y ese me sirve más que el juego de 'triming tools' que compré hace rato.

Si bien este tipo de transmisor le saca buen partido a la potencia del transistor (además de solo hacerlo oscilar), con 10mw o menos normalmente se pueden cubrir hasta 50 metros o más. Pero OJO! esto depende de muchas cosas... y la verdad que con tantos cacharros inalambricos, no sería de extrañar que por eso sea que no llega a más de un par de metros. Incluso me pasó que con 40w y un dipolo abierto con roe 1:1 puesto a 12 metros de altura no llegaba más allá de 300 metros. Pero al probar esa misma configuración en otra ciudad (mismo tx, mismo cable, misma antena) se llega a 20km.

Como el transistor no puede manejar la carga de una antena con un coaxil, lo más conveniente es usar un cable cortado a 1/4 de onda o a 1/8 de onda. Esto se saca dividiendo 300 que es una constante que religiosamente vamos a usar sin discutir por la frecuencia expresada en MHZ, al resultado dividiendolo por cuatro (para 1/4 de onda) y luego restando un 5%. Para 1/8 dividimos el resultado anterior por dos y listo.

De cualquier manera, siempre conviene colocar un driver entre el oscilador y la antena para así ayudar a que las perturbaciones de la antena no afecten tanto al oscilador y de paso se puede ganar un poquito de potencia también.


----------



## GomezF (Abr 28, 2010)

Buenas noches compañeros,

Disculpen pero se me complicó para hacer la prueba con la fuente por razones de tiempo. Ahora que ya la hice les comento:

Los resultados fueron buenos, el sonido de interferencia fue menor del que esperaba (algo de interferencia tiene, no les voy a mentir jeje). Lo voy a dejar conectado permanentemente a la fuente. 
Ahora estoy en busca de otro alambre de cobre para hacer la antena (por lo de la interferencia a los 6 m.).

Nuevamente, pido disculpas por el retraso.

Atte., Francisco Gomez


----------



## asterión (May 5, 2010)

gdtxz dijo:
			
		

> volvi a rearmar la bobina, y encendi el radio, luego puse la bateria en el transmisor, y en la radio no se escucho nada, y sorprendentemente mi voz empeso a ser transmitida en la TV , sigo preguntandome donde se encuentra mi error, o si es una mala calibracion de la bobina y del Trimmer
> PD: tengo 15 años y esto lo use para un trabajo de la clase de electronica asi que no se encontrar facilmente los errores en los circuitos, y la fuente de sonido es el microfono electrec. saludos



Amigo, eso significa que te metiste en otra frecuencia sobre o debajo de la FM comercial, en que canal se escuchaba tu voz??? si es abajo del canal 5 creo esta por debajo de la FM si es por arriba es sobre la FM por internet hay tablas de frecuencias. 
Saludos
PD. ahora con la famosa formula para calcular el circuito tanque debes bajar la frecuencia o subirla 
-si quieres bajarla aumentas vueltas a la bobina o subes el valor del condensador variable o fijo 
-si quieres subirla quitas vueltas a la bobina o bajas el valor del condensador del circuito tanque.
Saludosss


----------



## phentux (May 31, 2010)

hola, necesito ayuda porfavor, ya hice el trasmisor y l orevi, sin embargo no consigo ninguna frecuencia, leí que cambiar la frecuencia del trimmer con un deatornillador d emetal hace qeu cambia su frecuenci, es verdad eso?? tambien varie la bobina y nada, no consigo señal alguna en el estereo, otra duda, el trimmer cuantas vueltas da?? las que sea?? o es que ya lo descompuse?


----------



## digisk8 (May 31, 2010)

si es verdad lo de cambiar la capacitancia del trimmer con un destornillador de metal, ya que lo que buscamos es que la impedancia sea la misma, si lo haces con un destornillador de metal lo que haces es aumentar la impedancia capacitiva del trimmer. trata de hacerlo con un destornillador aislado, o con los pequeños de mango de plastico. 

si el trimmer que tienes es de 3 patas, es igual que un potenciometro, y trata de hacer los cambios milimetricos, por "toquecitos" ya que con un pequeño cambio, tambien cambia de frecuencia en un rango relativamente amplio. 

para poder sintonizar ten paciencia, ya que, como te digo, son milimetricos los cambios que le debes hacer al trimmer. 

espero te haya ayudado en algo.
cuidate.

nos cuentas como te fue.

saludos.


----------



## pitufojc3 (Jun 1, 2010)

Compañeros
Yo estoy haciendo el transmisor de FM pero aun no me da solo recibo el pitido pero no se transmite la voz al radio, les agradeceria que me aconsejaran.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 1, 2010)

solo viendo la bobina te digo que estás muy lejos de la banda comercial de fm... muy por debajo... esa bobina es enorme. "La pinta es lo de menos"... la bobina debe ser de 4 o 5 vueltas realizada sobre una forma (un destornillador, una mecha de taladrar, un lapiz) de 5 mm de diametro interior (medio centímetro) y la longitud total de 10 mm (un centímetro)... así que enrollas 5 vueltas en una mecha de 5mm y separas las espiras hasta tener 10 mm.

El condensador ponelo cerca de la bobina y la bobina tiene que quedar en una posición firme en la placa porque sino se te va de paseo.

Cuando estas sintonizando el transmisor es normal que la bobina te quede toda deformada... para llegar a la frecuencia deseada muchas veces tenes que separar las espirar o juntarlas y al final queda "fea" pero funciona de lujo.

Comparto lo del condensador.

La disposición de los componentes se ve muy bien.

Te adjunto fotos de un par de estos transmisores simples que ya tengo probados para que te des una mejor idea de proporciones y prolijidad (no digo que soy muy prolijo, pero es importante tener en cuenta ciertas cositas). Espero te resulten de utilidad. El primer tx cubre toda la banda de fm sólo tocando el preset y su estabilidad es excelente. No tiene potencia y su calidad de audio es aceptable, no la mejor, pero bastante aceptable... el segudo es bastante dificil de ajustar, no cubre toda la banda de fm (hay que modificar la bobina para eso) y no es nada nada nada estable... pero el audio... es increible!


----------



## pitufojc3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Muchas gracias por ayudarme voy hacer los cambios y lo probare de nuevo yo les cuento si alguna cosa gracias.


----------



## metalsystem (Jun 4, 2010)

este circuito es muy buenisimo, lo he probado y funciona correctamente, pero hay un dato que hay que tomar en cuenta, hay 3 detalles que hay que tomar en cuenta que son: el trimmer, el microfono y la bobina. El trimmer la mayoria de las veces viene con fallas con la cual costara regular su condensacion, por tanto es recomendable comprar mas de uno. el microfono tambien puede traer problemas de funcionamiento, por lo cual si se desconfia de su funcionamiento recomiendo colocar una entrada de audio como aparece mas arriba (aunque funciona normalmente siempre). y lo ultimo se debe constriur una bobina super bien hecha y sin errores, por lo cual tambien puede contribuir a que no funcione el circuito...
en lo personal a mi me funciono y lo probe en las frecuencias vacias, por lo que recomiendo este circuito como proyecto


----------



## jtorrijosc (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G36vI9bg3EE


----------



## Gabriel22 (Jun 23, 2010)

>


Hola, en esta fórmula, C , se refiere al valor del condensador variable, ¿no?


Y otra 2 cosas:

En vez de los condensadores de 0,1 uF, ¿valdrían de 1 uF?

¿Y se puede usar alambre de cobre sin esmaltar para la bobina o la antena de los coches teledirigidos?


Gracias, un saludo y suerte en todo!!!


----------



## asterión (Jun 23, 2010)

Hola Gabriel22, en la formula C se refiere como bien dices al valor que  en ese momento tenga el condensador variable o a la suma de  capacitancias que esten en paralelo con el.
Sobre lo de los condensadores no sabria decirte, no los consigues?
El alambre esmaltado se pideen bobinas para que no se produzcan "cortos"  entre las mismas espiras cuando estan muy juntas, pero con el debido  cuidado se puede usar alambre sin esmaltar y tambien en las antenas, en  las antenas vale casi cualquier metal que yo sepa...


----------



## jtorrijosc (Jun 24, 2010)

Una pequeña Transmisión de audio desde el mic de mi transmisor, logre sintonizarlo en el DIAL 103.40, grabación en un mp3 se escucha algo de sobre modulación, por que no hay control de volumen. Gracias a FOROS DE ELECTRÓNICA, GRACIAS.

Att: James


----------



## jtorrijosc (Jun 26, 2010)

Gracias aunque no lo logre presentar a tiempo, creo que a satisfacción personal lo realice hasta que me dio, un poco difícil, pero nunca imposible, ahora igual el alcance no es mas de 5 mts, no se por que sea, pero voy a intentarlo montar en un PCB, tengo una duda? le pondré un conector BNC hembra que salga desde el colector para ponerle una antena telescópica....... acá dejo una imagen de la Board en Eagle, creo que así esta bien conectado..... igual no tengo mucha experiencia en el programa por lo que es el primer circuito que hago y voy a ponerle un switch que me habilite o deshabilite la entrada de MIC o de música desde un MP3 y ponerle cable blindado por que me di cuenta que al tocar el MIC para hablar se distorsionaba demasiado la transmisión. 

Gracias a todos los foreros y adictos a la electronicaaaa

Att: James


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 28, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> Lo de la antena telescópica te servirá para conseguir la correcta longitud a la frecuencia en que trabajes... siendo: 71.25 / F(MHz)... así que cada vez que quieras cambiar defrecuencia simplemente deberas variar el largo de la antena, aunque no es tan critico y por eso te recomendaba lo del cable.
> 
> Saludos,



Con esa formilita  ¿Que sacamos los metros de antena segun la frecuencia en la que nos encontremos?
Si es asin=
m=71.25/100Mhz=0.7125m 
Redondeando, ¿que con una antena de 71 cm, para una frecuencia de emisión de 100Mhz podemos transmitir en dicha antena correctamente?


----------



## Daklon (Jun 28, 2010)

buenas
estoy interesado en fabricar este circuito para ir probando y luego si eso ya ire haciendo cosas mas complejas, tengo todos los componenetes exactamente iguales a los que se pide en la lista(del principio del post) excepto los transitores que en vez de usar los 2N2222 uso los 2N3904, tenia pensado en vez de montarlo en una placa impresa, soldar los componentes con cables normales(eso si muy juntos pero sin hacer corto) y luego pegarlos con silicona a una lata de estas de conserva y asi tendria la jaula de faraday y el circuito montado, pero la bobina me esta dando problemas porque nunca habia odido hablar del alambre para puentes, he podido conseguir cobre esmaltado de varios grosores desmontando una fuente de alimentación de un ordenador pero no se a que medida se refiere con lo de calibre 24, son 24 mm? porque el de las imagenes no parece tan grueso al menos a mi

gracias por adelantado


----------



## Gabriel22 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hola, ya he soldado los componentes y sólo me queda hacer las conexiones.

Tengo una duda, ¿es mejor conectarlos mediante ,por ejemplo, el cable para puentes o mediante estaño fundido haciendo los caminos de un pcb?


Gracias de antemano y suerte en todo.

P.D: Mañana subiré las fotos que ahora es tarde.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 28, 2010)

Eso da igual, no le va a pasar nada malo, si lo haces de una manera u de otra.
Aunque si tienes bastante estaño yo lo haria haciendo los caminos con el, sobre todo la parte de la bobina, zona que es muy sensible.
En la pag, 15 de este tema hay unas fotos del que yo hice, y esta echo con estaño. échale un vistazo.


----------



## Daklon (Jun 28, 2010)

mm otra cosa que me acabo de dar cuenta, como se en los condesadores cerámicos cual es su capacidad? porque el tester del que dispongo no tiene para medir en faradios y no se si los habrá, me imagino que habra alguna tabla en la que diga que el 104 que aparece en uno de ellos por ejemplo sea x faradios no?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 28, 2010)

Un 104=10*10000 (4 ceros)=  100000pF

100000/1000=100nF


----------



## Daklon (Jun 28, 2010)

ok gracias 

y podrias ayudarme con mi otra pregunta? la que postee un poco mas arriba


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 28, 2010)

Si tu pregunta es la referida a la de que tipo de hilo usar, no te compliques, usar el usado en telefonía o para portero automático.
Eso si que sea rígido.

Yo fue el que use (pag 15 de este tema) y funciono de marabilla


----------



## Daklon (Jun 28, 2010)

si era esa, muchas gracias

otra duda acerca de los condensadores ceramicos

fijandome en los que tengo he visto unos que por descarte son los de 2,7 pf

pero que ponen 2p7c y debajo de esto pone una A y un simbolo identico al de antena 3 

me imagino 2p7 sera 2,7 pf pero el resto no se que significa

estos como se leen?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 28, 2010)

De nada, no me hagas mucho caso, pero eso puede ser alguna nomenclatura referida al voltaje, y lo de``ANTENA3´´, seria la marca.
Yo la verdad es que solo le aria caso a lo de 2p7c= 2,7 pf.


----------



## Daklon (Jun 28, 2010)

ok

a ver si me animo y empiezo a hacerlo con el metodo chapucero que se me ocurrio


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 28, 2010)

jajajajajajajajajaja, ``chapucero´´.
Bueno, suerte y si te funciona échale unas fotitos y compártelas en el foro.
Es lo mínimo que se puede hacer para agradecer la ayuda, eso nos anima mucho, cuando vemos a alguien realizar algún proyecto satisfactoriamente.
Aunque sea ``CHAPUCERO´´.
Saludos. Y ya nos contaras


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 28, 2010)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Con esa formilita ¿Que sacamos los metros de antena segun la frecuencia en la que nos encontremos?
> Si es asin=
> m=71.25/100Mhz=0.7125m
> Redondeando, ¿que con una antena de 71 cm, para una frecuencia de emisión de 100Mhz podemos transmitir en dicha antena correctamente?


 
Correcto. Corresponde a 1/4 de onda.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 29, 2010)

Gracias, eso lo tengo que probar en mi emisora, ya os contare...........


----------



## Gabriel22 (Jun 29, 2010)

Bueno, pues aquí os traigo algunas fotos. Es la primera vez que sueldo en serio así que no os extrañe que sea una chapuza  Ojalá saquéis defectos para que pueda mejorar 

A ver si me podéis decir si ,a primera vista, está todo bien colocado.

Por cierto, me ha sobrado una resistencia, ¿a alguien le ha pasado lo mismo? Debe ser que en la lista de materiales hay una de más.

http://img708.imageshack.us/i/pict0315k.jpg/

http://img408.imageshack.us/i/pict0316p.jpg/

http://img227.imageshack.us/i/pict0317c.jpg/

Ahora me falta unir los componentes entre si y ya os contaré.

Un saludo y suerte en todo!!!


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 29, 2010)

Olle porque no lo has montado en una de estas placas perforadas que venden por unos 4€?


Es la primera vez que veo una placa de madera, y encima tiene to la pinta de ser ``AGLOMERAO´´
Que bueno´´´´´´


----------



## Daklon (Jun 29, 2010)

he usado el cable que se usa para el adsl el del rj45 y con ese he hecho 4 bobinas 2 sin el aislante y otras 2 con el

¿cual me recomiendan que use?


----------



## digisk8 (Jun 29, 2010)

usa la que tenes con aislante, esa utilice yo y funciona excelente.. ademas.. el aislante disminuye el campo electromagnetico y sin aislante se aumenta la impedancia de la bobina (no estoy seguro, corrijanme si estoy mal ya que mis conocimientos son pocos con RF) 

suerte!!!


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 30, 2010)

¿De verdad que el aislante disminuye el campo electromagnético producido en la bobina?
No lo sabia, alguien sabe porque ocurre eso?

Por cierto Daklon,eso en un principio da igual, según las pruebas que realice, pero eso si yo te aconsejaría que usaras la que no tiene aislante, ya que si no, ya me dirás donde sueldas el cable de antena, y si no fíjate en el esquema:
Ver el archivo adjunto 1 1Antena.doc


----------



## Gabriel22 (Jun 30, 2010)

Sabía que me lo ibais a decir pero no pago 4 € por unos agujeros que puedo hacer yo, además me gusta dibujar el circuito en la madera y usar el taladro (es madera maciza no aglomerado) 

A parte de esto no pasa nada, ¿no?, ¿sirve igual?

Por cierto,tengo una duda para el micrófono. El terminal negativo va conectado hacia arriba ¿no?


Aquí os dejo la foto de las conexiones (un poco chapuzas pero para la primera vez creo que no está tan mal )






Otra cosa, ¿la altura de la antena tiene que ser específica o puede ser cualquiera?


Gracias por responder, un saludo y suerte en todo!!!


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 30, 2010)

Gabriel22 dijo:


> (es madera maciza no aglomerado)
> 
> A parte de esto no pasa nada, ¿no?, ¿sirve igual?
> 
> ...



Era broma, pues claro que si que te puede servir, (mientras este todo bien soldado)
Como que: El terminal negativo va conectado hacia arriba ¿no?
No se te entiende????????
..............


----------



## Daklon (Jun 30, 2010)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> ¿De verdad que el aislante disminuye el campo electromagnético producido en la bobina?
> No lo sabia, alguien sabe porque ocurre eso?
> 
> Por cierto Daklon,eso en un principio da igual, según las pruebas que realice, pero eso si yo te aconsejaría que usaras la que no tiene aislante, ya que si no, ya me dirás donde sueldas el cable de antena, y si no fíjate en el esquema:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 35863



en las imagenes que estan en el primer post la bobina que usa esta aisalda y la antena la suelda fuera de la bobina, ademas no creo que yo tenga tanta maña como para soldar la antena justo en esa espira cin deformar la bobina y sin tocar el resto de espiras ya que solo hay 1 mm de separación


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jun 30, 2010)

Si ya´´ pero que yo solo te daba mi opinión, y ademas no te creas que están difícil hacer esa soldadura, todo es ponerse, el truco es tener la punta del soldador bien limpia y estañada levemente, estañar igualmente la punta de la antena, unir y aplicar calor momentáneamente con el soldador, yo lo hice, y lo logre fácilmente.
Aunque también se puede hacer como tu dices, bobina aislada, y sacar la antena de la unión colector bobina mediante un condensador cerámico de pequeño valor.
Bueno ya nos contaras como lo hiciste.
Saludos



Gabriel22 dijo:


> í
> 
> Otra cosa, ¿la altura de la antena tiene que ser específica o puede ser cualquiera?
> 
> ...



lee te el mensaje #560 ( pag:28), en adelante, de este tema.
Donde se explica la opción de meter una antena telescópica.
Ademas a lo largo de este tema esa pregunta se a resuelto varias veces,
HAY QUE LEER MAS EN................


----------



## Gabriel22 (Jun 30, 2010)

> Como que: El terminal negativo va conectado hacia arriba ¿no?
> No se te entiende????????


Me refiero a que el terminal negativo de micro, el que está conectado al cuerpo del micrófono, va conectado a C1 y el positivo a R3, ¿no?



> lee te el mensaje #560 ( pag:28), en adelante, de este tema.


De ese mensaje entiendo que no es demasiado importante aunque recomendable, ¿no? Es decir, es mejor sintonizar primero una frecuencia y luego calcular la altura...

Gracias de nuevo y suerte!


----------



## fabioguarin (Jun 30, 2010)

olle gracias amigo gracias por el diseño de la pcb esta muy buena lo probare y te contare hermano

olle yo tambien tengo pcb winzard me podrias pazar el archivo para poderlo imprimir de el tamaño correcto en la pcb plizz


----------



## faber235 (Jul 1, 2010)

2n2222 hay en capsulas de plastico y de metal, por lo general y en estos lares (aunque supongo que en todos lados es igual) los de plastico son malos, de 10, 8 no funcionan bien, los metalicos son mejores aunque nunca se sabe a ciencia cierta. El 2n2218 es un transistor un poco mas grande, el 2n4427 muuucho mas, si buscan los datasheets podran comparar frecuencias de corte, tensiones y corrientes. 
Los BC funcionan bien hasta una frecuencia de corte de 300 Mhz pero en realidad son transistores de audio a los cuales se les aumento la frecuencia de corte para mejorar respuestas de audio en la parte alta, ya se, escuchamos con dificultad hasta 20 khz cierto pero al aumentar la frecuencia de corte a mhz se logran muchas mejoras en la parte alta de las audiofrecuencias.
Ojo con los componentes como decimos en argentina truchos (adulterados, falsos) hay a montones, ademas hay que tener en cuenta que lo que hay en el mercado para uso domestico es la 3er o 4ta calidad, primero esta lo militar, despues la industria pesada, la industria electrodomestica y al final quedamos nosotros... hay fabricas serias y de las otras. Por eso echarle la culpa a los pobre 2N2222 no es tan justo.
Igualmente los metalicos son dificiles de encontrar.


----------



## Gabriel22 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bueno, pues lo acabo de probar y ha funcionado!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Se ecucha perfecetamente y de momento no he encontrado el límite del alcance, funciona en toda mi casa. Supongo que una pila nueva hace milagros 

En fin, mi siguiente reto será cambiar la entrada del micro por una para mp3.


Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda y suerte en todo!!!!!!!!


P.D: ¿Aquí faltan posts no? Creo que se han borrado unos cuantos. ¿Será que el tema tiene límite de 30 páginas?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 1, 2010)

Enhorabuena Gabriel22 , espero podamos ver unas fotitos pronto.
En efecto, a ávido una moderación y el moderador a cambiado de lugar todos esos post  ahora se llama:
'De bobinas y otras yerbas.'‎ 
En serio,,,,,,,,
Saludos


----------



## fabioguarin (Jul 1, 2010)

olle amigo en tu link sale un error me podrias decir si hay algun circuito que me amplifique la señar o mandarme otro linck que si funsione

saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 1, 2010)

??????????????????????????????


----------



## Gabriel22 (Jul 2, 2010)

Bueno, pues así es cómo a quedado. Donde mejor he sintonizado has sido en 92.65 Mhz

http://img200.imageshack.us/i/pict0318f.jpg/


Sobre lo de dejar la entrada para mp3 o IPOD, a ver si he entendido bien: debo conectar la salida de audio al polo positivo de C1 y el otro cable a masa. Además tengo que eliminar la resistencia de polarización del electret (R1). ¿Es correcto? Pero tengo una duda, si elimino la resistencia de polarización, ¿no están llegando 9V al mp3 con el riesgo que conlleva? Creo que la duda que me sugiere esto es si debo eliminar R1 y unir con cable directamente o simplemente tengo que eliminar totalmente esa conexión(Supongo que será esto último).


Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda y suerte en todo!!!!


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 2, 2010)

Gabriel22 dijo:


> Pero tengo una duda, si elimino la resistencia de polarización, ¿no están llegando 9V al mp3 con el riesgo que conlleva? Creo que la duda que me sugiere esto es si debo eliminar R1 y unir con cable directamente o simplemente tengo que eliminar totalmente esa conexión(Supongo que será esto último).
> 
> Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda y suerte en todo!!!!



No le pueden legar los 9V de la pila al MP3, por una sencilla razón, el polo positivo de la salida de audio del MP3, se conectaría al C1, aislando la emisora del MP3 debido al dieléctrico que lleva el condensador.
Posdata, me a encantado tu diseño, ``en madera´´, ENHORABUENA


----------



## Gabriel22 (Jul 2, 2010)

> No le pueden legar los 9V de la pila al MP3, por una sencilla razón, el  polo positivo de la salida de audio del MP3, se conectaría al C1,  aislando la emisora del MP3 debido al dieléctrico que lleva el  condensador.



Ah, vale lo he pillado. Pero me queda la duda de si debo deshabilitar por completo las esquina de R1(Supongo que sí) Ya he instalado un interruptor para poder cambiar de micro a mp3, que inhabilita R1.

Por cierto, el polo positivo de los cables de audio es el cable de color ¿no?, y el negativo es la malla de cobre supongo.

Otra cosa, no necesito sacar el micro ¿no?, es decir, ¿pueden convivir la entrada de audio y el micro en la misma conexión?



> Posdata, me a encantado tu diseño, ``en madera´´, ENHORABUENA



Gracias, pero no hace falta que pongas madera entre comillas, porque es madera.(No es aglomerado, sólo es madera con recubrimiento)



Gracias y suerte!!!


----------



## asterión (Jul 2, 2010)

@Gabriel22, todo esta muy bien, pero debes saber que un transmisor es mas estable cuanto mas cortas sean sus conexiones, debido a que las patitas largas pueden auto oscilar. Debido a eso no se recomienda armar el circuito en protoboard por ejemplo...


----------



## Gabriel22 (Jul 2, 2010)

Tomo nota. He probado la conexión a mp3 y no me ha funcionado.

Unas dudas:

Al quitar R1, ¿debo hacer una conexión nueva o sólo es quitar esa conexión?

¿Tengo que quitar el micro o puedo dejarlo en el mismo sitio donde voy a conectar la entrada de audio?

El polo de la entrada de audio que va al condensador 1, el positivo, es el cable de color,¿no? y el negativo ,que va a masa, es el que va como una malla, ¿correcto?

¡Gracias y suerte!


----------



## Daklon (Jul 2, 2010)

bueno yo ya he hecho los agujeros y lo hice como Gabriel22 en madera, no era asi como me habia imaginado que hiba a hacerlo pero creo que asi me hiba a quedar mejor

al principio hiba bien pero cuando habia hecho la mitad de los agujeros, se me partio la broca y tuve que apañarmelas 





al final acabe con una roca microscrópica 

y la placa de madera me quedo asi:



creo que la madera que use no es la mas a adecuada ya que se me astillaba mucho y casi se me solapan dos agujeros

todavía me queda poner los componentes y soldarlos a ver si de aqui a la noche tengo tiempo y si no ya lo haré mañana


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 2, 2010)

habría que crear un nuevo tema con esta técnica jaja ya tenemos el método manhatan, el de transferencia de toner, el de impresion uv, el de serigrafía, el de dibujado con fibra y ahora tatantatan... montaje sobre madera! que grosooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## asterión (Jul 2, 2010)

Alguien que se haga uno en acrilico o vidrio!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 2, 2010)

en vidrio... pegado con la gotita jaja


----------



## Daklon (Jul 2, 2010)

lo malo del vidrio es que habria que hacerlo con mucho cuidado para que no se "resquebraje"



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> habría que crear un nuevo tema con esta técnica jaja ya tenemos el método manhatan, el de transferencia de toner, el de impresion uv, el de serigrafía, el de dibujado con fibra y ahora tatantatan... montaje sobre madera! que grosooooooooooooooooooooooo



podrias explicarme como son asi por encima menos el manhatan?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 2, 2010)

Gabriel22 dijo:


> Tomo nota. He probado la conexión a mp3 y no me ha funcionado.
> 
> Unas dudas:
> 
> ...


Prueba poniendo una conmutador, de esta manera:
Ver el archivo adjunto comutador.rar


----------



## Gabriel22 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola, gracias por responder lolo2n3055. Ya lo he conseguido, lo que hice fue poner un interruptor entre R1 y R2. 

Veo que mi método ahorrativo de la madera se hace famoso, a ver para cuando damos una conferencia 

La verdad me parece que queda feo y no te sirve para nada que te vengan hechos todos los agujeros pero para gustos hay pcb's 


Gracias de nuevo por la ayuda y suerte!!!


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 2, 2010)

De nada pichaa´´, pa eso estamos en el foro, pa ayudarnos.........


----------



## Daklon (Jul 2, 2010)

pues yo estaba preparandome para soldarlo todo esta noche pero cuando estaba colocando los componentes me di cuenta que el de la tienda se confundio y en vez de ponerme dos resistencias de 4,7k me puso dos de 3,9 asi que tendre que volver a ir a la tienda a comprar las de 4,7 y tambien me surgio otro problema y es que no consegui que el estaño se quedara en la punta del soldador o que soldara los cables con los componentes simplemente "resbalaba" por encima y se solidificaba sin aderirse, pienso que eso se debe a que el estaño este "viejo" ya que lleva un monton de tiempo en la azotea a la interperie o porque la punta del soldador esta sucia(cosa que me extraña ya que la estuve limpiando)
podrian decirme si saben porque pasa esto?

edit:

retiro eso ultimo he leido un tuto que hay por ahi de anthony123 y mañana voy a intentarlo otra vez


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 2, 2010)

el de transferencia de toner es imprimir con impresora laser o sacar una fotocopia y luego por medio de calor (con una plancha) se traspasa el toner del papel a la placa.

la impresión UV se hace con una emulsión fotosensible sobre la placa y luego se le pone el diseño del pcb hecho en trasparencia arriba... se expone a luz uv y luego se emplea otro producto para revelado.

La serigrafía en principio es como la impresión uv, solo que se hace sobre una maya de serigrafía y luego se pueden hacer montones de placas por minuto como se hace para imprimir camisetas por ejemplo.

El dibujado con fibra normalmente se taladra primero la placa y luego se unen lo agujeros con trazos dibujados con fibra indeleble.

Recuerdo que hace unos años se vendian unas banditas adesivas para hacer las pistas... y quedaba mucho más prolijo que hecho a mano.

Esas resistencias de 3.9k deberían funcionar de igual manera... siempre es un garron tener que volver por dos resistencias jaja y como solo dos resistencias no te venden o te las cobran un disparate tenes que inventar algo más para comprar...


----------



## Gabriel22 (Jul 3, 2010)

> Esas resistencias de 3.9k deberían funcionar de igual manera... siempre  es un garron tener que volver por dos resistencias jaja y como solo dos  resistencias no te venden o te las cobran un disparate tenes que  inventar algo más para comprar...



Precisamente compré todo el material necesario para este transmisor menos 2 componentes en una tienda y me cobraron 1,70 €. Fui a otra a por 2 resistencias y un condensador y me cobraron 3,90 €. Sin comentarios...


----------



## Daklon (Jul 3, 2010)

el problema que yo tengo es que la tienda esta en otra isla (en tenerife) y aunque otras veces he comprado cosas sueltas y no me las han cobrado mas caras voy a mirar a ver si por algun circuito de rc que tengo por ahi(hubo una epoca en la que me dedicaba a comprar coches de rc para pillarles el circuito y luego hacer barcos con esos ) encuentro la resistencia para no tener que esperar a comprarlas 

Edit: consegui las resistencias de 4,7 exactas en un circuito de un telefono viejo pero tienen las patas muy cortas ya vere como me las apaño


----------



## Daklon (Jul 4, 2010)

perdon por el doble post pero pense que quedaria mejor separado del anterior

ya por fiiiinnnn lo arme 

mi "CHAPUZA" en mayuscula esta acabada o eso creo 

ahi van unas fotos,mañana ire a comprar pilas y lo probare a ver si me funciona aunque en principio deberia hacerlo ya que no me cargado nada mientras soldaba que lo comprobe con el tester 




menudo chapuzas estoy hecho, el 50% de la madera esta quemada 

y aqui se ve una especie de bipode que se me ocurrio porque no conseguia soldar la antena a la bobina, tengo que hacer dos agujeros y meter los dos extremos en ellos y luego soldarlos para se mantenga:


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 4, 2010)

Se ve bien, no dejes de comentarnos como te fue.

Esos condensadores de 100nf se ven algo graaaandes jaja


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 5, 2010)

Jajajaja, que chulo, me a encantado el diseño, Si el de Gabriel22 era chapucero este lo es aun mas.
Por fabor, si eso funciona, GRÁBALO, y cuelgalo en YOUTUBE, y nos pasas la dirección.
Eso es lo nunca visto.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 5, 2010)

En serio creo que estos chicos inventaron el WCB (Wood Circuit Boad) jaja


----------



## Daklon (Jul 5, 2010)

un metodo para hacer circuitos de manera ecológica 

no se a gabriel22 le pasaria lo mismo que a mi pero yo tenia soldar una conexion cada 10 min porque la madera se calentaba tanto que me sorprendio que no se prendiera fuego y eo que usaba un soldador de 25w nada mas 

a por cierto los condensadores 100nf los tenia mas pequeños, del mismo tamaño que los otros pero le puse esos porque me era mas cómodo


----------



## asterión (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi, no puedo creer lo caro que te cuesta un par de resistencias. Por aca 3 resistencias de 1/4 de watt cuestan 10 centimos de sol, osea 0.02 euros... Que dicen, les envio componentes para que vendan por alla??? jeje


----------



## Daklon (Jul 5, 2010)

buf pero de pero de perú a españa ahy un cacho largo  y no se si saldria rentable 

PD:ahora voy a probar el circuito a ver si todo rula bien  y si eso lo grabo

Editor desgracia no he conseguido oirme en la radio, no se si es porque tengo mal la antena o porque le puse mucho cable al micro o no se lo unico hubo una vez que movi la antena un poco sin querer y oi un ruido como un roce o algo asi, ustedes como conectaron el micro? porque yo lo hice de las dos formas y de ninguna me funciono, voy a probar a mirar el votaje con el tester a ver si en algun sitio no pasa

Edit2:
acabo de mirar con el tester y no detecto nada de voltaje en los condensadores de 2,7 ni en la bobina, por ahi deberia haber algo de voltaje no?


----------



## djxander (Jul 5, 2010)

quie ha oido de un transmisor de radio con un TDA 1516BQ.
si alguien sabe por favor comparta el esquematico


----------



## Dano (Jul 5, 2010)

djxander dijo:


> quie ha oido de un transmisor de radio con un TDA 1516BQ.
> si alguien sabe por favor comparta el esquematico





*TDA1516 Datasheet  pdf - 24 W BTL or 2 x 12 watt stereo car radio ...


------------------------------------------------

EDITO:

Limpieaza realizada








*


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 5, 2010)

amplificador de audio para un transmisor? será para am?


----------



## Dano (Jul 5, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> amplificador de audio para un transmisor? será para am?




Tampoco llega en frecuencia con toda la furia debe llegar a 30khz, se podría utilizar para amplificar el audio para luego modular con un transformador la portadora, pero naa.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 5, 2010)

yo hablo porque el aire es gratis... pero la única que se me ocurre es esa... usa en amplificador al que le exprime 25w a todo trapo (por redondear) y luego modula un oscilador en el paso final... con una potencia del orden de los 50w...


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 6, 2010)

Por cierto, alguien sabe cual es la potencia de emisión que tiene el transmisor del primer post?


----------



## jtorrijosc (Jul 6, 2010)

DAKLON oie un favor ya que utilizas ese condensador variable, me podrías decir como identificaste las patas, y a que conectaste cada una, tengo el mismo condensador y voy a montarlo en un PCB mucho mejor. 

Gracias

Att: James


----------



## Daklon (Jul 6, 2010)

jtorrijosc dijo:


> DAKLON oie un favor ya que utilizas ese condensador variable, me podrías decir como identificaste las patas, y a que conectaste cada una, tengo el mismo condensador y voy a montarlo en un PCB mucho mejor.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Att: James



yo conecte un cable a la pata del medio y otro a una pata de un lado no se si me explico bien, el mio tenia una marca roja en la pata del medio


----------



## jtorrijosc (Jul 6, 2010)

UHHHHHHH osea que dejaste una pata libre???????? pero que pata conectaste al colector de el transistor y cual a positivo????????, creo que no te entendi.


----------



## Daklon (Jul 6, 2010)

a ver el condensador que yo consegui tenia 2 patas en sus extremos y en el meido tenia otra yo lo que hice fue conectar el positivo en la pata del medio y el negativo en una de las patas de los lados da igual cual de las dos y la otra la deje libre y ya esta


----------



## asterión (Jul 6, 2010)

Este condensador variable no tiene polaridad, asi que no importa cual de los lados conectas a donde.
La conexion es como dices, la pata del centro es una, y la otra las dos patas laterales al mismo tiempo o solo una de ellas, es igual...


----------



## Gabriel22 (Jul 6, 2010)

Pues te debería funcionar....


----------



## Daklon (Jul 6, 2010)

yo creo que ya se lo que paso, si pongo el tester para medir resistencias y lo pongo en los condensadores de 100nf pues me da bastante resistencia por lo que se que estan bien pero en cambio con los de 2,7 pf no me da nada da igual la escala que ponga que no me da nada asi que me imagino que los habre fundido al soldarlos


----------



## asterión (Jul 6, 2010)

Uhmm, condensadores fundidos? que raro, nunca me paso... Por otro lado tampoco habia medido la resistencia de los condensadores... es un metodo comun?
Yo creo que no desconfiaria tanto de los condensadores, recuerda que en estos transmisores, te puedes salir facilmente de la frecuencia de la FM comercial, y como no escuchas tu transmision en la radio piensas que no funciona...


----------



## Daklon (Jul 7, 2010)

es que he probado a juntar las espiras d ela bobina y a separarlas pero nada y como te digo con los otros condensadores me da resistencia enorme pero me da mientras que con esos no me da nada y ese metodo lo vi en internet para saber si funcionaban los condensadores


----------



## asterión (Jul 7, 2010)

Bueno, cambialos y esperemos que se arregle...


----------



## yrgc (Jul 7, 2010)

Tengo una duda de que grosor deben ser las pistas para este circuito el grosor de las pistas es importante o lo puedo diseñar tranquilamente a mano y por ultimo el capacitor que esta en paralelo a la fuente sirve para bloquear las frecuencias altas??


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 7, 2010)

el grosor de las pistas no es importante en ESTE circuito... así que lo podes diseñar con cualquier trazo. no entiendo bien la pregunta del capacitor.


----------



## Electron772 (Jul 8, 2010)

Me gustaria saber que tipo de cable se puede usar como antena,para estos transmisores de fm.Gracias por su ayuda compañeros


----------



## Daklon (Jul 8, 2010)

puedes usar un simple cable normal o un cable como el que uses para hacer la bobina


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 9, 2010)

Electron772 dijo:


> Me gustaria saber que tipo de cable se puede usar como antena,para estos transmisores de fm.Gracias por su ayuda compañeros


HAY QUE LEER MAS 

EN....................

Anda leete partir de este mensaje:

_Transmisor de FM_


----------



## Gabriel22 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hola, me gustaría saber qué antenas usáis para vuestros transmisores y los resusltados que obtenéis. A ver si me podéis recomendar alguna. El problema es que hay tantos tipos que no sé cuál construír. Parece que la Bazooka es la más recomendada para esto. ¿Qué recomendáis?

Un saludo, gracias y suerte!!


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yo simplemente uso una tipo telescópica, hago el calculo de longitud segun la frecuencia a la que valla a emitir y la conecto al colector del transistor, mediante un condensador de 1pF.
La verdad es que entre un simple hilo de cobre de 30 cm y la telescópica, la distancia la he logrado aumentar mas que el doble, con la telescópica he conseguido unos 25m, claro que posiblemente tendrá algunos metros mas en campo abierto.
Saludos.


----------



## Electron772 (Jul 9, 2010)

Gracias, lolo2n3055 tenia esa duda sobre el tipo de cable para usar como antena,pero biendolo bien se puede esperimentar con diferentes tipos de cable.Saludos que tengas buen dia


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 9, 2010)

Por supuesto que si, pero eso es para que tengáis una idea y tengáis algo por lo que empezar.
Gracias, saludos


----------



## Daklon (Jul 10, 2010)

yo volvi a comprar todos los componentes y me compre una placa de esas para hacerlo en condiciones a ver si me sale ahora o que 

me compre hasta un soldador nuevo que el que tenia estaba destrozado, con la punta doblada y negra, lo habia usado para derretir un cd asi que estaba todo lleno de plastico


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 10, 2010)

Muy bien, ya nos contaras


----------



## Gabriel22 (Jul 10, 2010)

> me compre hasta un soldador nuevo que el que tenia estaba destrozado,  con la punta doblada y negra, lo habia usado para derretir un cd asi que  estaba todo lleno de plastico



También pordrías haber cambiado la punta aunque no sé si era recambiable la punta de tu antiguo soldador


----------



## Daklon (Jul 10, 2010)

Gabriel22 dijo:


> También pordrías haber cambiado la punta aunque no sé si era recambiable la punta de tu antiguo soldador



si se le podia cambiar pero tenia plastico por todos lados tanto la punta como la base asi que me compre otro


----------



## ctejeiro (Jul 13, 2010)

hola a todos 
gracias por subir este circuito(el de dos transistores) tengo una pregunta, cuando trabajo este circuito con entrada de mp3, senal de audio, todo funciona perfecto con interferencias pero se alcanza a escuchar pero  cuando conecto la resistencia de polarizacion al circuito no encuentro de ninguna forma un punto donde se escuche lo que digo, se escucha la interferencia y cuando toco el microfono con algo metalico se escucha algo al igual que cuando toco el inductor se escucha el golpe pero si hablo directamente al microfono o le pego con un objeto plastico no se escucha nada. Si alguien me puede decir si ha tenido este problema y como lo ha resuelto seria genial.

muchas gracias
camilo


----------



## Gabriel22 (Jul 14, 2010)

Desconectas el mp3?


----------



## ctejeiro (Jul 14, 2010)

si desconecto el mp3 y agrego de nuevo la resistencia de polarizacion del microfono como dice que se debe hacer en las sugerencias despues de la explicacion del circuito


----------



## faber235 (Jul 16, 2010)

daklon, renunciaste al primero??  tendrias que medir si hay consumo para saber si funciona, eso se hace con el tester en la escala de 250 o 500 mA poniendolo en serie con las pilas, seria asi, positivo pilas a la punta rojadel tester, la punta negra al positivo del circuito  y el negativo del circuito al negativo de la pila, con 9 volts estimo que deberia estar los entre los 50 o 100mA de consumo. si no lo escuchas puede estar fuera de frecuencia, lo cual es muy probable. Yo te diria que desconectes el cable de antena y lo pruebes sin el.


----------



## Daklon (Jul 16, 2010)

hice eso que me dijiste con un tester analogico que tengo(el digital no lo encuentro)

lo puse en 0.5 mA y la aguja se salio de la escala nada mas hacer contacto, luego lo hice en 50 y ahi se movia levemente,y en 500 ya ni se mueve, a ver si encuentro el digital y consigo una medida precisa

es posible que consuma y no funcione? o si consume es obligatorio que este funcionando?

recuerdo que lolo dijo que la longitud de la antena afecta a la frecuencia, es posible que el soporte que le puse hiciera que la frecuencia se saliera de la banda comercial?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 17, 2010)

Daklon dijo:


> es posible que consuma y no funcione? o si consume es obligatorio que este funcionando?
> 
> recuerdo que lolo dijo que la longitud de la antena afecta a la frecuencia, es posible que el soporte que le puse hiciera que la frecuencia se saliera de la banda comercial?



SI ES POSIBLE.
NO, puede que allá un corto, con lo cual consumiría, y ya te digo yo que no te funcionaria.

YO NO DIJE QUE AFECTARA, estuve discutiendo con varios  foreros sobre cual seria la antena mas apropiada, para una determinada frecuencia, pero eso no quiere decir que si tu pones una antena inapropiada para una frecuencia determinada, afecte en la producción de dicha frecuencia en el transmisor.

Mira un consejo te doy, no pongas antena ninguna, acércate una radio (en la cual escuches una frecuencia libre) a la emisora, y empieza a mover el condensador variable.
Saludos.
Ya nos contaras.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 17, 2010)

... un pequeño detalle sobre la antena ... cuando hice uno de estos transmisores por primera vez hace algunos años (uno que había publicado VichoT) le puse una antena... un dipolo simple (dos varillas de 1/4 de onda cada una) y segun separaba estas varillas (ramas) cambiaba la frecuencia del transmisor... así que en un transmisor tan elemental como el que se trata cualquier cosa con que se cargue el oscilador facilmente podrá afectar la frecuencia de trabajo.


----------



## charlestotalgamer (Jul 19, 2010)

hola tengo un problema ensamble todo el circuito(el de dos trnsistores) pero no logro encontrar la señal en la receptora fm, muevo el c5 y  nada.
     ¿la bobina tiene que tener la proteccion (el hule) o no?
la bobina la hice con cable de telefono ese que es duro y firme, de cobre.
     ¿la bobina puede ser de aluminio?


----------



## asterión (Jul 19, 2010)

charlestotalgamer, siempre revisa todo el montaje para descartar cualquier error involuntario. Luego, si aun no escuchas nada, barre tooda la frecuencia comercial buscando el sonido (yo puse el ringtone de mi celular repitiendose una y otra vez al lado del microfono). Si aun no lo encuentras, trata de lograr una certesa que el tx esta transmitiendo, yo cuando acercaba la antena de mi receptor a la antena del tx aunque no estuvieran en la misma frecuencia lograba escuchar interferencia en el rx. Si estas seguro que transmite pero no sabes en que frecuencia entonces como prueba añadele un condensador en paralelo al C5 de 10pF por ejemplo para bajarle la frecuencia en caso que este muy elevada. Luego busca de nuevo en toda la banda, si aun no la encuentras, saca el condensador que añadiste y quita la bobina y suelta otra bobina con una vuelta menos. con eso elevaras la frecuencia en caso que este muy baja. Vuelve a revisar toda la banda...


----------



## charlestotalgamer (Jul 19, 2010)

como se hace la bobina, donde puedo conseguir ese cable. para volver a hacerla.
y el c5 cuando se le da toda la vuelta, ya paso por todas las bandas o no?


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Jul 19, 2010)

charlestotalgamer dijo:


> como se hace la bobina, donde puedo conseguir ese cable. para volver a hacerla.
> y el c5 cuando se le da toda la vuelta, ya paso por todas las bandas o no?



como se hace la bobina: LEETE EL TEMA, aunque sea por encima.
donde puedo conseguir ese cable:En alguna tienda de electricidad o de electronica.
y el c5 cuando se le da toda la vuelta, ya paso por todas las bandas o no?or su puesto que si.
Espero te ayan sido de utilidad las respuestas que te doy.
Saludos.


----------



## charlestotalgamer (Jul 19, 2010)

muchas gracias lolo

una preg mas para poner un mp se debe quitar la r1 no? pero hay que cambiarla por un puente o anularla directamente

una preg mas para poner un mp3 se debe quitar la r1 no? pero hay que cambiarla por un puente o anularla directamente


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 19, 2010)

cuando a C5 se le da toda la vuelta vuelve a empezar...

ri hay que quitarla para poner el mp3


----------



## charlestotalgamer (Jul 19, 2010)

una pregunta cuando colocas las puntas del tester en los terminales del c5 y/o de la bobina ustedes tienen voltaje? porque yo no y la bobina se hace con cobre pelado o cable normal


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 19, 2010)

cuando colocas el tester entre los terminales de la bobina no vas a tener ninguna lectura de tensión (la hay) pero no la vas a obtener.

Yo las bobinas las suelo hacer con alambre del secundario de transformadores de 5A... podes hacerlo con cable pelado, lo que si es necesario es que sea de un solo hilo... el alambre de un cable coaxil te puede servir.. el rg59 tiene buena sección, aunque si lo sacas de la calle muy probablemente sea acerado y ahí es donde se complica la parte mecánica... la bobina haría de resorte y sería algo dificil de sintonizar.


----------



## digisk8 (Jul 19, 2010)

para hacer la bobina usa el cable para puentes, yo lo conozco como cable UTP o cable para red, es el *QU*e se utiliza para armar cables de red, yo le deje el aislante y me funciono excelente. probalo con paciencia, no le des giros tan bruscos al capacitor (condensador) variable ya que a veces solo necesita de un "toquesito" para que sintonice.

saludos


----------



## charlestotalgamer (Jul 19, 2010)

gracias. alguien tiene idea si algun componente se puede dañar si antes se puso alreves. y si se le aplica 12v?
y si se puede arruinar el c5.
el c5 tiene polos + y - o no?

todo el circuito tiene voltaje testee todo y funciona pero no logro encontrar el punto en el dial de la receptora fm

al emisor le agrege un led comun en el c4 eso puede influir en algo al emisor

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''????


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 19, 2010)

el led no le influye en nada más que saber si está encendido. es indiferente como se conecte C5. Existe la posibilidad de haber dañado los transistores o los condensadores electrolíticos, aunque estos componentes suelen ser duros para quemarse. Probá tocar la bobina con el dedo haciendole 'caricias' y andá checkeando el dial hasta que escuches algo como unos golpes en un micrófono. Así vas a saber si está andando.


----------



## digisk8 (Jul 19, 2010)

algunos componentes si se queman si los pones al reves, son muy raros pero si hay. para ver si se queman con 12v busca el datasheet de cada componente. el c5 solo se arruina si arruinas el tornillo que le da vueltas al mismo, no tiene polos, pero tienes *QU*e saber *QU*e no debes conectar los 3 pines, unicamente el del centro y alguno de los lados; el tercero no influye. el led como dice DJ_Glenn no influye.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 20, 2010)

yo tengo una duda sobre donde está el led... en c4? por ahí afecta a al funcionamiento del oscilador... podría entender que ese led puede encenderse con los picos de audio... pero que se yo... dispuesto de esa manera no se me ocurre mucho (asumo que está  paralelo a c4).


----------



## kiwhilario (Ago 4, 2010)

una pregunta para a573r10n:
que frecuencia usaste para probar tus transmisor? Digo, como soy también de Peru para que sea facil como que ubicarla porque no encuentro una que este lo suficientemente limpia creo yo.

sino para revisar mas veces mi circuito a ver si no me he equivocado


----------



## asterión (Ago 4, 2010)

Me imagino que no cuentas con equipamiento, en caso que lo tengas sera facil ubicar el Tx en una frecuencia que escojas con sabiduria.

Pero en el caso mio en el cual no contaba en ese tiempo con un frecuencimetro luche un monton porque como bien dices en Lima esta poblada casi totalmente el espectro de la FM Comercial, lo que hice en esa epoca fue buscar la lista de radios y sus frecuencias y me puse a calcular la mayor distancia entre frecuencias y trate de caer en ella calculando la capacitancia necesaria y la bobina de acuerdo a la famosa formula:

F^2=25330/LxC

Al principio cuando queria saber si transmitia, me bastaba con buscar la frecuencia de transmision donde cayera, osea ponia mi receptor al costadito del tx y me ponia a mover capacitor variable, bobina todo lo que pudiera hasta llegar a escuchar la transmision, incluso movia el dial del radio por todos lados.
Eso es basicamente y mantengamonos en contacto compatriota.
Saludos


----------



## panxozu (Ago 4, 2010)

he montado el circuito y me funciono,fue un dolor de cabeza al principio pero lo he logrado, no tengo tanta experiencia pues apenas estoy iniciando a montar los circuitos en pcb, mi dolor de cabeza fue el trimmer, asi que decidi cambiarlo por un capacitor de 22p y lo que modifico para poder moverme por el dial, es la bobina. El alcance dentro de mi casa no es mucho asi que ese sera lo siguiente en solucionar. Con ésto aprendi que la paciencia  para montar estos bichos es muuuy importante. Por ultimo, para los que han obtenidos distancias de 70-100 m donde tenian localizado el transmisor y como eran sus antenas? Si no es mucha molestia.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 5, 2010)

PANXOZU: La antena que yo use fue una telescópica, de manera que haciendo los cálculos pertinentes, la estiro hasta la longitud necesaria para dicha frecuencia, y la conecto al colector del transistor del oscilador. con eso conseguí que se escuchara fuera de casa, cosa que antes no hacia, serian unos 25m, pero seguro sera mas, no lo probe´

Prueba a hacer lo mismo, no te cuesta nada, haber que tal.
Saludos.
Ya nos contaras.


----------



## Suzzana (Ago 9, 2010)

Hola!

Conocen algun receptor FM para este tipo de Transmisores? Me han comentado que el TDA7000 y el TDA7088T son recomendables, pero en mi pais no los consigo. Podrian recomendarme alguno por alli? Gracias de antemano....


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 9, 2010)

Hola Suzzana,

si queres algo para este tipo de transmisores... podes seguir la misma línea de simplicidad... https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/construccion-receptor-fm-miniatura-regenerativo-16195/

Saludos,


----------



## Suzzana (Ago 10, 2010)

Buenas! Necesito su ayuda. El caso es que quiero realizar el Montaje de la figura que está abajo, pero U1 es un Aurel TX FM. Más ese componente no lo consigo. No hay manera de hacer un circuito que cumpla la misma función o tiene algun reemplazo? Espero pronto alguna respuesta. Gracias de antemano



http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Transmisor-receptor-para-microfono-inalambrico-profesional.html


----------



## asterión (Ago 10, 2010)

A mi me parece que reemplazar un circuito integrado es casi imposible... En tu caso buscaria otro esquema, que hay varios, y si insistiera en hacerlo lo compraria por internet. Saludos


----------



## Suzzana (Ago 10, 2010)

Muchas gracias por responder. Si sé que es dificil, solo que ese esquema me convenia mucho porque deseo hacer un dispositivo inalambrico que envie señales a una central para activar ciertos dispositivos en mi hogar, crees que un transmisor cualquiera FM y un receptor pueda funcionar?


----------



## asterión (Ago 10, 2010)

Yo que tu usaria un fono inalambrico y su base adaptada para que cada tecla cumpla una funcion. He visto como adaptarlo en neoteo.com. Saludos


----------



## Suzzana (Ago 10, 2010)

Pues acabo de probar este transmisor miniatura publicado, y sintonicé varias frecuencias en la que no tenia ningun ruido ni emisora más solo escucho los pequeños toques que doy al microfono pero cuando hablo no puedo escuchar mi voz a que se debe? Como tambien sintonicé algunas en la que al acercarme al microfono agarraba enseguida una emisora


----------



## digisk8 (Ago 10, 2010)

puede ser porque el micro no es de alta sensibilidad, o que la gananacia de tu amplificador no sea la suficiente. le colocaste el electret..?? cuando te acercas sucede que tienes estática, y esta estática modifica las impedancias de tu circuito. por lo tanto trata de no tocar con los dedos los componentes, hazlo con una pinza aislada o un desarmador que no sea de metal o conductor.

suerte.

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 11, 2010)

puede que estes retransmitiendo una emisora que está en silencio (el circuito recibe y transmite).

cuando lo armé, le puse un potenciometro a la salida del pre de audio porque aunque estaba como a 3 metros de la radio se acoplaba, sin importar lo bajo que esté el receptor... así que con este pote ya pude superar eso... luego el detalle es que igual tenía que hablar como a un metro del micrófono para que salga bien porque sino salía distorsionado. De cualquier manera, la calidad de audio es excelente... o sea, no como un micrófono profesional, pero por lejos mejor que el audio que podemos grabar con un mp3 o mp4, con una interesante relación señal:ruido.


----------



## joecarl (Ago 11, 2010)

Estoy muy interesado en que alguien me resuelva estas dudas:

Para que sirven los condensadores conectados al colector y al emisor de Q2?

Cuál es la explicación científica de la transmisión? es decir, que hace exactamente la parte derecha de este circuito?

EDIT: meter el circuito en una caja metalica puede ayudar para aislarlo del ruido electromagnetico?

Gracias.


----------



## panxozu (Ago 11, 2010)

gracias lolo2n3055 por la recomendacion de la antena telescopica, si aumentó el alcance, como siempre esta el interes de llegar lo mas lejos posible. Ahora voy por el Receptor FM miniatura (Regenerativo) que publicó anthony123, es muy interesante esto del RF


----------



## asterión (Ago 12, 2010)

Es un vicio compadre, luego andaras con los heterodinos... Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 12, 2010)

es cierto jeje y cuando se te quede corto el transmisor o el receptor así como está vas a enredarte entre cables y antenas y te vas a trepar muy alto... al parecer en radio nunca nada es suficiente jeje


----------



## tutu (Ago 12, 2010)

buenas,,,, ...... que uso para el receptor... y la antena donde va.... al final de la bobina o en el medio....




gracias saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 12, 2010)

donde más te guste...


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 13, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> donde más te guste...



Jajajajajajajajajajajaja........................... Que malaje´´eres.......
A eso le llamo yo: dar una buena respuesta.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 13, 2010)

en serio... yo creo que es más una cuestión de gustos... es cierto que en una toma en alguna de las espiras se logra captar un poco más de energía, pero yo prefiro algo mecanicamente más limpio y hacer la toma directamente desde el extremo por y poner un condensador (colector del transistor en este caso)...


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 13, 2010)

Eso si que es una respuesta.
Lo de antes era broma hombre´´´´
Saludos.


----------



## borislozano07 (Ago 16, 2010)

hola amigos me podrian regalar la configuracion del capacitor variable porfa.


----------



## asterión (Ago 16, 2010)

Como que "configuración"??? explicate mejor porfavor...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 16, 2010)

imagino que se refiere al que viene en las radios am/fm... esos de 6 patas.


----------



## borislozano07 (Ago 18, 2010)

correcto eso mismo.


----------



## asterión (Ago 18, 2010)

Echa una mirada en este link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/conseguir-maxima-capacitancia-condensador-variable-41367/ Dice algo de la configuración que necesitas.


----------



## borislozano07 (Ago 18, 2010)

gracias hermano.


----------



## joecarl (Ago 19, 2010)

Bueno, nadie hizo caso a mis preguntas pero no importa, aver... ahora quiero preguntaros otra cosa:

Quiero alimentar este circuito con un transformador... se me a ocurrido que para evitar ruido de rizado habria que cambiar el condensador que actua como filtro por uno electrolítico de más capacidad, estoy en lo cierto? gracias.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 19, 2010)

No leí tus preguntas, si me las repites, tal vez pueda contestarlas, ahora para lo de la alimentación  con transformador, efectivamente deberás aumentar el valor del electrolítico, (4700uF)  ademas te sugiero usar un regulador de voltaje tal como un 7812 (no se si el circuito trabaja a 12 voltios) eso reduce mucho el rizado, ahora si usas un regulador de este tipo, deberás conectarle a su entrada una tensión mayor de 15 voltios, pues si esta es menor, volverá a aparecer el ruido.


----------



## xxkbronxx (Ago 19, 2010)

Buenas noches a todos, me llamo Jorge y actualmente curso el 4 año de ing. electronica y telecom.

Un profesor de  una materia nos a mandado a realizar un proyecto de cualquier area de electronica o comunicaciones, y bueno me decante por el transmisor FM.

Lo que pasa es lo siguiente.... el circuito de la pagina 1 es muy bueno.... pero cuando se lo enseñe al profesor lo vio simple ( lo que ellos ven simple.... al principio nosotros lo vemos complicado XD) en fin.... la pregunta era la siguiente.... que podria hacer si quiero implementar el circuito numero 1 de la pagina para que radee a mas distarncia ( en mi percepcion aumentarle la potencia obiamente) o hacerla alguna mejora posible.... pero como nunca he armado este tipo de circuitos pues no estoy muy familiarizado con esto.... haber si alguien podria instruirme o decirme como podria hacerlo.

Incluso pense en aumentarle el rango de frecuencias, pero relativamente la radio solo es practicamente de 88 MHZ hasta 130 MHZ aproximadamente.... 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 20, 2010)

Pues te aconsejo que te leas aunque sea por encima todo el tema, ya que allá por la mitad aproximadamente, estuvimos debatiendo como aumentar su potencia con un sencillo circuito de amplificación de antena.

Respecto a lo de aumentarle la frecuencia de salida, se podría hacer, pero ya no seria una transmisor de FM, si no un`` transmisor´´ de banda aérea, ya que creo es lo siguiente después de las frecuencias de un receptor FM.

*Bueno no seas tan flojo, que estas estudiando para ing. electronica y telecom., bastante tienes con hacer trampa y buscarte un esquemita por Internet, como para ya ni si quiera querer leer, lo dicho lee te por encima el tema*, todo lo que pides se trato en su tiempo.
Saludos y ya nos contaras que nota te pusieron.
Jajajaa, consultando en este foro seguro que te ponen un 10´´´


----------



## xxkbronxx (Ago 20, 2010)

Una duda.... el micronofo elecnet se podria cambiar para una entrada de audio para ipod, mp3 player ect?


----------



## asterión (Ago 20, 2010)

Claro, eso tambien lo dice el hilo, tienes que leer.


----------



## joecarl (Ago 20, 2010)

Más que quitar el microfono y la resistencia  para poner audio del pc... ¿No sería más aceptable quitar todo el amplificador de la 1ª etapa y dejar como entrada el condesador de la 2ª etapa?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 20, 2010)

es que ese primer amplificador hace las veces de separador... para que te vuelva menos loco el oscilador... sino te cambiaría la sintonía cada vez que muevas el cable de audio por ejemplo...


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 20, 2010)

No necesariamente se vuelve loco, de hecho lo que llaman "amplificador separador" se emplea para adaptar el audio a un nivel tal que la modulación sea la adecuada, ademas la señal de audio se ingresa a traves de un capacitor electrolítico que por sus  características constructivas evita que al mover el cable de audio el circuito se corra de frecuencia, de otro modo no seria necesario el "amplificador separador".


----------



## kiwhilario (Ago 20, 2010)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Respecto a lo de aumentarle la frecuencia de salida, se podría hacer, pero *Ya no seria una transmisor de FM*, si no un`` transmisor´´ de banda aérea, ya que creo es lo siguiente después de las frecuencias de un receptor FM.



bueno, yo ando aprendiendo... pero segun el concepto que tengo, FM significa Frecuencia modulada
entonces... hmm ¿por qué dejaría de ser un transmisor de FM??? simplemente se aumenta el rango de frecuencias a elegir.

ah y supongo que un transmisor de banda aérea también es un transmisor FM cuyo rango de frecuencias es mayor al espectro comercial. ( de 88 a 108 MHz me parece ) 

facil fue sólo un lapsus brutus  pero creo vale la pena la pequeña aclaración.

saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 21, 2010)

OK, entiendo tu duda, si no te niego que deje de ser un transmisor de FM, pero ya estaríamos entrando en la banda aérea.
Yo me refería mas que nada que para poder escuchar lo que transmitas (si haces esa modificación), necesitarías un receptor de banda aérea y no una simple radio FM, de hay viene lo de que ya no seria un transmisor de FM, ya que este tema trata de construir un emisor de FM, pero para ser escuchado en una simple radio FM.
Saludos.
Sigue preguntando tus dudas.


----------



## asterión (Ago 23, 2010)

Para aclarar los conceptos, si se le cambia la frecuencia al transmisor seguira transmitiendo la información modulando la frecuencia, asi que seguira siendo en FM, si quieres puedes transmitir en cualquier banda de radio aficionados por ejemplo, en FM, algunos transceptores comerciales te dan esa posibilidad, el problema es que posiblemente nadie te escuche porque para HF lo mas usado es AM o SSB, el uso de FM se ve mas en bandas de VHF o UHF. En conclusión asi se le baje o aumente la frecuencia de salida siempre seguira siendo un transmisor de FM solo que no transmitira en la banda de FM "comercial". Saludos


----------



## borislozano07 (Ago 23, 2010)

tengan cuidado que para un micrófono eléctrico tiene alimentación externa para que funcione que ronda por los 3 ó 5 V y podes dañar el ipod.


----------



## Basalto (Ago 23, 2010)

Una pregunta. Como hiciste la capa de arriba para serigrafiar el nombre de los componentes. Es que por el foro no encuentro nada. Un saludo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 23, 2010)

buscá bien que hay un tema que lo trata...


----------



## zZMaxfedxZz (Ago 23, 2010)

Hola amigos disculpen que me salga un poco del tema escribiendo de otro transmisor casi igual a éste que publicaron en esta misma página que es el ESCORPION es que no me transmite nada tal vez sea por que le cambié el PCB por uno que yo hice Haver si le hechan una mirada que pude haver fallado y por favor si me dicen .....  

Gracias


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Ago 24, 2010)

asterión dijo:


> Para aclarar los conceptos, si se le cambia la frecuencia al transmisor seguira transmitiendo la información modulando la frecuencia, asi que seguira siendo en FM, si quieres puedes transmitir en cualquier banda de radio aficionados por ejemplo, en FM, algunos transceptores comerciales te dan esa posibilidad, el problema es que posiblemente nadie te escuche porque para HF lo mas usado es AM o SSB, el uso de FM se ve mas en bandas de VHF o UHF. En conclusión asi se le baje o aumente la frecuencia de salida siempre seguira siendo un transmisor de FM solo que no transmitira en la banda de FM "comercial". Saludos



Exactamente,a lo que me refería, pero mucho mejor explicado.


----------



## Basalto (Ago 24, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> buscá bien que hay un tema que lo trata...


 Lo siento por ser pesado. Pero me puedes decir que palabras clave tengo que buscar? Un saludo


----------



## panxozu (Ago 24, 2010)

zZMaxfedxZz puede que el problema sea la bobina, en el pcb que esta en el foro la bobina ya esta incluida en el mismo pcb, no se que bobina le estés poniendo al pcb que creaste, lo ideal seria que armes el pcb original que se encuentra aquí en el foro. Seria bueno que indicaras que bobina estas usando.


----------



## luisval22 (Ago 27, 2010)

una pregunta que pasaria si cambio los c 6 y 7 por 2 de 5pf y porque?


----------



## joecarl (Ago 27, 2010)

No cambiará casi nada ya que la asociacion en paralelo de los dos condensadores de 2'7pF es equivalente a 5,4pF lo que está muy próximo a 5pF ya que el error que se produce es < 10% que es un error aceptable en electrónica.


----------



## fabioguarin (Ago 27, 2010)

hola

tengo una solicitud. lo que pasa es que quisiera saver si me podrias  pasar el archivo de pcb winzard con el *QU*e elaboraste las pistas y pasarme el valor exacto de cada componente es que yo hise el proyecto y no me funsiono

saludos


----------



## zZMaxfedxZz (Ago 28, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta amigo @panxozu 

pero la bobina que estoy usando es una de alambre esmaltado con nucleo de aire de 1uH pero aun asi no creo que eso sea el problema pero gracias por la recomendación.


----------



## goguma (Sep 21, 2010)

mmm la verdad la bobina tiene mucho q*UE* ver @zzmaxfedxzz el diametro del mismo es muy importante... seria bueno q*UE* sea 24AWG te recomiendo q*UE* mires esta tabla, y compares con la tuya...

Amigo @fabioguarin el proyecto funciona perfectamente con los componentes q*UE* se mensionan al principio del tema, yo lo e armado, y funciona bastante bien... saludos


----------



## Torrico (Sep 21, 2010)

Disculpa esta puede ser una pregunta muy tonta pero en que punto conecto el positivo de la bateria, y bueno el negativo obviamente es donde va la tierra. Disculpa de nuevo.


----------



## goguma (Sep 21, 2010)

Bueno el positivo de tu bateria va en la parte superior del circuito...


----------



## elkinr09 (Sep 26, 2010)

Buenas amigos:

Yo soy nuevo en este foro y tengo una duda acerca de este transmisor, ¿ Este Transmisor solo sirve para Audio, o tambien para diferentes tipos de señales analogas? si sirve para otras señales, la señal que entra del microfono maneja que valores de tension? otra pregunta, puedo conectar una termocupla tipo K la cual maneja tensiones del orden de los milivoltios? 
Gracias y espero una pronta espuesta


----------



## xxkbronxx (Sep 26, 2010)

Una pregunta, es que ya me puse manos a la obra, pero como los transistores tienen betas diferentes ( ya fue expuesto anteriormente), pero tengo una duda, la corriente que maneja el primer transistor en el emisor de cuanto deberia ser aproximadamente? y de igual forma la que maneja el segundo transmisor de cuanto deberia ser?

La otra alternativa que tengo es que, en vez de comprar las resistencias, compre potenciometros, pero estos son un poco mas caros.


----------



## faian garzon (Sep 29, 2010)

sarjasalc dijo:


> Hablando de otras cosas ya ensamble el circuito en protoboard y me funciono.
> 
> como hago para que la señal recivida por el receptor sea de mejor calidad puesto que se escucha un poco de interferencia algo asi como lluvia ? si alguien sabe y me puede colaborar le agradeceria mucho



hola amigo

que transistores usaste y los capasitores de 2.7 que nomenclatura traen pues no los he conseguido ya lo tengo montado en un protoboard

la bobina la cambie por una de esas que que traen los recectores de radio dede ya gracias 
 hay abjunte unas imagenes


----------



## Electron772 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mira sera mejor que lo montes en un circuito impreso y ya soldados los componentes tiene que disminuir el ruido y si no es asi mira que todos los componentes esten correctos ,sobre todo el trimmer (condensador variable)debe ser del valor o cercano al que lleba el circuito.
Suerte  con tu proyecto.


Saludos


----------



## faian garzon (Sep 29, 2010)

Electron772 dijo:


> Mira sera mejor que lo montes en un circuito impreso y ya soldados los componentes tiene que disminuir el ruido y si no es asi mira que todos los componentes esten correctos ,sobre todo el trimmer (condensador variable)debe ser del valor o cercano al que lleba el circuito.
> Suerte  con tu proyecto.
> 
> 
> Saludos



amigo muchas gracias por tu respuesta 

es que los capacitores seramicos de 2.7  nose que nomenclatura traen y no los he conseguido me podrias desir que que numeros bienen inpresos en el  desde ya gracias


----------



## asterión (Sep 29, 2010)

Dicen 2.7 y una rayita debajo que indica que son pico faradios


----------



## faian garzon (Sep 29, 2010)

asterión dijo:


> Dicen 2.7 y una rayita debajo que indica que son pico faradios





ok gracias me voy  a buscarlos


----------



## asterión (Sep 29, 2010)

faian garzon dijo:


> hola amigo
> 
> que transistores usaste y los capasitores de 2.7 que nomenclatura traen pues no los he conseguido ya lo tengo montado en un protoboard
> 
> ...



 Como sabes que la bobina que has sacado de una radio se va a ajustar al rango de frecuencia de transmision de la banda comercial de FM? Conoces la formula para calcular la frecuencia del TX?


----------



## faian garzon (Sep 29, 2010)

asterión dijo:


> Como sabes que la bobina que has sacado de una radio se va a ajustar al rango de frecuencia de transmision de la banda comercial de FM? Conoces la formula para calcular la frecuencia del TX?



ya ise varias pruebas y octe por canciar la bobina por la de alambre esmaltado ya que no me ha funcionado  mas bien cuando ya pueda transmitir juego con la bobina aver si me mesirve 

a me gustaria conoser la formula aver si puedo hacer algo con ella  pues nada se pierde intentandolo

saludos y gracias por tu sujerencia


----------



## asterión (Sep 29, 2010)

Primero debes identificar el circuito tanque del transmisor, luego de ello reemplazas los valores en esta sencilla formula:  F^2 = 25330/L*C  F: frecuencia en Mhz L: inductancia en uH C: capacitancia en pF


----------



## panxozu (Sep 29, 2010)

asterión dijo:


> Dicen 2.7 y una rayita debajo que indica que son pico faradios



Si no consigues ese valor, juega con arreglos en serie o paralelo, cuando hice el tx me fastidie a buscar esos valores, no los encontré, los cambie por uno de 5.6 pF, solo por eso perdi un buen tiempo.

Sobre la bobina junta o separa las espiras, lentamente, a mi así me funciono.


----------



## Electron772 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hola que tal,mira los capacitores ceramicos de 2.7 como edentificacion traen esta numeracion 272 o en algunas ocaciones traen el valor que representan.

EIA code 272=2.7 Nf   y estas son las corverciones 2700 Pf  y en micro-faradios es 0.0027

En algunas ocaciones en las tiendas de electronica cuando le pides un condensador,
por decir 2.7 Nf no les gusta batallar y no buscan la convercion de estos.
Espero te sirba.

Saludos


----------



## panxozu (Sep 29, 2010)

Electron772 dijo:


> En algunas ocaciones en las tiendas de electronica cuando le pides un condensador,
> por decir 2.7 Nf no les gusta batallar y no buscan la convercion de estos.



Exacto, varias veces he pedido capacitores de x nF y me dicen que solo tienen en pF, ¿Que les cuesta hacer una conversion?:enfadado:, tienes que estarlos molestando para que busquen.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 29, 2010)

recuerden que son pF y no nF... 2,7 + 2,7 = 5,4... yo normalmente uso de 3, 7 o 10, se´gun consiga. Ciertamente este valor afecta a la frecuencia del circuito pero no es tan crítico.


----------



## faian garzon (Sep 29, 2010)

amigos gracias por su apoyo lo pondre en practica y les contare como me fue



asterión dijo:


> Primero debes identificar el circuito tanque del transmisor, luego de ello reemplazas los valores en esta sencilla formula:  F^2 = 25330/L*C  F: frecuencia en Mhz L: inductancia en uH C: capacitancia en pF



no soy experto pero quiero aprender como identifico mi circuito tanque:


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 30, 2010)

Buscá un programita llamado "mini Ring Core Calculator" tiene una utilidad que te permite ingresar las medidas de tu bobina y te da la inductancia. Luego con otra utilidad del mismo programa ingresas ese valor de inductancia y el valor del condensador y te dice la frecuencia, aunque podes poner la frecuencia y el valor del condensador y te dice la inductancia... también podes poner la frecuencia y la inductancia y te dice la capacitancia...

A juzgar por el tacho de FI que estas usando, asumo que tu frecuencia es muy baja. Para la banda de FM es necesario emplear valores bajos de inductancia, del orden de los nH... quizas entre 80 y 150 nH... este valor facilmente lo conseguis enrollando un alambre sobre una forma de unos 5mm con entre 3 y 5 vueltas. Nada de otro mundo. Revisá las 26 páginas y veras buenos ejemplos, incluso cosas muy "desprolijas" que salieron andando... tal vez te inspire. Si respetaste la disposición eléctrica de todos los componentes me arriesgo a decir que tu tx está funcionando, sólo que en una frecuencia que no podes encontrar. Un frecuencímetro es invaluable en estas situaciones.


----------



## arcman (Sep 30, 2010)

Adjunto pongo un circuito que encontré sobre un TX que quiero ensamblar, ademas del micrófono, tiene conexión a guitarra y a señal de audio. Espero que comenten sobre el, quiero saber que se puede mejorar o que puede tener problemas. Espero que lo puedan ver bien !  no es difícil de comprender, pero igual con circuitos rf no eh tenido mucho contacto, de modo que no se bien como arreglármelas con los inconvenientes.!

Pd: El circuito es de un articulo, el autor Jorge Eduardo Hernandez M.
Pd2: Leí bastante del post, buen post los felicito :3
PD3:Gracias Cacho
http://img695.imageshack.us/i/txfm1.jpg/ Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 30, 2010)

Hola, se ve muy bueno! 

aca hay otro similar, del que solo llevé a la práctica la primer etapa:

http://pira.cz/entx1.htm

El audio es impresionante, no barre mucho a los lados (habría que verlo con un analizador de espectro pero está muy bien)... el único problema es que no es muy estable que digamos, al menos sin pll.


----------



## carlitoz92 (Sep 30, 2010)

una pregunta en ves del microfono se lo puede cambiar por un mini jack y asi poder pasar musica?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 30, 2010)

sí, solo que le vas a tener que agregar también un potenciómetro para que no distorsione.


----------



## carlitoz92 (Sep 30, 2010)

ahhhh gracias buen dato


----------



## arcman (Oct 1, 2010)

El varicap es de 10pF a 4V ... bastante difícil de encontrar...por ahí leí que se podía usar un diodo común.

Adicional, el Para el TRT BF494, supongo que podré reemplazarlos por 2n2222?=s Agradecería las soluciones o comentarios!



carlitoz92 dijo:


> una pregunta en ves del microfono se lo puede cambiar por un mini jack y asi poder pasar musica?



si estas hablado del circuito que monté entonces mira que hay un P1 este es el que hay que variar dependiendo de la señal de entrada, si es una guitarra, la señal que proporciona está por los lados de 80mV lo que saturaría mucho el amplificador y se recortaría la mayor parte de la señal para esto es necesario aumentar el potenciometro casi al máximo... Se recomienda poner a la mitad el potenciometro cuando esté la entrada del micro suicheada. Es decir, ya tiene entrada de sonido...Creo que acabé de caer en cuenta que hablabas del miniTx pero igual te serviría...


----------



## smd10 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hola a todos!
Yo he montado algún que otro circuito de radio y ninguno me ha funcionado. Voy a volver a intentarlo un dia de estos con algún esquema que habéis dejado por aqui.
Pero me invade una duda: en vez de una bobina hecha manualmente con hilo o sacado de una radio vieja, ¿por que no se puede usar una bobina "comercial" de las que venden en las tiendas, ya encapsulada? ¿que es, porque no hay bobinas con ese valor de inductancia?
Espero que me despejen esta duda que a lo mejor es un poco tonta.


----------



## asterión (Oct 1, 2010)

Hola amigo, los valores necesarios de inductancia para la resonancia en circuitos tanque para la FM comercial normalmente son bastante bajos, ósea nano henrios en lugar de la mayoría de esas bobinas comerciales que tienen 1uh para arriba. Pero en caso consiguieras, la bobina comercial tiene bajo Q o factor de calidad, además de todo las bobinas con alambre son facilísimas de conseguir...


----------



## panxozu (Oct 1, 2010)

Cuando hice el circuito que esta al inicio del post, con la frecuencia a la que estaba transmitiendo y con el valor del capacitor del circuito tanque, calcule que la inductancia,  estaba ceca de 100 nH, con unos cuantos nH de mas o menos. Pero ni se acercaba a 1 uH.


----------



## Dmindfree (Oct 12, 2010)

Este circuito funciona de maravilla, muchas gracias, si alguien tiene un amplificador para este y un filtro pasabajos se lo agradeceria mucho!


----------



## Dano (Oct 12, 2010)

Dmindfree dijo:


> Este circuito funciona de maravilla, muchas gracias, si alguien tiene un amplificador para este y un filtro pasabajos se lo agradeceria mucho!




Usa el buscador del foro que tienes todo lo que necesitas.


----------



## luisval22 (Oct 19, 2010)

ok amigos ya he conseguido todos los dispositivos lo unico que me faltan son los 2 capasitores de 2.5pf
no los he podido conseguir y en la tienda vienen dentro de 2 semanas quieros saber si los puedo cambiar por unos de 5pf pues lo mas cerca que tengo a mano


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 19, 2010)

en remplazo de los dos capacitores usa solo uno de 5pf... (dos de 2,5 en paralelo dan 5pf...)


----------



## smd10 (Oct 20, 2010)

entonces cual es la razon de que se pongan los dos capacitores en vez de sólo uno de 5pF ????

Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 20, 2010)

En una de esas el autor del circuito resolvió que es más fácil adquirir condensadores de un valor que de otro y por eso los puso en paralelo para llegar al valor deseado. También puede ser por prueba y error ya que afecta a la frecuencia de operación.


----------



## dicksonjo (Oct 21, 2010)

hola men...con respecto al tema del simple transmisor fm.....ademas de los transistores 2n222 se puede cambiar por otro transistor de mas potencia..?


¿y cuales serian?

sera que serve el Bf199? y cuento en voltage se necesitaria...

y es necesario de colocar tanto en la entrada de audio el Bf199 y en la etapa de oscilacion tambien?


¿yo puedo hacer que este simple modelo de emisora trabaje profesionalmente pero cambiando los transistores y las resistencias y condensadores...y colocandole un amplificador de frecuencia de 80...o 60 o 30 watts...



serias tan amable men de responder a las anteriores dudas...
 ya que estoy empapandome mas es decir profundizandome mas en la Rf....


Gracias.


----------



## faian garzon (Oct 21, 2010)

hola compañeros de foro les cuento que arme el transmisor y funciona de pelos muy bueno les quedo deviendo las fotos en estos dias las subo


----------



## asterión (Oct 22, 2010)

dicksonjo, te contesto las dudas con mi humilde conocimiento, si alguien me corrige se lo agradecería. Bueno, los transistores claro que pueden cambiarse por otros que tengan similares características, el primer transistor como bien dices es para amplificar el audio del electret, así que en esa parte podría ser un trt de propósito general, en cuanto al otro es este el que produce la oscilación, así que si necesitas más potencia tendrías que aumentar una etapa más la cual amplifique. Pero, cuando buscas amplificar la señal de un VFO como este debes poner primero una etapa separadora o buffer con alta impedancia de entrada para no cargar el VFO y por el otro lado vendría recién la etapa amplificadora, de la cual tampoco puedes esperar grandes potencias, seguramente para llegar a un alto vatiaje tendrías que aumentar al menos 4 etapas amplificadores una tras otra, pero esto no es raro, así es como se hace. En cuanto a la última pregunta, no te recomendaría usar este excitador de FM para fines comerciales, debido a que es un circuito bastante simple del que no deberías esperar grandes prestaciones, en el foro hay un oscilador con buena estabilidad listo para ponerle un PLL (para darle estabilidad profesional a la frecuencia de salida). Saludos


----------



## charlestotalgamer (Oct 28, 2010)

hola queria saber si alguien me puede pasar una imagen o dibujo del circuito impreso del lado del cobre
gracias
   charles


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Oct 28, 2010)

A eso se le llama PCB.
Para la proxima vez.
Saludos.


----------



## magoblack (Oct 30, 2010)

hola a todos, es la primera ves que hago un circuito y ensamblarlo no me resulto dificil , el unico problema fue conseguir el resistor de 220ohms el cual no trabajan las casas de respuestos, el mas sercano fue el de 330 ohms, enciende ya que realice el que tiene incorporado un led, una ves armado y revisado lo conecte y deje que se cargue , busque la banda sin transmicion y me puse a buscar la sintonia, y nada , estube asi como media hs, mas de una vuelta al trimmer no le daba , pues lei que con eso era suficiente para pasar por toda la banda, cuando me canse lo puse en un cuarto y empese con la sintonia automatica de la radio , nada , asi que me ha caido una desilucion tremenda, les pediria que me aconsejen que puedo hacer para hacerlo funcionar pues le tengo ganas a este transmisor de fm. he usado un calibre de plastico con punta de metal, lo unico que no esta en una caja de metal pues primero esperaba que funcione para asegurarlo, desde ya muchas gracias por su paciencia.


----------



## charlestotalgamer (Nov 1, 2010)

a mi me pasa lo mismo que podemos hacer lo ensamble todo le puse un led. consegui la resitencia de 220 pero no funca busco en toda la banda y nada . muevo la bobina y nada.
gracias


----------



## scasasmora (Nov 1, 2010)

Hola
Queria saber si el microfono electrec lo puedo reemplazar por la salida de una guitarra. En concreto quiero construir un transmisor para librarme de los cables de la guitarra, podre hacerlo con este circuito?


----------



## asterión (Nov 2, 2010)

magoblack dijo:


> hola a todos, es la primera ves que hago un circuito y ensamblarlo no me resulto dificil , el unico problema fue conseguir el resistor de 220ohms el cual no trabajan las casas de respuestos, el mas sercano fue el de 330 ohms, enciende ya que realice el que tiene incorporado un led, una ves armado y revisado lo conecte y deje que se cargue , busque la banda sin transmicion y me puse a buscar la sintonia, y nada , estube asi como media hs, mas de una vuelta al trimmer no le daba , pues lei que con eso era suficiente para pasar por toda la banda, cuando me canse lo puse en un cuarto y empese con la sintonia automatica de la radio , nada , asi que me ha caido una desilucion tremenda, les pediria que me aconsejen que puedo hacer para hacerlo funcionar pues le tengo ganas a este transmisor de fm. he usado un calibre de plastico con punta de metal, lo unico que no esta en una caja de metal pues primero esperaba que funcione para asegurarlo, desde ya muchas gracias por su paciencia.



 Hola amigo, te pediría que para empezar respetes lo más posible los valores del circuito. si no tienes una resistencia de 220ohm puedes usar dos en paralelo de 440 (no sé si existe ese valor) o 3 en paralelo de 660, ósea es cuestión de usar las formulas para lograrlo, por ultimo puedes usar un trimpot de 500ohmios el cual con el multimetro lo calibras en 220ohmios.  Primero haz eso, lo más probable es que este transmitiendo pero en una banda que no puedas escuchar, a veces a pesar de que tenemos cuidado con el condensador variable y la bobina, transmite por arriba o por abajo de la banda comercial.  Yo te aconsejaría armarte algo como esto: asterion.almadark.com/2010/09/30/detector-de-rf/  Con eso detectas si está trasmitiendo el Tx y ya puedes descartar otros problemas, claro eso si no tienes un frecuencímetro.  Y scasasmora, te recomendaría que uses un transmisor con cristal para una buena estabilidad, en neoteo tienen un transmisor con cristal simple que lo usan como auriculares inalámbricos.   Saludos


----------



## scasasmora (Nov 2, 2010)

Gracias asterión lo estuve viendo y me parecio bastante propicio, muchas gracias por la respuesta


----------



## marcelo070 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo en esto y les hago esta pregunta que pasa si invertí la posición de la señal por la de tensión.. se quema algo o perjudica los integrados..? mil gracias por su pronta respuesta!!!7

Transmisor de FM


----------



## asterión (Nov 8, 2010)

Metiste el voltaje por donde entra el sonido? no entendi bien...


----------



## marcelo070 (Nov 8, 2010)

asterión dijo:


> Metiste el voltaje por donde entra el sonido? no entendi bien...



exacto.. eso es lo q*UE* hice es fatal ?


----------



## marcelo070 (Nov 9, 2010)

Y es fatal el error que cometi?.. 
Aqui lo tengo como debe ser eso creo ya me fije en el diagrama..


----------



## asterión (Nov 10, 2010)

Yo creo que no es fatal, de todas maneras pruébalo, al menos lo conectaste con la polaridad correcta? jeje, luego de micrófono hay un capacitor que impediría que pasara la corriente continua por uno de los lados...


----------



## dicksonjo (Nov 10, 2010)

hey men que....ok...
tengo un pequeño problem...

con respecto al transmisor fm .....
lo que pasa es que yo utilizo una fuente de 9v regulada...
en el transmisor pero ...dicha fuente me esta causando ruido......en lo que transmito...
con....con una bateria funciona ala perfeccion...
pero con la fuente produce ruido....entonces ...para ver que me dices que hago o que circuito
hago o que fuente hago sin ruido....si tienes un circuito de una fuente sin ruido por hay...pasala....te lo agradeceria...

gracias...


----------



## betoarbelaez (Nov 11, 2010)

Hola 

alguno de ustedes me podria ayudar en esto...miren tengo los siguientes materiales

Lista de Materiales
2 Transistores 2N2222
1 Micrófono Electret
2 Condensadores Electrolíticos 10uF/25v
1 Condensador Electrolítico de 2.2uF/25v
2 Condensadores Cerámicos de .1uF/50v
2 Condensadores Cerámicos de 2.7pF/50v (También pueden usar de 2.5pF)
1 Condensador ajustable de 5-60pF (trimmer)- NO LO CONSIGO POR CUAL LO  PUEDO CAMBIAR
2 Resistencias 1k
1 Resistencia 15K
1 Resistencia 6.8k
2 Resistencias 10K
2 Resistencias 4.7K
1 Resistencia 2.2K
1 Resistencia 220 Ohm
50 cm. Alambre para puentes de 0.51mm de diámetro (24 AWG)
1 Conector + Soporte para Batería
1 PROTOBOARD
1 Batería 9V

lo que pasa es que los monte en la protoboar y me falta el condesador ajustable que dicen aqui....pero no lo he conseguido en ninguna parte....por cual lo puedo cambiar....porfa ayudenme es urgente....ahh y que pasa si lo armo en la protoboard?

Gracias,


----------



## asterión (Nov 11, 2010)

dicksonjo: Sobre la fuente que dices puedes revisar esta entrada del foro donde hablan de la forma de eliminar lo más posible los ruidos en las fuentes: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/eliminacion-ruidos-fuentes-amplificadores-16267/ Y betoarbelaez, con respecto al capacitor variable, creo que tienes que buscar un poco más, no es necesario que sea del valor exacto, el valor solo te dará mas rango de transmisión, pero incluso si tu calcularas bien la frecuencia de transmisión bastaría con un capacitor fijo del valor que tu hayas calculado para la frecuencia que quieras. Revisa la fórmula para calculo de circuitos resonantes. Y recuerda que si un componente no se encuentra en el comercio, aun tienes el cacharreo. Por ejemplo el capacitor variable en tandem de cualquier radio te puede servir. Saludos


----------



## marcelo070 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Asterión:* Tengo un problema y quiza puedas ayudarme, arme todo como esta en las instrucciones (*exepto el '2n2222', lo cambié por el 'Bc548', los capacitores de 0.1uf los puse de cerámica  y de 100nf pero en él dice '104' no se si eso afecta?*)como puedes ver:




Ahora el problema es que cuando quiero sintonizar en una frecuencia libre, (*o lo que entiendo por libre es cuando se escucha solo el ruido como de lluvia, es correcto?*)
No logro escuchar el silbido o un golpe.. ni un grillo nada..  
*Espero su respuesta, GRACIAS!*


----------



## asterión (Nov 11, 2010)

marcelo070, para empezar el capacitor cerámico en lugar del electrolítico no conlleva mayor problema. 0.1uF es igual a 104 ó 100nF. Con respecto a la frecuencia libre te diré: Normalmente no tenemos tanta suerte para que nuestro Tx tenga todo bien calculado, la bobina bien hechecita, el condenso variable para que cubramos completa y realmente la banda comercial de la FM, lo primero que debes descartar es que el Tx este transmitiendo. Para eso pon al medio del recorrido el variable y más bien busca su transmisión en un radio, en caso no lo encuentres es posible que este transmitiendo por debajo o por encima de la banda comercial. Si está transmitiendo por debajo podrías captarlo con los canales 2 - 5 de televisión (al menos por aquí se puede así) no me refiero que la tele va a sonar como un receptor pero al menos puedes captar la interferencia que las ondas de radio de tu tx le darían al TV. lo pones bien cerca de la antena, en caso estar por encima podrías captarlo con los canales por encima del canal 5. Investiga que frecuencias tienen asignado en tu país los canales de tv. Una vez que sabes que está transmitiendo y que incluso sabes si está por encima o debajo lo escribes para darle solución.


----------



## marcelo070 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Gracias lo probaré! y despues te cuento..*


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Nov 11, 2010)

marcelo070 dijo:


> Y es fatal el error que cometi?..
> Aqui lo tengo como debe ser eso creo ya me fije en el diagrama..



Olle no tenias unos tornillos mas grandes?
jajajajajajajaja
pero si es mas grande los tornillos que la bobina.........


----------



## marcelo070 (Nov 11, 2010)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Olle no tenias unos tornillos mas grandes?
> jajajajajajajaja
> pero si es mas grande los tornillos que la bobina.........




 es que me encanto asi 

*Asterión:* otra cosita es que la bobina no la consegui de 0,51mm sino de 0,50mm esa es la otra alteracion.


----------



## asterión (Nov 12, 2010)

No te preocupes por el diametro del hilo de la bobina, eso no influencia gran cosa en este caso. Ya probaste si transmite? Tambien puedes elaborar un detector de RF para saber si estas saliendo al aire, en mi blog hay uno que me ha funcionado bien.  Saludos


----------



## marcelo070 (Nov 12, 2010)

No. pero tenia una dudita que me parece obvia, Para hacer eso debo desconectar el cable de la antena, es correcto?


----------



## asterión (Nov 15, 2010)

Desconectar el cable de antena de donde??? ya mem confundí


----------



## marcelo070 (Nov 15, 2010)

*Me referia a la señal de cable o a la de aire osea el cable coaxil. ¿Qué resultado tendria si cambio el trimmer amarillo por uno verde? GRACIAS!*


----------



## asterión (Nov 15, 2010)

Claro, obviamente tendrias que captar la señal de tv por aire no por cable y en el caso del trimmer el verde tiene un poquito menos de capacitancia maxima que el amarillo, no habria mucha diferencia pero si alguna. Saludos


----------



## asdbni (Nov 16, 2010)

Hola, bueno soy un novatillo en este mundo y nada.. estoy haciendo un transmisor de seguimiento para unos pajaros y estoy haciendo primero pruebas el transmisor de VHF, la cosa es que he utilizado un cristal de 50 Mhz y en el esquema dice que debe emitir alrededor de los 150 Mhz, lo que es en el tercer armonico, la duda que tengo es que al medir la frecuencia con un osciloscopio en la antena y al realizar la FFT me da que la maxima amplitud de la señal me da a los 50 Mhz y en el segundo arminico un poco menos y en el tercero bastante menos... Mi pregunta es ¿ que frecuencia me tiene que dar en la antena? los 50Mhz o 150Mhz? Gracias de antemano. Un saludo.


----------



## stk507 (Nov 17, 2010)

hola soy nuevo en l foro,ya realice mi transmisor y me funciono casi a la perfección ya que solo obtengo un alcance de 3metros como máximo eso con un radio análogo de bolsillo...cambios en mi transmisor:bobina de 0.7micro henrrios,transistores 2n3904 y el otro kn2222a no coloque la r1 y c8...me gustaría saber los posibles daños que tenga...o que pude haber causado con las alteraciones en algunos dispositivos....MIL GRACIAS anticipadamente


----------



## asterión (Nov 17, 2010)

R1 limita la energía que se entrega al micrófono, yo lo podría o al menos un valor cercano. Los entendidos en micrófonos nos dirán si eso causa alteraciones en la salida del audio... y C8 ayuda a hacer más "pareja" la energía suministrada por la batería, lo cual te brindara en una señal más estable. Lo demás me parece que si se puede cambiar. Saludos


----------



## gonsoad (Nov 27, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Si tienes problema con el trimmer, emplea el condensador variable de las radios viejasss!



Que tal ya tengo todo listo, pero quisiera saber como conectar el condensador que Anthony menciona!.. Muchas gracias.. saludos


----------



## asterión (Nov 30, 2010)

Instrumentación necesaria mínima: Frecuencímetro (para leer la frecuencia en la que transmites) LC Meter (para fabricar con exito tus propias bobinas)  Pero cuando tengas que calibrar circuitos mas complejos se hacen necesarios: -Generador de RF -Analizador de antena -Medidor de potencia (wattimetro) -Sonda de RF -Osciloscopio (este no lo puedes hacer asi nomas) -Dip-Meter etc...   Algunos se pueden obviar si conoces la manera de "sacarle la vuelta", pero en principio trata de decidirte por que camino seguiras, por ejemplo:  -Quieres hacer VHF? -Quieres ser un radio aficionado? -Quieres hacer Controles remotos por RF? -Quieres tener tu emisora comercial de FM?  Y con esa premisa empiezas a ordenarte en tu aprendizaje. Saludos


----------



## dwalien35 (Dic 3, 2010)

Hola a todos!, Bueno, primero me presento, mi nombre real es wilfredo y soy nuevo en este gran foro , como tal, soy nuevo en todo este tema de la electronica... En si, me interesé en construir este transmisor y lo primero que hice fue tratar de hacer el circuito impreso con el programa PCB wizard, lo que sucede es que quiero corroborar que el circuito como tal, sea de total eficiencia cuando lo ponga a funcionar... por lo tanto queria que porfavor me dieran su opinion acerca de este circuito impreso, ah, y otra cosa, en donde va conectada la bateria? es que en el esquema no me lo dice (y como ya lo dije, soy nuevo):


Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## asterión (Dic 3, 2010)

Hola, no he analizado el circuito pero si te diré que tienes que hacer que los componentes estén mas cerca uno de otro para no generar capacitancias ni inductancias parasitas que hagan inestable la frecuencia de transmisión (así es en VHF). Además deberías aprovechar la masa, también para darle más estabilidad al circuito, ósea la parte negativa donde va la batería debe ser todo el cobre que rodea el circuito. Analiza si el espacio para la bobina es suficiente. Sobre donde va conectada la alimentación revisa pasadas respuestas y preguntas en este mismo hilo que eso ya se ha dicho. Saludos


----------



## carsacc (Dic 3, 2010)

wilfredo lo único que yo diria que cambies en tu circuito es que intentes no hacer vias de 90° ya que según tengo entendido los 90° no van con la rf, aa y asterion tienes algun diagrama que me puedas pasar de un frecuencimetro mas o menos fiable ??? yo se que tu tienes una pagina pero no recuerdo como era  , jeje es que nesecito un frecuencimetro y ya con eso me hago el capacimetro y el medidor de inductancia .

estem perdon que no dije esto antes esque no lo habia leido , el positivo lo conectas en c5 (en la parte que va conectada con R7 ) y masa la puedes conectar en la patita del negativo de c3 , y cuando ya lo tengas armado para calibrarlo utiliza un palita o de madera o de plástico porque si lo haces con uno de metal te vas a volver un cu** y si quieres estabilidad has lo que te dijo asterion pones el transmisor en una caja metálica conectada a masa (-) (para cultura general a esto se le llama jaula de faraday  ). 
 aa y cuentanos como te fue con tu transmisor .


----------



## dwalien35 (Dic 3, 2010)

Disculpa la molestia asterion, pero podrias mostrarme un circuito impreso para este transmisor FM?, para asi guiarme porfavor, Gracias


----------



## asterión (Dic 3, 2010)

Este es el link amigo: http://asterion.almadark.com/2010/01/11/frecuencimetro-con-micro-controlador/ Mas adelante le añado un prescaler.  Saludos


----------



## carsacc (Dic 3, 2010)

uufff gracias men jeje en cuanto pueda lo arme  porque ahorita mismo estoy montando mi plasma speaker en pcb jeje y estoy concentrado en eso , 
mmm y con wilfredo ya te paso mi diagrama del transmisor porque segun veo me parece que el espacio que dejaste para la bobina es muy pequeña (a menos de que lo estes haciendo con un calibre fino!!?? o lo pongas vertical  )


----------



## dwalien35 (Dic 3, 2010)

Si porfavor amigo, y gracias


----------



## gonsoad (Dic 6, 2010)

Tengo una pregunta, arme el transmisor de la primer pagina, solamente que mofidifique el primer transistor por un bc547.. mi pregunta seria la siguiente, puedo modificar los dos transistores por un 2N4427 de encapsulado metalico ? Los vi en la tienda, y me los recomendaron para RF.. tendria que realizar alguna modificacion en el circuito? Desde ya muchas gracias..

PD: Lo arme en un Proto, me cuesta mucho lograr la estabilidad del mismo con 2 2n2222 y con baja calidad, pero al reemplazar el primero por un bc547 logre mayor calidad, aunque la misma inestabilidad..supongo que al pasarlo a un PCB sera mas facil.. por ello me qiero asegurar de ver si compro los 2n4427 o no, ademas de que salen 22 pesos argentinos, algo no muy barato!..


Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## asterión (Dic 7, 2010)

Amigo gonsoad, este circuito es para experimentar y aprender, no para gastar. Así que métele sin problemas los bc547 pero no lo armes en protoboard, recuerda que hay muchas consideraciones que se deben tener sobre el tamaño de las conexiones en VHF. Te aseguro que así mejorara tu circuito sin embargo no esperes grandes prestaciones debido a la sencillez del mismo.

Saludos


----------



## gonsoad (Dic 7, 2010)

Justamente q*U*eria dejar ya este circuito armado asterión ya que con la configuracion que dije, se escucha muy bien la verdad, y eso q*UE* esta en un protoboard ! .. por eso antes de pasarlo al pcb, q*U*eria saber q*UE* mejoras le podria traer si le coloco los 2n4427 ya que tenian mucha pinta en el local .. gracias por la respuesta!


----------



## BlackFang (Dic 30, 2010)

Hola, he logrado hacer una transmision limpia sin interferencias y doy fe de que el circuito relmente funciona bien, la calidad de la transmision es bastante buena, pero tengo un problema, el circuito lo adapte para conectarlo a la pc y transmitir musica, pero no funciono y me di cuenta de que enrrollando en forma de bibina el cable con el que lo conecto a la pc y haciendo un circulo con la antena es como lo hago funcionar, a que se debe esto porque pues la antena deberia de estar recta pero el circuirto solo transmite con la antena enrollada, al igual que el cable que conecto al pc, como soluciono esto porque es molesto como se llama este fenomeno, es muy raro.


----------



## Dano (Dic 31, 2010)

jackxj dijo:
			
		

> Hola gracias por tu pronta respuesta , se me olvido mencionar que lo quiero utilizar como mircofono para conferencias , es decir traer el "housing" que se ve en las fotos en el cuerpo humano, como los que usan los condictores de programas de tv, entonces ya mencionado esto, cual podia ser  el factor de la falla de mi transmisor???les agradesco de antemano su ayuda...
> 
> 
> Dano: ya intente lo que me recomendaste, pero sigue la falla...............



Arma un PLL... 

Saludos.


----------



## sjuan (Mar 1, 2011)

que buena explicacion, gracias y ya que sabes me podrias explicar eso de las antenas es que no entiendo por que en casos de antenas de potencia estas se pueden calentar si son como un cable al aire, si se calientan es por que hay una potencia pero con que hace contacto la antena, con la atmosfera? y puede se tanto para que se caliente?


----------



## faber235 (Mar 1, 2011)

sjuan, como lo dijiste,, en transmisores de potencia,, la verdad no se si se calientan pero es probable aunque supongo que se necesita una potencia bastante alta, la teoria de antenas es compleja, te resumo algo, asi como un parlante irradia sonido la antena irradia la radiofrecuencia esa irradiacion se produce hacia la atmosfera, en esta se producen ionizaciones que la hacen conductora para la radiofrecuencia, en definitiva por la antena esta circulando una corriente hacia la atmosfera. Ademas las antenas poseen una cierta resistencia (impedancia) un dipolo abierto tiene unos 75 Ohms, (por eso te decia que usaras un coaxil como los de tv son de 75) 
o sea que si circula una corriente y hay resistencia va a disipar una cierta potencia por lo tanto se va a calentar, no con este transmisor claro, lo mas probable es que todo lo que este TX produce se pierda en el cable  pero te aseguro que (si no hay muchas emisoras que saturan la banda y los receptores) funciona. probalo y trata de hacer un tramo de coaxil no muy largo y despues comenta como te fue.

Si te interesa el tema de antenas en internet esta lleno de info incluso se puede conseguir para bajar el Handbook de las Antenas de la ARRL 

y Pavlo cuando tengas el dibu del PCB pasalo que lo quiero ver, tene en cuenta que la parte de RF es delicada, trata de que las conecciones sean lo mas cortas posible y no las enriedes mucho


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 10, 2011)

*JAMÁS* se debe hacer un circuito en protoboard, o es inestable, o simplemente no funciona. El problema se arregla haciendolo en PCB fija o en placa perforada (en caso extremo, con el metodo de telaraña tambien anda).

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jun 19, 2011)

sjuan dijo:
			
		

> el circuito y las imágenes del transmisor que salieron en el primer post son de la revista electrónica llamada CEKIT.
> 
> seria bueno si se pusiera al comienzo


Ya fue agregado, gracias por el comentario.

Saludos


----------



## retrofit (Ago 8, 2011)

Buenos días.
En un Post anterior, alguien preguntaba ¿Por qué el circuito no tenía un diodo Varicap?, la respuesta es sencilla, en realidad si lo tiene. Repasemos un poco la teoría de semiconductores.
Un diodo Varicap, es en realidad un diodo polarizado en inversa. En principio cualquier diodo polarizado en inversa es un condesador, simplemente durante el proceso de frabricación de los diodos Varicap, se controla ese efecto.
Pues bien, como decía al principio, el diodo Varicap está formado por la union Base/Colector del transistor oscilador que está polarizado en inversa (como tiene que ser) a esta tensión de polarización se le suma señal de la modulación produciendo variaciones en la capacidad de la unión Base/Colector y como el circuito oscila por colector se producirán variaciones en la frecuencia de oscilación.

Saludos.


----------



## wisrovi (Oct 9, 2011)

Leob12 dijo:


> Les cuanto que vengo tratando de hacer un circuito de este tipo desde hace bastante, pero siempre lo intente en protoboard, con ningun resultado. Cuando vi que decia que habia que hacerlo en placa, lo arme, respentando casi al maximo los componentes, pero al final no logre sintonizarlo.
> Acá mando la imagen junto con los componentes reemplazados:
> Los cambios son:
> Quite la R de 1k y reemplace el mic por una entrada de audio, tal como dice en la publicacion. Tambien agregue un potenciometro en la entrada.
> ...



tu respuesta es muy sencilla, y tu ya la has encontrado, ese golpe que escuchas es que has encontrado la sintonia, tu problema infiere cuando quitas el destornillador, eso se debe a que el destornillador aporta capacitancia al circuito, y con esta cambias la sintonia, y cuando lo quitas tambien quitas la capacitancia, la solucion es muy sencilla y me ha funcionado una ves entendi esto.

En el momento de girar el trimmer giralo con un elemento no metalico, puede ser un trocillo de madera, un destornillador de plastico (echo en palstico no forrado en plastico), o cualquier cosa que tengas a la mano, siempre que no sea metalico, haci cuando tengas la sintonia y quites el destornillador, o lo que uses, no te afectara en lo absoluto la frecuencia de transmision, eso suponiendo que fuece por capacitancias parasitas, si con esto no se soluciona te aconsejo que montes el esquema para estudiarlo y ver lo que en realidad este fallando...  

otro consejo que te doy es lo metas el circuito en una caja metalica, asi por efecto de faraday no tendras ruido externo, aunque dudo que sea esto debido a aque los transmisores de FM no les afecta el ruido externo (sencillamente porque el ruido externo se trasmite por el medio por señales de AM)

ojala te haya servido mi aporte.


----------



## zacarini (Nov 1, 2011)

Adjunto ficheros de mi proyecto del mini emisor FM. Trabaja OK aunque como se puede observar hay componentes que van  "amontonados", la recepción es de primera y el único problema es un ligero acoplamiento cuando se habla a corta distancia del micro.


----------



## marlene (Nov 3, 2011)

hola estoy haciendo el transmisor ya lo termine pero lo fui a checar en el oscilosvopio para ver la señal y si sale con frecuencia de 90MHz el problema esque cuando pongo el microfono no se ve que este la señal de la voz entrando no se que hacer porque ya esta todo y si sale la señal estoy usando un microfono de los que se usan en las computadoras de diadema creen que sea ese el problema?


----------



## DavidFelipe (Nov 4, 2011)

No, esos microfonos sirven, pero si el circuito esta oscilando y no se oye la voz, entonces el problema esta en el primer transistor, o en la resistencia de despolarizacion, R1 si no me equivoco


----------



## retrofit (Nov 6, 2011)

DavidFelipe dijo:
			
		

> es verdad, al comprimir la bobina, la frecuencia se eleva, y lo contrario al separarlas, sin embargo debes probar, tal vez estes por debajo o por encima de la frecuencia fm, en mi opinion recomiendo mucho mas en scorpion que el diseño del primer post, es totalmente estable ajn es protoboard y tiene la posibilodad de agregarle una señal de un operacional o similar. y es mas corto



Siento contradecirte David Felipe, si juntamos las espiras, la inductancia aumenta por lo que la frecuencia de resonancia disminuye.
Si separamos las espiras, la inductancia disminuye por lo que la frecuencia de resonancia aumenta.

Saludos.


----------



## retrofit (Nov 7, 2011)

DavidFelipe dijo:
			
		

> lee el primer post, queda claro que al juntarlas, se eleva la frecuencia  ademas es probado por mi



Te recomiendo que repases los principios básicos de RF, ya que tu afirmación prodría llevar a errores a los principiantes que leen este foro.
En cualquier caso... ¿Que opinan los foreros?

Subo un documento para calcular bobinas de una sola capa.
Análiza la formula y verás tu error.

Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 8, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Te recomiendo que repases los principios básicos de RF, ya que tu afirmación prodría llevar a errores a los principiantes que leen este foro.
> En cualquier caso... ¿Que opinan los foreros?
> 
> Subo un documento para calcular bobinas de una sola capa.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con lo que haz dicho... cuando apreto las espiras de la bobina, la frecuencia desciende, mientras que si se separan, la frecuencia aumenta. Lo mismo sucede en los receptores... de echo, tuve que quitar una espira a una radio comun (FM) para escuchar sobre los 150 MHz.


----------



## maezca (Dic 2, 2011)

disculpen, comrpe todos los componentes pero en vez de los transistores 2n2222 me vendieron los ksp 2222a  con encapsulado to 92 sirven o no? gracias


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 2, 2011)

si deberia servir


----------



## maezca (Dic 2, 2011)

gracias david, no aguante la ansiedad y lo arme en protoboard (ya se que no se debe). Y si funciona, dentro de toda la interferencia que hace se logra distinguir la cancion  luego voy a armar la placa. con la placa que tal es su calidad de transmisión ?


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 2, 2011)

bueno amigo no te voy a mentir, si bien es cierto que se elimina ruido al pasarla a baquelita, no es que haya muucha diferencia, asi que mejor hazlo sonar mejor en protoboard, yo en protoboard conseguia una transmision limpia, claro que eso depende del ambiente y demas, pero en mi casa hay wifi, y varios tranformadores funcionando cerca, todo eso ocasiona ruidos, sin embargo no me sonaba ruidoso, un consejo MUY util es ir cambiando el capacitor de desacople de continua de la entrada de señal, por uno que vaya consiguiendo mejores resultados, tambien prueba a poner 7 picofaradios en el circuito tanque, aunque muchos diran que eso solo cambia la frecuencia, en la practica se consiguen mejores resultados de limpieza, asi que ve probando ento que te digo en protoboard hasta que mejore la transmision.


----------



## maezca (Dic 4, 2011)

bueno les cuento lo re arme en protoboard por que lo habia desarmado. ahora se escucha mejor y consegui mucho mejor resultado combiando el capacitor de desacople a 3300uf (me parece un poco mucho jaj) peor sigue siendo muy suceptible cuando toco la antena y cuando pongo mi cuerpo cerca de ella, es mas aveces suena muchisimo mejor cuando estoy cerca de la antena, no se porque sera.. ?
ademas, cuando no hay ninguna cancion, se produce un ruido espantoso, porque se debe?


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 4, 2011)

hola maezca, veo que tomaste en cuenta mi sugerencia, bueno con este transmisor las interferencias son muy continuas y es sensible, yo le hice unas pequeñas modificaciones y quedo al pelo, al tocar la antena solo suena un tic pero no pierde la señal, consiste en eliminar el transistor que preamplifica la señal, claro en microfono se oira mas bajo pero con señal como por ejemplo un mp3 es muy bueno, el circuito me consume 20mA, si te interesa me dices y te explico mejor la modificacion


----------



## maezca (Dic 4, 2011)

hola, hoy volvi a hacer prubas y baje el condensador a 220 uf, calibre un poco mejor y ajuste la bobina, y ahora estoy transmitiendo en la frecuencia 102.6 con una exelente calidad, tambien probe bajando un poco el volumen de mi celular con esto la transmiicon tambien mejor debe ser algo parecido como lo que tu dices de sacar el preamplificador). y cambien la alimentacion a 12v con una fuente de pc, esto fue bastante importante. y puse una chapa de aluminio conectada a mas rodeando el conjunto de la antena y bobina, note con esto que al acercarme mi cuerpo no producia interferencia. Ahora la puedo sintonizar con una radio,celular y mi dvd home theater (este jamas la podia sintonizar).

voy a esperar a esta tarde/noche aver si sigue transmitiendo bien.

Tu modificacion, mejora mucho?

EDIT: estuve probando y me di cuenta que recorta los agudos. osea cuando recibo en un receptor y de ahi a un amplificador los graves suenan exelentes, pero no tiene mucho brillo (agudos) si bien se escuchan no resaltan. tenes idea porque?, cuando lo arme definitivo y suelde la antena a la bobina mejorara?


----------



## DavidFelipe (Dic 4, 2011)

No habias puesto la antena en la espira de a bobina? tienes que hacerlo, me parece una alimentacion excesiva 12 voltios y mas usando una fuente de pc cuando el circuito por mucho debe consumir 30ma, pero me alegro que hayas mejorado la calidad de transmision, la modificacion que te digo es de gran calidad o por lo menos eso experimente, queda parecido al scorpion que ya habian posteado pero con otros valores de componentes, el recorte de agudos (pienso yo) se debe a que estas alimentando el transistor con mucha tension o tambien puede deberse a que la señal tiene una alta sensibilidad, La tension excesiva tiene diversas consecuencias, tambien puede quemarse el transistor, o elevar su frecuencia de oscilacion (inestabilidad)


----------



## nanchoxl (Dic 5, 2011)

hola a todos.

el dia de hoy volvi a montar el transmisor en la protoboard, nevamente a la primera me fuciono solo q en campo libre no alcance más de 40mts, aclaro que los transistores eran 2N3904 con los q mejor resultado obtuve con los 2N2222 no pasaba de 3mts jajajajja, en fin aca les dejo una fotico







hay q improvisar jejejejeje...  mañana d pronto montare un receptor regenerativo q esta en el foro y los sintonizare alrededor de los 60Mhz... a ver q pasa.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Ene 19, 2012)

bueno en transmisores pequeños la antena es un arma de doble filo, muy larga provoca ruidos y muy corta poco alcance, si hablas del transmisor del hilo, max 15 cm en awg24 es lo recomendado, asi pude transmitir hasta en 10 metros de distancia en una frecuenciia ya usada, y en frecuencias vacias pasa los 250. use el 2n2222 de amplificador y oscilador, los otros no medieron diferencia de calidad tangible.


----------



## espon (Feb 2, 2012)

gente una pequeña duda ya tengo todo los elementos menos.... uno no logro conseguir el alambre para la bobina , donde se puede conseguir?


----------



## phavlo (Feb 2, 2012)

De televisores, monitores, atras del tubo en los cañones, hay varias bobinas de diferentes tamaños (yugos, hay otras mas chiquitas aveces) que tienen un buen calibre.


----------



## espon (Feb 2, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> De televisores, monitores, atras del tubo en los cañones, hay varias bobinas de diferentes tamaños (yugos, hay otras mas chiquitas aveces) que tienen un buen calibre.



tengo uno que saque de la fuente de una tv. pero al de la foto es mas finito sirve igual?


----------



## phavlo (Feb 2, 2012)

Puede ser, va a ser cuestion de probarlo, el de la foto de la primer pagina creo que es cable telefonico, de esos blancos o grises que se usan para los (telefonos, modem, routers, etc) vienen de diferentes pares, de un par, 2 pares, etc. con un pedazo de un par te sobra.


----------



## espon (Feb 2, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> Puede ser, va a ser cuestion de probarlo, el de la foto de la primer pagina creo que es cable telefonico, de esos blancos o grises que se usan para los (telefonos, modem, routers, etc) vienen de diferentes pares, de un par, 2 pares, etc. con un pedazo de un par te sobra.



de ultima tengo el de una fuente de pc el que es el transformador toroidal capas ese es el que vaya mejor-


----------



## phavlo (Feb 2, 2012)

Puede ser, pero me parece que el alambre de los toroidales de las fuentes de PC son mas gruesos, como te dije, va a ser cuestión de probar.


----------



## espon (Feb 2, 2012)

phavlo dijo:


> Puede ser, pero me parece que el alambre de los toroidales de las fuentes de PC son mas gruesos, como te dije, va a ser cuestión de probar.



me mando nomas a probar entonces. muchas gracias!


----------



## jhonjpa (Feb 4, 2012)

espon dijo:


> gente una pequeña duda ya tengo todo los elementos menos.... uno no logro conseguir el alambre para la bobina , donde se puede conseguir?


 puedes com*P*rarlo en una tienda de rebobinado de motores o cual*QU*ier tienda de componentes electronicos trambien puedes usar el #18 es solo cuestion de experimentar... suerte ( a otra cosa yo tambien no sabia como comprarlo jejej tienes q*UE* pedirlo como alambre de cobre esmaltado #18... otro lo denominan por milimetros suerte)


----------



## afcsoluciones (Feb 5, 2012)

He llegado tarde pero quisiera saber si alguien tiene un modelo final del transmisor fm que me pueda brindar informacion del mismo como perfeccionamiento, he visto el modelo inicial y veo a traves del foro que le han hecho muchos cambios por eso pregunto el modelo final con calidad de emision cual seria? yo preferiria en vez del microfono colocarle unos conectores rca hembra para el audio de entrada, espero haber sido claro y tener pronta respuesta, gracias.


----------



## espon (Feb 5, 2012)

e montando el circuito , pero logro escuchar mi vos pero esta muy distorcionada con mucho ruido y no logro hacer que sea mas clara que me recomiendan que haga??  los transistores estoy usando los bc548 y bobina esta hecha con alambre de cobre que saque de una fuente estropeada. saludos


----------



## afcsoluciones (Feb 5, 2012)

aunque no lo he hecho aun podria opinar que se debe al alambre que usaste para la bobina, es mi opinion amigo


----------



## espon (Feb 5, 2012)

afcsoluciones dijo:


> aunque no lo he hecho aun podria opinar que se debe al alambre que usaste para la bobina, es mi opinion amigo



que me recomiendas que use uno mas chico?


----------



## einsten (Feb 7, 2012)

le comento que he armado el circuito que se encuentra en la primera pagina tal como esta, solo le hice un cambio en los condensadores 6 y 7 le puse uno de 5.2 ...... funciona de maravilla solo que el problema es que cuando hablo serca del  transmisor se escucha distorcionado y no le logra entender lo que digo ... y cuando me alejo y hablo se escuchar bien pero no tanto... a alguien le a pasado esto ... a y cuando lo conecto a la entradas de audio para escuhar musica no se escuchar bien se escucha distorcionado


----------



## DavidFelipe (Feb 7, 2012)

para los que tienen dudas, si, se le han hecho cambios o por lo menos yo si, en primer lugar el transistor que mejor va es el sugerido en el esquema, el 2n2222, un cambio importante es el del trimmer o condensador variable, los resultados son MUCHO mejores con un trimmer de radio vieja el cual trae 4 condensadores en un dispositivo, recomiendo usar los de AM si no me equivoco con c3 y c4 en la pasta viene marcado, si no prueben con el que mejor les vaya, esto hace que se logre una transmision limpia aun en protoboard, ademas de ser mas estable y se puede usar la misma perilla de plastico que traen atornillada para no interferir en la capacitancia del mismo, otro cambio que le hice fue eliminar la etapa preamplificadora y mejor entregar una se;al proveniente de algun dispositivo como mp3 pc etc, si lo van a usar con microfono les aconsejo construir por aparte un pre con algun operacional, pueden reemplazar la fuente simetrica por simple con una red resistiva y usarlo con baterias, entonces elimine el primer transistor y los componentes asociados y deje soolo el circuiton tanque con su respectiva entrada de senial, otro cambio seria poner 7.4 pf en el mismo pero repartidos en 3 condensadores en paralelo, me diran que da lo mismo poner uno de la capacitancia equivalente pero en la practica lo vi mejor.


----------



## Tavo (Feb 7, 2012)

Buenas. Les comento que si están teniendo problemas con este Tx, yo les aconsejo que armen este otro:
http://electronics-diy.com/tx200.php

No se van arrepentir, tiene un sonido increíble, así a primeras pareciera que no hay diferencia con una emisora comercial , les digo que cuando escuché con la radio del auto lo que estaba transmitiendo me quedé anonadado, realmente me sorprendió la calidad de sonido siendo el circuito tan simple...
Los únicos cambios que le hice fueron los Trt, los dos 2N2222, el primero encapsulado común (plástico) y el segundo *encapsulado metálico.*

Suena de maravilla. Algún día le voy a hacer un codificador estéreo y un ampli... 

Saludos.


----------



## topo23juan (Feb 7, 2012)

como puedo modificar el  transmisor de FM que funcione con 12V para conectarlo al auto y conectar mi mp3


----------



## DavidFelipe (Feb 7, 2012)

topo23juan dijo:


> como puedo modificar el  transmisor de FM que funcione con 12V para conectarlo al auto y conectar mi mp3



cambiando el transistor por uno que soporte mas tension y oscile bien, por desgracia no conozco mucho de referencias, pero alguien del foro puede sugerirte uno, ah y obvio los componentes como capacitores que tambien soporten los 12v aunque eso es despreciable ya que no conozco condensador de 12v o menos jaja


----------



## kshitoperro (Feb 7, 2012)

Bueno acá les dejo mi versión del circuito propuesto en la primera pagina de este tema.

Muchas gracias por compartir el proyecto, y espero que se venga el siguiente nivel y podamos tener un transmisor ya un poquito mas potente y tan fiel como este.


----------



## topo23juan (Feb 8, 2012)

y de todas las modificaciones aparecidas en este tema ¿cual es la mas eficiente?


----------



## ArminBr (Feb 12, 2012)

mnicolau dijo:


> P.D. Acabo de probar el transmisor, con los mismos transistores 2n2222, todos los valores de componentes como en el diagrama y una antena de cobre de unos 25cm de largo, 1mm de sección. El alcance supera los 100m tranquilamente, con el circuito transmitiendo desde dentro de mi casa..


como le hiciste para que alcanzara los 100m es igual que en elcircuito mostrado arriba? o tiene algun truco 
gracias


----------



## Sirapse (Feb 14, 2012)

Buenas, pana te escribo para informarte que alguien se creo un post en taringa identico a este, si no eres tu reportalo.

taringa:

http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/8274698/Crea-tu-Propio-Transmisor-de-FM-Miniatura_.html

Saludos


----------



## ArminBr (Feb 15, 2012)

lo haria pero me baja el karma 


Sirapse dijo:


> Buenas, pana te escribo para informarte que alguien se creo un post en taringa identico a este, si no eres tu reportalo.
> 
> taringa:
> 
> ...


----------



## smd10 (Feb 16, 2012)

Sirapse dijo:


> Buenas, pana te escribo para informarte que alguien se creo un post en taringa identico a este, si no eres tu reportalo.
> 
> taringa:
> 
> ...



Al menos ha puesto la fuente, el enlace a este tema


----------



## raulin1966 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ricardo de la Calle dijo:


> Sugerencia: para calibrar la frecuencia de transmisión los trimers se deben mover con un destornillador de plástico, por que el metal cambia la capacidad, y por lo tanto nunca se puede llegar a la frecuencia de operación deseada o se tiene que trabajar mucho para hacerlo.


Les quiero contar mi ultima mala experiencia armando un exitador encargando por internet modulos me llego la maercaderia en mal estado y hasta ahora no me responden aqui les va
mas o menos el tema


BUENAS TARDES:

A 3 DIAS DE INGRESADO SEGUN UDS ¿ COMO TODAVIA NO APARECE EN EL SISTEMA EL ENVIO NRO  EE007654095PE ? 

SEGUN MTC RADIO EL CODIGO ESTA CORRECTO

PARA REPONER PARTE DE MERCADERIA EN MAL ESTADO PAGADA Y ENVIADA POR UDS

AHORA SI LO DIGO DERECHAMENTE  ES PARA PENSAR EN UN ENGAÑO  YA QUE NO HAY RESPUESTA
MTC SERVICIO DE POST VENTA ES MALISIMO NO RECOMENDABLE A NADIE

1 SE PAGA A TIEMPO

2_ LA MERCADERIA LLEGA EN MAL ESTADO

3- SE ME OFRECE REPONER EL PRODUCTO ¿PAGANDO OTRA VEZ? QUE GARANTIA ES ESTA

4-LOS PRODUCTOS NO TIENEN  ESQUEMATICOS NI COMPONENTES IDENTIFICABLES ¿ COMO SE COMPRUEBA QUE SUS PROPIEDADES MOSTRADAS SON CIERTAS?

5_SE ME DICE QUE SE EFECTUARA ENVIO DE REPUESTOS Y PARTE EN MAL ESTADO POR UNA NUEVA NO FIGURA EL ENVIO EN NINGUNA PARTE A TRES DIAS



ES UNA IRRESPONSABILIDAD PARA PAGAR Y PERDER TIEMPO Y PLATA QUE CUESTA  TENERLA

MTC ES UN VERDADERO CACHO OJALA NO SEA ASI TODA LA INDUSTRIA PERUANA NO LO CREO HASTA EL MOMENTO  



AHORA SI YO LO ESCRIBI DERECHAMENTE MOLESTO POR LA PERDIDA DE TIEMPO Y DINERO

AL HACER COMPRAS EN MTC RADIO PERU
OJO: www.mtcradiotv.com  este es el enlace cuidado (Origen Peru)



Raul Rojas Letelier

Chile

RADIO RURAL ESCASOS RECURSOS

LITUECHE

CHILE

ojala no me sancionen en el foro pero es una advertencia para todos los que  usamos la red 
para sacar provecho  dignamente de ella


----------



## jhonjpa (Feb 21, 2012)

es indicnante saber que hay personas que ofresen productos por internet no cumplan lo prometido y ensima no quieren hacerse cargo de la garantia del produsto


----------



## oswaldo10 (Feb 21, 2012)

es bueno saber de esas paguinas que venden por internet cuales son las que estafan a la gente ya que en la industria de los sircuitos se ven muchas falsificaciones


----------



## nachoett (Feb 26, 2012)

Hola, tengo una duda para, he visto este emisor: http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...012/index.html

 lo que quiero es poder conectarlo al celular o mp3. creo yo que lo que deberia hacer es quitar la resistencia de 22k de la izquierda que le da la polarizacion al microfono, y aunmentar el capacitor 223pF que se conecta entre la resistencia y el microfono. mi problema es que no tengo idea a cuanto debe ser.

 Si no es mucha molestia me gustaria que me dijeran cuanto es el nuevo valor de el capacitor y como se llego al resultado gracias


----------



## jka5200 (Mar 8, 2012)

una pregunta tonta (soy novato) 
Alguien me podria indicar  el esquema que esta en el foro donde se supone que va la pila'
Gracias de ante mano.


----------



## phavlo (Mar 8, 2012)

La bateria se pone: el negativo esta marcado y es el cable de abajo de todo, (el cable de abajo del microfono) y el positivo en el cable de arriba de todo (arriba de R1)


----------



## jka5200 (Mar 9, 2012)

Muchas gracias phavlo


----------



## Novahokuten (Mar 9, 2012)

Tengo una duda, tengo un transmisor fm que arme en base a este:
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news13/nota07/fig1.htm
Pero transmito pero no se escuchs mi voz
solo interferencia al tocar el microfono , mi transmisor solo genera interferenciaa, ayuda porfa...
Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## phavlo (Mar 9, 2012)

No se mucho de RF, pero me parece que en el circuito que subiste hay un error en Q2 y C2.
Q2 debería tener una R entre VCC y colector, y del punto entre la R y el colector tendría que salir C2 y entrar en la base de Q3.
Por lo visto también esta mal colocado el micrófono, la señal tendría que entrar a la base de Q1 y no al emisor.
Saludos



> Muchas gracias phavlo


De nada !


----------



## jka5200 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hola, he hecho el circuito con los mismos materiales, pero a la hora de buscar la frecuencia no la encuentro. E revisado el circuito y creo que esta bien (hecho a lo chapuza) pero no encuentro el fallo. Adjunto una imagenes para que opineis, gracias.

http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/2756/20120311133931.jpg
http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/4046/20120311133424.jpg


----------



## phavlo (Mar 11, 2012)

Para ajustar el trimmer usa algún destornillador de plástico o algo no metálico y revisa bien de no tener ninguna pata de los componentes en corto.


----------



## jka5200 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ye e probado a regularlo con algo de plastico y nada, tampoco hay cortos.
Como podria saber si los transistores funcionan?


----------



## phavlo (Mar 11, 2012)

Lo mas fácil seria con un medidor de HFE de un tester.
El primer transistor esta amplificando la señal del micrófono, entonces si pones un parlante (puede ser alguno de PC o el que tengas a mano) después del electrolítico que sale del colector del transistor y GND vas a escuchar la señal que entre al micrófono amplificada, hay vas a saber si ese transistor funciona bien.
Para verificar el TR del oscilador creo que se haría con un frecuencimetro, pero no se bien, no se mucho de radio,para eso te va a tener que ayudar alguien que sepa mas sobre el tema.
Saludos y suerte!


----------



## jka5200 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok voy a probar el primer transistor haber que pasa, gracias.


----------



## karol94 (Mar 13, 2012)

hola yo estoy pensando en hacerlo pero no encuentro el circuito ya listo para pasarlo a la pcb, si me lo pueden pasar, gracias



no se puede sustituir  solo el micro por un jack, en vez de quitar la R1 y conectarlo al C1?


----------



## phavlo (Mar 13, 2012)

Karol94, en las primeras paginas hay varios diseños diferentes de PCB y también dice como sacarle el micrófono y adaptarlo a un jack. Te recomiendo que leas el tema completo.
Saludos


----------



## karol94 (Mar 13, 2012)

jode esque son 32 paginas de comentarios y no tengo tiepmo ni ganas para estar leyendo todo eso


----------



## phavlo (Mar 13, 2012)

Lo entiendo, cuando tengas un tiempo buscalo por las primeras paginas, no creo que los demas tengan tiempo para volver a explicar lo que ya esta explicado.
Cuando puedas leelos, estan en las primeras paginas (creo que las 1ras 3) y la mayoria de los mensajes son preguntas, fijate los que hablan de cambios y esas cosas.
Saludos


----------



## karol94 (Mar 14, 2012)

mire en las 7 primeras pero lo que veo son otros proyectos, y yo lo que quiero es solo cambiar el mic por un jack de 3,5, y lo que pregunto si cambio directamente el micro por el jack funcionara?


----------



## phavlo (Mar 14, 2012)

para conectar el ipot tienes que sacar la R1 y el micrófono y el ipot pónelo en volumen bajo....
Segui leyendo o lee los mensajes con mas atencion.


----------



## karol94 (Mar 14, 2012)

no si eso ya lo vi pero es que a ver, saco la R1 y el micrófono pero donde conecto el jack para el ipoD eso es mi pregunta


----------



## phavlo (Mar 14, 2012)

La R1 la quitas (es para alimentar el microfono) y el jack lo conectas como esta el microfono (este tambien lo quitas)
Quedaria conectado entre la pata positiva de C1 y GND.


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 15, 2012)

Buenas,hice este transmisor hará 4 años y lo cierto que fue de lujo, pero ahora quería volver a armarlo, y me preguntaba si no se podría cambiar el primer transistor por un operacional y añadir un tercer transistor como ampli de RF para conseguir un pelín más de empuje.., ya sea un transistor estilo 2n2222 o alguno más potente..

Disculpen mi ignorancia en este campo.


----------



## DavidFelipe (Mar 15, 2012)

jose_flash dijo:


> Buenas,hice este transmisor hará 4 años y lo cierto que fue de lujo, pero ahora quería volver a armarlo, y me preguntaba si no se podría cambiar el primer transistor por un operacional y añadir un tercer transistor como ampli de RF para conseguir un pelín más de empuje.., ya sea un transistor estilo 2n2222 o alguno más potente..
> 
> Disculpen mi ignorancia en este campo.



De echo usar un operacional es buena idea, yo lo hice, pero debido a que es engorroso porque necesitan alimentacion negativa no lo use mucho, queria que fuese portatil, aun con una red resistiva el voltaje bajaba mucho para alimentar operacional y circuito tanque, claro que si lo quieres estatico va muy bien, ya que el primer transistor no amplifica mucho y ademas distorsiona, lo de potencia, no creo que se logre mucho


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 15, 2012)

Si,respecto al tema de estacionado.Gracias por la experiencia aportada.Pero creo que haré ya que me pongoel circuito de 4w,que se mostró en un tema destacado,el cual tiene buena reputación..y se puede (debe),acoplar una antena, y al que menos alcance le dio fue de 500 metros según lei..pinta bien.Mil gracias


----------



## alejandrous (Mar 15, 2012)

una pregunta, es posible hacer un receptor de FM con este mismo circuito?, es decir, cambiar la entrada y el orden de la antena/bobina etc, necesito hacer un transmisor y receptor, y el transmisor si se que funcion puesto que ya lo vi funcionar, saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 16, 2012)

Busca ''receptor superregenrativo''. 

Saludos


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Abr 14, 2012)

Buenos dias, tengo una pregunta: estoy trabajando con unos circuitos de RF pero es que necesito modificar este transmisor para que ya me transmita en la banda superior de los 108 MHZ por decirlo asi, a la banda de ATC como lo vi en un video, en el cual mostraba que con un receptor de fm sencillo se podia modificar para oir a esas frecuencias supongo que el mismo caso se puede con el transmisor de fm, modificandole el circuito tanque en vez de un inductor fijo poner uno variable junto con el condensador variable asi podria generar dicha frecuencia de resonancia y fijar un valor de transmision para esa banda le agradezco su ayuda.

¿ se puede modificar un transmisor de fm sencillo para las bandas de ATC o radio taxis?

¿ el receptor regenerativo de anthony123 es ideal para recibir esas frecuiencias? les agradezco su ayuda.

este es con el fin educativo ya que estoy en un proyecto universitario con este tipo de circuitos gracias.


----------



## faber235 (Abr 15, 2012)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:


> Buenos dias, tengo una pregunta: estoy trabajando con unos circuitos de RF pero es que necesito modificar este transmisor para que ya me transmita en la banda superior de los 108 MHZ por decirlo asi, a la banda de ATC como lo vi en un video, en el cual mostraba que con un receptor de fm sencillo se podia modificar para oir a esas frecuencias supongo que el mismo caso se puede con el transmisor de fm, modificandole el circuito tanque en vez de un inductor fijo poner uno variable junto con el condensador variable asi podria generar dicha frecuencia de resonancia y fijar un valor de transmision para esa banda le agradezco su ayuda.
> 
> ¿ se puede modificar un transmisor de fm sencillo para las bandas de ATC o radio taxis?
> 
> ...



con un receptor regenerativo podes llegar a escuchar algo, el problema es que tienes que acertar en la frecuencia.
En cuanto al transmisor, si la pregunta es si transmite en esas frecuencias, es probable que logres llegar, el problema es que la estabilidad en frecuencia no es muy buena cuando oscilas en la frecuencia fundamental. Los transceivers de vhf generalemente oscilan en frecuencias mucho menores y luego esta pasa por etapas multiplicadoras hasta llegar a la frecuencia de trabajo, los equipos mas modernos tienen osciladores controlados por tension con un lazo de enganche, un oscilador de referencia y un comparador. Lamado comunmente PLL, este sistema es muy estable en frecuencias incluso altas y hace posible oscilar en la fundamental.
Yo estuve tratando, hace mucho tiempo atras,  lo que vos decis y te comento que el tx como el de este tema, con un solo transistor, bailaba varios mhz para arriba y para abajo en la banda de vhf, el ancho de banda de esos equipos es bajo y las variaciones de frecuencia, que no se "sienten" en fm comercial, hacen que tu TX desaparezca la sintonia. Si estas en un proyecto universitario te recomiendo que busques algo mas elaborado en especial si es para comunicarte a equipos comerciales de vhf.

http://www.profesores.frc.utn.edu.ar/electronica/ElectronicaAplicadaIII/Aplicada/Cap02RedesPLL.pdf

aqui tenes algo de info acerca de los pll, no lo lei todo pero estimo que es basico, si necesitas mas escribime a lu5fhp at yahoo com ar por ahi te puedo dar una mano con algo mas


----------



## faber235 (Abr 16, 2012)

jka5200 dijo:


> Hola, he hecho el circuito con los mismos materiales, pero a la hora de buscar la frecuencia no la encuentro. E revisado el circuito y creo que esta bien (hecho a lo chapuza) pero no encuentro el fallo. Adjunto una imagenes para que opineis, gracias.
> 
> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/2756/20120311133931.jpg
> http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/4046/20120311133424.jpg



Me parece que tenes las conexiones de la bobina y capacitor muy largas, desolda esa parte y trata de  que las conexiones entre el variable y la bobina te queden lo mas cortas posibles, ubica un extremo cerca del terminal del transistor y conecta por debajo el otro extremo 
http://s1149.photobucket.com/albums/o581/faber235/?action=view&current=reforma.jpg

ahi va una idea, los terminales de la bobina mandalos derecho para abajo. Me parece que no encontras la transmision porque esta todo muy largo, es posible que estes por debajo de los 88 mhz


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Abr 16, 2012)

gracias faber 235, pues he estado investigando acerca del receptor regenerativo de anthony 123  aunque, el problema de este receptor es la sintonizacion y la ganancia que tenga los transistores la unica que me dijeron fue que creara una conexion darlignton, y hay se solucionaria lo de la ganancia y en cuanto a este emisor de fm un ingeniero profesor mio me dijo que calculara el circuito tanque y si implementara la bobina variabl,e y pues boy a probarlo con el medidor de espectro hago unas pruebas, subo videos, y te comento como me queda, y gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## franc0 (Abr 19, 2012)

amigos que les parece este pequeño transmisor de fm tiene buen alcance lo harme y funciono a la primera el unico detalle que necesita fuente regulada y en la entrada un buen preamplifacor de audio 
espero sus comentarios 
 los materiales son baratos no se necesita mucha experiencia en rf
espero que les guste mi pequeño aporte


----------



## netserver (May 6, 2012)

esta bueno pero al aprecer solo trabaja con β<Π/2 para una excelente transmision Fm necesitas almenos β>=Π/2 para tener dos bandas laterales con esto pdoras transmitir en stereo sin problemas. Lo planteado es dicadtico pero creo que es importante tbn escalar en proyectos para aprender mucho más.
Suerte amigos...


----------



## djsound (May 7, 2012)

Lo de la lamparita no funciona, por lo menos no en los que yo he ensamblado.


----------



## franc0 (May 7, 2012)

muy cierto Djsound no funciona mejor poner una antenita tipo plano de tierra para probar bien este circuito jejejeje


----------



## Anders (May 8, 2012)

sera posible cambiar el trimmer ... por uno de 1 a 10 pico? en mi localidad no hay.... o un varactor? como podria adaptarlo? o un sintonizador viejo...? como reemplazo el trimmer?


----------



## franc0 (May 9, 2012)

anders  tendrias que probar pues yo puse todo el materia como indica y tb las bobinas la unica variacion fue la fuente que la puse fuente regulada ya que tb funcuina con fuente comun sin reguladores pero  te da mas de una frecuencia  sin una fuente bien regulada aahh y el amperaje  mas de 1 A


----------



## Anders (May 9, 2012)

si franco pero la pregunta es como sustituyo al trimmer?


----------



## franc0 (May 29, 2012)

Anders dijo:


> si franco pero la pregunta es como sustituyo al trimmer?



perdon por la demora al responderte este tema
pues en principio es dificil condeguir trimer de porcelana asi que en lugar de poner de porcelana los puse de poliester  los que use son de color verde no recuerdo el valor pero funciono a la primera como ya dije el modelo es el de la imagen lo dificil fue acomodar ya que tuve que alargue las patitas del trimmer con alambre de cobre


----------



## tincho9023 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ante todo, muy buenas tardes para todos!

Estuve tratando de hacer andar mi transmisor (soy nuevo en esto), pero después de varios dolores de cabeza, vengo a molestar un rato. Basicamente hice un nuevo lay-out de los componentes, utilize los BC548B y cambie los capacitores en paralelo por unos de 2.2pf; no uso micrófono (elimine la R respectiva) solo entrada de audio comun. El trimer es el de color naranja. Adjunto una foto para que lo vean. Lo estoy alimentando con una fuente con un LM317, filtrada lo maximo posible (probe en 9V y 12V). Intentare tambien con una bateria de 9V. El problema basicamente es que no logro escuchar silencio en ninguna estacion. Donde no se escucha nada, la dejo ahi y trato de calibrar muy despacio y nada. En una estacion que se escucha bien, tampoco sucede nada. Bueno no quiero aburrir mas, pero si alguien me puede dar una mano, tal vez estoy olvidando algo.

Saludos y felicitaciones a los que les anduvo!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 3, 2012)

tincho9023 dijo:


> Ante todo, muy buenas tardes para todos!
> 
> Estuve tratando de hacer andar mi transmisor (soy nuevo en esto), pero después de varios dolores de cabeza, vengo a molestar un rato. Basicamente hice un nuevo lay-out de los componentes, utilize los BC548B y cambie los capacitores en paralelo por unos de 2.2pf; no uso micrófono (elimine la R respectiva) solo entrada de audio comun. El trimer es el de color naranja. Adjunto una foto para que lo vean. Lo estoy alimentando con una fuente con un LM317, filtrada lo maximo posible (probe en 9V y 12V). Intentare tambien con una bateria de 9V. El problema basicamente es que no logro escuchar silencio en ninguna estacion. Donde no se escucha nada, la dejo ahi y trato de calibrar muy despacio y nada. En una estacion que se escucha bien, tampoco sucede nada. Bueno no quiero aburrir mas, pero si alguien me puede dar una mano, tal vez estoy olvidando algo.
> 
> Saludos y felicitaciones a los que les anduvo!


 
Hola, la bobina te quedó enorme... el diámetro interno debería ser de unos 5 o 6 mm de diámetro como mucho... y la forma total tratá que no supere los 10mm. Revisá la correcta polaridad de los condensadores electrolíticos y que que E, B y C en los transistores no estén equivocados, pero más que nada la bobina... si el circuito está funcionando es seguro que estás en una frecuencia muy baja.


----------



## tincho9023 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hola Dj_Glenn! Muchas gracias por responder tan rapidamente. Voy a checkear el tema de la bobina principalmente y luego comento como me fue.

Saludos!


----------



## crimson (Jun 4, 2012)

Hola tincho9023, yo tuve muy malas experiencias con los BC548 y similares, algunos no pasan los 10MHz, yo usaría BF199 / BF494 / BF959 o similares. Ojo que las conexiones de las patas son distintas, en un BC548, panza arriba mirando los alambres es EBC y en los BF es BEC. Y sí, la bobina es un poco grande. Saludos C


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 5, 2012)

crismon, hasta ahora todos los bc547/8/9 que he usado en estas aplicaciones han funcionado perfectamente. Creo que van hasta 300mhz, aunque es cierto que para rf se prefieren los transistores que mencionas.


----------



## crimson (Jun 5, 2012)

Andás con suerte DJ_Glenn, yo tiré lotes con las siguientes fallas típicas: a)HFE de 3 a 10 b) Ft de 2,5MHz y 10MHz (un cristal de 11,06M ya no andaba). Ahora, en la casa donde compro te permiten por lo menos, medir uno del lote con el medidor de hfe, para no clavarte. Saludos C


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 5, 2012)

Y justo mediste el único tr defectuoso de todo el lote jeje hay que tener suerte jeje.

No te estoy contradiciendo, sólo que siempre me funcionaron estos transistores para la banda de 88~108 mhz.


----------



## tincho9023 (Jun 5, 2012)

Estimados DJ_Glenn y crismon, gracias por contestar a mi duda a ambos. Las novedades son que he cambiado la bobina por una de 5mm x 10mm y el resultado es el mismo. Revisé las conexiones y estan bien. La continuidad y demás, también estan bien. Lo único que me olvidé de decirles en el mensaje anterior es que mi antena es una que le saque a una radio chiquita. La voy a cambiar por el cable común, a ver si es ese el problema. De no ser así, cambiaré a algunos de los transistores de la gama BF como indicó crismon a ver que tal van con esos.

Saludos a ambos, voy a seguir a ver que pasa.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 15, 2012)

Una forma fácil de saber si tu transmisor funciona, sin instrumental, es acariciar la bobina... el efecto será obviamente cambiar la sintonía, así que deberías escuchar ese "toque" en el receptor. Si esto funciona, el resto es armarse de paciencia hasta que logras sintonizar el transmisor donde queres.


----------



## lacers (Jun 16, 2012)

hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro quisiera saber si me podrian responder algunas dudas que tengo...
1- quisiera saber si el primer transmisor que tiene dos 2N2222 es de 50mW (si alguien lo midio)?
2- alguien tiene un circuito para un amplificador lineal de hasta minimo 1W que sea exitado con el circuito antes descripto? 

desde ya gracias a todos...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 18, 2012)

Hola, haciendo de oscilador unicamente, no creo que le exprimas directamente 50mw a ese transistor. Podes emplear un segundo transistor para obtener esa potencia o un poquito más. Luego con un 2n4427 obtener tu watt. Seguí revisando el foro que está todo lo que buscas para tu proyecto y vas a encontrar cosas muy interesantes y seguramente más adecuadas.


----------



## thxd3dvs (Jun 25, 2012)

hola soy nuevo en este foro, tengo casi todos los componentes para el circuito pero no logro conseguir los 2 capacitores ceramicos de 2.7 pf el unico que logre encontrar es de 33 pf, no se que tanto afectaria esto al circuito debido a que estos capacitores pertenecen a la parte del oscilador. si pudieran ayudarme. Muchas gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## Basalto (Jun 26, 2012)

thxd3dvs dijo:


> hola soy nuevo en este foro, tengo casi todos los componentes para el circuito pero no logro conseguir los 2 capacitores ceramicos de 2.7 pf el unico que logre encontrar es de 33 pf, no se que tanto afectaria esto al circuito debido a que estos capacitores pertenecen a la parte del oscilador. si pudieran ayudarme. Muchas gracias a todos de antemano.


Lo normal es que no te oscile, pero con 2,5 pF también sirve. Un saludo


----------



## thxd3dvs (Jun 26, 2012)

gracias por tu respuesta, y serviria igual si se sustituyen por capacitores electroliticos


----------



## Basalto (Jun 26, 2012)

thxd3dvs dijo:


> gracias por tu respuesta, y serviria igual si se sustituyen por capacitores electroliticos


No creo que encuentras condensadores electrolíticos, con esa capacidad.


----------



## thxd3dvs (Jun 27, 2012)

interesante bueno quedara en veremos ese proyecto gracias de todas formas


----------



## llddccgg (Jul 2, 2012)

hola a todos no logre encontrar los condensadores de 2,7pf pero encontre unos de 18pf en que puede afectar en el circuito si se los conecto....


----------



## polacomaster (Jul 12, 2012)

con un trimer te ira mejor... ese de 18 es muy grande por lo que la respuesta en frecuencia se vera afectada y no resultara en lo deseado... porque no recalculas a ver que puedes variar con respecto a lo que esta en el mercado?????


----------



## maresyoc (Jul 29, 2012)

Buenas tardes amigos, he seguido todas las instrucciones y sugerencias para elaborar el transmisor fm y parece que ya quedo en lo que me gustaria que me ayudaran es en crear un detector de radio frecuencias para saber si funciona. Lo he buscado en este foro pero no lo e encontrado alguien me podria dar la pagina por favor. Ah y otra duda tambien hice el transmisor escorpion pero yo hice mi pcb, la bobina puede ser igual que para el otro transmisor?. Yo no se nada de electronica pero como que ya se me hizo vicio hacer circuitos y por eso quisiera hacer el detector o que me expliquen sin mucha ciencia porque no les entenderia. Muchas gracias. Pdta las fotos de los circuitos mas delante se las subo porq no pude subirlas.


----------



## crimson (Jul 29, 2012)

Hola maresyoc, bienvenido a la Comunidad, me parece que lo que estás buscando está por acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/calcula-frecuencia-emisor-88-108mhz-34083/

en el post #12. Saludos C


----------



## maresyoc (Jul 30, 2012)

ok crimson, gracias voy a chekarla y si tengo dudas te pregunto. Y acerca del detector de radiofrecuencias si se puede elaborar o existe algun tema o pagina de el?
saludos


----------



## tiago (Jul 31, 2012)

maresyoc dijo:


> ok crimson, gracias voy a chekarla y si tengo dudas te pregunto. Y acerca del detector de radiofrecuencias si se puede elaborar o existe algun tema o pagina de el?
> saludos



Pero para probar si funciona el emisor, sólo lo tienes que acercar a un receptor e intentar sintonizarlo. No es preciso un detector de RF. No te preocupes por eso.

Comienza el proyecto, preséntalo y ya verás como anda 

Saludos.


----------



## faber235 (Ago 1, 2012)

thxd3dvs dijo:


> interesante bueno quedara en veremos ese proyecto gracias de todas formas



hola thxd, no tenes alguna radio fm vieja o un tv en desuso? de ellos podes sacar todo lo que necesitas.
Saludos


----------



## manda16 (Ago 1, 2012)

yo no encontre  el condensador de 1 uf a  50v  puedo ponerle  uno  de 105 a  250v


----------



## tiago (Ago 2, 2012)

manda16 dijo:


> yo no encontre  el condensador de 1 uf a  50v  puedo ponerle  uno  de 105 a  250v




A ver, vamos a usar un poco la cabeza ... Si en la receta pone, que el guiso lleva una cucharada de sal, y le ponemos cinco, todos sabemos lo que ha de ocurrir.
En cuanto a los condensadores, ocurre lo mismo. Si nos dán un valor y le ponemos otro diferente, nos alejamos de las posibilidades de éxito y/o correcto funcionamiento.

En el esquema del primer post (Si es ese el que estás montando) No existe condensador de 1µF, si no de .1µF, que es igual a 0'1µf  ... Le quieres poner 105¿F a 250 Volt.
No sé si funcionará ... Explícate un poco mas. ¿Son 105 nF?

Saludos.


----------



## manda16 (Ago 2, 2012)

esun  capacitor  de 105 uf a 250v  es que  me  lo recomendaron el  la tiemda  de electronica


----------



## Americo8888 (Ago 2, 2012)

105, debe ser de la nomenclatura 10 y cinco "ceros", es decir 10 00000pF o sea 1 millón de pF=1uF, a 250 V debe ser grandecito. Si asi te lo han recomendado, entonces así debe ser, siendo asi, úsalo.
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## faber235 (Ago 3, 2012)

manda16 dijo:


> yo no encontre  el condensador de 1 uf a  50v  puedo ponerle  uno  de 105 a  250v



si el que estas armando es este  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/upload/EinSoldiatFiles/Transmisordiagrama.jpg como dice tiago no hay ningun capacitor de 1 mf  es de 0.1 o .1 mf
seria 104, no 105 que como dice americo hay que "traducir" el valor, 10 + 4 o 5 ceros,
.1 o 0.1 seria 104, 10 + 4 ceros con unidad en pf seria 10 0000 pf  o 0.1 mf que son 6 lugares a la izquierda. Ese capacitor es ceramico


----------



## maresyoc (Ago 3, 2012)

Hola amigos miren aqui les subo mi transmisor esta casi listo le falta la antena, la bateria y el jack. Pero tengo miedo de quemarlo o quemar mi cel o mi compu porque es lo unico que tengo para transmitir y recibir la señal, por eso les quiero pedir su ayuda para saber como conectar la bateria y el mini jack. He leido que la tierra va conectada a la R3 y el otro cable del lado que dice + en C1. Y en la bateria el cable rojo que es el + del lado de arriba donde esta r1, y el cable negro abajo. Estoy en lo cierto o no?.
Perdon y tengo otra duda renhanga decia que para que este transmisor fuera estereo habia que poner un capacitor de 1 microfaradio y una resistencia de 470 omhs en serie para cada señal (L y R). es verdad y si si como se pondrian.
gracias


----------



## faber235 (Ago 5, 2012)

maresyoc dijo:


> Hola amigos miren aqui les subo mi transmisor esta casi listo le falta la antena, la bateria y el jack. Pero tengo miedo de quemarlo o quemar mi cel o mi compu porque es lo unico que tengo para transmitir y recibir la señal, por eso les quiero pedir su ayuda para saber como conectar la bateria y el mini jack. He leido que la tierra va conectada a la R3 y el otro cable del lado que dice + en C1. Y en la bateria el cable rojo que es el + del lado de arriba donde esta r1, y el cable negro abajo. Estoy en lo cierto o no?.
> Perdon y tengo otra duda renhanga decia que para que este transmisor fuera estereo habia que poner un capacitor de 1 microfaradio y una resistencia de 470 omhs en serie para cada señal (L y R). es verdad y si si como se pondrian.
> gracias




Efectivamente, el jack y la bateria se conectan como decis mando un adjunto corroborandolo
Estuve revisando tu placa y parece todo ok, el unico error que me parecio ver es que conectaste los 2 terminales del led al mismo lugar, el negativo, estoy en lo cierto?, tenes que conectarle una resistencia de 470 ohm del anodo al positivo. aqui tenes una pagina que podes ver sobre eso. 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circuito_de_LED

Por ultimo, te comento que no se puede convertir ese transmi en estereo. para eso hay un integrado el BA1404 que es un tx estereo que necesita algunos componentes y un ampli de salida. si lo buscas con google lo encontras.


me olvidaba, la bobina parece un poco grande, deberia ser de 6 vueltas segun dice el esquema, en la tuya conte 10, tal vez te confundio la foto donde esta enrrollando el alambre, lo que hizo el autor es arrollar 2 tramos de alambre juntos para dar una separacion del diametro de un alambre a las espiras de la bobina, uno se saca y te quedas con una bobina de 6 vueltas con las espiras separadas un diametro de alambre (perdon por repetir)
proba antes de conectar el celu o la compu para saber si anda el oscilador y te aparece en la banda de FM, creo que la vas a tener achicar la bobina.

Saludos

fabian


----------



## manda16 (Ago 6, 2012)

graciass faber fuev de gran ayuda mi brother vamos   a ver si funciona les  agradesco


----------



## faber235 (Ago 7, 2012)

manda16 dijo:


> graciass faber fuev de gran ayuda mi brother vamos   a ver si funciona les  agradesco



conta como funciona

por cierto, el cap de 105 mf x 250v cual es? podes poner una foto ?


----------



## maresyoc (Ago 9, 2012)

hola fabian gracias x contestar. Hice lo que me dijiste quite el led, hice mas chica la bobina, conecte lo que me faltaba y lo he estado prrobando pero nada no logro sintonizarlo ni buscando con la radio, ni fijando una estacion y moviendo el trimmer que podria hacer, o que pudiera comprar para chekar si esta funcionando o que anda mal?. Las fotos las subo en un rato mas xq estan utilizando la compu
saludos
gracias


----------



## lacers (Ago 9, 2012)

hola maresyoc, tambien proba apretando la bobina con la mano, yo la primera vez que lo hice separe la bobina al maximo.. y de apoco la fui apretando con los dedos hasta escuchar algo en el dial.. otra cosa que hise fue escuchar si esta transmitiendo en otro lado, como por ejamplo en el canal 6, o tal vez en am.. si todo esta bien armado la señal en algun lado deberia estar.. saludos..


----------



## maresyoc (Ago 9, 2012)

Ok muchas gracias lacers por tu respuesta intentare abrir la bobina a ver que pasa, ps aqui les subo las fotos ahora ya se ve mas feo  saludos
perdon se me olvidaba decirles que no encontre el capacitor variable de 5-60pF solo de 6.8-40pF
pudiera ser esa la razon?


----------



## lacers (Ago 9, 2012)

otra cosa, en el mio conecte la bateria donde esta el condensador 8 en paralelo, y donde esta R5 que hay un simbolo de tierra solde un cable de unos 30cm y lo use de masa osea lo solde al gabinete (cajita de metal), otra cosa que podes hacer es agarrar el cable de masa con la mano para ver si agarra mejor la frecuencia. conta como te va...


----------



## faber235 (Ago 9, 2012)

maresyoc dijo:


> Ok muchas gracias lacers por tu respuesta intentare abrir la bobina a ver que pasa, ps aqui les subo las fotos ahora ya se ve mas feo  saludos
> perdon se me olvidaba decirles que no encontre el capacitor variable de 5-60pF solo de 6.8-40pF
> pudiera ser esa la razon?



maresyoc
tenes tester? medile el consumo, estuve viendo las pics y tengo la impresion de que el transistor esta al reves pero no lo alcanzo a ver bien, te dejo un archivo con las patas del transistor visto desde abajo, chequealas y decime el consumo, estimo que sabes como medirlo, cualquier cosa decime.
estoy viendo las nuevas pics que pusiste y sigo pensando que intercambiaste el emisor con el colector, chequealo (es probable que los 2).  No te hagas problema si se ve un poco feo, el tema es que funke y lo vamos a hacer andar. te digo que la bobina quedo relinda, aunque la antena deberia estar conectada a 1 vuelta de donde la conectaste, pero dejala donde esta por el momento, cuando funcione la ajustas.
por cierto de arriba se ve joya.
espero tu comentario
saludos


----------



## maresyoc (Ago 9, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> maresyoc
> tenes tester? medile el consumo, estuve viendo las pics y tengo la impresion de que el transistor esta al reves pero no lo alcanzo a ver bien, te dejo un archivo con las patas del transistor visto desde abajo, chequealas y decime el consumo, estimo que sabes como medirlo, cualquier cosa decime.
> estoy viendo las nuevas pics que pusiste y sigo pensando que intercambiaste el emisor con el colector, chequealo (es probable que los 2).  No te hagas problema si se ve un poco feo, el tema es que funke y lo vamos a hacer andar. te digo que la bobina quedo relinda, aunque la antena deberia estar conectada a 1 vuelta de donde la conectaste, pero dejala donde esta por el momento, cuando funcione la ajustas.
> por cierto de arriba se ve joya.
> ...



Ah ok. Muchas gracias lacers y faber. Estuve viendo los transistores y es verdad estan al reves, habia buscado informacion de todos los demas componentes pero de los transistores no, peke de novato jeje. El tester no lo tengo pero lo voy a comprar, esque me ha gustado esto de la electronica y quiero seguir aprendiendo. Muchas gracias y deja consigo el tester saludos


----------



## faber235 (Ago 10, 2012)

maresyoc dijo:


> Ah ok. Muchas gracias lacers y faber. Estuve viendo los transistores y es verdad estan al reves, habia buscado informacion de todos los demas componentes pero de los transistores no, peke de novato jeje. El tester no lo tengo pero lo voy a comprar, esque me ha gustado esto de la electronica y quiero seguir aprendiendo. Muchas gracias y deja consigo el tester saludos



son cosas que ocurren, con lo transistores hay que ver bien las patas porque siempre hay un pero, si te fijas un modelo del 2222 es al reves y estimo que la plaqueta esta dibujada para ese modelo, es raro porque en esta aplicacion es mejor usar los metalicos.
creo que si das vuelta el trans. te va a funcionar y no necesitaras el tester, si te decidis a comprarlo recorda que tension se mide en paralelo y corriente en serie, yo casi siempre chequeaba la corriente que deberia andar alrededor de los 50 o 100 ma si no me equivoco.
conta como te fue y dale para adelante que es lindo saber, saludos


----------



## espon (Ago 11, 2012)

muchachos por donde conecto este cap variable?


----------



## maresyoc (Ago 12, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> son cosas que ocurren, con lo transistores hay que ver bien las patas porque siempre hay un pero, si te fijas un modelo del 2222 es al reves y estimo que la plaqueta esta dibujada para ese modelo, es raro porque en esta aplicacion es mejor usar los metalicos.
> creo que si das vuelta el trans. te va a funcionar y no necesitaras el tester, si te decidis a comprarlo recorda que tension se mide en paralelo y corriente en serie, yo casi siempre chequeaba la corriente que deberia andar alrededor de los 50 o 100 ma si no me equivoco.
> conta como te fue y dale para adelante que es lindo saber, saludos



Muchas gracias faber, ya cambie los transistores y puse la antena en la segunda vuelta, ayer logre sintonizar pero se escuchaba muy feo, batalle para sintonizarla porque la señal esta como muy debil casi no se escucha, deja le intento otra vez porque anoche habia mucha interferencia. En una  rato mas subo la fotos y te cuento que paso


----------



## maresyoc (Ago 12, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> son cosas que ocurren, con lo transistores hay que ver bien las patas porque siempre hay un pero, si te fijas un modelo del 2222 es al reves y estimo que la plaqueta esta dibujada para ese modelo, es raro porque en esta aplicacion es mejor usar los metalicos.
> creo que si das vuelta el trans. te va a funcionar y no necesitaras el tester, si te decidis a comprarlo recorda que tension se mide en paralelo y corriente en serie, yo casi siempre chequeaba la corriente que deberia andar alrededor de los 50 o 100 ma si no me equivoco.
> conta como te fue y dale para adelante que es lindo saber, saludos



faber parece que ya funciona ahora lo malo es sintonizarlo, con el jack no puedo, pero sin el es mas facil logro estaciones que se quedan sin ruido, lo malo es que quito el destornilador y se pierde, intente aislarlo con cinta de aislar y nada y esq no he conseguido desarmadores de plastico, Te cuento que tenia todo conectado y de repente escuche 1 silencio pero no se escuchaba nada de musica y si frotaba la bobina se escuchaba todo le afectaba, lo malo fue que no habia visto que se desconecto la tierra del jack, y al conectarla otra vez ya no pude sintonizarla te subo las fotos ahora si esta feo a ver que me sugieres que haga
saludos


----------



## faber235 (Ago 12, 2012)

espon dijo:


> [url]http://img.overpic.net/thumbs/j/3/q/xj3qxgmosdx753zxatr_s.jpg[/url]
> 
> muchachos por donde conecto este cap variable?



espon, de donde conseguiste ese variable? si es de una radio de AM no te va a servir, y es lo que parece ya que los de am fm tienen 4 trimmers y ese tiene solo 2, deberias probar, donde conectaste los cables negros tiene que haber 3 contactos, el del medio masa y las puntas son las conecciones de cada uno de los 2 variables con respecto a masa, asi qeu deberias usar el centro y una punta. El tema es que deberia ser un variable de radio FM que es de baja capacidad.





maresyoc dijo:


> faber parece que ya funciona ahora lo malo es sintonizarlo,



hay un puente que no va, el que esta en la resistencia que alimenta el mic, estas mandando 9 volt al mp3, celu, etc

si escuchas muy bajo es que esta fuera de frecuencia y escuchas una armonica, los transmisores junto a la frecuencia fundamental generan frecuencias armonicas, en ese caso la fundamental puede estar mucho mas abajo de la frecuencia que elegis. 
El paso seria elegir un lugar en el dial de la radio en que no escuches ninguna emisora, despues ir moviendo el trimmer hasta que no escuches el soplido caracteristico de la FM, es posible que en el momento que se te desconecto el jack haya estado en frecuencia, si colocas el parlante de la radio cerca de la bobina se puede producir un acoplamiento acustico, que es lo mismo que raspar la bobina y escucharlo en la radio.

cuando pruebes coloca la antena estirada lejos de la entrada de audio, los cables de audio retorcelos para que el de masa quede rodeando al vivo, (es casi como un cable mallado). 


Por ultimo me parece que las conecciones son muy largas, fijate si podes achicar por lo menos las de la bobina como te muestro en la foto y lo que te sobre de pista del impreso sacalas, las podes cortar con una hojita de afeitar y retirarlas. si queres la antena sacala tambien por el momento, yo te decia que la dejaras como estaba porque influye mucho en la bobina y por lo tanto tambien en la frecuencia (se pone inestable).

bueno, tenes algunas cositas para probar, despues vemos si hay que adaptar impedancias entre el mp3, celu y el transmisor.

en el comentario #10 del foro hay unos pdf con una plaqueta para los 2222 metalicos, fijate.

Bueno, espero novedades


----------



## faber235 (Ago 12, 2012)

espon dijo:


> [url]http://img.overpic.net/thumbs/j/3/q/xj3qxgmosdx753zxatr_s.jpg[/url]
> 
> muchachos por donde conecto este cap variable?




Espon, si no conseguis variable podes usar un capacitor de 10 picofaradios y ajustar abriendo o cerrando las vueltas de la bobina, podrias hacer asi, abri un poco la bobina y busca con una radio de fm sin estirar la antena, si no lo encontras cerra la bobina y buscalo de nuevo.
una vez que lo encuentres para variarlo si cerras la bobina la frecuencia baja ( va para los 88 mhz) si la abris la fecuencia sube (va para los 108), espero que sirva. saludos

pd. me falto decirte que de usarlo hagas las conecciones lo mas cortas posibles


----------



## espon (Ago 12, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> Espon, si no conseguis variable podes usar un capacitor de 10 picofaradios y ajustar abriendo o cerrando las vueltas de la bobina, podrias hacer asi, abri un poco la bobina y busca con una radio de fm sin estirar la antena, si no lo encontras cerra la bobina y buscalo de nuevo.
> una vez que lo encuentres para variarlo si cerras la bobina la frecuencia baja ( va para los 88 mhz) si la abris la fecuencia sube (va para los 108), espero que sirva. saludos
> 
> pd. me falto decirte que de usarlo hagas las conecciones lo mas cortas posibles



dale ahora cuento tenga devuelta tiempo libre me lo pongo a ver ! gracias el dato y sobre el cap variable lo saque de una radio vieja am fm cosa rara no jajaj


----------



## faber235 (Ago 13, 2012)

espon dijo:


> dale ahora cuento tenga devuelta tiempo libre me lo pongo a ver ! gracias el dato y sobre el cap variable lo saque de una radio vieja am fm cosa rara no jajaj



me resulta raro, tiene solo 2 trimmers y si es am-fm deberia tener 4, ya que deberia tener 4 cap variables dentro, los de am son de mayor capacidad que los de fm y necesitas uno para el oscilador local y otro para la bobina de antena. 2 variables y 2 trimmers por banda, en fin, si probas con un cap. fijo proba con 10 y si no lo encontras proba con 20pf.

saludos!


----------



## espon (Ago 13, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> me resulta raro, tiene solo 2 trimmers y si es am-fm deberia tener 4, ya que deberia tener 4 cap variables dentro, los de am son de mayor capacidad que los de fm y necesitas uno para el oscilador local y otro para la bobina de antena. 2 variables y 2 trimmers por banda, en fin, si probas con un cap. fijo proba con 10 y si no lo encontras proba con 20pf.
> 
> saludos!



ahora de ultima veo si consigo otro de las radios que tengo por ahi.


----------



## maresyoc (Ago 13, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> cuando pruebes coloca la antena estirada lejos de la entrada de audio, los cables de audio retorcelos para que el de masa quede rodeando al vivo, (es casi como un cable mallado).
> 
> 
> bueno, tenes algunas cositas para probar, despues vemos si hay que adaptar impedancias entre el mp3, celu y el transmisor.
> ...



hola faber, que cres por fin funciono hice todo lo que me dijiste, no conecte la antena, y si se escucha me parece que claro solo que con los sonidos graves se distorsiona y se escucha muy feo igual con los agudos, tambien cuando le subo al cel que es el que conecto al jack se escucha muy chillon muy feo. Ah y se escucha a mas de 5 mts no e checado hasta donde llega y se escucha como en cuatro estaciones pero nadamas en 2 mas claro (no se que numero de estacion seran pero es de las primeras y de las ultimas). Espero tu respuesta para saber si ponemos lo de las impedancias o si hubiera algo mas que modificarle. Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## faber235 (Ago 14, 2012)

maresyoc dijo:


> hola faber, que cres por fin funciono hice todo lo que me dijiste, no conecte la antena, y si se escucha me parece que claro solo que con los sonidos graves se distorsiona y se escucha muy feo igual con los agudos, tambien cuando le subo al cel que es el que conecto al jack se escucha muy chillon muy feo. Ah y se escucha a mas de 5 mts no e checado hasta donde llega y se escucha como en cuatro estaciones pero nadamas en 2 mas claro (no se que numero de estacion seran pero es de las primeras y de las ultimas). Espero tu respuesta para saber si ponemos lo de las impedancias o si hubiera algo mas que modificarle. Muchas gracias y saludos




Ok, por lo que decis es probable que no estes bien en la frecuencia, te diria que sigas probando hasta que consigas el alcance mas lejano posible. Proba sin el celu, tenes que escuchar cero sopildo en la radio y si tocas la plaqueta escucharas el ruido como si tuviera un microfono, (se llama microfonismo).

El cable del celu, te decia que lo retuerzas com si estuviera trenzado para que quede el vivo dentro y el de masa rodeandolo, vos hiciste una bobina   (en el dibujo esta como te quedaria).

imagino que sacaste el puente que te marque, no lo puedo ver debajo del cable rojo.

Por ultimo podes conectarle un mic de computadoras, no tenes ninguno? si encontras alguno vas a tenes que conectar la resistencia de 1kohm  que falta para alimentarlo. 

Te mando un dibujo de como adaptar las impedancias, no estoy seguro de las mismas asi que es estimado por ahi si alguno sabe mejor como hacer y nos da una mano bienvenido, la resistencia de 10 ohms es para que si bajas todo el pot no se ponga en corto la salida del celu que tampoco estoy seguro de cuanto sera porque hoy los auriculares varian bastante.
Esto va a nivel experimental.
Fijate que esta el circuito y el dibujo fisico de las conexiones.
Saludos


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Ago 14, 2012)

Gente.. En vez de usar el 2N2222 o los BC547 o 548 podria usar unos tip 32 o tip 31? como me afectaria en el resto del circuito? 

gracias


----------



## faber235 (Ago 15, 2012)

LucioBarbieri dijo:


> Gente.. En vez de usar el 2N2222 o los BC547 o 548 podria usar unos tip 32 o tip 31? como me afectaria en el resto del circuito?
> 
> gracias



Fijate en el archivo que adjunto al final de la tabla de la primera pagina donde dice fT y vas a ver la razon por la que ese transistor no funciona, ademas hay otras, pero esa es la principal.

si queres usar un transistor en RF la fT tiene que ser al menos el doble de la que pretendes trabajar, en este caso deberia ser 300 Mhz, si te fijas los datasheets del 2222 o 547 - 548
veras que andan por ahi.

Igual los 547-548 son transistores de audio, no son especificos para RF.

El 2222 es de conmutacion

Saludos


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Ago 15, 2012)

Aahh.. gracias *faber235* jaja no encontre la tabla pero anduve leyendo sobre el tema y me di cuenta porque.. gracias


----------



## faber235 (Ago 15, 2012)

LucioBarbieri dijo:


> Aahh.. gracias *faber235* jaja no encontre la tabla pero anduve leyendo sobre el tema y me di cuenta porque.. gracias



perdoname Lucio, pensando que escribir me olvide el adjunto, de cualquier manera en internet podes encontrar el datasheet de cualquier semiconductor, aunque a veces hay que saber algo de ingles.
Saludos


----------



## maresyoc (Ago 15, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> Ok, por lo que decis es probable que no estes bien en la frecuencia, te diria que sigas probando hasta que consigas el alcance mas lejano posible. Proba sin el celu, tenes que escuchar cero sopildo en la radio y si tocas la plaqueta escucharas el ruido como si tuviera un microfono, (se llama microfonismo).
> 
> El cable del celu, te decia que lo retuerzas com si estuviera trenzado para que quede el vivo dentro y el de masa rodeandolo, vos hiciste una bobina   (en el dibujo esta como te quedaria).
> 
> ...



perdon faber pero no te entendi lo que me dijiste en el dibujo me lo pudieras decir otra vez x favor. A y lo del cable del jack tampoco te habia entendido pero ahora si jajaja gracias.


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Ago 16, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> perdoname Lucio, pensando que escribir me olvide el adjunto, de cualquier manera en internet podes encontrar el datasheet de cualquier semiconductor, aunque a veces hay que saber algo de ingles.
> Saludos



Jaja no hay drama, igual encontre un par de 2222 y son los que estoy usando.. hoy empece a soldar todos los componentes.. solo me falta el trimmer que pienso ir un dia de estos a comprarlo.. 

Muchas gracias por todo, saludos 

LucioBarbieri


----------



## faber235 (Ago 16, 2012)

maresyoc dijo:


> perdon faber pero no te entendi lo que me dijiste en el dibujo me lo pudieras decir otra vez x favor. A y lo del cable del jack tampoco te habia entendido pero ahora si jajaja gracias.



la idea es colocar un potenciometro de 50 kohms y una resistencia de 10 ohms entre la entrada de audio y el celu, en esta pic se ve un poco mejor espero, el que dice vivo iria a la entrada de audio del transmisor.  Saludos


----------



## maresyoc (Ago 16, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> la idea es colocar un potenciometro de 50 kohms y una resistencia de 10 ohms entre la entrada de audio y el celu, en esta pic se ve un poco mejor espero, el que dice vivo iria a la entrada de audio del transmisor.  Saludos



ah ok gracias entonces deja lo hago y te cuento. Oye otra cosa esque mañana voy para donde consigo las cosas de electronica, y me gustaria saber si sabes de algun transmisor pero estereo para conseguir las partes esque me tardo hasta meses en ir y para aprovechar la vuelta. 
gracias, saludos


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Ago 16, 2012)

Puedes preguntar mismo en la tienda donde lo vas a comprar por alguno que te sea de utilidad.. trata de estar seguro que te sirve..


----------



## maresyoc (Ago 16, 2012)

ok gracias, pero lo que yo queria es hacer otro transmisor de radio pero que ahora fuera estereo, y queria saber si me podian recomendar algun circuito para hacerlo yo, y aprovechar mi vuelta para comprar el material que necesito. Gracias. saludos


----------



## faber235 (Ago 17, 2012)

maresyoc dijo:


> ok gracias, pero lo que yo queria es hacer otro transmisor de radio pero que ahora fuera estereo, y queria saber si me podian recomendar algun circuito para hacerlo yo, y aprovechar mi vuelta para comprar el material que necesito. Gracias. saludos



ese que te mostre antes es creo lo mas facil de hacer, aqui lo tenes en otros links http://electronics-diy.com/stereo-fm-transmitter-with-ba1404.php http://electronics-diy.com/BA1404_Stereo_FM_Transmitter.php  yo no consegui el integrado, pregunta tal vez alla lo consigas, (tampoco lo busque mucho). 
Ese integrado hace todo y necesita algunos componentes externos nada mas.

en este otro tenes otro sistema pero usa un microprocesador y hay que programarlo

http://cappels.org/dproj/FM_MPX_STEREO/SIMPLE FM STEREO MULTIPLEX ENOCDER CIRCUIT.html

_Como no cumplo las políticas del foro me editaron el mensaje_ ...

saludos


----------



## faber235 (Ago 17, 2012)

maresyoc  aqui tenes algo facil de hacer y lo podes acoplar al que ya hiciste http://www.sm0vpo.com/audio/stereo_enc.htm 

mil disculpas por la direccion, no queria sobrecargar el post


----------



## tiago (Ago 17, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> maresyoc  aqui tenes algo facil de hacer y lo podes acoplar al que ya hiciste http://www.sm0vpo.com/audio/stereo_enc.htm
> 
> mil disculpas por la direccion, no queria sobrecargar el post



No te preocupes por eso, un post no se sobrecarga, sólo se enriquece.

Saludos.


----------



## maresyoc (Ago 17, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> maresyoc  aqui tenes algo facil de hacer y lo podes acoplar al que ya hiciste http://www.sm0vpo.com/audio/stereo_enc.htm
> 
> mil disculpas por la direccion, no queria sobrecargar el post



muchas gracias faber, y disculpa tratare de encontrar las partes. Y acerca del otro transmisor disculpame pero apenas voy a comprar el potenciometro y la resistencia, en cuanto los tenga te digo lo que pase gracias.


----------



## faber235 (Ago 17, 2012)

maresyoc dijo:


> muchas gracias faber, y disculpa tratare de encontrar las partes. Y acerca del otro transmisor disculpame pero apenas voy a comprar el potenciometro y la resistencia, en cuanto los tenga te digo lo que pase gracias.



Ok, ojala consigas los elementos. No hay nada que disculpar, todo bien.

fabian


----------



## maresyoc (Ago 22, 2012)

Hola faber, ya tengo el potenciometro y la resistencia mañana los pongo y te digo que paso. Ya compre el tester, tambien por si se ocupa. Tengo una duda quise escuchar la musica de la compu en la radio y no se escucha se pierde la estacion, y se quiere escuchar pero muy feo, no se logra sintonizar, lo mismoo pasa si intento conectarlo a la grabadora. Solo  cuando le conecto con el cel se escucha bien. El BA1404 no lo pude conseguir creo que si va a ser muy dificil. Saludos

Una duda mas, ya casi no tengo espacio en la baquelita, y tendria que poner el potenciometro lejos en el unico espacio en el que cabe, eso le afecta, porq lei que entre mas cortas las coneexiones es mejor?


----------



## faber235 (Ago 23, 2012)

maresyoc dijo:


> Hola faber, ya tengo el potenciometro y la resistencia mañana los pongo y te digo que paso. Ya compre el tester, tambien por si se ocupa. Tengo una duda quise escuchar la musica de la compu en la radio y no se escucha se pierde la estacion, y se quiere escuchar pero muy feo, no se logra sintonizar, lo mismoo pasa si intento conectarlo a la grabadora. Solo  cuando le conecto con el cel se escucha bien. El BA1404 no lo pude conseguir creo que si va a ser muy dificil. Saludos
> 
> Una duda mas, ya casi no tengo espacio en la baquelita, y tendria que poner el potenciometro lejos en el unico espacio en el que cabe, eso le afecta, porq lei que entre mas cortas las coneexiones es mejor?



maresyoc, me alegro por el tester, si vas a seguir con el hobby de la electronica lo vas a usar.

El pote lo podes colocar fuera de la plaqueta, lo que podes hacer es clavar un par de maderitas en L  agujerear y colocar el pote en la que va parada y colocar la plaqueta sobre la otra con tornillos y algun separador. Las conexiones cortas se recomiendan en radiofrecuencia (RF), en audiofrec. (AF) no hay problemas pero se usan cables mallados para evitar interferencias. el otro problema es que se pueden producir realimentaciones entre la parte de RF y la de AF. si no tenes cable mallado siempre esta el truco de trenzarlos o retorcerlos.

El BA1404 es un integrado interesante pero nunca lo busque por aqui porque dudaba de conseguirlo. el sistema que propone Harry Lythall  http://www.sm0vpo.com:800/audio/stereo_enc.htm  parece interesante y con componentes relativamente discretos, el unico problema alli es el cristal de 4860 Khz o 4.860 Mhz, que yo probaria tal vez uno de 5 Mhz habria que ver como bajar un poco la frecuencia.

Si te animas podemos armarlo, no se como andas para el ingles pero te doy una mano.

Por ultimo, estimo que se te pierde cuando conectas la compu o la grabadora por alguna realimentacion, el problema es que estas trabajando con frecuencias altas (VHF) y la estabilidad es muy relativa, muchas veces pedimos mas de la cuenta, hay que ser muy cuidadoso.

aqui hay un codificador estereo para la compu y algunas infos mas

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tutorial-armar-fm-profesional-software-33431/


----------



## maresyoc (Ago 23, 2012)

hola faber, a versi te parece como puse el pot y la resistencia, o lo hago como me dijiste, esque aqui no tengo mucho material. En cuanto al proyecto que me dices si me gustaria, mi ingles es regular, deja lo cheko y si tengo dudas te digo. En cuanto a lo que me recomiendas para los ruidos de la compu, en un rato mas lo busco vi que existe una version de winamp, es la que me llamo mas la atencion por conocerla y por ser gratis jeje.
una duda para que sirve eso que le acabamos de poner?
gracias 
saludos


----------



## maresyoc (Ago 23, 2012)

faber estuve probando el transmisor, y creo que se escucha mejor ya no se distorcionan los bajos ni los agudos, en el cel se escucha en 2 estaciones creca del 88 y cerca del 108, digo cerca porque mi radio no es digital y solo veo 1 aproximado. Al conectarlo a la compu, tengo q tenerla con el volumen mas bajo para que no se distorcione y tambien el pot si le subo se comienza a distorcionar y solo se escucha en una estacion. Pero sigue escuchandoce mucho mas claro cuando lo conecto al cel. saludos


----------



## faber235 (Ago 24, 2012)

maresyoc dijo:


> faber estuve probando el transmisor, y creo que se escucha mejor ya no se distorcionan los bajos ni los agudos, en el cel se escucha en 2 estaciones creca del 88 y cerca del 108, digo cerca porque mi radio no es digital y solo veo 1 aproximado. Al conectarlo a la compu, tengo q tenerla con el volumen mas bajo para que no se distorcione y tambien el pot si le subo se comienza a distorcionar y solo se escucha en una estacion. Pero sigue escuchandoce mucho mas claro cuando lo conecto al cel. saludos



Tal vez los valores que te di no sean correctos pero si mejoro esta bien, el problema de la distorsión las FM lo corrigen con compresores y otros equipos complejos ya que de otra manera la modulacion supera los anchos de banda y los receptores los recortan.


----------



## impresora12 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hola, tengo una pregunta. ¿Si yo en vez de un microfono le pongo un jack de 3.5 mm hembra para poder conectarlo a la salida de auricular del celular hace falta agregarle otro componente mas? ¿o solo basta con que en vez de poner el microfono le ponga el jack hembra y listo?

Muchas Gracias, Saludos..


----------



## karol94 (Sep 3, 2012)

yo creo que habría que ponerle entre el jack 3,5mm hembra y el movil, un amplificador, ya que la señal transmitida seria la del movil que suena muy bajo, no se si estoy en lo cierto pero creo que es así.


----------



## faber235 (Sep 4, 2012)

karol94 dijo:


> yo creo que habría que ponerle entre el jack 3,5mm hembra y el movil, un amplificador, ya que la señal transmitida seria la del movil que suena muy bajo, no se si estoy en lo cierto pero creo que es así.




maresyoc lo estuvo probando con el celular y decia que no sale bien el audio, a mi parecer es mejor el circuito que tiene un operacional a la entrada, podria ser un lm358 que no necesita fuente con negativo y es muy facil de conectar, podria estar en lugar del primer transistor, hay varios circuitos dando vueltas por internet, es cuestion de buscar.

podria ser algo asi como en este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/emisor-88-108-mhz-c-i-operacional-18145/

salu2


----------



## impresora12 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok muchas gracias probare despues a ver que resultados obtengo


----------



## faber235 (Sep 5, 2012)

impresora12 dijo:


> Ok muchas gracias probare despues a ver que resultados obtengo



Fijate que en unos mensajes anteriores le decia a maresyoc como conectar un potenciometro, te doy otra opcion para que pruebes. y si maresyoc esta leyendo puede probar tambien.

saludos


----------



## jordonezcere (Sep 5, 2012)

hola, he echo el circuito explicado al principio del hilo y tengo una duda, al comprar el trimmer me dieron uno de tres patillas, como puedo hacer que sea de dos patillas? puedo armar el circuito en protoboard? la bobina tiene que ser de hilo de cobre de 0.41mm que pasa si uso uno de 0.5mm?


----------



## maresyoc (Sep 5, 2012)

ok lo estoy viendo, disculpa y con este cambio a que queremos llegar o cual es el proposito?. Yo sigo al pendiente del foro porque aun no se porque con  el cel se escucha muy claro y a varios metros y al conectarlo a la compu no alcanza ni 2 mts. Se me hace raro que al medir en donde entra la señal del mini jack al conectarlo al cel me marca 18.7 ohm y al conectarlo a la compu no marca nada tendra algo que ver 
saludos


----------



## faber235 (Sep 6, 2012)

jordonezcere dijo:


> hola, he echo el circuito explicado al principio del hilo y tengo una duda, al comprar el trimmer me dieron uno de tres patillas, como puedo hacer que sea de dos patillas? puedo armar el circuito en protoboard? la bobina tiene que ser de hilo de cobre de 0.41mm que pasa si uso uno de 0.5mm?



te posteo una foto del trimmer, es de ese tipo?, la patas enfrentadas son las mismas, estan conectadas entre si y la del centro es la otra coneccion.

Lo podes armar en el protoboard, el unico problema es que el proto te puede inducir muchas capacidades parasitas que pueden influir en la calibracion, de todas maneras no cuesta nada probarlo, en el protoboard el armado es muy rapido.

podes usar  el hilo de 0.5.







maresyoc dijo:


> ok lo estoy viendo, disculpa y con este cambio a que queremos llegar o cual es el proposito?. Yo sigo al pendiente del foro porque aun no se porque con  el cel se escucha muy claro y a varios metros y al conectarlo a la compu no alcanza ni 2 mts. Se me hace raro que al medir en donde entra la señal del mini jack al conectarlo al cel me marca 18.7 ohm y al conectarlo a la compu no marca nada tendra algo que ver
> saludos



fijate el primer esquema y la explicacion de esta pagina, me parece que todo pasa por un exceso de tension a la salida de la pc, deberia ser de alrededor de 10  mV a la entrada del transmisor, te trascribo el texto


"Conectar un cable apantallado entre la entrada de micrófono del transceptor y el LINE OUT
 de la placa de sonido a través de un atenuador de 40 db, que consiste en una resistencia 
 en serie de 100K alimentando una resistencia de 1K en paralelo. Este atenuador reducirá el 
 nivel de la LINE OUT de la tarjeta de sonido de cerca de 1 voltio a la entrada normal de MIC
 a un nivel de entrada de 10 milivoltios, de esta manera la salida elevada de la placa de sonido
 no sobreexcitará y distorsionará la entrada MIC del transceptor."

http://www.qsl.net/xe1itj/PCATRANS.htm

http://www.qsl.net/xe1itj/CONEXION.jpg


----------



## jordonezcere (Sep 7, 2012)

hola, hace ya tiempo empece a hacer un circuito de radio frecuencia en protoboard pero me dijeron que no se podia, como veis que coja un trocito de pane (madera muy fina), la agujere y ahi construya el circuito? el trasmisor es este http://www.ikkaro.com/emisor-fm como podria añadirle un led para que se encienda cuando este funcionando?


----------



## faber235 (Sep 7, 2012)

jordonezcere dijo:


> hola, hace ya tiempo empece a hacer un circuito de radio frecuencia en protoboard pero me dijeron que no se podia, como veis que coja un trocito de pane (madera muy fina), la agujere y ahi construya el circuito? el trasmisor es este http://www.ikkaro.com/emisor-fm como podria añadirle un led para que se encienda cuando este funcionando?



El protoboard es para pruebas, tiene conexiones internas largas y pueden inducir capacidades parasitas, de todas maneras lo podes probar ahi. Si vas a hacer algo definitivo te conviene usar una base mejor, mejor que la madera es el laminado fenolico que se usa para revestir muebles, en ese material podes hacer como te dijeron, no esta nada mal, yo he hecho varios montajes sobre ese materia incluido un transmisor de este tipo. El link muestra el mismo TX de este post, fijate en la pagina 1.
El led que queres agregar para que es, para ver si esta conectada la bateria? o para ver si se genera Radio Frecuencia?
Si es para ver si se conecto la bateria o hay tension podes poner un led con una resistencia de 470ohms en serie con la alimentacion, quedaria en paralelo con C8.
Si es para la RF es un poco mas complejo, en el circuito del Veronica lo tiene pero no se que resultado dara en este TX que es de mucha menor potencia.
Te posteo el circuito y los valores de T5- BC548; D2, D3- 1N4148; C28,29- 1.8 Pf; D5-LED; R19- 220 Ohms; R20- 10k te marque en rojo la parte del led


----------



## maresyoc (Sep 7, 2012)

"Conectar un cable apantallado entre la entrada de micrófono del transceptor y el LINE OUT
 de la placa de sonido a través de un atenuador de 40 db, que consiste en una resistencia 
 en serie de 100K alimentando una resistencia de 1K en paralelo. Este atenuador reducirá el 
 nivel de la LINE OUT de la tarjeta de sonido de cerca de 1 voltio a la entrada normal de MIC
 a un nivel de entrada de 10 milivoltios, de esta manera la salida elevada de la placa de sonido
 no sobreexcitará y distorsionará la entrada MIC del transceptor."

a versi entendi, tengo que conectar un cable blindado y a este 2 resistencias en paralelo una de 100K y otra de 1K. mira este fue el cable que encontre

Probe con el pot como me dijiste pero como no emitia lo volvi a conectar como me habias dicho la 1a vez. Hasta que me di cuenta que el conector de la bateria ya no funciona. Intento otra vez o pruebo con el cable blindado?. Otra duda para conectar el cable blindado sigo utilizando el pot?
gracias. Saludos


----------



## faber235 (Sep 12, 2012)

maresyoc dijo:


> "Conectar un cable apantallado entre la entrada de micrófono del transceptor y el LINE OUT
> de la placa de sonido a través de un atenuador de 40 db, que consiste en una resistencia
> en serie de 100K alimentando una resistencia de 1K en paralelo. Este atenuador reducirá el
> nivel de la LINE OUT de la tarjeta de sonido de cerca de 1 voltio a la entrada normal de MIC
> ...



tenes que usar la malla de blindaje como si fuera el negro (masa), se usa ese tipo de cable en audio para que no entren interferencias externas. el que vos tenes es usado en telefonia, te posteo una foto de un cable mallado para audio. si tenes algun cable de conexion para equipos de audio en desuso la podes usar, esos que tenian fichas RCA o plug.



jordonezcere dijo:


> hola, hace ya tiempo empece a hacer un circuito de radio frecuencia en protoboard pero me dijeron que no se podia, como veis que coja un trocito de pane (madera muy fina), la agujere y ahi construya el circuito? el trasmisor es este http://www.ikkaro.com/emisor-fm como podria añadirle un led para que se encienda cuando este funcionando?



El circuito es el mismo de este foro, lo probaste?


----------



## jordonezcere (Sep 19, 2012)

alguien me podria mandar a mi correo una explicacion detallada de este circuito, quiero decir, porque esas resistencias y no otras, porque en ese sitio, porque dos condensadores de 2.7 y no uno de 5.4, porque esa manera de colocar el circuito..etc. soy novato en electronic, quiero estudiar telecomunicaciones y me gustaria entenderlo antes de armarlo. muchas gracias¡ mi correo es                                                                                                            * 

como no cumplo las políticas del Foro, @ me editaron el mensaje .com

**2.3*  Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a  otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su  buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que  tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto  de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión.  Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no  solicitados a través de mensajes privados.

*Normas de participación*

Desarrolla tus temas dentro del Foro.

Saludos.


----------



## faber235 (Sep 19, 2012)

jordonezcere dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos, soy nuevo en este y tengo alguna duda, porque se colocan hay las resistencias y no en otro sitio? porque de ese valor y no de otro?como se puede calcular el circuito? ya veis que soi novato y me gustaria apremder. gracias¡



te sugiero que armes el circuito como esta y no trates de entenderlo antes de aprender algo de teoria de la materia y un poco de fisica sobre electricidad y electronica porque no vas a poder vislumbrar nada sin esas herramientas.
Te comento que los valores de resitencias alrededor de las transeistores estan calculados para lograr la polarizacion del mismo para que trabaje dentro de sus parametros, estas proporcionan tensiones de trabajo. en cuanto a los capacitores estan calculados para fines determinados, estos pueden ser por ejemplo: hacer que un circuito quede sintonizado en una determinado frecuencia (C5), proveer un acoplamiento capacitivo bloqueando la componente continua (C2,C1), proveer una realimentacion para que el transistor oscile (C6,C7), desacoplar o poner a masa una determinada zona del circuito (C3.C4), filtrar la tension de alimentacion C8. 
Como veras, hacen falta algunos conocimientos basicos y algo mas para interpretar esto, cada cosa depende de una serie de calculos que si bien se pueden simplificar no son improvisados.
saludos


----------



## faber235 (Sep 19, 2012)

aqui tenes un link, en este estan los calculos de polarizacion del transistor, busca el primer tema

http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electronica/elec_basica/tema8/TEMA8.htm


----------



## locodavidruiz (Oct 2, 2012)

Hola amigos, espero que todos estén muy bien, he estado leyendo el foro y la verdad es que soy demasiado novato en el tema, la verdad es que yo estoy buscando mas que un transmisor un bloqueador, mi pregunta no hay forma que este circuito se pueda modificar para que en vez de tener que estar buscando la Frecuencia de radio que se quiera "intervenir" el circuito abarque las todas la frecuencias de radio FM??? Gracias a todos.


----------



## miguel20844 (Oct 2, 2012)

hola a todos los radio aficionados de este foro, mi pregunta es que de cierto hay que si le quito la bobina y le coloco una de fabrica de 1uH los resultados.. mejora? queda lomismo? o empeora? gracias y  ojala me respondan


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 2, 2012)

locodavidruiz dijo:


> Hola amigos, espero que todos estén muy bien, he estado leyendo el foro y la verdad es que soy demasiado novato en el tema, la verdad es que yo estoy buscando mas que un transmisor un bloqueador, mi pregunta no hay forma que este circuito se pueda modificar para que en vez de tener que estar buscando la Frecuencia de radio que se quiera "intervenir" el circuito abarque las todas la frecuencias de radio FM??? Gracias a todos.


 
Tendrías que controlar el circuito tanque por medio de un diodo varicap que entregue capacidad suficiente para cubrir toda la banda, así le inyectas una señal en forma de diente de sierra y será esta rampa la que haga el efecto de bloqueador...





miguel20844 dijo:


> hola a todos los radio aficionados de este foro, mi pregunta es que de cierto hay que si le quito la bobina y le coloco una de fabrica de 1uH los resultados.. mejora? queda lomismo? o empeora? gracias y ojala me respondan


 
Desde mi punto de vista queda lo mismo... obviamente estás obligado a reducir la capacidad del condensador asociado ya que seguro te vas muy abajo en frecuencia.


----------



## faber235 (Oct 3, 2012)

miguel20844 dijo:


> hola a todos los radio aficionados de este foro, mi pregunta es que de cierto hay que si le quito la bobina y le coloco una de fabrica de 1uH los resultados.. mejora? queda lomismo? o empeora? gracias y  ojala me respondan



como dice DJ-glen  no se de cuanto sera la bobina del transmisor pero supongo que debe ser mucho mas chica de 1uH  andara por lo 0.1uH? o tal vez menos? hay alguien con un medidor que mida una bobinita para el transmisor?

segu la calculadora de este sitio
http://www.whatcircuits.com/lc-resonance-frequency-calculator/

rondaria los 0.25uH lo cual seria 1/4 dek que pretendes usar, 

para 1uH deberias tener un capacitor de 2.5pf para 100Mhz   yo usaria un trimmer de 2-10 pf con un capacitor en serie de 5.7pf , con eso cubririas de 85 a 134 Mhz.

probalo y conta como anda.


----------



## miguelus (Oct 3, 2012)

Buenas noches faber235
Una Bobina de .1µH = 100nH la puedes hacer bobinando 5 espira sobre un soporte de 5,5mm y dando una longitud a la Bobina de 6mm.
Si utilizas hilo rígido, por ejemplo de 1mm, no necesitarás un soporte.
100nH con un Condensador 21pF en paralelo resuena en 109,8Mhz, la misma Bobina con un Condensador de 33pF en paralelo resuena en 87,6Mhz.
Tienes que tener en cuenta las capacidades parásitas del circuito que dependerán de la forma de montar los componentes, del tipo de soporte, del transistor utilizado etc.


Sal U2


----------



## faber235 (Oct 3, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches faber235
> Una Bobina de .1µH = 100nH la puedes hacer bobinando 5 espira sobre un soporte de 5,5mm y dando una longitud a la Bobina de 6mm.
> Si utilizas hilo rígido, por ejemplo de 1mm, no necesitarás un soporte.
> 100nH con un Condensador 21pF en paralelo resuena en 109,8Mhz, la misma Bobina con un Condensador de 33pF en paralelo resuena en 87,6Mhz.
> ...



ok gracias por el dato, mi comentario iba para miguel20844 que queria usar una bobina de 1uH  y lo que le estabamos diciendo es justamente que la del transmisor deberia rondar los 0.1uH, de ahi que le comentaba que deberia bajar el capacitor a la 1/4 parte aproximadamente. si sabe positivamente que la bobina es de 1 uH estaria bueno probarla a ver como funka.

un abrazo


----------



## bthillo (Oct 13, 2012)

Saludos,
Hace algún tiempo estoy interesado en armar este circuito, pero me preguntaba si es posible modificarlo para que funcione como una especie de clave morse? Es decir que en lugar de un microfono, le ponga unas entradas lógicas (0 o 1) y dependiendo de la señal que le pase emita un sonido (pitido). Que componentes debería de cambiarle? Hasta ahorita los unicos circuitos que he armado son utilizando Circuitos Integrados (ALU, Decodificadores, Contadores).


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Oct 13, 2012)

saludos a todos.
He armado el circuito y logro transmitir señal de audio proveniente de un computador pero tengo un problema, se escucha un sonido de fondo como un oooooonnnnnnnn   que interfiere. Qué puede ser?.
Agradezco su colaboración.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 13, 2012)

Antena o acople a ésta, debe haber RF hasta por tus oídos jajajajaj

Sin Mentir


----------



## faber235 (Oct 13, 2012)

bthillo dijo:


> Saludos,
> Hace algún tiempo estoy interesado en armar este circuito, pero me preguntaba si es posible modificarlo para que funcione como una especie de clave morse? Es decir que en lugar de un microfono, le ponga unas entradas lógicas (0 o 1) y dependiendo de la señal que le pase emita un sonido (pitido). Que componentes debería de cambiarle? Hasta ahorita los unicos circuitos que he armado son utilizando Circuitos Integrados (ALU, Decodificadores, Contadores).



Si queres transmitir en morse te recomiendo este circuito la razon la podes leer en el articulo, conecta los terminales que dicen parlante a la entrada de microfono, si conoces algo de electronica tal vez podes ahorarte la parte amplificadora ya que el transmisor tiene un transistor amplificador. este es el enlace
http://lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?view=...ca-de-telegrafia&option=com_content&Itemid=72 

Los transmisores de morse interrumpen la portadora y no emiten audio ya que este se forma en el receptor, lo que estamos haciendo aqui es inyectar la oscilacion de baja frecuencia y transmitirla sobre una portadora continua de FM (de hacerlo, claro). Esto se suele usar para practicar no para emitir en morse.

saludos



jhonrafael23 dijo:


> saludos a todos.
> He armado el circuito y logro transmitir señal de audio proveniente de un computador pero tengo un problema, se escucha un sonido de fondo como un oooooonnnnnnnn   que interfiere. Qué puede ser?.
> Agradezco su colaboración.



Con que lo alimentas?? como dice el comentario anterior es posible que tengas alguna RF parasita dando vueltas si no es zumbido de fuente


----------



## bthillo (Oct 16, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> Si queres transmitir en morse te recomiendo este circuito la razon la podes leer en el articulo, conecta los terminales que dicen parlante a la entrada de microfono, si conoces algo de electronica tal vez podes ahorarte la parte amplificadora ya que el transmisor tiene un transistor amplificador. este es el enlace
> http://lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?view=...ca-de-telegrafia&option=com_content&Itemid=72
> 
> Los transmisores de morse interrumpen la portadora y no emiten audio ya que este se forma en el receptor, lo que estamos haciendo aqui es inyectar la oscilacion de baja frecuencia y transmitirla sobre una portadora continua de FM (de hacerlo, claro). Esto se suele usar para practicar no para emitir en morse.
> ...



Muchas gracias, voy a revisar ese circuito. Otra pregunta, en este circuito de radio puedo reemplazar la bobina hecha en casa por una integrada?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 16, 2012)

bthillo dijo:


> Muchas gracias, voy a revisar ese circuito. Otra pregunta, en este circuito de radio puedo reemplazar la bobina hecha en casa por una integrada?


 
Cómo sería eso?


----------



## faber235 (Oct 16, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Cómo sería eso?



suppongo que lo que quiere decir es esa plaqueta que tiene la bobina hacha en el impreso, si, es posible pero vas a tener que cuidar las medidas, tenia una plaqueta con bobina pero no la encuentro  ahora, si queres te la busco y la posteo.

ok, la encontre, aqui tenes un ejemplo, http://www.sm0vpo.com/tx/bug5.htm 

saludos


----------



## bthillo (Oct 16, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Cómo sería eso?


Bueno no estoy muy seguro, porqué lo de la bobina integrada fue un consejo de un profesor de la universidad, el me dijo que la bobina casera era demasiado inestable y que podía intentar sustituirla por una integrada, pero sinceramente yo no se como será. 



faber235 dijo:


> suppongo que lo que quiere decir es esa plaqueta que tiene la bobina hacha en el impreso, si, es posible pero vas a tener que cuidar las medidas, tenia una plaqueta con bobina pero no la encuentro  ahora, si queres te la busco y la posteo



Te lo agradecería mucho, si pudieras pasarme algunas fotos sobre esa plaqueta.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 17, 2012)

Buscá en la web de SM0VPO (http://www.sm0vpo.com/), que es muy amigo de estas bobinas impresas y tiene varios transmisores para montar, desde uno como el que trata este tema (con bobina impresa) hasta otros mucho más elaborados. Este radioaficionado es muy conocido por sus proyectos de calidad.


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Oct 17, 2012)

Bueno efectivamente la fuente estaba metiendo ruido, la sustituí por una batería de 12 voltios de la moto y resulto, el ruido se redujo en un 98%. Metí el circuito en una caja metálica y mejoró. Gracias por sus consejos.


----------



## miguel20844 (Oct 17, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Tendrías que controlar el circuito tanque por medio de un diodo varicap que entregue capacidad suficiente para cubrir toda la banda, así le inyectas una señal en forma de diente de sierra y será esta rampa la que haga el efecto de bloqueador...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias hermano por el consejo





faber235 dijo:


> como dice DJ-glen  no se de cuanto sera la bobina del transmisor pero supongo que debe ser mucho mas chica de 1uH  andara por lo 0.1uH? o tal vez menos? hay alguien con un medidor que mida una bobinita para el transmisor?
> 
> segu la calculadora de este sitio
> http://www.whatcircuits.com/lc-resonance-frequency-calculator/
> ...



faber. lo probe como me dices pero tengo mal sonido y solo tengo 5 metros de alcance de transmion,... que sera?


----------



## faber235 (Oct 18, 2012)

miguel20844 dijo:


> gracias hermano por el consejo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




es muy probable que no estes sintonizando la fundamental, vas a tener que seguir buscando la sintonia, pusiste un trimmer? deberia tener mas alcance pero cuando este en la fundamental el sonido tiene que ser muy bueno, si podes probalo con un microfono, podes usar uno para computadora. 
saludos





DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Buscá en la web de SM0VPO (http://www.sm0vpo.com/), que es muy amigo de estas bobinas impresas y tiene varios transmisores para montar, desde uno como el que trata este tema (con bobina impresa) hasta otros mucho más elaborados. Este radioaficionado es muy conocido por sus proyectos de calidad.



bthillo    Aqui tenes un ejemplo, http://www.sm0vpo.com/tx/bug5.htm





bthillo dijo:


> Te lo agradecería mucho, si pudieras pasarme algunas fotos sobre esa plaqueta.



fijate que aqui te mando un enlace, en esa pagina como dice DJ_Glenn hay varios circuitos para distintas bandas y son de buena calidad, el enlace es de un transmisor de fm que tiene un transistor amplificador de salida, no tiene gran potencia pero supongo (no lo arme) debe ser muy estable. hay tambien un codificador estereo que me gustaria probar.

Saludos


----------



## miguel20844 (Oct 18, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> es muy probable que no estes sintonizando la fundamental, vas a tener que seguir buscando la sintonia, pusiste un trimmer? deberia tener mas alcance pero cuando este en la fundamental el sonido tiene que ser muy bueno, si podes probalo con un microfono, podes usar uno para computadora.
> saludos
> 
> 
> ...



FABER, el transmisor lo apague y lo encendi con una bateria de moto de 12v pero cuando me acerco al circuito para calibrar el trimmer, se escucha en la radio interferencias, cuando coloco la emision.. por ejemplo cuando lo coloco en 104.5, suena la musica que coloco con mi celular serca al MIC. se escucha bien... pero cuando de acerco se pierde señal... QUE SERA??



existe alguna modoficacion buena para este transmisor fm


----------



## faber235 (Oct 19, 2012)

miguel20844 dijo:


> FABER, el transmisor lo apague y lo encendi con una bateria de moto de 12v pero cuando me acerco al circuito para calibrar el trimmer, se escucha en la radio interferencias, cuando coloco la emision.. por ejemplo cuando lo coloco en 104.5, suena la musica que coloco con mi celular serca al MIC. se escucha bien... pero cuando de acerco se pierde señal... QUE SERA??
> 
> existe alguna modoficacion buena para este transmisor fm



la bobina que usaste tienen nucleo? el problema es que al acercarte estas agregando capacidades parasitas que te lo sacan de frecuencia, tal vez colocandolo dentro de una caja metalica, conectando la masa del circuito a la caja y dejando una abertura sobre el trimmer mejore, tenes que usar alguna herramienta plastica  para calibrarlo, fabricate un destornillador con una varillita de plastico o bambu.

podes poner una foto?


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Oct 19, 2012)

Bueno y acá están unas fotos de como quedo el transmisor.


----------



## Estebanortiz1024 (Oct 19, 2012)

Buenas... como instalo el condensador variable (trimmer) en una protoboard, ya que este tiene 3 patitas, no como un condensador normal que tiene 2, asi es:






Gracias


----------



## crimson (Oct 19, 2012)

Hola esteban, esos capacitores tienen dos patas conectadas juntas, fijate con un tester, normalmente son como están en el dibujo, y se coectan a masa o al "lado frío" del circuito, así cuando uno toca el tornillo no se desvía la frecuencia
Saludos C


----------



## faber235 (Oct 19, 2012)

jhonrafael23 dijo:


> Bueno y acá están unas fotos de como quedo el transmisor.



que alcance lograste??   lindo trabajito


----------



## Estebanortiz1024 (Oct 19, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Hola esteban, esos capacitores tienen dos patas conectadas juntas, fijate con un tester, normalmente son como están en el dibujo, y se coectan a masa o al "lado frío" del circuito, así cuando uno toca el tornillo no se desvía la frecuenciaVer el archivo adjunto 81946
> Saludos C



Gracias por responder, osea que una de las 3 patitas del trimmer no va conectada a nada?, osea la central es la del capacitor y cualquiera de las del extremo van a tierra?


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Oct 19, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> que alcance lograste??   lindo trabajito



Efectivos unos 65 metros, se escucha con  interferencia hasta unos 90 metros desde un segundo piso.


----------



## istikis (Oct 20, 2012)

interesante proyecto!!!! gracias por el aporte!....

una pregunta, me gutaría hacerlo para hacer mi guitarra inalambrica. Construyo el transmisor luego el receptor sería cualquier radio (me imagino que digital sería mas exacta para ajustar la frecuencia del dial) pero a esta última, que es la que tengo que conectar al amplificador, sería mas indicado sacar un cable desde el "phones" y conectarlo al amplificador o de los cables del parlante (altavoz) que tenga este "radio receptor FM" ??

Perderé calidad de sonido según que tipo de receptor utilice o simplemente por usar este sistema inalambrico?

un saludo y gracias de antemano!!


----------



## crimson (Oct 20, 2012)

Estebanortiz1024 dijo:


> o sea la central es la del capacitor y cualquiera de las del extremo van a tierra?


Exactamente, el capacitor está entre la central y las de costado. Puede ir a tierra o al lado "frío" del circuito sintonizado.
Saludos C


----------



## faber235 (Oct 20, 2012)

jhonrafael23 dijo:


> Efectivos unos 65 metros, se escucha con  interferencia hasta unos 90 metros desde un segundo piso.



no esta mal por lo saturada que esta la banda de fm en todos lados, me imagino que por ahi no sera la excepcion





istikis dijo:


> interesante proyecto!!!! gracias por el aporte!....
> 
> una pregunta, me gutaría hacerlo para hacer mi guitarra inalambrica. Construyo el transmisor luego el receptor sería cualquier radio (me imagino que digital sería mas exacta para ajustar la frecuencia del dial) pero a esta última, que es la que tengo que conectar al amplificador, sería mas indicado sacar un cable desde el "phones" y conectarlo al amplificador o de los cables del parlante (altavoz) que tenga este "radio receptor FM" ??
> 
> ...



deberias esmeraste en hacerlo la mas compacto posible y ponerlo en una cajita metalica, en cuanto a de donde tomar el audio vas a tener que experimentar un poco por la adaptacion de impedancias entre los equipos pero no creo que se pierda calidad si todo funka bien.
probablemente sacando desde el phones este bien si el ampli tiene buen pre sino vas a tener que sacarlo del parlante


----------



## istikis (Oct 21, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> deberias esmeraste en hacerlo la mas compacto posible y ponerlo en una cajita metalica, en cuanto a de donde tomar el audio vas a tener que experimentar un poco por la adaptacion de impedancias entre los equipos pero no creo que se pierda calidad si todo funka bien.
> probablemente sacando desde el phones este bien si el ampli tiene buen pre sino vas a tener que sacarlo del parlante


 

gracias amigo por la respuesta!!!

habra que experimentar...rompiendo se aprende no?? jejeje...cuando pueda pido los componetes y me lanzo!! 

un saludo.-


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Oct 21, 2012)

De acuerdo contigo faber235, la verdad hay muy poco espacio en el dial pero estoy contento con los resultados obtenidos y la calidad del sonido.


----------



## faber235 (Oct 21, 2012)

istikis dijo:


> gracias amigo por la respuesta!!!
> 
> habra que experimentar...rompiendo se aprende no?? jejeje...cuando pueda pido los componetes y me lanzo!!
> 
> un saludo.-



ok dale, estamos por aqui para ayudar en lo que podamos, no te preocupes que nada se va a romper 



jhonrafael23 dijo:


> De acuerdo contigo faber235, la verdad hay muy poco espacio en el dial pero estoy contento con los resultados obtenidos y la calidad del sonido.



me alegro, como hiciste la coneccion de audio, con microfono o lo conectaste directo por cable?


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Oct 22, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> me alegro, como hiciste la coneccion de audio, con microfono o lo conectaste directo por cable?





Uní las dos entradas por medio de resistencias de 1.5k, no utilizo micrófono ya que uso una diadema (audífonos) con micrófonos incorporados, tomando la salida de audífonos del computador, desde este pongo música y hablo.


----------



## horozco15 (Oct 23, 2012)

buenas yo soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y estoy empezando a tomarlo como un hobbie me apasiona mucho he leido gran parte de los comentarios de este tema y la verdad es que he aprendido muchisimo, bueno le escribo por lo siguiente y perdonen mi ignorancia es que soy muy nuevo en esto estoy haciendo el circuito las dudas son:

1.- en mi ciudad no encontre resistencias de 6.8k pero si de 2.2k, puedo usar estas resistencias en paralelo y no habria ningun problema?

2.- en el diagrama no se en que parte conecto el positivo de la bateria solo veo donde va la tierra pero no entiendo muy bien donde conecto el positivio.

bueno estas son todas mis dudas espero puedan ayudarme, y mucho exito con sus trasmisores yo apenas estoy empezando a construir el mio.

Aqui agrego una imagen para que entiendan un poco mas






agrego otra cosita montando el circuito a la placa me he vuelto todo un ocho no tiene alguien un pcb para imprimir o algun truco para montar este circuito muchas gracias de ante mano, una foto de alguien a ya lo haya hecho por los dos lados por arriba y por debajo si no es mucho pedir, le estaria muy agradecido


----------



## faber235 (Oct 23, 2012)

horozco15 dijo:


> buenas yo soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y estoy empezando a tomarlo como un hobbie me apasiona mucho he leido gran parte de los comentarios de este tema y la verdad es que he aprendido muchisimo, bueno le escribo por lo siguiente y perdonen mi ignorancia es que soy muy nuevo en esto estoy haciendo el circuito las dudas son:
> 
> 1.- en mi ciudad no encontre resistencias de 6.8k pero si de 2.2k, puedo usar estas resistencias en paralelo y no habria ningun problema?
> 
> ...



Aqui  te indico donde va el positivo, con respecto a las resistencias para sumar el valor las tenes que colocar en serie, en paralelo, si son iguales se reducen a la mitad.
en serie seria  --R1----R2----R3--  si son de 2.2k (rojo,rojo,rojo) y colocas 3 en serie tenes 6.6 lo cual seria aceptable.  podes sumar otros valores tambien.
acordate: 
serie = R1+R2 ,  

paralelo = [(R1*R2) / (R1+R2)] cuando son iguales es la mitad.

con respecto a la placa en comentarios anteriores se postearon fotos de placas que estaban buenas. Tene cuidado con las patas de los transistores, tambien fue posteado anteriormente, busca un poquito por el tema en mensajes anterores.





jhonrafael23 dijo:


> Uní las dos entradas por medio de resistencias de 1.5k, no utilizo micrófono ya que uso una diadema (audífonos) con micrófonos incorporados, tomando la salida de audífonos del computador, desde este pongo música y hablo.



a ver si entendi, intercalaste en cada cable, (vivo y masa) resistencias de 1.5k y lo conectaste a la salida de audio de la compu? tenemos que agregarlo al tema


----------



## horozco15 (Oct 23, 2012)

bueno muchas gracias por la respuesta tan rapido ya estoy mucho mas avanzado les voy a subir una foto de como lo llevo pero ahora me tranque de nuevo montando el circuito con lo del trimmer resulta *QUE* en mi ciudad a la casa electronica a la que fui no tenian trimmers y busque bastante y no los pude comprar asi que agarre un trasmisor de esos viejos de señal de video de televisores y le saque todos los cositos con lo que se ajusta la señal supongo que son condensadores no lo se quisiera saber si ustedes saben cuales son condensadores ajustables o potenciometros, tengo 4 en total aqui les agrego la imagen





http://imageshack.us/a/img72/7923/img00417201210231434.jpg

la foto tiene descripciones que les coloque, ahi uno que tiene 5 paticas que es el metalico y los 2 de plastico negro con blanco solo tienen 3 patas, el unico que tiene 2 es uno pequeñito azul no c cual usar cual me recomiendan

otra cosa estoy usando en los condensadores ceramicos 0.1, puse unos condensadores ceramicos que dicen 104 de esos que parecen una lenteja,


----------



## faber235 (Oct 23, 2012)

horozco15 dijo:


> la foto tiene descripciones que les coloque, ahi uno que tiene 5 paticas que es el metalico y los 2 de plastico negro con blanco solo tienen 3 patas, el unico que tiene 2 es uno pequeñito azul no c cual usar cual me recomiendan
> 
> otra cosa estoy usando en los condensadores ceramicos 0.1, puse unos condensadores ceramicos que dicen 104 de esos que parecen una lenteja,



Podes usar el azul, estoy seguro que es un trimmer, los dos blancos con negro estimo que son resistencias variables y el metalico es una bobinita con blindaje y se regula el nucleo.

Los capacitores que dicen 104 tienen el valor en pf  es 10+ 4 ceros o sea 100000 pf o 
sea 0.1 mf justo lo que necesitas.



aqui hay una tabla con valores de trimmers, hay 3 azules, creo que lo vas a poder ajustar cualquiera sea el valor, por ahi hay que renegar un poquito pero lo vamos a sacar andando, saludos


----------



## macxd (Nov 6, 2012)

Hola a todos... Disculpen mi ignorancia... ya que soy nuevo en este foro pero quisiera saber como haria para reemplazar esa entrada del microfono por una entrada de audio. 
Osea quiero conectar de una salida de un reproductor comun de mp3 a la entrada del transmisor FM.


----------



## faber235 (Nov 7, 2012)

macxd dijo:


> Hola a todos... Disculpen mi ignorancia... ya que soy nuevo en este foro pero quisiera saber como haria para reemplazar esa entrada del microfono por una entrada de audio.
> Osea quiero conectar de una salida de un reproductor comun de mp3 a la entrada del transmisor FM.



Mira, yo probaria asi y si deforma aumentaria R6 de 1K a 10k o 22k o tal vez un preset de 47k, para la salida de un mp3 el circuito tiene mucha amplificacion. Esta pensado para un mic electrect.

en la foto tache todo lo que sacaria y la coneccion roja al mp3 va al vivo del plug, es la coneccion que va a la punta del plug. 

Saludos


----------



## macxd (Nov 7, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> Mira, yo probaria asi y si deforma aumentaria R6 de 1K a 10k o 22k o tal vez un preset de 47k, para la salida de un mp3 el circuito tiene mucha amplificacion. Esta pensado para un mic electrect.
> 
> en la foto tache todo lo que sacaria y la coneccion roja al mp3 va al vivo del plug, es la coneccion que va a la punta del plug.
> 
> Saludos



Hola... gracias por tu respuesta. redibujando el circuito quedaria asi???


----------



## faber235 (Nov 8, 2012)

macxd dijo:


> Hola... gracias por tu respuesta. redibujando el circuito quedaria asi???
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 83034



mmm para que no queden dudas.

pongo una imagen con el plug que necesitas para conectar el mp3, tal vez vos uses uno de audifonos o auricular, si es asi podes conectar el transmisor como si fuera uno de los auriculares.


----------



## macxd (Nov 8, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> mmm para que no queden dudas.
> 
> pongo una imagen con el plug que necesitas para conectar el mp3, tal vez vos uses uno de audifonos o auricular, si es asi podes conectar el transmisor como si fuera uno de los auriculares.



Muchas gracias por tus respuestas


----------



## faber235 (Nov 8, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> mmm para que no queden dudas.
> 
> pongo una imagen con el plug que necesitas para conectar el mp3, tal vez vos uses uno de audifonos o auricular, si es asi podes conectar el transmisor como si fuera uno de los auriculares.



subo otra imagen, me olvide de colocar donde va cada terminal, despues vemos como conectar los dos canales si queres
saludos


----------



## macxd (Nov 8, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> subo otra imagen, me olvide de colocar donde va cada terminal, despues vemos como conectar los dos canales si queres
> saludos



OK... gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## GBalder (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola que tal, quisiera saber si para hacer la bobina es necesario usar un cable de ese grosor, o puedo usar uno más grueso ya que no entiendo muy bien en qué varia el hecho de que cambie el grosor o la distancia de las espiras. 

Gracias por todo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2012)

GBalder dijo:


> Hola que tal, quisiera saber si para hacer la bobina es necesario usar un cable de ese grosor, o puedo usar uno más grueso ya que no entiendo muy bien en qué varia el hecho de que cambie el grosor o la distancia de las espiras. ...



Mira la fórmula del valor de inductancia de las bobinas y vas a entender.


----------



## faber235 (Nov 13, 2012)

GBalder dijo:


> Hola que tal, quisiera saber si para hacer la bobina es necesario usar un cable de ese grosor, o puedo usar uno más grueso ya que no entiendo muy bien en qué varia el hecho de que cambie el grosor o la distancia de las espiras.
> 
> Gracias por todo...



hola GBalder, te recomiendo esta pagina, http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/inductores/inductores.htm  tiene una excelente explicacion sobre inductores. En la parte que habla del Q de la bobina hace una referencia al grosor del alambre. Este influye en el Q que es un factor de "calidad" de la bobina. En cuanto a si podes usar otro tipo de alambre te diria que si pero no te alejes mucho del diametro marcado, si lo haces mas fino no se autosoporta y da problemas y si es muy grueso no "entra" la bobina en el espacio asignado. Espero que sea de ayuda, Saludos


----------



## GBalder (Nov 13, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> hola GBalder, te recomiendo esta pagina, http://www.solred.com.ar/lu6etj/tecnicos/inductores/inductores.htm  tiene una excelente explicacion sobre inductores. En la parte que habla del Q de la bobina hace una referencia al grosor del alambre. Este influye en el Q que es un factor de "calidad" de la bobina. En cuanto a si podes usar otro tipo de alambre te diria que si pero no te alejes mucho del diametro marcado, si lo haces mas fino no se autosoporta y da problemas y si es muy grueso no "entra" la bobina en el espacio asignado. Espero que sea de ayuda, Saludos



Genial!. Gracias por el dato y la pronta respuesta, me sorprendí que tan rápido me respondieron. 
Bueno, supongo que el cable que usé se asemeja mucho al que está de ejemplo, le podrían echar un vistaso?. Ahí se los mando, tiene 8 espiras. 

http://i48.tinypic.com/17frip.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/6iz8uw.jpg

Admito que el cable es más delgado que el del ejemplo, pero el otro que tengo es mucho más grueso.

Ustedes creen que funcionará?. Como no tengo muchos conocimiento de la bobina quiero saber si podría funcionar para tener una idea de qué cosa podría fallar.. 

Saludos..


----------



## faber235 (Nov 14, 2012)

GBalder dijo:


> Genial!. Gracias por el dato y la pronta respuesta, me sorprendí que tan rápido me respondieron.
> Bueno, supongo que el cable que usé se asemeja mucho al que está de ejemplo, le podrían echar un vistaso?. Ahí se los mando, tiene 8 espiras.
> 
> http://i48.tinypic.com/17frip.jpg
> ...



Hola, no dejes de leer esa pagina y si tenes alguna duda aqui estamos para ayudar en lo que podamos.
Fijate en las indicaciones de la bobina, la que posteaste en la foto esta bien pero tiene 2 vueltas demas, en las indicaciones la bobina se hace con 2 trozos de alambre para dejar una separacion entre espiras del diametro del alambre y son 6 vueltas.
Hacelo, que no pasa nada, hay que experimentar. saludos



macxd dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tus respuestas




que tal macxd hiciste algo?? funciono? saludos


----------



## xAldiuSx (Nov 15, 2012)

Necesito ayuda con este circuito, soy un aficionado a la electronica, construi el circuito y funciona bien cuando esta cerca, pero cuando alejo el receptor(radio) unos 2 metros c pierde la señal, la antena es la misma que la posteada, ademas un problema que tengo es que tocando el microfono elec. mejora el sonido(exactamente la parte de metal, creo que esta haciendo tierra o algo así, repito soy aficionado), lo que me gustaría mejorar es la distancia, ¿creen que pueda funcionar estando el transmisor en un cuarto del segundo piso y el receptor en el primer piso?. Gracias anticipadas al que me pueda ayudar.


----------



## faber235 (Nov 15, 2012)

0





xAldiuSx dijo:


> Necesito ayuda con este circuito, soy un aficionado a la electronica, construi el circuito y funciona bien cuando esta cerca, pero cuando alejo el receptor(radio) unos 2 metros c pierde la señal, la antena es la misma que la posteada, ademas un problema que tengo es que tocando el microfono elec. mejora el sonido(exactamente la parte de metal, creo que esta haciendo tierra o algo así, repito soy aficionado), lo que me gustaría mejorar es la distancia, ¿creen que pueda funcionar estando el transmisor en un cuarto del segundo piso y el receptor en el primer piso?. Gracias anticipadas al que me pueda ayudar.



es muy probable que no estes sintonizando la frecuencia principal sino una armonica, trata de probar sintonizandolo con el receptor alejado, cuando esta en la fundamental (si tenes microfono) vas a escuchar un acoplamiento acustico muy fuerte. Cuando lo tocas agregas capacidades, antena, etc.


----------



## GBalder (Nov 20, 2012)

Hola, construí el circuito en una galleta, funciona pero cuando sintonizo se escucha mucha lluvia y poquito el sonido, aparte me muevo de lugar y se pierde la señal, creo que yo interfiero en la señal que está mandando. Me acerco mucho y se escucha muy fuerte, me alejo y se pierde... o al revés por ratos, saben que puede ser?.


----------



## faber235 (Nov 21, 2012)

GBalder dijo:


> Hola, construí el circuito en una galleta, funciona pero cuando sintonizo se escucha mucha lluvia y poquito el sonido, aparte me muevo de lugar y se pierde la señal, creo que yo interfiero en la señal que está mandando. Me acerco mucho y se escucha muy fuerte, me alejo y se pierde... o al revés por ratos, saben que puede ser?.



si podes postea una foto del trasmisor, es probable que no estes en frecuencia fundamental, pusiste la bobina que vimos en la foto? o le sacaste un par de vueltas?

fijate aqui, http://www.didactika.com/fisica/ondas/ondas_estacionarias.html  para entender a que me refiero con frecuencia fundamental a veces se sintoniza una segunda armonica o subarmonicas, en este tipo de transmisores hay muchas.


----------



## carlosfaun (Nov 21, 2012)

Hola amigos. no puedo encontrar en tiendas 2 Condensadores Cerámicos de 2.7pF/50v (También pueden usar de 2.5pF) alguien sabe si lo puedo encontrar en alguna radio vieja o algo?
Tambien en la tienda solo tenia un condensador (trimmer) de 4 a 34 pf eso me influye en algo? 
Saludos y gracias


----------



## GBalder (Nov 21, 2012)

Recién veo que me contestaron, sí creo que es por la bobina o realmente no sé porqué. Creo que exageré un poco en el radio de la bobina, pero en este post vi a alguien que publicó un video con el tamaño de la bobina que le salía muy bien y quise imitarlo. La bobina tiene el grosor de un condensador de 330uF/200V para que masomenos les haga un idea. 

http://i50.tinypic.com/10rv8ro.jpg
http://i46.tinypic.com/2dai23t.jpg

Los conectores cocodrilos al lado derecho son de la batería y del micrófono, el de la izquierda está el cable cocodrilo del condensador para cambiarlo ya que intenté cerámicos de 1uf y 10uf, el condensador variable también lo tengo pero aun no consigo el desatornillador con punta plástica y supuse que eso podría afectar el resultado. La antena está conectada en la mitad de toda la bobina. (es el cable que ven salir)

También quiero volver a comentar que sí funciona, cuando lo conecto afecta la trasmisión de la radio, cuando capto la señal encuentro el sonido pero bajo y a veces con mucha lluvia, he cambiado los transistores y con el que me da mejor resultado es con el de 10uF. Además, cuando me acerco al circuito afecta en todo a la señal, cuando me pongo entre el circuito y la radio ya no recibe la señal. Gracias por su ayuda. También quiero comentar que tengo conocimientos medios en electrónica, recién voy en 2do ciclo de mi universidad (ing. electrónica). Un saludo!


----------



## faber235 (Nov 23, 2012)

GBalder dijo:


> Recién veo que me contestaron, sí creo que es por la bobina o realmente no sé porqué. Creo que exageré un poco en el radio de la bobina,
> 
> Los conectores cocodrilos al lado derecho son de la batería y del micrófono, el de la izquierda está el cable cocodrilo del condensador para cambiarlo ya que intenté cerámicos de 1uf y 10uf, el condensador variable también
> 
> También quiero volver a comentar que sí funciona, cuando lo conecto afecta la trasmisión de la radio, cuando capto la señal encuentro el sonido pero bajo y a veces con mucha lluvia, he cambiado los transistores y con el que me da mejor resultado es con el de 10uF.  Un saludo!



Para empezar me alegro que estes estudiando !!! 

El armado del circuito esta muy prolijo pero vas a tener que modificar algunas cosas 

La bobina parece un poco grande, el diametro deberia ser de 6 mm. No te entendi que es lo que cambias, el capacitor que esta en lugar del trimmer?  1uf o 10 uf me parece mucho si es que esta en lugar del trimmer,  y no me parece una buena idea cambiarlos con los cocodrilos porque estas agregando unas conecciones larguisimas te cito un mensaje anterior:



miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches faber235
> Una Bobina de .1µH = 100nH la puedes hacer bobinando 5 espira sobre un soporte de 5,5mm y dando una longitud a la Bobina de 6mm.
> Si utilizas hilo rígido, por ejemplo de 1mm, no necesitarás un soporte.
> 100nH con un Condensador 21pF en paralelo resuena en 109,8Mhz, la misma Bobina con un Condensador de 33pF en paralelo resuena en 87,6Mhz.
> ...



ahi tenes las medidas de la bobina y del capacitor que va "a caballito", (si queres poner un fijo en lugar del trimmer, podes corre la frecuencia abriendo o cerrando la bobina) y fijate la disposicion de la bobina y el trimmer de esta pic https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/upload/EinSoldiatFiles/transmisorcomponentes2.jpg    Bueno espero que te sea de ayuda! saludos





carlosfaun dijo:


> Hola amigos. no puedo encontrar en tiendas 2 Condensadores Cerámicos de 2.7pF/50v (También pueden usar de 2.5pF) alguien sabe si lo puedo encontrar en alguna radio vieja o algo?
> Tambien en la tienda solo tenia un condensador (trimmer) de 4 a 34 pf eso me influye en algo?
> Saludos y gracias



Hola Carlos, mira, en las radios de FM podes encontrar los capacitores por lo general estan cerca de las bobinitas de antena  en lo referente al trimmer no te hagas problema va igual saludos


----------



## GBalder (Nov 24, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> Para empezar me alegro que estes estudiando !!!
> 
> El armado del circuito esta muy prolijo pero vas a tener que modificar algunas cosas
> 
> ...



Gracias por responder, está bien de un circuito viejo tengo espadines, veré si los desueldo y lo saco para ponerlo en el circuito y no estar usando los cables cocodrilos. También cambiaré la bobina, cuando tengo todo publicaré una foto y mis resultados. 

Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos, saludos!!

*Editado :* Ya me estaba olvidando, está bien si hago la bobina con un cable normal, cierto?. Tengo un compañero que dice que le dijeron que las bobina que se hace con otro tipo de cable, no estoy muy seguro.


----------



## GBalder (Nov 26, 2012)

Hola nuevamente, puse los espadines que te comenté he hice la bobina del tamaño de una lapicero pero al parecer no me dio resultados, así que busqué un diámetro que sea intermedio y usé un pila de 1.5V como base para la bobina. He creado 4 bobinas, 1 con el diámetro del lapicero, 2 con el diámetro de una pila (uno pelado y el otro con el plástico del cable) y el último que es el gran que puedes apreciar en el foto que puse en mi anterior comentario. 
Además de estar variando estos 4 y cambiando el condensador siempre encuentro la señal pero demasiado baja, tengo que alzar el volumen a la radio y recién lo escucho pero lo escucho como fondo de un chillido. Digamos que en cuestión de porcentaje de sonido el chillido que se escucha será el 80% y la transmisión, que en mi caso he puesto unos audífonos con música al lado del micrófono, es del 20%. 
Quisiera saber cómo puedo arreglar esto, eso me sucede con 3 bobinas, podría descartar que la bobina no es del problema. 

Estoy usando los mismos condensadores que del esquema y una batería de un poco más de 9V (9.5V). 

a ver si me dan un mano, el Jueves tengo que presentar cómo funciona y si bien es cierto tengo pruebas que funcionan quisiera que funcione como aparece en los videos ya que el mio está muy lejos de emitir un sonido fuerte y claro. 

Gracias por todo! 
Un saludo


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 26, 2012)

Cuando sintonices tu transmisor, con la bobina hacer algo así como la sintonía gruesa, juntando o acercando las espiras... con eso estás en la banda. Luego, con el condensador variable, muy lentamente (con pequeños toques) vas girando hasta que tu transmisión aparece en la radio. Este trimer no sólo te llevará de 88 a 108 mhz... en algún punto puede saltar muy abajo y por ahí se va muy arriba, no necesariamente como parte del mismo recorrido... así que con paciencia seguí girandolo hasta que encuentres el audio más fuerte en tu receptor. Esto que te digo es asumiendo que lo que recibas sea un armónico.


----------



## GBalder (Nov 26, 2012)

Lo raro es que cuando junto o me acerco a la bobina deja de transmitir, acerco mi mano o junto la espiras de las bobina y ya no transmite lo que estaba escuchando. Seguramente es muy susceptible o la verdad no sé. De todos modos gracias, seguiré intentando moviendo las espiras o haciendo nuevas bobina que sean intermedias a las que tengo para así tener un rango de resultados y saber cuál es el más próximo al resultado óptimo. 

Gracias!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 27, 2012)

ese efecto es normal en este tipo de circuitos. si ya lograste hacerlo transmitir, pasea por el foro para que puedas pasar a algo de mejor calidad, no necesariamente más complicado, pero que te permitirá aprender algunos por qué de lo que te pasa con este transmisor.


----------



## carlosfaun (Nov 27, 2012)

algso se escuchó, aun que sonaba como interferencia y depues como lluvia pero al fondo se escuchaba,  asi que debe ser algun mini problema.  (despues subo una foto)
¿para colocarle un mp3 solo hay que sacarle la resistencia de 1k?
¿hay que puentiar donde esta la resisitencia? 
¿da igual donde coloque el comun y el derecho del mp3?

Saludos


----------



## bthillo (Nov 28, 2012)

Saludos, paso a compartir una foto de mi transmisor, armado en una protoboard, tuve problemas con la bobina que hice, así que un profesor me consiguio unas integradas (cuadritos verdes en la foto).


----------



## faber235 (Nov 28, 2012)

GBalder dijo:


> Hola nuevamente, puse los espadines que te comenté he hice la bobina del tamaño de una lapicero pero al parecer no me dio resultados, así que busqué un diámetro que sea intermedio y usé un pila de 1.5V como base para la bobina. He creado 4 bobinas, 1 con el diámetro del lapicero, 2 con el diámetro de una pila (uno pelado y el otro con el plástico del cable) y el último que es el gran que puedes apreciar en el foto que puse en mi anterior comentario.
> Además de estar variando estos 4 y cambiando el condensador siempre encuentro la señal pero demasiado baja, tengo que alzar el volumen a la radio y recién lo escucho pero lo escucho como fondo de un chillido. Digamos que en cuestión de porcentaje de sonido el chillido que se escucha será el 80% y la transmisión, que en mi caso he puesto unos audífonos con música al lado del micrófono, es del 20%.
> Quisiera saber cómo puedo arreglar esto, eso me sucede con 3 bobinas, podría descartar que la bobina no es del problema.
> 
> ...




Bueno, no sabia que es un proyecto escolar, eso no dejaria en una posicion un poco incomoda,, en fin,, a ver,  si tenes un trimmer he hiciste la bobina como indica en el esquema deberia encontrarlo facil, si escuchas el silbido es que esta transmitiendo bien, ese silbido es el acoplamiento acustico entre el TX (mic del transmisor) y el parlante del receptor. El sonido posiblemente salga bajo porque el mic no lo toma bien, conectalo directo.
El problema de acercarse a la bobina y que cambie de frecuencia es totalmente normal, te va a pasar siempre y con cualquier TX en cualquier banda ya que estas agregando capacidades parasitas y vaya a saber que mas. espero no sea tarde aunque DG_Glenn te dio algunas buenas instrucciones tambien
Saludos





carlosfaun dijo:


> algso se escuchó, aun que sonaba como interferencia y depues como lluvia pero al fondo se escuchaba,  asi que debe ser algun mini problema.  (despues subo una foto)
> ¿para colocarle un mp3 solo hay que sacarle la resistencia de 1k?
> ¿hay que puentiar donde esta la resisitencia?
> ¿da igual donde coloque el comun y el derecho del mp3?
> ...



mira, yo probaria asi
Ver el archivo adjunto 83055
si queres dejar el primer transistor saca al resistencia R1 de 1K  y conecta uno de los canales alli. fijate el post 785 al 788
Saludos



bthillo dijo:


> Saludos, paso a compartir una foto de mi transmisor, armado en una protoboard, tuve problemas con la bobina que hice, así que un profesor me consiguio unas integradas (cuadritos verdes en la foto).https://dl.dropbox.com/u/30743360/27112012051.JPG



felicito tu prolijidad, funciono? que alcance obtuviste? y por ultimo de que valor es la o las inductancias que pusiste? estan las 2 en serie o me equivoco?
Saludos


----------



## jordancamey13 (Nov 28, 2012)

Necesito ayud, con los condensadores ceramicos de 2.7 pF, no los encuentro, que otro tipo de condensador puedo usar en su lugar ??


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 28, 2012)

los dos los podes reemplazar por uno sólo de 5, 6 , 8 o por ahí... no es tan crítico.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Nov 28, 2012)

ahorita, acabo de encontrar 2 condensadores de 2.2 pF, sera que puede funcionar así?


----------



## carlosfaun (Nov 28, 2012)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> ahorita, acabo de encontrar 2 condensadores de 2.2 pF, sera que puede funcionar así?



Claro que si, yo puse de 2pF y funcionó


----------



## jordancamey13 (Nov 28, 2012)

tambien tengo la duda de si poner una resistencia de 1k ohm en lugar del 2.2k ohm, no consegui de 2.2k :/, consegui un trimmer de polipropileno de color verde, acabo de encontrar esa info, pero su capacidad es de 2pF a 22pF, me funcionara


----------



## bthillo (Nov 28, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> felicito tu prolijidad, funciono? que alcance obtuviste? y por ultimo de que valor es la o las inductancias que pusiste? estan las 2 en serie o me equivoco?
> Saludos



Gracias, funciona bastante bien, ahora quiero modificarla para pasar tonos generados con el Arduino, supongo que quitando uno de los transitores, para disminuir la amplificación de la onda será más que suficiente. De alcance efectivo tuve como unos 15 metros, atravesando varias paredes, no lo he probado al aire libre (zona sin paredes); sobre el valor de las inductancias no estoy del todo segúro, porqué fue un profesor el que me las consiguio, porqué la bobina que construí era demasiado inestable, lo único que te puede decir es que en uno de los costados tienen escrito *R47* no se si esto signifique algo, ambas están conectadas en serie!


----------



## faber235 (Nov 29, 2012)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> tambien tengo la duda de si poner una resistencia de 1k ohm en lugar del 2.2k ohm, no consegui de 2.2k :/, consegui un trimmer de polipropileno de color verde, acabo de encontrar esa info, pero su capacidad es de 2pF a 22pF, me funcionara



Jordancamey  resistencias: las resistencias en serie se suman asi que si no tenes resistencias de 2.2k podes poner dos de 1K en serie. fijate el post #780
         en cuanto al trimmer funciona igual, armalo sin problemas, fijate como es la bobina.

Saludos





bthillo dijo:


> Gracias, funciona bastante bien, ahora quiero modificarla para pasar tonos generados con el Arduino, supongo que quitando uno de los transitores, para disminuir la amplificación de la onda será más que suficiente. De alcance efectivo tuve como unos 15 metros, atravesando varias paredes, no lo he probado al aire libre (zona sin paredes); sobre el valor de las inductancias no estoy del todo segúro, porqué fue un profesor el que me las consiguio, porqué la bobina que construí era demasiado inestable, lo único que te puede decir es que en uno de los costados tienen escrito *R47* no se si esto signifique algo, ambas están conectadas en serie!



interesante lo del Arduino, yo sacaria el primer transistor, dejaria solo el oscilador, si te fijas mas arriba post #788.
Bastante bueno el alcance al aire libre debe dar un poco mas y poniendo una antena mejor un poco mas tal vez. Me alegro que te hay funcionado armado en el protoboard, eso quiere decir que se puede armar ahi a manera experimental.

R47 significa  0.47 uH  donde esta la R va el punto decimal.
Saludos


----------



## jordancamey13 (Nov 29, 2012)

disculpen que tenga demasiadas dudas :/, pero tngo otro problema, cuando arme el circuito, algunas de las resistencias cambiaron, por ej: el de 15k se paso a 5k,el de 4.7k cerca del trimmer se paso a 1.80k, que sera lo que paso??, será necesario reemplazarlos por otros

y amm en donde va conectado el conector para bateria  y el microfono???'

tambien con respecto a la antena en donde va conectado, les agradeceria mucho


----------



## bthillo (Nov 30, 2012)

faber235 dijo:


> interesante lo del Arduino, yo sacaria el primer transistor, dejaria solo el oscilador, si te fijas mas arriba post #788.
> Bastante bueno el alcance al aire libre debe dar un poco mas y poniendo una antena mejor un poco mas tal vez. Me alegro que te hay funcionado armado en el protoboard, eso quiere decir que se puede armar ahi a manera experimental.
> 
> R47 significa  0.47 uH  donde esta la R va el punto decimal.
> Saludos


Saludos,
Si estaba pensando en hacerlo como el que habían puesto más arriba, para transmitir MP3. Sobre la antena intente con una más grande, pero había más interferencia, al momento de escucharlo en el radio, entonces decidí dejar una de 25 cm (había intentado con una de aproximadamente 1 metro, que según un profesor era la antena ideal). Por dicha funciono en la proto, más adelante segúro si lo armo en una placa.
Interesante el dato, sobre la medida de las inductancias (no estoy segúro con el nombre). 

Por cierto te contesto sobre el mensaje, ya que aún el sistema no me permite enviar MP´s.



> La idea que tengo es usarlo con un radio, por ahí visto algunos circuitos receptores de radio, pero creo que ya no me da tiempo de conseguir los componentes, porqué este RTx es para un proyecto en la universidad. En arduino existe una librería llamada Tone, es con esta con la que pienso generar los tonos. Supongo que cuando hablas de micros, te refieres a PICS?


----------



## faber235 (Nov 30, 2012)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> disculpen que tenga demasiadas dudas :/, pero tngo otro problema, cuando arme el circuito, algunas de las resistencias cambiaron, por ej: el de 15k se paso a 5k,el de 4.7k cerca del trimmer se paso a 1.80k, que sera lo que paso??, será necesario reemplazarlos por otros
> 
> y amm en donde va conectado el conector para bateria  y el microfono???'
> 
> tambien con respecto a la antena en donde va conectado, les agradeceria mucho



fijate en el post #780 hay una pic que muestra donde va el positivo, el negativo ya estaba bien marcado y el microfono tambien, es el que dice MIC. 
La antena va conectada a la bobina a 1 vuelta contando desde el lado del transistor raspa un poquito el alambre de la bobina y soldala alli, aunque si queres podes probar sin antena.
Lo de las resistensias y cambio de valores no te entiendo, segui el circuito que esta en la primera pagina del post, es el mismo que puse en el #780 ??
Saludos


----------



## jordancamey13 (Nov 30, 2012)

gracias man te lo agradezco mucho


----------



## silascientific (Dic 1, 2012)

hola amigo me gustaria saber como modifico el transmisor de un coche a control remoto en donde le dibuje el diagrama solo del transmisor en donde por la parte q*UE* dice "entrada de datos"
es por donde entra la señal del IC TX-2B. lo que pasa ahora es que le introduje audio y transmite pero sale muy saturado a ful volumen y cuando le bajo el volumen noce escucha.
Lo que ahora quiero sabes es como puedo acoplar el audio o modificar la fecuencia que es de 27Mhz a 88-108Mhz solo reemplazando condenadores bueno si se puede y de paso q*UE* funcione a 5 Vol. o tenga que ber el receptor tambien. bueno aqui les dejo el diagrama y les agradesco de antemano su pronta respuesta


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 2, 2012)

Hola, a juzgar por los capacitores que tiene, para poder usarlo en la banda de 88 a 108 mhz deberías simplemente restarle algunas vueltas a la bobina del oscilador. De cualquier manera, el tercer armónico debería ser facilmente escuchable en cualquier receptor comercial. 

El tipo de oscilador que propones personalmente me gusta más que el que trata este tema, aunque tiene menos potencia, suele ser más estable, más fácil de modular y en cierto modo más versatil.

Te adjunto un par de diagramas de como modular... resolveras como implementar o evitar el varicap en cada caso, pero si miras el circuito con la suficiente atención vas a notar que la parte del circuito tanque es como la de tu circuito.





Para mí, este es el mejor por su simplicidad y estabilidad. El que le sigue abajo está tratado en otro tema del foro.


----------



## faber235 (Dic 2, 2012)

silascientific dijo:


> hola amigo me gustaria saber como modifico el transmisor de un coche a control remoto en donde le dibuje el diagrama solo del transmisor en donde por la parte q*UE* dice "entrada de datos"
> es por donde entra la señal del IC TX-2B. lo que pasa ahora es que le introduje audio y transmite pero sale muy saturado a ful volumen y cuando le bajo el volumen noce escucha.
> Lo que ahora quiero sabes es como puedo acoplar el audio o modificar la fecuencia que es de 27Mhz a 88-108Mhz solo reemplazando condenadores bueno si se puede y de paso q*UE* funcione a 5 Vol. o tenga que ber el receptor tambien. bueno aqui les dejo el diagrama y les agradesco de antemano su pronta respuesta



Fijate que debe haber un error en el circuito, la base esta en el aire con respecto a la tension, supongo que la resistencia de 10k va directo a la base desde el negativo.
igual, el transistor c1815 segun el datasheet es de 80 Mhz de frecuencia de corte, me parece un poco baja para 2 metros, de todas maneras cambiando la bobina tal vez funke. No se que pasara con los capacitores de acople, tal vez sean un poco grandes. y con respecto a la entrada tal vez podes probar con un capacitor de 47 nf en serie.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Dic 3, 2012)

hola d*E* nuevo, estuve probando y sigue sin funcionar que sera lo que esta pasando


----------



## faber235 (Dic 3, 2012)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> hola d*E* nuevo, estuve probando y sigue sin funcionar que sera lo que esta pasando



Podes postear una foto? pueden pasar muchas cosas, entre ellas que esten los transistores al reves.
Saludos


----------



## jimfloyd89 (Dic 11, 2012)

Monte el circuito transmisor, pero no me funciona, cuando conecto la bobina se cae el voltaje de entrada, y no logro que transmita, intento sintonizarlo por el radio pero no logro escuchar nada, porfavor ayudenme, lo monte como decia en la revista pero no logro q*UE* funcione, agradezco sus comentarios


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 12, 2012)

Amigos, creo que el error de la mayoría está en los detalles básicos de polarización de los electrolíticos, la distribución de pines de los transistores y más aún en la única bobina del circuito. Dejemos la bobina para el final. Repasemos lo más básico... un condensador electrolítico indica su polaridad en la etiqueta... tiene un signo "-" grabado a un lado... si es nuevo esa pata será más corta además. El transistor 2n2222 tiene una distribución simple de pines: mirandolo de frente (mirando el lado plano, el que tiene la numeración) es COLECTOR - BASE - EMISOR. Por último la bobina debe tener *5mm de diámetro interno*... no inventen cosas raras... pueden usar una mecha de taladro como forma para enrollarla, o un destonillador, o un clavo, cualquier cosa que tenga más o menos esa medida (que no es 100% crítica) y la cantidad de espiras será de entre 3 y 7 vueltas... hay que probar. Una vez verificadas estas cosas, quienes no tengan instrumental adecuado no sabrán por donde estan... incluso no sabran si el transmisor funciona, de modo que antes de dar vueltas por el receptor esperando que la transmisión aparezca magicamente, les recomiendo acariciar la bobina... debería escucharse eso cualquier parte del dial. Si esto no pasa, agreguen o quiten espiras, juntenlas o separenlas... una vez conseguido este efecto se podrá sintonizar a voluntad.

Solamente tienen que prestar atención. El circuito está bien como se propone y es un lindo proyecto para comenzar en el mundo de la rf


----------



## faber235 (Dic 12, 2012)

jimfloyd89 dijo:


> Monte el circuito transmisor, pero no me funciona, cuando conecto la bobina se cae el voltaje de entrada, y no logro que transmita, intento sintonizarlo por el radio pero no logro escuchar nada, porfavor ayudenme, lo monte como decia en la revista pero no logro q*UE* funcione, agradezco sus comentarios



Hola Jim, DJ-glen respondio algo muy interesante que tal vez te sirva, de todas maneras si podes postea una foto de tu transmisor...  A lo que escribio DJ_Glen le agregaria que a veces se confunden las patas de los transistores y se colocan al reves, los 2n2222 tienen distinta configuracion segun sean plasticos o metalicos, mas arriba en este post lo he posteado.
Saludos


----------



## silascientific (Dic 15, 2012)

Hola amigos les subi unos transmisores y me gustaria q*UE* me dijeran cual es mejor en nitides de audio y sin ruido y en alcanse les agradesco de antemano sus opiniones y respuestas


----------



## miguelus (Dic 16, 2012)

Buenos días silascientific

En el primer Post, comentas que es un Transmisor de Dato, el Audio no son Datos es una señal Analógica 

Si analízas ese circuito y lo comparas con los que publicas en el último Post, verás que la diferencia está en la forma de polarizar el Transistor oscilador.
En el circuito del Post #1 verás que en la Base del Transistor Oscilador hay una resistencia de 10K que va conectada a la entrada de Datos eso significa que la Base solo tendrá tensión cuando haya un "1" lógico en su entrada entonces el Transistor oscilará, cuando haya un "0" lógico la Base no tendrá tensión y el transistor no oscilará, esta forma de funcionar se denomina XON/XOFF y es la forma habitual de enviar Datos, si en lugar de introducir datos introduces una señal de Audio en el Receptor se oirá "algo" muy distorsionado.

Si comparas ese esquema con los últimos, verás que estos si tienen la Base de Transistor Oscilador conectada, por medio de una Resistencia,  a Positivo y por medio de un Condensador electrolítico se introduce el Audio en la Base del Transistor Oscilador.
La señal de Audio hará que el Oscilador varíe su fecuencia, que será la FM Transmitida.
Esta variación de frecuencia se produce por el efecto "Varicap" entre la Base y el Colector del Transistor ya que la unión está polarizada en Inversa.

Cualquiera de los equemas que has publicado funcionará igual "de mal", pero si tengo que decantar por uno...  quizás el penúltimo (4º). 

Ojo al segundo esquema, el valor de la Bobina está marcado como 1mH y esto, como es lógico es imposible para un Transmisor en 100Mhz, lo correcto es un valor de ~ 100nH.

Sal U2


----------



## faber235 (Dic 20, 2012)

silascientific dijo:


> Hola amigos les subi unos transmisores y me gustaria q*UE* me dijeran cual es mejor en nitides de audio y sin ruido y en alcanse les agradesco de antemano sus opiniones y respuestas







 para los que no tienen mucha idea de electronica es un video muy interesante


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Dic 22, 2012)

Pueden decirme cual es el transistor del video anterior? porque no se le entiende mucho.

En la fotito de los componentes pone todo MENOS el transistor jaja

Gracias

LucioBarbieri


----------



## bocagonza (Dic 22, 2012)

mmm no se ve mucho el video pero he visto modelos similares con un 2n222 o un bc547 con buenos resultados


----------



## gato200477 (Dic 23, 2012)

en el video lo dice, es un bc338


----------



## faber235 (Dic 23, 2012)

gato200477 dijo:


> en el video lo dice, es un bc338




Sip, asi es bc338  igual creo que hay algunas mejoras que se podrian hacer, si alguno le interesa en esta pagina explican algunos errores comunes de muchos circuitos
http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/Spy Circuits/SpyCircuits-1.html

lamento que este en ingles, voy a trabajar en la traduccion porque me parece mas que interesante.

el video me parecio una buena intro para saber "como" hacer,  cuando uno no tiene ni idea

Saludos


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Dic 23, 2012)

En vez de un BC338 se puede usar un 2N2222 ?

Gracias

LucioBarbieri


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 23, 2012)

cualquier npn de propósito general te va a funcionar bien


----------



## faber235 (Dic 23, 2012)

LucioBarbieri dijo:


> En vez de un BC338 se puede usar un 2N2222 ?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> LucioBarbieri




Parts used:
BC338 transistors 
10nf ceramic capacitor x 2
1uf capacitor x 1
10pf ceramic capacitor x 1
1 - 5p to 30p air trimmer
470R resistor
10K resistor
27K resistor


creo que con esos valores podes usar un 2222 un bc548 o un 3904 tambien se podria aumentar la resistencia de 27 k a 47 k y eliminar la resistencia de base a masa disminuyendo el capacitor de 0.01mf o 10nf a 1nf.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 2, 2013)

ya tengo el transmisor, lo estuve probando le cambie el condensador cermamico que era 222 pero me dijeron que ese no era, me dijeron con un condensador ceramico No. 10, y pues funciono al principio, por un ratito nada mas pero resulta que por moverle no se si el trimmer o las espiras de la bobina se descompuso, ahora cuando lo pruebo solo me hace un ruido en la radio por ejmemplo si muevo l antena se escucha en la radio el sonido de la antena pero no se oye nada cuando envio la voz por el micro ?? que pasaria ahi? que alguien me ayudara a resolver este problema



a*QU*i esta el trasmisor *QU*e hice

a*QU*i *E*sta *E*l trimmer *Q*e le puse *POR QUE* no encontre trimmer que se venden, se lo sa*Q*e de una radio vieja


----------



## miguelus (Ene 3, 2013)

Buenos días jordancamey13

Por las explicaciones que das, te puede estar pasando cualquier cosa.
Por lo que se ve en la foto, con esa bobina no es posible sintonizar en la banda de FM, la bobina la tienes que hacer de 5 o 6 espiras.
Tienes que tener en cuenta que estás trabajando en *RF y en una frecuencia cercana a los 100Mhz* con ese tipo de montaje difícilmente lograrás que algo te funcione.
¿Que esquema estás utilizando?

Sal U2


----------



## faber235 (Ene 3, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> ya tengo el transmisor, lo estuve probando le cambie el condensador cermamico que era 222 pero me dijeron que ese no era, me dijeron con un condensador ceramico No. 10, y pues funciono al principio, por un ratito nada mas pero resulta que por moverle no se si el trimmer o las espiras de la bobina se descompuso, ahora cuando lo pruebo solo me hace un ruido en la radio por ejmemplo si muevo l antena se escucha en la radio el sonido de la antena pero no se oye nada cuando envio la voz por el micro ?? que pasaria ahi? que alguien me ayudara a resolver este problema
> no encontre trimmer que se venden, se lo sa*Q*e de una radio vieja



como dice miguelus, con esa bobina no vas a sintonizar nada entre 88-108, debe estar en los 50-60, tiene si mal no conte 9 vueltas.
Fijate por favor en el principio del post que dice como hacerla, son 6 vueltas sobre 6 mm (lapiz) separadas un diametro de alambre (mas o menos) si le das 5 vueltas en esa forma tambien te va a andar pero mas de 6 no.
los elementos los "desparramaste" mucho en la plaqueta, esta todo muy "separado" lo que hace que tengas conecciones "muy largas" lo que en VHF (frecuencias muy elevadas) es malo.
trata de  poner todo mas cerca, sobre todo la parte de radiofrecuencia.

ahi te marque algunas cosas en tu dibujo, antes de mover los elementos saca la bobina y coloca una de 5 vueltas sobre una forma de 5 o 6mm (una mecha, lapiz, etc) y probalo, despues si lo queres mejorar corre los elementos.
Saludos, esperamos tus comentarios.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 3, 2013)

gracias Faber235, , eso voy hacer voy a probarlo como tu dices, haber que tal jejej


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 4, 2013)

miguelus estoy usando este esquema


----------



## faber235 (Ene 5, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> miguelus estoy usando este esquema



jordacamey mira no lo he probado pero me parece que esta bueno,ultima bug
si queres copiar alguna plaqueta copia esa.
Saludos


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 5, 2013)

ammm ya probe, el anterior, que me dijiste que habia que moverles algunas partes, y lo hice como tu dijiste lo pegue mas, pero aun no me funciona  que hago o mejor hago el otro modelo, el Ultima FM Bug


----------



## faber235 (Ene 5, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> ammm ya probe, el anterior, que me dijiste que habia que moverles algunas partes, y lo hice como tu dijiste lo pegue mas, pero aun no me funciona  que hago o mejor hago el otro modelo, el Ultima FM Bug



probaste la bobina como te dije?   Tenes idea si oscila o no lo escuchaste en ningun momento? , pone la radio cerca y acaricia la bobina con la mano, en algun punto deberias escuchar el acoplamiento, mas si pones la radio enfrentada al microfono. Cuando lo pruebes saca los cables de la bobina, que no te queden por encima de ella como en la foto que posteaste. 

El ultima fm bug no lo probe pero me gusto el diseño, voy a tratar de probarlo para no hablar de gusto.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 5, 2013)

lo que hace, si un ruido cuando toco la bobina hace como sonido de como de guitarra no se oye voz o ruido q entra del microfono sino cmo sonido de guitarra al tocar la bobina


----------



## miguelus (Ene 5, 2013)

Buenas tardes jordancamey13.

He visto el esquema que has publicado en el Post #843, en principio parece que está todo correcto y  tendría que funcionar sin problemas.
Solo hay un par de cosas que aclarar...
Supongo que sabrás que la vista del circuito es visto desde el lado de los componentes.
El condensador de 100nF que hay en la base del 2N2222 de la derecha es de un valor algo elevado, pero no es razón para que no oscile, con ese valor es posible que quede restringido el rango de audio y se atenuen los Agudos, un valor de 1nF no afectará a la señal de Audio y será, igualmente, un "Corto Circuito" para la RF por lo que el Oscilador seguirá funcionando.
Otra cuestión es que entre Colector y Emisor del 2N2222 hay dos Condensadores de 2,7pF, pon solamente un Condensador de entre 5,6 pF y 10 pF, tendría que funcionar.
Del tema de la antena, de momento no pongas ninguna, cuando esté funcionando te explicaré la forma de poner una Antena a tu emisor.
Para la Bobina hay que asegurarse que mecánicamente sea muy sólida, intenta hacerla con hilo de 1mm. Una Bobina inestable producirá mucha inestabilidad y "Microfonismo".
Seguiremos informando.

Sal U2


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 5, 2013)

este es el sonido que produce miguelus, a veces como de guitarra ahora lo movi ahora me hace esto



*BUENO* *ES QUE* en lo del trimmer no se como va ademas :-/


----------



## faber235 (Ene 5, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> este es el sonido que produce miguelus, a veces como de guitarra ahora lo movi ahora me hace esto
> 
> 
> 
> bno ske en lo del trimmer no se como va ademas :-/



me parece que estas fuera de frecuencia, que bobina pusiste??


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 5, 2013)

la misma que tenia anteriormente solo que ahora con 6 espiras


----------



## faber235 (Ene 5, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> la misma que tenia anteriormente solo que ahora con 6 espiras


si la agarras con los dedos no aparece en la radio? deja la radio en fm en 108 y teniendolo encendido agarra al bobina y soltala, tocandola con los dedos y fijate si no se escucha algo en la radio, es posible que le falte capacidad al circuito de sintonia.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 5, 2013)

si agarra en 108, lo qu*E* hace es esto, cuando lo dejo sin tocar hace ruido

y cuando toco cual*QUI*er parte del circuito no hace ningun ruido


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 5, 2013)

a mi me parece positivo... al menos sabes que el circuito funciona (al menos hace algo)... ahora queda ver por donde estás... estás a ciegas... sin frecuencímetro no es del todo posible saber por donde estas, pero yo te recomendaría reducir espiras a la bobina.. y que el receptor no lo pongas en 108 sino en 98.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 5, 2013)

si funciona el circuito las espira, al principio eran 9 ahora son 6 pero como cuantas mas t*E*ngo q*UE* recucir?? jeje


----------



## miguelus (Ene 5, 2013)

Buenas de nuevo jordancamey13

Cuando hay "Ruidos" es señal de que algo estamos haciendo (Bien o Mal  )

La Bobina, como se ha mencionado es Post anteriores tiene que ser de 5 espiras, un diámetro de 6mm y una longitud de 10mm.
El hilo ha de ser de un diámetro de por lo menos 1mm.
Para realizar esta Bobina emplea al cilíndrico que tenga 5mm de diámetro.

Ten en cuenta que los Condensadores Ajustables no están diseñados para utilizarlos como Condensadores Variables, por esta razón, si lo toqueteas mucho se romperá o quedará muy deteriorado.

Si tienes el circuito en la mano o lo estás moviendo, su frecuencia variará mucho.

Para ajustarlo déjalo en la mesa, no lo toques, con un ajustador de plastico u otro material aislatente varía lemtamente el Condensador Ajustable, intenta sintonizarlo en el Receptor de FM.

Ánimo que eso tiene que funcionar.

Sal U2


----------



## faber235 (Ene 5, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> si funciona el circuito las espira, al principio eran 9 ahora son 6 pero como cuantas mas tngo q recucir?? jeje



que capacitores tenes en donde van los de 2.7pf??





miguelus dijo:


> Buenas de nuevo jordancamey13
> 
> Cuando hay "Ruidos" es señal de que algo estamos haciendo (Bien o Mal  )
> 
> ...



Miguelus, el tiene un trimmer verde, esos me parece que estan entre 2.5-20 pf, si es asi le va a faltar capacidad, el que dice el circuito es de 5-60pf, no esoty seguro pero en ese caso deberia agregar unos 22 pf (digo para no pasarse) 

Saludos


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 5, 2013)

es que aqui en donde vivo no consigo, trimmers, solo seria sacarle de algun aparato que no se use, amm solo he visto en otro departamento de aqui de guatemala, vi unos trimmers de color blanco, esos de que capacidad seran??


----------



## miguelus (Ene 5, 2013)

faber235 dijo:


> que capacitores tenes en donde van los de 2.7pf??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bunas noches faber235.

La verdad es que estos Transmisores son de esos circuitos, que los que empiezan en esta bendita afición siempre quieren montar, y casi siempre les dan problemas cuando en realidad, todos estos pequeños Transmisores de FM son de una simplicidad extrema, están suficientemente probados, y tienen que funcionar a la primera.

Una de las causas es que el rango de frecuencia es muy reducido, de 88Mhz a 108Mhz.
La más mínima variación en los valores de los componentes puede hacer que el circuito, aunque este funcionando, lo haga fuera del rango de frecuencias esperado, y al no tener medios para detectarlo nos creemos que el circuito no funciona.
En ocasiones, me vienen los hijos de algunos amigos para que les mire sus pequeños Transmisores de FM ya que, según ellos no les funciona, siempre están funcionando el problema es el no saber probar o no saber ajustar el circuito.
Recuerdo que a mediados de los años 60, los circuitos que se publicaban en las Revistas Técnicas eran más o menos los mismos que aparecen ahora, únicamente cambiaban los tipos de transistores que normalmente eran de Germanio. Está todo inventado.

Pero no hay que desanimarse todos esto circuitos, al final salen funcionando.

Sal U2


----------



## faber235 (Ene 5, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> es que aki en dond vivo no consigo, trimmers, solo seria sacarle de algun aparato que no se use, amm solo he visto en otro departamento de aki de guatemala, vi unos trimmers de color blanco, esos de que capacidad seran??



no, esta bien, dejalo, lo probable es que este mas arriba en frecuencia pero no estoy seguro, podes hacer varias cosas, agregar capacidad es una de ellas, otra es darle mas vueltas a la bobina (si, ya se antes te dijimos que era muy grande, perdon pero no tuve en cuenta el trimmer)
ahora si es al reves y esta por debajo de 88 le tendras que sacar vueltas. 

vas a tener que probar, proba agregando y o sacando de a 1 o 2 vueltas por vez, tambien podes juntar las espiras o separarlas, es cosa de paciencia cuando uno no tiene los elementos exactos.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 5, 2013)

pue este es el otro ruido que produce como de guitarra ( cuando se toca la bobina) como les decia, si se sintoniza bien, en en el rango 88 a 108 solo ese es l problema,

pues este es el otro ruido que produce como de guitarra como les decia, si se sintoniza bien, en en el rango 88 a 108 Mhz, ese seria el otro problema, sera por el trimmer??


----------



## faber235 (Ene 5, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Bunas noches faber235.
> 
> La verdad es que estos Transmisores son de esos circuitos, que los que empiezan en esta bendita afición siempre quieren montar, y casi siempre les dan problemas cuando en realidad, todos estos pequeños Transmisores de FM son de una simplicidad extrema, están suficientemente probados, y tienen que funcionar a la primera.
> 
> ...



Hola Miguelus, no sos de Argentina? ...
Es verdad lo que dices, lo que pasa es que es algo que gusta, y mas que hacer por ejemplo un ampli o un receptor. Yo hice uno alla por los 80 (lo pongo a titulo informativo en el pdf) habia hecho otras cosas antes pero ese transmisor resulto un exito, tanto es asi que hicimos una miniemisora escolar, despues renegue bastante con otros circuitos probando de todas las formas posibles, el problema es cuando no encontras elementos y tenes que "adaptar" si uno no tiene mucha idea las cosas se complican.
UUU me hiciste acordar un circuito con las AF115, lo que renegue para encontrar esos transistores ...germanio y PNP.
ahora encontre el sitio Talking electronics y hay muy buenas explicaciones sobre errores en muchos circuitos que esta interesante, siempre se aprende algo nuevo.

Como decis no hay que desanimarse ponerlos en frecuencia a veces es dificil, mas no teniendo instrumental, tal vez lo bueno seria hacer un frecuencimetro antes que nada jeje

Saludos





jordancamey13 dijo:


> pue este es l otro ruido q produce como de guitarra ( cuando se toca la bobina) como les decia, si se sintoniza bien, en en el rango 88 a 108 solo ese es l problema,
> 
> pues este es el otro ruido que produce como de guitarra como les decia, si se sintoniza bien, en en el rango 88 a 108 Mhz, ese seria el otro problema, sera por el trimmer??



no entiendo, cuando hace eso vos tenes la bobina con la mano?


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 5, 2013)

si  cuando hace ese ruido lo toco con la  mano


----------



## faber235 (Ene 5, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> si  cuando hace ese ruido lo toco con la  mano



si tenes un capacitor de 22 pf colocalo en paralelo con el trimmer y probalo, lo podes soldar del lado de abajo


----------



## miguelus (Ene 6, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> si  cuando hace ese ruido lo toco con la  mano



Buenos días jordancamey13 

Ese ruido que has grabado, es muy buen síntoma, ese Emisor ya está funcionando.
Únicamente le falta que introduzcas señal de audio.
En un Post anterior comentaba que hay un Condensador de 100nF y que ese valor era muy alto, cambia ese Condensador por uno de 1nF.
Ahora, en la entrada "Signal" conecta el Audio de algún reproductor, ya tiene que estar funcionando.

Sal U2


----------



## faber235 (Ene 6, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días jordancamey13
> 
> Ese ruido que has grabado, es muy buen síntoma, ese Emisor ya está funcionando.
> Únicamente le falta que introduzcas señal de audio.
> ...



Hola Miguelus buen dia,  ese capacitor que dices definitivamente es muy grande pero sigo pensando que el problema mayor es que necesita ponerlo en frecuencia y va a necesitar un poco mas de 20pf en el trimmer, por eso le decia que pusiera un cap. de 22 pf en paralelo, que de paso le va a hacer la sintonia mas facil.
Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 7, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> pue este es el otro ruido que produce como de guitarra ( cuando se toca la bobina) como les decia, si se sintoniza bien, en en el rango 88 a 108 solo ese es l problema,
> 
> pues este es el otro ruido que produce como de guitarra como les decia, si se sintoniza bien, en en el rango 88 a 108 Mhz, ese seria el otro problema, sera por el trimmer??



Ya estás transmitiendo! Ese sonido es el efecto microfónico de la bobina... así que podrías hablarle a la placa y es posible que se transmita tu voz sin necesidad de micrófono.

faber235, en el pdf que subiste, el cable de 300r hace de bobina en el oscilador y antena a la vez?


----------



## faber235 (Ene 7, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Ya estás transmitiendo! Ese sonido es el efecto microfónico de la bobina... así que podrías hablarle a la placa y es posible que se transmita tu voz sin necesidad de micrófono.
> 
> faber235, en el pdf que subiste, el cable de 300r hace de bobina en el oscilador y antena a la vez?



Insisto, el transmisor funka bien pero no esta en frecuencia.

Hola DJ-glen efectivamente la bobina (que funka como antena) esta hecha con ese cable de tv que por cierto ahora es poco comun, en aquel momento era practicamente el unico que se usaba.
El transmisor funcionaba perfecto,  logramos varios cientos de metros de alcance y despues experimentamos un poco agregandole antena exterior (no recuerdo como la conectamos) e hicimos una miniemisora por la que transmitiamos programas de radio en el colegio. La verdad que fue un exito. Creo que el diseño esta muy bien realizado.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 7, 2013)

ya le puse el condensador de 22pF, en paralelo con el trimmer, igual sigue, con el sonido en la placa pero no puedo enviar ninguna voz por el micro si me acerco a la bobina i le soplo se oye que se esta soplando pero voz en si no emite


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 8, 2013)

Revisá la posición del primer transistor, también la polaridad de los condensadores electrolíticos y del micrófono elecret.

Cuando armé este transmisor tube el problema contrario... tenía que poner el receptor a varios metros y bajarle mucho el volumen para que no acople... lo resolví poniendo un potenciómetro entre R6 y la base de Q2 (podría incrementarse el valor de R6... pero me pareció más simple esto).


----------



## faber235 (Ene 8, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> ya le puse el condensador de 22pF, en paralelo con el trimmer, igual sigue, con el sonido en la placa pero no puedo enviar ninguna voz por el micro si me acerco a la bobina i le soplo se oye que se esta soplando pero voz en si no emite



como dice DJ-Glenn revisa las polaridades, sobre todo la del microfono, la coneccion que esta unida a la carcaza va a masa y la otra a la resistencia y capacitor.
Si tocas la base del primer transistor con el dedo deberia escucharse un zumbido, si no se escucha,,,mmm chau transistor,,, aunque puede estar mal conectado


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 8, 2013)

amm es que el microfono que utilizo no tiene polaridad es un micro elctrect de 2 y no usa polaridad, no se diferencia entre el negativo y el positivo, pero despues hice esto, sustituí el micro por una clavija de audio de 1/2", lo conecte a un reproductor de cassettes y si emitio en en el rango de 88.3 a 90.4 fm, solo que a corta de distancia de 50 cms maximo, de ahi le quite la clavija, y lo puse en lugar del altavoz para que se amplificara mas el sonido y p*UE*s eso paso..., al principio era el volumen algo alto, pero d*E*spues se bajo el volumen


----------



## yoshino (Ene 8, 2013)

Hay   una duda que tengo un 1giga,bits, cuantos de estos se necesita para tener un muestreo de audio ...??


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 9, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> amm es que el microfono que utilizo no tiene polaridad es un micro elctrect de 2 y no usa polaridad, no se diferencia entre el negativo y el positivo, pero despues hice esto, sustituí el micro por una clavija de audio de 1/2", lo conecte a un reproductor de cassettes y si emitio en en el rango de 88.3 a 90.4 fm, solo que a corta de distancia de 50 cms maximo, de ahi le quite la clavija, y lo puse en lugar del altavoz para que se amplificara mas el sonido y p*UE*s eso paso..., al principio era el volumen algo alto, pero d*E*spues se bajo el volumen


 
seguramente estás transmitiendo en algún armónico... ya sabiendo como se comporta, inyectale audio y fijate que seguro lo volves a escuchar en el mismo punto del dial sin pegarle toda la vuelta al trimer de tu transmisor. Si esto pasa, probá alejar el receptor para comprobar que el alcance aumentó y confirmar que efectivamente era así. Cada armónico, sin filtrar, tiene el 20% de la potencia del anterior... así que si tu transmisor tiene potencia cercana a 10mW, el segundo armónico tendrá 2mW, el tercer armónico unos 400µW, el cuarto armónico cerca de 80µW, el quinto 16µW, el sexto unos 3µW, el séptimo alrededor de 640nW y así... de modo que si estás transmitiendo en alguno de estos armónicos no vas a llegar muy lejos que digamos. Sólo con el transmisor como se presenta deberías cubrir toda tu habitación y probablemente toda la casa, y si te vas al medio del campo le sacas 200 metros fácil.


----------



## faber235 (Ene 9, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> amm es que el microfono que utilizo no tiene polaridad es un micro elctrect de 2 y no usa polaridad, no se diferencia entre el negativo y el positivo, pero despues hice esto, sustituí el micro por una clavija de audio de 1/2", lo conecte a un reproductor de cassettes y si emitio en en el rango de 88.3 a 90.4 fm, solo que a corta de distancia de 50 cms maximo, de ahi le quite la clavija, y lo puse en lugar del altavoz para que se amplificara mas el sonido y p*UE*s eso paso..., al principio era el volumen algo alto, pero d*E*spues se bajo el volumen



los electrect de 2 patas tienen una pata conectada a la carcasa (parte metalica exterior) esa va a masa! la otra es el positivo!! fijate en esta foto, la derecha es la masa. Lamentablemente puede haberse arruinado.

Como dice DJ-glenn, estas escuchando un armonico o subarmonico y no la frecuencia principal.
con esa bobina y esa capacidad deberias entrar en la banda,,, me imagino que probaste mover el trimmer con la radio encendida, No?
Por lo menos sabemos que funciona, ahora a sintonizarlo

Saludos


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 9, 2013)

si eso* E*s lo que *E*stuve haciendo moviendo el trimmer, precisamte con la radio encendida



y  e¿que se puede hacer para que funcione hasta una distancia mas grande como unos 100mts??

y esté en la frecuencia principal


----------



## alejo278 (Ene 9, 2013)

yo he armado transmisores miniatura de F.M. de 100Mts de alcance con alimentacion de 3v a 6v 

-con el microfono electret de dos terminales se polariza con una resistencia de 680Ω y un condensador bipolar de .1uF, en el terminal positivo (que no tiene coneccion)
- con el electret que tiene 3 terminales, el chasis va a GND, el otro va a positivo con su respectiva resistencia y el otro es salida de señal.

las conecciones de  la bobina, el trimmer y el transistor deben ser lo mas cortas posibles para evitar inestabilidad y ruido.

si tienes problemas con ti circuito te puedo facilitar los datos de dos transmisores de 100Mts que he armado con muy buenos resultados, uno trabaja con 3v y el otro con 1.5v (yo lo arme con una pila de reloj y trabajo muy bien)


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 9, 2013)

gracias, alejo278, , bueno el transmisor despues de hacerle modificaciones me quedo así,


----------



## alejo278 (Ene 9, 2013)

te funciono?... si es asi, en que estaba el error?...


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 9, 2013)

bueno es que faber235, al principio en un post anterior le subi una imagen del transmisor pero tenia 9 espiras en la bobina, y muy retirado el condensador de 10pF, el de 100nF, y las resistencias que eran los componentes osciladores, pero el me dijo que los juntara un poco mas, y eso s lo que hice, le quite espiras ahora solo tiene 5 espiras



si de que funciona, pero despues de la correccion que le hice, pero como digo solo a 50 cms de distancia, que se puede hacer al respecto, si hay que cambiar de bobina por una mas gruesa o algo *POR *el estilo


----------



## alejo278 (Ene 9, 2013)

Podrias subir el plano de lo que tienes armado?
 el alcance depende en cierta manera de la antena y de la polarizacion del emisor del transistor (al menos en el plano que tengo)


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 9, 2013)

el modelo de circuito lo subi en el post#843, pagina 43


----------



## alejo278 (Ene 9, 2013)

cambia la resistencia de 220Ω que se encuentra conectada en el emisor del transistor oscilador por un valor mas bajo entre 22Ω y 100Ω (prueba primero con 47Ω)


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 9, 2013)

y respecto a la antena en dond*E* se va a con*E*ctar??


----------



## alejo278 (Ene 9, 2013)

la antena debes conectarla directamente en el extremo de la bobina que conecta con el colector del transistor y el largo puede variar entre 15Cms y 80Cms.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 9, 2013)

mm el colector tambien se conecta  se conecta al condensador de 10pF, q*UE*  a lavez conecta con la bobina, estara bien ahi


----------



## alejo278 (Ene 9, 2013)

el colector conecta con el condensador de 10pF, un extremo de la bobina y el trimmer... la antena la puedes conectar en cualquiera de esos puntos y consta de un trozo de alambre del largo que te mencione anteriormente


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 9, 2013)

oye y sera que se puede usar una antena de radio, es como de 26cms


----------



## alejo278 (Ene 9, 2013)

si...
 la puedes utilizar y le puedes variar el largo para ensayar con cual te da mas alcance y estabilidad


----------



## faber235 (Ene 10, 2013)

alejo278 dijo:


> Podrias subir el plano de lo que tienes armado?
> el alcance depende en cierta manera de la antena y de la polarizacion del emisor del transistor (al menos en el plano que tengo)



proba sin el capacitor que te dije de 22 pf, tal vez este demas, tene en cuenta que estoy suponiendo, sin conectar un instrumento no hay mucho para hacer. Pero de todas maneras debe estar cerca, por lo menos ahora el audio sale, podes tambien comprimir o estirar la bobina aunque creo que esta bien como esta.
Si pones la antena en el colector no la vas a poder tocar porque te lo va a sacar de frecuencia. Es un punto caliente.
saludos


----------



## alejo278 (Ene 10, 2013)

toda el area de RF es sensible a la proximidad de la mano o los dedos, al conectar la antena debes ajustar el trimmer, preferiblemente con un destornillador plastico para un mejor ajuste y no tocar la antena para no correr la frecuencia.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 11, 2013)

faber235 dijo:


> Si pones la antena en el colector no la vas a poder tocar porque te lo va a sacar de frecuencia. Es un punto caliente.
> saludos


 
Por eso ahora tiene que agregar un separador, que a la vez le hará de amplificador. Respecto a lo que decían de reducir la resistencia del emisor, desde mi punto de vista, sólo contribuirá a hacer más inestabe el ofv.





alejo278 dijo:


> toda el area de RF es sensible a la proximidad de la mano o los dedos, al conectar la antena debes ajustar el trimmer, preferiblemente con un destornillador plastico para un mejor ajuste y no tocar la antena para no correr la frecuencia.


 
Por eso, también se suele emplear choques de rf tanto en la alimentación como en la parte de audio... caso contrario, sería bastante difícil manipular el circuito...


----------



## faber235 (Ene 11, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Por eso ahora tiene que agregar un separador, que a la vez le hará de amplificador. Respecto a lo que decían de reducir la resistencia del emisor, desde mi punto de vista, sólo contribuirá a hacer más inestabe el ofv.
> 
> Por eso, también se suele emplear choques de rf tanto en la alimentación como en la parte de audio... caso contrario, sería bastante difícil manipular el circuito...




Para mi ese circuito tiene 2 resistencias muy chicas que son la de base de 4.7k deberia ser de 47k y la de emisor que deberia ser de 470ohms pero eso seria hilar fino, con respecto a la inestabilidad al reducirla estoy de acuerdo, claro. El va a tener que jugar con la sintonia hasta que lo meta en la banda, que no entiendo por que cuesta tanto trabajo. me estoy fabricando uno para ver que pasa, porque los que arme ya ni me recuerdo. 

de todas maneras me gusta este...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 11, 2013)

faber235 dijo:


> Para mi ese circuito tiene 2 resistencias muy chicas que son la de base de 4.7k deberia ser de 47k y la de emisor que deberia ser de 470ohms pero eso seria hilar fino, con respecto a la inestabilidad al reducirla estoy de acuerdo, claro. El va a tener que jugar con la sintonia hasta que lo meta en la banda, que no entiendo por que cuesta tanto trabajo. me estoy fabricando uno para ver que pasa, porque los que arme ya ni me recuerdo.
> 
> de todas maneras me gusta este...



Yo hace rato que no armo ninguno... Los primeros me daban terribles dolores de cabeza, luego les fui conociendo la maña, y sin contar con instrumental lo sacaba andando a la primera... ahora estoy un poco más armadito (wattimetro, frecuencímetro, carga fantasma, osciloscopio y algún que otro chiche más) y puedo saber facilmente en principio si funciona y luego todo lo demás.

El que pusiste ahí está muy bueno y al agregar el separador así le debería quedar a nuestro amigo. Aunque yo había pensado en uno que no necesite un circuito sintonizado en la siguiente etapa, como para aumentar las posibilidades de éxito.


----------



## faber235 (Ene 12, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Yo hace rato que no armo ninguno... Los primeros me daban terribles dolores de cabeza, luego les fui conociendo la maña, y sin contar con instrumental lo sacaba andando a la primera... ahora estoy un poco más armadito (wattimetro, frecuencímetro, carga fantasma, osciloscopio y algún que otro chiche más) y puedo saber facilmente en principio si funciona y luego todo lo demás.
> 
> El que pusiste ahí está muy bueno y al agregar el separador así le debería quedar a nuestro amigo. Aunque yo había pensado en uno que no necesite un circuito sintonizado en la siguiente etapa, como para aumentar las posibilidades de éxito.



Para que los haces DJ_Glenn?  como decia un profesor mio a la guerra hay que ir con el arma lista, jeje esa coleccion de herramientas es interesante.
Definitivamente una etapa sin sintonizar es mas facil, el problema es que el rendimiento es mas bajo, pero es una buena solucion si uno no tiene ni conocimientos ni instrumentos. Ese circuito lo vi en talking electronics y lo han trabajado bastante.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 13, 2013)

bueno... creo que para complicarle menos el proyecto, decir que en el 2n3563 la bobina de 8 espiras puede ser reemplazada por choque y su valor no es del todo crítico.

Respecto a los instrumentos... en realidad intento ir armandome poco a poco de las herramientas necesarias... fijate que desde el año 2006 que estoy en este foro y más o menos por ahí comenzé con este tipo de transmisores, tal vez un poco antes... también fui obnubilado por el BA1404, aunque ya caí en la cuenta de que en el mundo real de la radio los osciladores de frecuencia variable, controlados por tensión y a cristal estan hechos a transistores... todo con la misma base de lo que se plantea en este tema por lo que me parece que es la mejor puerta de entrada a los transmisores de fm y a la rf en sí. Como te digo, al principio sólo disponía de un tester analógico y una sondita de rf... luego, con mucho esfuerzo, pasé a un roímetro comercial, le siguió el frecuencímetro, y así... obviamente no me doy el lujo de comprar nada caro... el frecuencímetro es de los más difundidos dentro de lo económico y el osciloscopio sólo va hasta 10 mhz y es del año 1969... lo conseguí a un precio bastante razonable... aunque por su edad lo tengo que tratar con mucho cuidado... tengo en proyecto un analizador de antena, que para mantener las cosas simples lo voy a hacer para una sola banda... no es otra cosa más que un vco, con un puente resistivo y un diodito a un instrumento... hasta ahí todo parece ok... quiero poner un frecuencímetro con un pic... obviamente este aparatito tendría la ventaja de servirme como generador de rf, así que mato dos pájaros de un tiro... y lo que me faltaría luego es el "front end" (si así puede llamarsele) para poder usar el osciloscopio como analizador de espectro y con eso creo que ya podré trabajar de manera más eficiente.

Obviamente, la necesidad es la que me lleva a armarme de estas cositas, ya que por gusto sería mucho más difícil aún. El hobista bien puede construir estos instrumentos... pero cuando los necesitamos para trabajar a veces los tiempos obligan a proceder a la compra.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 13, 2013)

ahora no se que paso despuesd e que puse la antena, ya no funciono, solo hace ruido , estaba bien todo no se si es *POR* la antena o saber


----------



## faber235 (Ene 13, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> ahora no se que paso despuesd e que puse la antena, ya no funciono, solo hace ruido , estaba bien todo no se si es x la antena o saber



proba sin la antena nuevamente y busca un punto de la sintonia donde se logre el mayor alcance despues vemos como conectar la antena, lo mejor es que agregues otro transistor como decia DG_Glenn pero primero sintonizalo y trata de lograr el mayor alcance.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 13, 2013)

yalo probe, pero ni acercando la radio al transmisor sintoniza, apenas se puede scuchar, ni en el 87.5 ni a 108 FM ,  que sera lo que estaria pasando


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 13, 2013)

es posible que se bloquee el oscilador... la antena conectala por medio de un condensador al colector del transistor. Idealmente, para no cargar el oscilador se emplea un separador, que hace las veces de amplificador... probá hacerlo como el que propone faber235. Una vez que lo alimentes, dejalo encendido unos quince minutos y luego intentá sintonizarlo. Este periodo es por estabilización térmica... es cuando la deriva de la frecuencia se hace más lenta, por lo que te va a resultar más fácil de sintonizar.


----------



## eber2012 (Ene 16, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> yalo probe, pero ni acercando la radio al transmisor sintoniza, apenas se puede scuchar, ni en el 87.5 ni a 108 FM ,  que sera lo que estaria pasando



hola jordancamey13 sube el diseño, para ayudarte , a mi me resulto muy bien lo alimente con una fuente de computadora.
conque antena estas probando?
que fuente estas usando?

PD. en la noche subo las imagenes explicados

slds


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 16, 2013)

am pues  como habia dicho le volvi a *QU*itar la antena, como antes, estaba sin antena y funcionaba, ahora *QU*e le puse se descompuso y le volvi a *QU*itar la antena para ver si andaba pero nada ( use una antena de radio portatil), se alimenta con una bateria de 9 voltios


----------



## miguelus (Ene 17, 2013)

Buenas tardes.

La cosa marcha, hemos avanzado, ya estamos en la fase de "Desconcierto Total".
Dentro de poco, misteriosamente, se pondrá a funcionar y todos diremos...
-Ya te lo dije, Bla, bla, bla.
-Yo lo sabía pero no me atreví a decirlo, bla, bla bla.

Consejos...

1º Déjalo como estaba cuando funcionaba.
2º No lo toques más.

Si de verdad quieres algo que funcione medianamente bien, olvídate de estos trastos inútiles, recuerda que son EXPERIMENTALES, no pretendas que medio funcionen, solo conseguirás terminar odiando la electrónica.

Al ver la foto del montaje, entiendo lo que te está pasando, recuerda que estás trabajando en frecuencias cercanas a 100Mhz. con ese tipo de montaje, la dispersión de valores puede estar por cualquier valor, los Condensadores pueden tener tanta Inductancia Serie que de por sí solos pueden ser auténticos circuitos resonantes.
Lo mismo pasa con las patas de las Resistencias, han de ser lo más cortas posibles.

La cara de conexiones no está a la vista pero supongo que está realizada sin ningún tipo de pauta por lo que el problema se agudiza.

Pero como dije al principio… Dentro de poco, misteriosamente, se pondrá a funcionar. 

Sal U2


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 17, 2013)

volvemos a lo de siempre... no creo que necesariamente no funcionen... pero no hay con que comprobarlo...  yo me tiro más por el lado del frecuencímetro... vamos, pueden hacerse uno con de esos basados en un pic... obviamente no va a llegar a esta banda por sí solo... así que a la entrada se le puede mezclar una frecuencia fija (ahí hay otro proyecto interesante que se relaciona con lo de este tema: un oscilador a cristal) y en la lectura, simplemente se debe sumar la frecuencia de ese oscilador fijo para conocer la frecuencia en que está trabajando nuestro transmisor. Como lo propongo (sin prescaler) ya estaríamos pasando a una parte más útil y que dará mayor experiencia en radio como es la F.I. ... vah... es sólo una idea...


----------



## medinacruzz (Ene 17, 2013)

hola amigos a decir berdad ese tx si funciona. yo en particular lo fabrique al metodo manhatan y si lo ise andar y se escuchaba a 600 metros ala rredonda use una bovina con 4 espiras 7mm nucleo aire y un trimer rrojo.,


----------



## faber235 (Ene 18, 2013)

medinacruzz dijo:


> hola amigos a decir berdad ese tx si funciona. yo en particular lo fabrique al metodo manhatan y si lo ise andar y se escuchaba a 600 metros ala rredonda use una bovina con 4 espiras 7mm nucleo aire y un trimer rrojo.,



El sistema manhatan mantiene conecciones cortas, plano de tierra, etc. cumple muchas reglas para fabricar circuitos de radiofrecuencia que comento Miguelus mas arriba.
La region de VHF es tramposa, se crean "capacidades y bobinas parasitas" que no las ves pero estan, de ahi que se produzcan misteriosos "anda-no anda", ahora si hay algun instrumento se pueden comprabar algunas cosas, DJ-Glenn nombro el frecuencimetro, tambien se puede usar el tester para saber si el circuito "consume" y "cuanto", tambien se puede usar una sonda de rf para ver si efectivamente oscila o no, etc.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 18, 2013)

Estamos muy redundantes... ya van 46 páginas de este tema y no queda mucho más por decir. Contrario a lo que dice Miguelus ("Si de verdad quieres algo que funcione medianamente bien, olvídate de estos trastos inútiles, recuerda que son EXPERIMENTALES, no pretendas que medio funcionen, solo conseguirás terminar odiando la electrónica."), hace un par de años me trajeron para reparar uno de los transmisores más caseros  pero profesionales que vi hasta ahora. El transmisor en sí era precisamente un bichito de estos, en el sentido que el circuito tanque está en el colector del transistor oscilador y se modula desde la base. Tenía un segundo transistor sintonizado... bastante parecido a lo que posteó Faber235 en el mensaje _#893_ ... le seguía en otra placa aparte un 2n3866 y un MRF237, obteniendo cerca de 4w. El transmisor obviamente estaba sintetizado y enganchaba casi al instante. El codificador estéreo estaba muy elaborado también... en otro gabinete estaba la fuente de alimentación, también muy elaborada y un último amplificador basado en no recuerdo que transistor, entregando cerca de 40w. A lo que voy: insisto en que este tipo de montajes es una excelente puerta de entrada a la rf y a los transmisores para broadcasting en sí... obviamente, sin forma de controlar la deriva de frecuencia y sin potencia suficiente para llegar a una distancia razonable y sin filtraje es imposible de considerar como una opción seria, pero fijense en el equipo que les describí... no es algo diferente a lo que tratamos... así que ánimo que todo esto sirve y funciona... cualquier cosa revisen los mensajes anteriores, desde el primero, que seguro se encuentra el por qué de que no funcione lo montado.


----------



## faber235 (Ene 18, 2013)

Solo decir que son muy populares los microfonos inalambricos usados en espectaculos, tv, etc. y todos tienen un aparatito similar a este dentro. Tambien los timbres inalambricos que estan hoy dia a la venta tienen algo similar aunque en una frecuencia un poquito mas elevada, incluso la parte receptora tiene un regenerativo con un circuito similar a este, creo que el tema esta en aprehender como funciona la RF.
Aunque redundantes excelentes comentarios.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 19, 2013)

am amm que modelo de circuito de este transmisor me aconsejarian, que no sea experimental sino ya tipo profesional para que no falle :/


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 20, 2013)

eso de fallar es relativo... depende del cuidado y dedicación puestos en el montaje. Los propuestos hasta ahora no fallan. Pero si no podes sacar andando esto olvidate de pasar a algo más serio como el PLL 1 vatio Veronica o el Transmisor FM, PLL (Redfield29) ver.2.0 o el Emisor de 80W de alta calidad para banda comercial, que estan pensados para un uso serio, un poco más allá del aprendizaje y que son aptos para funcionar eternamente sin correrse de frecuencia, con potencia suficiente, etc. Como decía en el mensaje #907 de este tema, un transmisor como el que trata este tema lo vi en un equipo de uso profesional. La única diferencia es que se le agregó un sintetizador para controlar la deriva en frecuencia y le pusieron etapas a la salida para aumentar su potencia.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Ene 28, 2013)

amm  por fin llego* POR *lo menos 30 mts de distancia, le quite el condensador de 22pF que estaba en paralelo con el trimer, en su lugar le puse uno 47pF asi funciono un poco aun*QU*e al sacar el radio afuera burla pero *E*stando en un cuarto no se escucha ruido


----------



## faber235 (Ene 31, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> amm  por fin llego* POR *lo menos 30 mts de distancia, le quite el condensador de 22pF que estaba en paralelo con el trimer, en su lugar le puse uno 47pF asi funciono un poco aun*QU*e al sacar el radio afuera burla pero *E*stando en un cuarto no se escucha ruido



o sea que faltaba capacidad, sera que ahora quedo en la fundamental? deberia estar, con que antena lo probaste jordancamey??


----------



## medinacruzz (Feb 1, 2013)

hola a todos. saben yo e estado provando con este tx aber que probecho le puedo sacar y por lo consiguiente lo estoy calibrando porque ya me arrojo 15watts pero cuando le puse el frecuencimetro me di cuenta que estaba oxilando en 138mhz,. bien pinso que son las bobinas tanto del amplificador como del oxilador,. ¡que me aconsejan ustedes? cuando lo termine subire fotos,,.. saludos 73s para todos..


----------



## jordancamey13 (Feb 7, 2013)

No tiene ninguna antena, funciona sin antena , pero si le pongo antena ya no se oye nada, por eso no le pongo; solo que al ponerle demasiado volumen digamos al reproductor hace  ruido se escucha sí pero con ruido, lo que hago es bajarle el volumen para que no haga ruido, (no se cual sea ese problema pero lo demás esta OK) pues se escucha en 89.2 u 89.3 Mhz FM.


----------



## faber235 (Feb 8, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> No tiene ninguna antena, funciona sin antena , pero si le pongo antena ya no se oye nada, por eso no le pongo; solo que al ponerle demasiado volumen digamos al reproductor hace  ruido se escucha sí pero con ruido, lo que hago es bajarle el volumen para que no haga ruido, (no se cual sea ese problema pero lo demás esta OK) pues se escucha en 89.2 u 89.3 Mhz FM.



bueno, lo bueno es que funciona, el problema de la antena es que agrega elementos parasitos al circuito y lo saca de frecuencia. la antena conviene conectarla  a 1 vuelta de la bobina contando desde la punta que va al positivo, podes soldarle un alambrecito a la plaqueta y conectarle alli la antena  http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/Spy Circuits/images/1TrBugTappedCoil.gif

tambien podes poner un buffer y conectar a el la antena

http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/Spy Circuits/imagesP2/Page2-Cct2.gif

fijate en esta pagina http://www.talkingelectronics.com/te_interactive_index.html

Saludos


----------



## jordancamey13 (Feb 8, 2013)

Gracias, ahora con respecto al volumen cuando le subo al reproductor hace ruido, solo bajándole se oye pero en la radio se oye muy poco volumen, que se podría hacer al respecto??

Se les agradeceria mucho


----------



## faber235 (Feb 8, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> Gracias, ahora con respecto al volumen cuando le subo al reproductor hace ruido, solo bajándole se oye pero en la radio se oye muy poco volumen, que se podría hacer al respecto??
> 
> Se les agradeceria mucho



Es probable que todavia no este bien sintonizado, lo que pasa es que la banda de FM es angosta y al cambiar capacidad te vas para arriba o para abajo facilmente,  y muchas veces sintonizas una armonica en la radio y por mas que ajustes el trimer la fundamental no aparece, (mas que en tu caso el trimer probablemente sea chico, no pasa nada solo hay que renegar un poco mas) yo te diria que pruebes abrir un poco la bobina e ir corriendo la sintonia de la radio, de a poco la vas corriendo para arriba. Es un buen ejercicio para aprender a sintonizar. al encontrarlo, recorres todo el dial de la radio buscandolo en otro punto. eso tanto abriendo la bobina como cerrandola.
Si vez que no pasa nada saca el capacitor que agregaste y agrega uno con un poco menos de capacidad y proba de nuevo.,,, a ver, yo probaria con el de 22pf y otro de 10pf (que serian 32pf) en paralelo. (la idea es ir probando para arriba y despues para abajo, si conoces alguien que tenga un frecuencimetro lo sabrias al instante)

Yo estoy armando uno con el capacitor fijo, el que postee mas arriba, el ultimafm, despues te cuento como fue.

Por lo general las armonicas salen con menos modulacion y cuando aumentas el audio saturan.
Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 9, 2013)

Faber235, no dejes de comentar como te fue. Conseguí un receptor de tdt para la pc de esos que parecen un pendrive y bajo determinadas circunstancias puede funcionar para otras aplicaciones. Yo lo estoy usando como receptor SDR (Software Defined Radio). Una de las principales características (al menos que me interesan) es que se puede usar como analizador de espectro... muy elemental, pero analizador de espectro al fin. Así que se puede ver no solo la modulación, sino también los armónicos... se sorprenderían la cantidad de emisoras "serias" e "importantes" que tienen equipos de marcas super reconocidas, carisimos, que desparraman de todo por todos lados... y otros que usan equipos caseros y salen limpitos limpitos. Al parecer casi todos estos receptores de tv pueden usarse de esta manera. Creo que el asunto es muy reciente, pero vale la pena invertigarlo.


----------



## tiago (Feb 9, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Faber235, no dejes de comentar como te fue. Conseguí un receptor de tdt para la pc de esos que parecen un pendrive y bajo determinadas circunstancias puede funcionar para otras aplicaciones. Yo lo estoy usando como receptor SDR (Software Defined Radio). Una de las principales características (al menos que me interesan) es que se puede usar como analizador de espectro... muy elemental, pero analizador de espectro al fin. Así que se puede ver no solo la modulación, sino también los armónicos... se sorprenderían la cantidad de emisoras "serias" e "importantes" que tienen equipos de marcas super reconocidas, carisimos, que desparraman de todo por todos lados... y otros que usan equipos caseros y salen limpitos limpitos. Al parecer casi todos estos receptores de tv pueden usarse de esta manera. Creo que el asunto es muy reciente, pero vale la pena invertigarlo.



Es interesantísimo. A ver si puedes explicar un poquito mas cómo has aplicado éste receptor de TDT para conseguir usarlo como analizador. El hecho de que las prestaciones sean básicas no le resta importancia, ya que solo con ésto se dá un paso en los acabados de los transmisores, muy dificil de superar hasta ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 9, 2013)

Hola Tiago, si has visto los receptores sdr en hf (creo que en foro hay). Te adjunto una guía rápida de instalación y uso para el SDR-Sharp que es la única aplicación que pude hacer funcionar sin muchas vueltas. Como dije antes, no está ni cerca de las capacidades formales de un analizador, pero por lo menos nos permite ver sin muchas pretenciones nuestra portadora, desviación de frecuencia y armónicos... creo que son las cosas que más nos interesan (al menos a mí, ahora). Al parecer casi todos los receptores funcionan, pero sus capacidades dependeran del modelo... es decir, este que conseguí va desde 64 mhz hasta 1,7 ghz. Otros tienen un ancho de banda menor, otros manejan las bandas por porciones, etc. Hay mucha info en internet sobre estos aparatitos y este uso.


----------



## tiago (Feb 9, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola Tiago, si has visto los receptores sdr en hf (creo que en foro hay). Te adjunto una guía rápida de instalación y uso para el SDR-Sharp que es la única aplicación que pude hacer funcionar sin muchas vueltas. Como dije antes, no está ni cerca de las capacidades formales de un analizador, pero por lo menos nos permite ver sin muchas pretenciones nuestra portadora, desviación de frecuencia y armónicos... creo que son las cosas que más nos interesan (al menos a mí, ahora). Al parecer casi todos los receptores funcionan, pero sus capacidades dependeran del modelo... es decir, este que conseguí va desde 64 mhz hasta 1,7 ghz. Otros tienen un ancho de banda menor, otros manejan las bandas por porciones, etc. Hay mucha info en internet sobre estos aparatitos y este uso.



OK.  Voy a ver que puedo hacer con una tarjetita mini PCI que tengo, que es un receptor de TDT. Si encuentro algún portatil al que se la pueda meter.
Y si no iré haciendo pruebas con las USB a ver cual se porta mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## faber235 (Feb 9, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> OK.  Voy a ver que puedo hacer con una tarjetita mini PCI que tengo, que es un receptor de TDT. Si encuentro algún portatil al que se la pueda meter.
> Y si no iré haciendo pruebas con las USB a ver cual se porta mejor.
> 
> Saludos.



Tiago, date una vuelta por aqui  http://swlcolombia.blogspot.com.ar/2012/01/hagalo-usted-mismo-receptor-sdr.html


----------



## jordancamey13 (Feb 21, 2013)

si no es mucha molestia, sera que se puede reemplazar la bateria de 9v por un adaptador DC,


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> si no es mucha molestia, sera que se puede reemplazar la bateria de 9v por un adaptador DC,



*Si se puede,* agrega a la salida del adaptador un electrolítico de 470µF 25V


----------



## faber235 (Feb 21, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> si no es mucha molestia, sera que se puede reemplazar la bateria de 9v por un adaptador DC,



Fogonazo te mando una idea para que uses un adaptador. el problema con los adaptadores es que a veces introducen ruidos de alterna, por eso te dice de colocar el electrolitico. fijate que los electroliticos tienen polaridad, ojo!

yo te recomiendo que te hagas una fuente con un regulador 317 que podes regular la salida desde 1v a 30v (dependiendo del trafo que pongas claro), tambien podes usar un regulador fijo como 7808 o 7812 pero el adaptador tiene que tener 4v mas que el que queres regular.
Si te interesa la fuente con el 317 dejame que te busco el circuito y lo publico.
Saludos


----------



## jordancamey13 (Feb 21, 2013)

ok, gracias , si me interesa asi para no usar batería y no gastar tanto en ellas,


----------



## Esteban Balbuena (Mar 2, 2013)

Hola a todos!! Este es mi primer post, todavia no recorri el resto del foro, luego reviso bien donde tendria que hacerlo. 

Les comento, estoy a full con este proyecto del transmisor, hace un rato llegue de comprar todas las cosas y cuando las separe me di cuenta que la chica que me atendio (que por cierto no sabia donde estaba parada la pobre) me dio dos capacitores de .1 uF electroliticos en vez de ceramicos, y mi duda obviamente es, en que me influye en el funcionamiento del transmisor

En el circuito serian c4 y c8.. uno es el de prevencion por mal funcionamiento y el otro actua como filtro, respectivamente.

Y mi segunda y por el momento ultima duda seria que no consegui el trimmer de 5-60 pF.. sino que sonsegui uno de 5-50 pF.. en que me variara luego en el circuito esta diferencia?

Saludos!!! Ya nos iremos conociendo mas!.. Gacias de antemano por la ayuda


----------



## phavlo (Mar 3, 2013)

Buenas tardes Esteban, en lo que te va a variar el trimmer es en el ajuste de frecuencia, pero también podes calibrarlo abriendo o apretando la bobina para sintonizarlo.


----------



## asherar (Mar 3, 2013)

faber235 dijo:


> Si te interesa la fuente con el 317 dejame que te busco el circuito y lo publico.
> Saludos



En la hoja técnica del LM317 tiene que haber un circuito sugerido. 
O en la Wiki
O si no: Ejemplo


----------



## Esteban Balbuena (Mar 3, 2013)

phavlo dijo:


> Buenas tardes Esteban, en lo que te va a variar el trimmer es en el ajuste de frecuencia, pero también podes calibrarlo abriendo o apretando la bobina para sintonizarlo.



Hola! gracias!.. y los capacitores electroliticos (que me dieron en ves de ceramicos) no influyen en nada no?

Saludos!!


----------



## ivo1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Holaa...Una pregunta soy nuevo en el tema este de la electrónica jaja  como hago para saber si el circuito funciona??? como hago para estabacer una señal con el capacitor variable?? Yo hise el de NICOLAU


----------



## faber235 (Mar 19, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> En la hoja técnica del LM317 tiene que haber un circuito sugerido.
> O en la Wiki
> O si no: Ejemplo
> 
> http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-conte...power-supply-regulator-15v3v45v5v6v9v_15a.jpg



asherar, ese esta bien, solo que yo tenia por ahi uno con menos elementos,  capacitores de .001mf en paralelo con los diodos rectificadores, con un potenciometro lineal en lugar de las resistencias fijas, y una impedancia a la salida para que cualquier radiofrecuencia perdida no vuelva a la fuente, pero no lo puedo encontrar, tengo dos fuentes armada y funcionan de 10.


----------



## faber235 (Mar 22, 2013)

ivo1 dijo:


> Holaa...Una pregunta soy nuevo en el tema este de la electrónica jaja  como hago para saber si el circuito funciona??? como hago para estabacer una señal con el capacitor variable?? Yo hise el de NICOLAU



podes medirle el consumo con un multimetro en la escala de 500 mA( acordate que para medir consume el miliamperimetro va en serie, no se bien cuanto consume pero estimo debe estar por los 100 o 150 mA, podes hacer una sonda de RF, con un led o conectada a un multimetro en la escala 10 volts dc (aca tenes una http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/Ultima/images/The-led-power-meter-circuit.gif es de este sitio http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/Ultima/Ultima.html) la sonda deberia iluminar el led si hay RF. Otro tema es sintonizarlo, porque puede ser que genere RF pero no este dentro de la banda de tu receptor. Saludos


----------



## superdog13 (Mar 26, 2013)

Tengo dos preguntas:

1. Para la bobina y la antena se usan los 25 cm que dicen o solo lo que se gasta dandole las 6 vueltas ??? Porque a mi me salen muchas más vueltas que las 6 ...

2. Como es la terminación de la antena ??? Me refiero al lado que no va soldado a la bobina.


----------



## faber235 (Mar 26, 2013)

superdog13 dijo:


> Tengo dos preguntas:
> 
> 1. Para la bobina y la antena se usan los 25 cm que dicen o solo lo que se gasta dandole las 6 vueltas ??? Porque a mi me salen muchas más vueltas que las 6 ...
> 
> 2. Como es la terminación de la antena ??? Me refiero al lado que no va soldado a la bobina.



hace la bobina de 6 vueltas dejate unos chicotes para soldar a la plaqueta y corta el sobrante, conta dos vueltas a partir de la coneccion al colector pela el alambre (si es esmaltado o forrado en plastico) y conecta alli la antena tratando de no hacer una coneccion muy gorda.
Saludos

cuando lo tengas postea una foto, si podes.


----------



## superdog13 (Mar 26, 2013)

Vale, mi haré así.
Entonces dejo el otro lado del alambre de la antena así no más ???


----------



## faber235 (Mar 27, 2013)

superdog13 dijo:


> Vale, mi haré así.
> Entonces dejo el otro lado del alambre de la antena así no más ???



si, la entena va conectada en una sola punta la otra va al aire, el circuito no es muy estable con un alambre de antena conectado a la bobina, al arrimarle la mano se va asalir de frecuencia, para probarlo podes dejar la antena sin conectar y despues hacer un buffer para que al conectar la antena no varie la frecuencia, sino tenes que tener un poco mas de cuidado.
Saludos


----------



## eddabeza (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola!! seguro ya lo han preguntado!!! pero es que tiene tantos comentarios este material que me tardaría como 2 días en encontrar lo que deseo saber!!! *He armado éste circuito* y mi problema es que varia la frecuencia de transmisión *Por ejemplo*=  de transmitir en 107.1, luego de 10 a 15 minutos se cambia a 106.7 y luego de unos minutos vuelve a la 107.1!!!! *Hay alguna forma de estabilizar ésta frecuencia*??? ah tengo la fuente bien filtrada y estabilizada!!!


----------



## Edwar09 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hola, Construi el radio en protoboard y escucho el silbido que dicen en am como en 690 khz
ademas tambien lo escucho en fm (no estoy seguro de las frecuencias porque uso un receptor que saque de la basura y no le sirve el indicador ),pero estoy seguro que el silbido viene del radio porque cuando lo desconecto desaparece, ademas el de am se oye mas limpio que el de fm el de fm tiene como mas interferencias
acaso afecta mucho que deje las patas de las resistencias y electroliticos sin cortar y ,no use los valores
que recomienda para algunas resistencias(aunque no los cambie mucho)?
y si uso un radio mas moderno no escucho el silbido


----------



## eddabeza (Mar 31, 2013)

Estibe estudiando un poco mas en circuito *mi problema que se corría la frecuencia de transmisión* pero ahora ya descubrí como *no se corre la frecuencia* el capacitor variable lo cambie por uno *fijo* y problema resuelto... ahora es muy estable, no se corre ni un poquito!!!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 4, 2013)

Hola eddabeza, eso que te pasa es una característica de los osciladores de este tipo... sin grandes modificaciones al transmisor podes estabilizar la frecuencia con otro circuito que se encargará de compara la frecuencia en que transmitis con la de un cristal de referencia y si no coinciden, se aplica una tensión que obliga a corregir la frecuencia del transmisor. Esto se llama PLL. En el foro hay unos cuantos. Esta es la forma "profesional" de poner en servicio un bichito de estos... ahora, si te fijas, es posible que al haber reemplazado el variable por un condensador fijo, parezca que está estable... pero creeme que si lo dejas (aunque le tome unos días) se va a correr de frecuencia.

Edwar09, no lo hagas en protoboard.


----------



## medinacruzz (May 3, 2013)

hola dj glenn. eso que tu acabas de mensionar es lo correcto yo ise este tx al modo manhathan y me funco aora actual mente lo ise en una pcb y le ise un pll sensillo y me funco esta conn 15 watts divino en sircuitillo ese.. en cuanto a la pcb yo la ise ami manera y que bien., si me sale a unos 17km porque la antena la tengo en un cerrito


----------



## kshitoperro (May 3, 2013)

amigo como hiciste el PLL? lo compraste o conceguiste de otro equipo?
 o se puede hacer ? tienes algun esquematico?



medinacruzz dijo:


> hola dj glenn. eso que tu acabas de mensionar es lo correcto yo ise este tx al modo manhathan y me funco aora actual mente lo ise en una pcb y le ise un pll sensillo y me funco esta conn 15 watts divino en sircuitillo ese.. en cuanto a la pcb yo la ise ami manera y que bien., si me sale a unos 17km porque la antena la tengo en un cerrito


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 5, 2013)

hoy en día es posible hacerlo con integrados específicos muy versátiles que dependeran de un µC para poder controlarlos, o bien podes caer con los clásicos sintetizadores mc145151 y mc145152, aunque estos no trabajan directamente en las frecuencias que se tratan en este tema, sino que dependen de un prescaler o alguna otra técnica como fi, o etapas dobladoras posteriores para poder obtener al final la frecuencia de trabajo estabilizada. Obviamente siempre podes complicarte un poco más la vida y hacer un divisor por un lado, el pll por el otro, el oscilador de referencia por el otro, etc... por lo general esas cosas funcionan sin mayores problemas, pero para los tiempos que corren, creo que esto solo vale para reforzar conocimientos, ya que no es ni tan práctico ni tan económico como lo que comenté al principio.


----------



## faber235 (May 20, 2013)

para los que quieran experimentar un poco mas vean este link
http://danyk.cz/sten3_en.html   utiliza un varicap asi que demas esta decir que la fuente debe ser regulada y estabilizada como la del lm317 que esta mas arriba


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 10, 2013)

haa me tiene loco este circuito, es la primera ves que lo intento armar, y lo primero en radiofonia y no puedo escuchar nada :/ nose como hacerle para escuchar algo.. pero nada, utilice el circuito que esta al principio, la bobina de alambre de 0,5mm con 4 vueltas (al principio tenia 6, desp*UES* al no tener nada a 5 y desp*UES*. a 4 ) el capacitor al principio era de 46pF y desp*UES* lo cambie a uno de 8pF y movia la bobina y nada, me canse de mover el dial... alguna ayuda?

 Gracias de antemano, me canse de leer acerca de esto y me defrauda mucho que no me salga :/


----------



## kshitoperro (Jun 10, 2013)

Amigazo el transmisor funciona tal cual como está en la primera pagina de foro. yo lo suso todo los dias solo que para ajustar el cvariable hay que tener muchisima paciencia, y un poco mas.












bocagonza dijo:


> haa me tiene loco este circuito, es la primera ves que lo intento armar, y lo primero en radiofonia y no puedo escuchar nada :/ nose como hacerle para escuchar algo.. pero nada, utilice el circuito que esta al principio, la bobina de alambre de 0,5mm con 4 vueltas (al principio tenia 6, desp al no tener nada a 5 y desp. a 4 ) el capacitor al principio era de 46pF y desp lo cambie a uno de 8pF y movia la bobina y nada, me canse de mover el dial... alguna ayuda?
> 
> Gracias de antemano, me canse de leer acerca de esto y me defrauda mucho que no me salga :/


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 10, 2013)

bueno lo intentare una ves mas... algo que nunca me canso es de probar... me seria tan util un medidor de freciencias jajaj a ver que tan lejos estoy XD

Gracias...


----------



## kshitoperro (Jun 10, 2013)

armalo tal como sale en el primer post, y regula el c variable con mucho cuidado, un cuidado exagerado, y veras como fugazmente entra la señal en sintonia, yo puedo pasar hasta 10 minutos buscando la freecuencia esacta antes de ponerme a  transmititr


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 10, 2013)

es que no encontre un cap variable... puse uno fijo y trato de mover las espiras y desp buscar en el dial... esta mal ?


----------



## kshitoperro (Jun 10, 2013)

alguien que sepa mas que diga como poder determinar en que frecuencia estaria transmitiendo entonces, por que deberia estarlo ahciendo pero en la practica como ya te habras dado cuenta, y como a mi tambien me pasó alguna vez, jamas pielle donde estaba saliendo la señal, es mas, podrias estar transmitiendo por debajo de los 80 mhz y por sobre los 108, si fuera asi, no podrias sintonizarlo con la radio  comun,(comercial)





bocagonza dijo:


> es que no encontre un cap variable... puse uno fijo y trato de mover las espiras y desp buscar en el dial... esta mal ?


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 10, 2013)

Bocagonza dime como esta construida tu bobina, por mientras te paso un dato si realizas una bobina con 6 vueltas sobre un diametro de 8 mm y lo realizas con alambre de 1mm de espesor esta bobina tendrá una inductancia de aproximadamente 236 nH y para que tu TX transmita en los 98 Mhz debes colocar un capacitor de 11 pF, si colocas uno de 10 pF transmitirá en los 103.6 Mhz aproximadamente espero te sirva como dato ojo con el tema RF hay muchas cosas a tener en cuenta ya que todo influye, saludos y suerte con el proyecto.
PD: si pueden descarguen el mini ring core calculator esta en el foro.


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 11, 2013)

hola gabriel, gracias por el dato... la bobina tiene 4 vueltas de alambre de 0,5mm con un cap de 8.3pF y cambio la.distancia de las esperias y busco en el dial de la radio a ver si la.engancho....

pd:la bobina la hice con un.lapiz... no le medi el diametro....


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 11, 2013)

Bocanazo según los datos del soft y estimo que un lapiz tiene 5 mm tu bobina anda cerca de los 93 nH para hacerla resonar en los 98 Mhz necesitas un capacitor de 28 pF, para los 88 Mhz 35 pf y para los 107 Mhz 23 pF lo que si las espiras de tu bobina deben estar bien juntas para hacer las pruebas, espero te de resultado, descarga el soft que te comente te va a ser muy util el compañero crimson dejo un tutorial del mismo para su uso saludos


----------



## faber235 (Jun 12, 2013)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Bocanazo según los datos del soft y estimo que un lapiz tiene 5 mm tu bobina anda cerca de los 93 nH para hacerla resonar en los 98 Mhz necesitas un capacitor de 28 pF, para los 88 Mhz 35 pf y para los 107 Mhz 23 pF lo que si las espiras de tu bobina deben estar bien juntas para hacer las pruebas, espero te de resultado, descarga el soft que te comente te va a ser muy util el compañero crimson dejo un tutorial del mismo para su uso saludos



estaba pensando en decirle que su cambio habia sido muy brusco, paso de 46 pf a 8 pf, con tu comentario tiene algo con que experimentar.

Bocanazo, yo te diria que pongas un capacitor de los valores que te dice Gabriel y despues si no logras sintonizarla vayas bajando y subiendo la capacidad pero "de a poco" 2 o 3 pf maximo. mira que la ventana es chica y te vas de la banda rapidamente. De todas maneras estimo que los valores de Gabriel77sur estan en lo correcto. No desesperes, no es facil, y mas si es la primera vez.


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 12, 2013)

si es verdad... estoy sacando capacitores por todos lados porque lo de la tienda de electronica me sacaron corriendo de comprar siempre varias cositas y gastar 20pesos y los hago perder todo un dia   ... pero bue...  ya vere y con paciencia lo sollucionare...

Muchas gracias


----------



## faber235 (Jun 12, 2013)

bocagonza dijo:


> si es verdad... estoy sacando capacitores por todos lados porque lo de la tienda de electronica me sacaron corriendo de comprar siempre varias cositas y gastar 20pesos y los hago perder todo un dia   ... pero bue...  ya vere y con paciencia lo sollucionare...
> 
> Muchas gracias



yo muchas veces los volvi locos pero claro, lo del cliente tiene la razon, no se donde quedo.
fijate que en plaquetas de equipos viejos podes conseguir muchas cosas. Conta como te fue.


----------



## AlejoBlack (Jun 14, 2013)

Buenas, he hecho este transmisor y me trabaja muy bien. Ahora el problema que tengo es con el micrófono el cual no se que le pasa, si no lo mantengo derecho y tocándolo se pierde la señal, que puede ser?


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 14, 2013)

buenas.. creo que he conseguido unos pequeños avances que me dan una esperanza... consegui un cap variable blanco de un estereo viejo, lo remplazo y le dejo la bobina de 0.5mm con 4 espiras... pongo la radio al maximo volumen en la mayor frecuencia de la radio y cuando pongo musica no se escucha nada, pero al tocarlo con un destornillador de metal la radio hace un "pop" pero musica nada... lo estoy variando con un escarbadientes con forma plana... pero no escucho nada... algun cosejito ? 

bocagonza

pd: http://www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/Codigos-colores-condensadores-variables.php

en esta pagina dice que el cap que tengo es de 2 a 10 pf... estoy muy arriba no ? si le pongo un cap de 22pf en paralelo servira ?


----------



## faber235 (Jun 15, 2013)

bocagonza

pd: [url dijo:
			
		

> http://www.electronicafacil.net/tutoriales/Codigos-colores-condensadores-variables.php[/url]
> 
> en esta pagina dice que el cap que tengo es de 2 a 10 pf... estoy muy arriba no ? si le pongo un cap de 22pf en paralelo servira ?



me imagino que ya lo habras probado pero el poner un capacitor fijo en paralelo con el variable es una buena idea y con los datos que te dieron mas arriba creo que vas a estar en la banda.
fijate que segun gabriel para 107 necesitas 23pf y para 88mhz 35 pf.

con 22pf en paralelo te quedaria un cap de 24pf a 32pf (segun los datos que pasaste vos).
a ver que pasa! El unico problema es que en esa pagina que mencionas dice al costado del valor N200 mientras que en los otros dice NP0 eso quiere decir que varia la capacidad con la temperatura, ese es un problema para los circuitos sintonizados. de cualquier manera probalo y si vez que entra en la banda tendras una idea del valor del capacitor a poner.





AlejoBlack dijo:


> Buenas, he hecho este transmisor y me trabaja muy bien. Ahora el problema que tengo es con el micrófono el cual no se que le pasa, si no lo mantengo derecho y tocándolo se pierde la señal, que puede ser?



ese es un efecto de la mano que agrega capacidad y te lo cambia de frecuencia. es un poco dificil de corregir, sobre todo en este tipo de equipitos tan chicos. lo que podes hacer es ponerlo en un envase qeu te impida tocar el mic, no se me ocurre otra solucion, fijate si antes en el foro no contestaron algo igual.


----------



## maxi01 (Jun 20, 2013)

hola muchachos, conseguí todos los componentes tal cual los pide el diagrama.

ya arme el pcb, pero quiero ver si puse bien la alimentación aquí abajo pongo unos link del pcb:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9fuambrevpa7orq/PCB%20Wizard%20-%20Professional%20Edition%20-%20%5BUntitled%20%5D_2013-06-20_19-52-21.png

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zfh6bsyj50mdu7a/Livewire%20-%20Professional%20Edition%20-%20%5Bfm%20maxi.png


----------



## medinacruzz (Jun 21, 2013)

kshitoperro dijo:


> alguien que sepa mas que diga como poder determinar en que frecuencia estaria transmitiendo entonces, por que deberia estarlo ahciendo pero en la practica como ya te habras dado cuenta, y como a mi tambien me pasó alguna vez, jamas pielle donde estaba saliendo la señal, es mas, podrias estar transmitiendo por debajo de los 80 mhz y por sobre los 108, si fuera asi, no podrias sintonizarlo con la radio comun,(comercial)


 
hola amigo. te quiero comentar que yo tengo ese transmisor*c*ito trabajando con 5wat*t *, dandoles mas potencia se mejora le esta*b*ilid*a*d, la bobina tiene 4 t y tiene un capacitor de 22pf y funciona bien, bueno *h*a*c*e unos meses  *h*i*c*e el mismo y le saque 30w pero le hice un pll sencillo y si que engancha bien..,


----------



## faber235 (Jun 22, 2013)

maxi01 dijo:


> hola muchachos, conseguí todos los componentes tal cual los pide el diagrama.
> 
> ya arme el pcb, pero quiero ver si puse bien la alimentación aquí abajo pongo unos link del pcb:
> 
> ...



no alcanzo a ver como es el pcb pero si seguiste el circuito que pasaste esta bien, recorda que el positivo va al variable y las resistencias de 4.7k, o sea la parte de arriba de tu esquema.


----------



## arivamp (Jun 24, 2013)

Tambien una variante interesante a su circuito seria muchachos, en vez de usar el clasico sistema LC para variar la frecuencia del oscilador, con el condensador variable y la bobinita, se podria reemplazar con un Diodo Varicap, y un potenciometro para variar la frecuencia con una tension, como trabajan los PLL.Para mi es mucho mejor y mas estable, que el circuito lc..
Hay circuitos que andan muy lindo y son muy sencillos, con un solo transistor inclusive!! ej. BF199
Aqui les dejo un esquematico muy sencillo, y que anda de maravillas, una vez nesesitaba asegurarme e que el Oscilador de un PLL andaba correctamente porque no lo podia hacer enganchar, asi que me arme este circuito con un puñado de componentes en una placa de prueba, y se la adose al PLL, desabilite momentaneamente el oscilador original, y lo reemplaze por este, y ho mi sorpresa engancho a la perfeccion, fue ahi q*UE* me di cuenta que el drama estaba en el oscilador y no en el sintetizador la falla, bueno la cuestion es que este circuito es muy sencillo y anda muy pero muy bien, se los recomiendo para armar, la bobinita es de 3 vueltitas, alambre 1 mm y la pueden hacer sobre una mechita del 6
y cuando quieran cambiar la frecuencia , le dan al potenciometro y listo, al cambiar la tension en el Diodo de capasidad variable, ( varicap o varactor) se logra el cambio de frecuencia




saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 26, 2013)

Este vco funciona de mil maravillas. El trimer de 40pf paralelo a la bobina es necesario, pero con el potenciómetro de 100k se puede recorrer perfectamente toda la banda de fm... si se juega un poco con la bobina y el capacitor, el potenciómetro nos permitirá el rango de 88 a 108 en sus extremos... yo lo logré jeje. El detalle más importante que debo rescatar es su estabilidad. Al encenderlo no hay deriva y luego de unos días sólo se había corrido algunos khz.

El audio es muy bueno, aunque muy plano, así que habría que trabajar en los componentes asociados. por lo que al obtener 100% de modulación parece que suena más bajo que las demás emisoras. La potencia de salida tampoco es la gran cosa... digamos que no me fue posible amplificarlo, o que si lo logré no fue suficiente para obtener lectura. Así como está, su alcance fue de unos 50 metros.

Este lo armé hace algunos años y al día de hoy sigue siendo mi primera opción al considerar construir un transmisor.



Aclaremos entonces que esto del varicap no es otra cosa que una alternativa algo más rebuscada al trimer... idealmente para controlarlo con un sintetizador... o si es con un potenciómetro, lo más interesante sería poner una rueda lo más grande posible, para tener el mayor control sobre el resultado final.


----------



## tiago (Jun 26, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> El audio es muy bueno, aunque muy plano, así que habría que trabajar en los componentes asociados. por lo que al obtener 100% de modulación parece que suena más bajo que las demás emisoras. ...



Eso me pasa a mi con todos los transmisores que he montado. Supongo que las emisoras comerciales disponen de equipos de proceso de audio que cuestan un riñón, y excitadores que cuestan el otro riñón, por lo que la intensidad y profundidad del audio que emiten es superlativamente notoria a la de cualquier equipo casero, por bien diseñado y montado que esté.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 26, 2013)

Equipos transmissores de FM professionales possuen circuitos mui elaborados con uso de PLL (malha cerriada) de alta performace , pré-distocionadores de audio que anulan las non lineariedad de diodos varicap enpleados en los moduladores , re-alimentaciones adecuadas a manter o mas possible fiel la lineariedad de respuesta en frequencia tanto no que se trata en amplitud y principalmiente la fase del audio que obrigatoriamiente tiene que sener banda ancha en caso de sinales MPX ( estereo multiplex) .
Por iso el alto precio de equipos alta-gama tipo : Harris , Collins , BE ( broadcasting eletronics) ,Rohde Schwatz etc...etc...
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## faber235 (Jun 27, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Equipos transmissores de FM professionales possuen circuitos mui elaborados con uso de PLL (malha cerriada) de alta performace , pré-distocionadores de audio que anulan las non lineariedad de diodos varicap enpleados en los moduladores , re-alimentaciones adecuadas a manter o mas possible fiel la lineariedad de respuesta en frequencia tanto no que se trata en amplitud y principalmiente la fase del audio que obrigatoriamiente tiene que sener banda ancha en caso de sinales MPX ( estereo multiplex) .
> Por iso el alto precio de equipos alta-gama tipo : Harris , Collins , BE ( broadcasting eletronics) ,Rohde Schwatz etc...etc...
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Esas marcas son palabra mayor, jeje,,, me imagino el equipo tecnico que esta detras de cada nuevo TX!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 27, 2013)

Actualmiente los excitadores FM y AM stereo hacen largo uso de la tecnologia DSP ( digital signal processing) o sea generaciõn y processamiento digital de senales analogicos , asi la modulaciõn es generada digitalmiente , filtrada para se excluir el clock ( banda basica ) y despues es mixada con un oscilador locar para se obtener la frequencia final de VHF y amplificada para sener transmitida en el aire (eter).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.




eddabeza dijo:


> Hola!! seguro ya lo han preguntado!!! pero es que tiene tantos comentarios este material que me tardaría como 2 días en encontrar lo que deseo saber!!! *He armado éste circuito* y mi problema es que varia la frecuencia de transmisión *Por ejemplo*=  de transmitir en 107.1, luego de 10 a 15 minutos se cambia a 106.7 y luego de unos minutos vuelve a la 107.1!!!! *Hay alguna forma de estabilizar ésta frecuencia*??? ah tengo la fuente bien filtrada y estabilizada!!!



? Quieres estabilidad ? adicione un PLL e listo .

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*


----------



## jose2121 (Ago 1, 2013)

En vez de micrófono podría acoplársele entrada de audio como la del ordenador para que lo que se escuche en el ordenador se emita por fm?

Saludos!


----------



## faber235 (Ago 1, 2013)

jose2121 dijo:


> En vez de micrófono podría acoplársele entrada de audio como la del ordenador para que lo que se escuche en el ordenador se emita por fm?
> 
> Saludos!



si, y si buscas en el foro vas a encontrar programas para modificar el audio y transmitirlo mejor, compresores, etc etc..


----------



## ea8cxv (Ago 2, 2013)

Buenas, lo primero disculpad si mi pregunta esta respondida pero encontre este post antes de ayer y solo me ha dado tiempo a leer hasta la pagina 32. Vivo lejos de donde se venden los componentes y un amigo se ha ofrecido a traermelos mañana, por eso no he terminado de leer el post.

La cuestion es que voy a hacer el transmisor de la primera pagina y buscando informacion sobre como sacarle algo mas de potencia encontre que este señor recomienda reemplazar el Q2 por un 2n2369 o en su defecto un 2n918 y me gustaria saber vuestras opiniones.

Nuevamente disculpad si mi pregunta esta respondida pero no recuerdo que nombraran ese transistor en particular.

Otra cosa, en uno de los comentarios recomiendan meter una pequeña ferrita dentro de la bobina, pues si alguien tiene un monitor estropeado que sepa que dentro hay unas ferritas que son perfectas en diametro y longitud para ello, por si alguien quisiera ponersela. En mi caso he utilizado 6 espiras de alambre esmaltado de 1mm sobre dicha ferrita con una longitud de la bobina de 10mm tal y como han recomendado mas atras para luego sacar el cable de la antena de la segunda espira.

Muchas gracias. 73´s


----------



## miguelus (Ago 2, 2013)

Buenas tardes ea8cxv

Planteas un deseo de aumentar "algo" la potencia a un transmisor para tener más alcance.
La cuestión es ¿Cuánto es ese algo?

Hay que partir de una premisa básica, en RF,  si queremos que un Transmisor tenga el doble de alcance tendremos que aumentar la potencia cuatro veces (Ley del cuadrado inverso).

Esto significa que si con 1Vatio alcanzamos un Kilómetro y queremos alcanzar dos Kilómetros nuestro Transmisor tendrá tener 4Vatios de potencia.

El hecho de cambiar de Transistor, en principio, no significa que podamos obtener más potencia. Todos los Transistores de potencia de RF suelen tener la misma ganancia, dependiendo del modelo, entre 8 y 12 dB´s.

Hay que tener en cuenta la ganancia del Transistor y la potencia máxima que puede dar y, por supuesto, la potencia con la que le excitamos.

Por regla general, la mejor forma de aumentar potencia es añadir otro paso amplificador.

También hay tener en cuenta la legislación particular de cada país ya que suele ser habitual que no este permitido transmitir con equipos basados en Osciladores que no posean algún método de control de la estabilidad en la frecuencia p.e. un PLL.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 2, 2013)

Hola a Todos, !Saludos cordiales!, devemos recordar que quando duplicado la distancia entre el posto trasmissor y el posto receptor la pierda en lo sinal recebido es de -6DB eso en lo espacio livre de obstaculos molestos que causen "sonbra" o sea la potencia recebida  en la antena receptora si queda 4 vezez ,y asi por adiante entonses si quadruplicamos la distancia entre los postos lo sinal recebido es de -12DB o sea una queda de 15,8 vezes en el sinal recebido por la antena receptora.
! Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ea8cxv (Ago 2, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes ea8cxv
> 
> Planteas un deseo de aumentar "algo" la potencia a un transmisor para tener más alcance.
> La cuestión es ¿Cuánto es ese algo?



Gracias miguelus por la respuesta. Me conformaria con algo mas que los 10mtrs que segun he leido han conseguido con los 2n2222 y segun pude ver el 2n2369 da el doble potencia, 1w, frente al 2n2222 que da 0.5w. La verdad que me he ido a lo facil y en lugar de consultar los datasheet con los que me hago un lio me he basado en datos comerciales y de ahi he sacado esa diferencia de potencia. Disculpad sino se puede poner enlaces.

http://componentesonline.es/es/transistores/611-2n2369.html
http://componentesonline.es/es/transistores/612-transistor-p2n2222.html

Mi problema es el que comente en mi anterior post, la lejania con la tienda de componentes y la oportunidad de que mañana un amigo me haga el gran favor de comprarmelos.



miguelus dijo:


> También hay tener en cuenta la legislación particular de cada país ya que suele ser habitual que no este permitido transmitir con equipos basados en Osciladores que no posean algún método de control de la estabilidad en la frecuencia p.e. un PLL.



En España esta completamente prohibido el uso del espectro radioelectrico sin consentimiento de telecomunicaciones y para ello has de cumplir unos requisitos exagerados tanto en presupuesto como en equipamiento. Mi intencion no es otra que la de cacharrear un poco pero sin hacer daño alguno.

Otra cosa, lei tambien lo de apantallar la bobina y el trimmer, en mi caso le estoy haciendo una jaula de faraday con alambra muy fino. Que os parece?

Muchas gracias nuevamente, 73´s.


----------



## ea8cxv (Ago 3, 2013)

Sin conocimiento alguno y dando palos de ciego, ¿es factible esta modificacion? creo que se llama darlington. No os riais mucho de mi...


----------



## jak samuel (Ago 3, 2013)

como puedo hacer no encuentro los condensadores de 2.7 pf ceramico puedo ocupar de poliester o eletronicos o aluna otra alternativa y otra cosa en el fm no hay una señal vacia o libre en todas se escucha algo como le hago


----------



## ea8cxv (Ago 3, 2013)

Busca uno de 5.4 o lo mas cercano posible y seguro que algo vacio tiene que haber, por muy pequeño que sea pero si no lo hubiera... poco o nada puedes hacer creo.


----------



## taro (Ago 4, 2013)

Buenas a toda la gente del foro, molesto a arivamp con una preguntita....en el caso del tx que posteaste en la pag 49, como conecto en el el mic??? 
Gracias por la respuesta, es un placer leer siempre esteforodondetantose aprende!!!!


----------



## jak samuel (Ago 8, 2013)

con encuentro un condensador variable como le hago porque he ido a muchos lugares de electrónica famosos en mi país y de repuestos  y ahorita solo tengo  uno de menor cantidad que encontré en un radio vieja pero es de 2-20 pf y hay otros en otra radios viejas pero son distintos alos que salen ahi son de dos bandas fm y am


----------



## crimson (Ago 9, 2013)

Hola jak samuel, nuevo no creo que lo consigas, salvo por e-bay o alguna similar, es algo que las tiendas ya no traen. Lo que se hace normalmente es "canibalizarlo" de alguna radio vieja tirada por ahí. Probablemente algún "service" tenga algunas tiradas y se las podrás negociar. Para identificar las patas del condensador fijate en este hilo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/condensador-variable-23893/#post676202
Saludos C


----------



## cloccloc (Ago 11, 2013)

el mio quedo con el desarrollo original del diseño. los unicos cambios son que no use capacitores de 2.7 pF, use de 3.3 pF, la bobina use alambre de baja tension calibre 18 sin recubrimiento, y le pegue dos antenas una de radio y un alambre de 25 cm del mismo que use para la bobina. con las dos sintonizo claramente la señal solo que mi radio de transmision es de 20 m cuadrados. no pude subir las imagenes pero les comparto como lo hice


----------



## crimson (Ago 11, 2013)

Hola cloccloc,bienvenido a la Comunidad. Para subir archivos y fotos fijate en este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-demas-69423/
Saludos C


----------



## taro (Ago 26, 2013)

Buenas a toda la gente de este maravilloso foro, mi nombre es rodrigo y he de insistir con alguna preguntilla, que espero no sea mal tomada...resulta que hacia rato que anduve buscando un transmisor de fm para realizar y despues de mucho leer mas que nada en este foro, me decidi a hacer el destacado que motiva este post, ya que no tengo experiencia en la electronica (la mecanica aeronautica es lo mio), pero choque con un inconveniente, y es que en la ciudad donde vivo, no logro conseguir ningun trimmer!!! asi que lo arme con un capacitor de 22p y trate de sintonizarlo modificando la bobina....me llevo tiempo, pero finalmente lo logre y me entusiasme bastante....por eso me gustaria si alguien puede ilustrarme sobre como reemplazar dicho trimmer por un potenciometro y varicap, para evitar esa tarea taaaan tediosa. 
He visto otros post y inclusive una entrada en el blog de asterion que lo explica, pero debo reconocer que no logro comprender como aplicarlo a este circuito en particular...
Sera que alguno puede darme una mano desinteresada???
Aunque asi no sea, los felicito a los que postean aqui, realmente su conocimiento asusta jajajajaja
saludos desde la pampa humeda!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 26, 2013)

taro dijo:


> Buenas a toda la gente de este maravilloso foro, mi nombre es rodrigo y he de insistir con alguna preguntilla, que espero no sea mal tomada...resulta que hacia rato que anduve buscando un transmisor de fm para realizar y despues de mucho leer mas que nada en este foro, me decidi a hacer el destacado que motiva este post, ya que no tengo experiencia en la electronica (la mecanica aeronautica es lo mio), pero choque con un inconveniente, y es que en la ciudad donde vivo, no logro conseguir ningun trimmer!!! asi que lo arme con un capacitor de 22p y trate de sintonizarlo modificando la bobina....me llevo tiempo, pero finalmente lo logre y me entusiasme bastante....por eso me gustaria si alguien puede ilustrarme sobre como reemplazar dicho trimmer por un potenciometro y varicap, para evitar esa tarea taaaan tediosa.
> He visto otros post y inclusive una entrada en el blog de asterion que lo explica, pero debo reconocer que no logro comprender como aplicarlo a este circuito en particular...
> Sera que alguno puede darme una mano desinteresada???
> Aunque asi no sea, los felicito a los que postean aqui, realmente su conocimiento asusta jajajajaja
> saludos desde la pampa humeda!


Hola caro Taro , !saludos cordeales!, usteds puede sacar mui facilmente un trimer de un viejo radio desquaçado.
En todo caso aca dejo lo que buscas, estas en lo post#60 : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-tx200-electronics-diy-41476/index3.html
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## faber235 (Ago 26, 2013)

taro dijo:


> ....por eso me gustaria si alguien puede ilustrarme sobre como reemplazar dicho trimmer por un potenciometro y varicap, para evitar esa tarea taaaan tediosa.
> saludos desde la pampa humeda!



Yo probaria como en el esquema que posteo, pero por favor si alguien puede verificar las polaridades a ver si no meti la pata se agradece. 
saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2013)

faber235 dijo:


> Yo probaria como en el esquema que posteo, pero por favor si alguien puede verificar las polaridades a ver si no meti la pata se agradece.
> saludos


Hola Faber235 ! saludos cordeales! Tu esquema estas correcto y creo que anda de imediacto, las conecciones desahollhadas por usteds  estan OK , haora seria mui util tener en manos un frequencimetro para saber la real frequencia de oscilaciõn y se estas mui lehos  de lo deseado canbiase la bobina osciladora .Lo capacitor de 1nF que acopla lo diodo Varicap a el positivo de la alimentaciõn tanbien puede sener canbiado de valor capacitivo hasta obter un mejor rango de sintonia deseado.
Quanto a lo correcto diodo Varicap ese puede y deve sener experimentado qual lo mejor funciona y ese puede sener sacado de viejos tuners de TV o autorradios desquaçados.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 29, 2013)

hola Faber25, está perfecto. Yo probé con el mismo transmisor y modificaión hace unos años, lo que no recuerdo si le puse uno o dos varicaps. Si al potenciómetro le poner una rueda grandota y usas poca tensión, vas a tener mayor control sobre la frecuencia.


----------



## trifoncar (Sep 26, 2013)

Gracias por el aporte, EinSoldiatGott.

Tu contribución me ha ayudado a comprobar el correcto funcionamiento de un frecuencímetro con prescaler, para poder trabajar por encima de los 50 MHz, que es más o menos la frecuencia límite a la que puede trabajar un frecuencímetro sin prescaler.

Gracias a este blog he podido comprobar su correcto funcionamiento sobre los 100 MHz.

Por supuesto el montaje ha funcionado perfectamente.

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## jordancamey13 (Sep 30, 2013)

asherar dijo:


> En la hoja técnica del LM317 tiene que haber un circuito sugerido.
> O en la Wiki
> O si no: Ejemplo
> 
> http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-conte...power-supply-regulator-15v3v45v5v6v9v_15a.jpg



gracias , muy amable


----------



## jordancamey13 (Oct 2, 2013)

que se puede hacer para que el sonido sea estereo??


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 2, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> que se puede hacer para que el sonido sea estereo??


Hola caro Jordancamey , basta agregar un encoder estereo y listo.
Aca mismo en ese foro hay informaciones de como armar uno basta buscar .
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## faber235 (Oct 2, 2013)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> que se puede hacer para que el sonido sea estéreo??



arma un codificador estéreo y conectalo a la entrada de micrófono, 

aquí tenes unos que parecen fáciles pero no tengo idea que tal funciona aunque me gustaría probarlos, seguro no son profesionales pero tal vez funcionen.

http://www.sm0vpo.com/audio/stereo_enc.htm 

http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/veronica-stereo-encoder.gif


----------



## LACR21 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hola, disculpen, me estoy iniciando en esto de la electrónica y en la escuela así que pido disculpas si mi pregunta es bastante obvia o sin sentido. Me dejaron un transmisor, el suyo me pareció bastante bueno, sencillo y económico, así que decidí ponerlo en práctica, estoy comprando los materiales y todo eso pero tengo duda con la bobina ¿Se puede utilizar cable de cobre calibre #22, Cuántas vueltas se le tiene que dar a tal cable y a qué diámetro aproximado tiene que ser?. 
A y otra duda, en relación a la antena ¿dónde o en que parte del impreso se conecta, estuve analizando el PCB y no veo en qué "ollito" conectarla o soldarla. Reitero mi disculpa en caso de que la pregunta sea muy obvia pero me serviría de mucho. Muchas gracias.
Muchas gracias.  ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 3, 2013)

LACR21 dijo:


> Hola, disculpen, me estoy iniciando en esto de la electrónica y en la escuela así que pido disculpas si mi pregunta es bastante obvia o sin sentido. Me dejaron un transmisor, el suyo me pareció bastante bueno, sencillo y económico, así que decidí ponerlo en práctica, estoy comprando los materiales y todo eso pero tengo duda con la bobina ¿Se puede utilizar cable de cobre calibre #22, Cuántas vueltas se le tiene que dar a tal cable y a qué diámetro aproximado tiene que ser?.
> A y otra duda, en relación a la antena ¿dónde o en que parte del impreso se conecta, estuve analizando el PCB y no veo en qué "ollito" conectarla o soldarla. Reitero mi disculpa en caso de que la pregunta sea muy obvia pero me serviría de mucho. Muchas gracias.
> Muchas gracias.  ...


Hola LACR21 es necessario que usteds suba con lo diagrama esquemactico de tu proyecto para que possamos ayudarlo mejor .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 3, 2013)

No se que pasa pero no me funciona, lo arme tal cual como dice el esquema y el capacitor variable que tengo no es el amarillo que han utilizado sino uno igual fisicamente pero de color como morado, servira? lo he ajustado en la noche dandole varias vueltas y nada, vi que habia un transistor dañado lo cambie y nada, es muy critico los dos condensadores de 2.7pF? porque en vez de estos le coloque dos de 27pF en paralelo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 3, 2013)

Ferchito dijo:


> No se que pasa pero no me funciona, lo arme tal cual como dice el esquema y el capacitor variable que tengo no es el amarillo que han utilizado sino uno igual fisicamente pero de color como morado, servira? lo he ajustado en la noche dandole varias vueltas y nada, vi que habia un transistor dañado lo cambie y nada, es muy critico los dos condensadores de 2.7pF? porque en vez de estos le coloque dos de 27pF en paralelo.


Desafortunadamiente colocaste un capacitor con valor 20 vezez maior que lo especificado y ainda ?quieres que ande a contento ?
Milagres quizaz eran possibles a 2000 años atraz pero haora no mas , jajajajajajajajajaa
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## faber235 (Oct 3, 2013)

Ferchito dijo:


> No se que pasa pero no me funciona, lo arme tal cual como dice el esquema y el capacitor variable que tengo no es el amarillo que han utilizado sino uno igual fisicamente pero de color como morado, servira? lo he ajustado en la noche dandole varias vueltas y nada, vi que habia un transistor dañado lo cambie y nada, es muy critico los dos condensadores de 2.7pF? porque en vez de estos le coloque dos de 27pF en paralelo.



En mi post que sigue puse un pdf con una table de valores y colores de trimmers murata segun ella el morado no esta, que color se le acerca? vas a tener que conseguir uno naranja.

Como dice Daniel los capacitores de 27pf son 10 veces mas grandes y es lo que te quedo en total, necesitas uno de 5.4pf y pusiste 54pf.  conseguite algo que este mas cerca.


----------



## faber235 (Oct 3, 2013)

LACR21 dijo:


> Hola, disculpen, me estoy iniciando en esto de la electrónica y en la escuela así que pido disculpas si mi pregunta es bastante obvia o sin sentido. Me dejaron un transmisor, el suyo me pareció bastante bueno, sencillo y económico, así que decidí ponerlo en práctica, estoy comprando los materiales y todo eso pero tengo duda con la bobina ¿Se puede utilizar cable de cobre calibre #22, Cuántas vueltas se le tiene que dar a tal cable y a qué diámetro aproximado tiene que ser?.
> A y otra duda, en relación a la antena ¿dónde o en que parte del impreso se conecta, estuve analizando el PCB y no veo en qué "ollito" conectarla o soldarla. Reitero mi disculpa en caso de que la pregunta sea muy obvia pero me serviría de mucho. Muchas gracias.
> Muchas gracias.  ...



Supongo que estas hablando del circuito de la primera pagina de este pos, no? si es asi te comento, la bobina podrias hacerla con el #22 con las mismas vueltas y de la misma forma en que dice el post pero armalo con los valores que de los demas elementos segun el circuito.
Lo unico que cambiaria es el trimmer amarillo por uno naranja ya que segun la hoja de datos es NP0 y el amarillo N1200. Tambien se podria usar algun otro tipo de variable como uno rojo de los que son un poco mas grandes.
y la antena esta marcado con A en la plaqueta. En el circuito figura en la primera vuelta de la bobina pero en la plaqueta esta conectada al colector del transistor





LACR21 dijo:


> Hola, disculpen, me estoy iniciando en esto de la electrónica y en la escuela así que pido disculpas si mi pregunta es bastante obvia o sin sentido. Me dejaron un transmisor, el suyo me pareció bastante bueno, sencillo y económico, así que decidí ponerlo en práctica, estoy comprando los materiales y todo eso pero tengo duda con la bobina ¿Se puede utilizar cable de cobre calibre #22, Cuántas vueltas se le tiene que dar a tal cable y a qué diámetro aproximado tiene que ser?.
> A y otra duda, en relación a la antena ¿dónde o en que parte del impreso se conecta, estuve analizando el PCB y no veo en qué "ollito" conectarla o soldarla. Reitero mi disculpa en caso de que la pregunta sea muy obvia pero me serviría de mucho. Muchas gracias.
> Muchas gracias.  ...



Faltaba esta pic en el tema


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 4, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Desafortunadamiente colocaste un capacitor con valor 20 vezez maior que lo especificado y ainda ?quieres que ande a contento ?
> Milagres quizaz eran possibles a 2000 años atraz pero haora no mas , jajajajajajajajajaa
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



El problema estaba en el circuito resonante, pues al tener un capacitor variable de 2 a 50pF y colocar 2 capacitores de 27pF entre colector y emisor del transistor de salida, la frecuencia de resonancia varia tanto que no se logra encontrar entre los 88 y los 108 MHz, la solución fue y con los mismos componentes que acabo de mencionar, aumentarle las espiras a la bobina para que varié la frecuencia del transmisor.

Le coloque una bobina de 10 espiras de alambre estañado # 22 AWG, la tuve que abrir o retraer para encontrar señal en el dial, coloque el receptor en 88.1 MHz y varié 1/4 de vuelta el trimmer capacitivo y listo, se escucha fuerte y claro.

Si no se tienen los capacitores de 2.7pF, se pueden colocar unos levemente mas grandes, pero se debe aumentar el numero de espiras de la bobina.


----------



## faber235 (Oct 4, 2013)

Ferchito dijo:


> El problema estaba en el circuito resonante, pues al tener un capacitor variable de 2 a 50pF y colocar 2 capacitores de 27pF entre colector y emisor del transistor de salida, la frecuencia de resonancia varia tanto que no se logra encontrar entre los 88 y los 108 MHz, la solución fue y con los mismos componentes que acabo de mencionar, aumentarle las espiras a la bobina para que varié la frecuencia del transmisor.
> 
> Le coloque una bobina de 10 espiras de alambre estañado # 22 AWG, la tuve que abrir o retraer para encontrar señal en el dial, coloque el receptor en 88.1 MHz y varié 1/4 de vuelta el trimmer capacitivo y listo, se escucha fuerte y claro.
> 
> Si no se tienen los capacitores de 2.7pF, se pueden colocar unos levemente mas grandes, pero se debe aumentar el numero de espiras de la bobina.



Tu variable no debe tener un maximo de 50pf , debe ser mas chico por eso te funciono aumentando las vueltas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2013)

faber235 dijo:


> arma un codificador estéreo y conectalo a la entrada de micrófono,
> 
> aquí tenes unos que parecen fáciles pero no tengo idea que tal funciona aunque me gustaría probarlos, seguro no son profesionales pero tal vez funcionen.
> 
> ...


Hola caro Faber235 , el encoder sinples anda bien y lo otro mas elaborado tanbien pero ese  otro tiene un poco mas qualidad en su salida devido a filtros enpleados .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## LACR21 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hola amigo, me preguntaba dónde soldaste la antena en ese circuito que posteaste, ya vi el PCB y no encuentro por donde soldarla, me imagino que va en la bobina pero no estoy seguro de donde. Te agradezco. 
Hablo del circuito de la primera página, el primero


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 4, 2013)

LACR21 dijo:


> Hola amigo, me preguntaba dónde soldaste la antena en ese circuito que posteaste, ya vi el PCB y no encuentro por donde soldarla, me imagino que va en la bobina pero no estoy seguro de donde. Te agradezco.
> Hablo del circuito de la primera página, el primero


Bueno en se tratando de lo diagrama esquemactico de la premera pagina dese tema , la antena es conectada en la premera espira de la bobina osciladora a partir de lo colector de lo transistor oscilador "Q2".
Una sugerencia es que esa antena no sea mui larga porque senon la estabilidad de frequencia de lo trasnmissor puede sener prejudicada quando aproximamos objetos metalicos mui cercanos a esa antena.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## faber235 (Oct 6, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Faber235 , el encoder sinples anda bien y lo otro mas elaborado tanbien pero ese  otro tiene un poco mas qualidad en su salida devido a filtros enpleados .
> !Fuerte abrazo!
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Gracias por el comentario!


----------



## superdog13 (Oct 18, 2013)

No había visto este tema y pregunté donde no era, así que copio de nuevo la pregunta:



> Bueno, tengo una duda con este proyecto.
> 
> Este es el esquema del transmisor FM:
> 
> ...


----------



## elgriego (Oct 18, 2013)

superdog13 dijo:


> No había visto este tema y pregunté donde no era, así que copio de nuevo la pregunta:



Hola superdog13, En la base de q2 ,podes observar el audio,pero si queres ver, que tenes en colector ,vas a necesitar un analizador de espectro,o un osciloscopio de por lo menos 200Mhz de ancho de banda,pero lo ideal es el Analizador.



Saludos.


----------



## superdog13 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hola elgriego

Hay alguna forma de con este circuito poder ver lo de la siguiente imagen ???


----------



## Elieser21 (Oct 18, 2013)

lo de señal modulada en amplitud no podrás, es decir, estas trabajando con frecuencia modulada, la portadora la podes ver en en la base de Q2, y la información es simplemente la señal de entrada del transmisor, es decir, la señal Banda Base...


----------



## elgriego (Oct 18, 2013)

Hola superdog13,Dado que estamos hablando de un transmisor de Vhf modulado en fcia,no es posible con un osciloscopio convencional ,observar la portadora ,ahora si tuvieramos un transmisor de ,por ej 10mhz modulado en fcia,podriamos llegar a ver algo,pero no seria exactamente la modulacion fm. Por eso lo mas idoneo para este tipo de mediciones ,es contar con un analizador de espectro.Es decir un instrumento que permite vizualizar una, fcia en funcion de la fcia y no del tiempo ,como el osciloscopio.

Aqui te dejo 2 link ,en el 1 se observa perfectamente una  portadora de vhf,modulada por el audio.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xIQKTmmtRPU


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZhKmRTwPHQ


Saludos.


----------



## MIK10 (Oct 26, 2013)

tengo una problema el caso es que encuentro la frecuencia puedo escuchar mi voz pero tiene un ruido tipo taladro que sera cual sera el problema porfa ayuda


----------



## faber235 (Oct 26, 2013)

MIK10 dijo:


> tengo una problema el caso es que encuentro la frecuencia puedo escuchar mi voz pero tiene un ruido tipo taladro que sera cual sera el problema porfa ayuda



Lo alimentas con una fuente o con bateria?


----------



## Elieser21 (Oct 27, 2013)

Saludos Mik10, tienes que tomar en cuenta que ese es un transmisor muy básico, en el sentido que no tiene una buena etapa de filtro; los transistores también suman mucho ruido debido a sus espurias; con decirte que la mayoría de los transmisores comerciales no usas transistores a la entrada PRE-Amplificadora, se usan Operacionales;

Mi consejo: toma en cuenta con que estas alimentando el transmisor, debe ser una alimentación muy estable sin oscilaciones, y después del tu pre-amplificador(Q1), trata de colocar un filtro y atenuar un poco los picos de la señal con un recortador de precisión, eso te ayudara...

chekea la antena, y principal mente como dice mi amigo faber, con que alimentas? ese ruido de taladro se debe a alimentación a mi parecer, aunque depende de: Con que estas recibiendo la señal, un receptor de radio normal, o un receptor de bolsillo?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 29, 2013)

a veces el mismo transmisor puede meter esos ruidos... a mi me volvió loco con el primer transmisor que hice así... resulta que era cosa de buscar un mejor punto de sintonía.


----------



## faber235 (Oct 29, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> a veces el mismo transmisor puede meter esos ruidos... a mi me volvió loco con el primer transmisor que hice así... resulta que era cosa de buscar un mejor punto de sintonía.



Esa iba a ser mi segunda pregunta, pero nunca contesto la primera, jeje


----------



## medinacruzz (Oct 29, 2013)

MIK10 dijo:


> tengo una problema el caso es que encuentro la frecuencia puedo escuchar mi voz pero tiene un ruido tipo taladro que sera cual sera el problema porfa ayuda


 
hola amigo, te su*g*iero que *h*agas este el alcan*c*e es de 1.5km linea *r*recta. bueno ha*c*iendo algunas modificaciones,. yo tengo uno de estos que cubre unos 13km a*_*la *r*redonda., saludos amigos, 73s para todos


a L1 4turn L2 1uh ponele de unas que pare*c*en R colores son, cafe negro dorado., R5 18k, Q1 Q2 2SC2060,. *h*asta luego amigo,. suerte


----------



## MIK10 (Oct 30, 2013)

Gracias voy a intentar hacer eso ---





faber235 dijo:


> Lo alimentas con una fuente o con bateria?



faber235 estoy alimentando con una fuente como dice, 9 Voltios


----------



## faber235 (Oct 30, 2013)

MIK10 dijo:


> Gracias voy a intentar hacer eso ---
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuente  regulada y estabilizada o una fuente comun, puede ser ruido de fuente.
Cualquier cosa que armes conseguite una buena fuente porque sino, el mejor transmisor te va a fallar.
Te aconsejo que lo pruebes con una bateria para descartar el ruido de fuente.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 31, 2013)

Coincido plenamente con lo que dice faber235. Tengo una duda respecto a los reguladores de tensión... aca tengo un tx que me dejaron para revisar... está basado en uno de esos bichos que viene para el coche.. se amplifica con tres transistores, un ksp10, otro que no recuerdo y un c2053. Estaba alimentado con 16v, así que el c2053 murió facilmente. Lo reemplazé y le puse un 7812, para alimentar esto. Mi duda viene respecto a si estos reguladores pueden venir en presentación TO220 y por dentro tenga el límite de uno de los chiquitos TO92. No medí el consumo, pero no es mucho y calienta demasiado. La tensión de entrada es de unos 20v. Es posible que vengan malos pero que igual entreguen la tensión esperada?


----------



## tiago (Oct 31, 2013)

Yo tuve un problema similar con unos LM 350, al final, cascaban aún con bajo consumo. Y apenas mantenías la salida un segundo en cortocircuito, no volvían a funcionar. Me pasó con un lote de tres que me vendieron.
Compré un par en otro sitio y funcionaron a la perfección, éstos si soportaban cortos a la salida.

¿Que consumo tienes exactamante en el aparato?

Saludos.


----------



## faber235 (Oct 31, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Coincido plenamente con lo que dice faber235. Tengo una duda respecto a los reguladores de tensión... aca tengo un tx que me dejaron para revisar... está basado en uno de esos bichos que viene para el coche.. se amplifica con tres transistores, un ksp10, otro que no recuerdo y un c2053. Estaba alimentado con 16v, así que el c2053 murió facilmente. Lo reemplazé y le puse un 7812, para alimentar esto. Mi duda viene respecto a si estos reguladores pueden venir en presentación TO220 y por dentro tenga el límite de uno de los chiquitos TO92. No medí el consumo, pero no es mucho y calienta demasiado. La tensión de entrada es de unos 20v. Es posible que vengan malos pero que igual entreguen la tensión esperada?


Estuve buscando pero no encuentro info, recuerdo algun comentario al respecto con un amigo con el cual experimentabamos pero no estoy seguro.
Ahora si tiago, que estimo en España, tuvo problemas con un lote de lm350, aca te podes esperar cualquier cosa. 
La temperatura de trabajo esta entre 0 a +70.  Que tipo de identificacion tiene?

No te olvides los capacitores de .1 a la entrada y la salida, puede haber realimentaciones. Y tal vez un choque para que la rf no venga al regulador.

Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 31, 2013)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Coincido plenamente con lo que dice faber235. Tengo una duda respecto a los reguladores de tensión... aca tengo un tx que me dejaron para revisar... está basado en uno de esos bichos que viene para el coche.. se amplifica con tres transistores, un ksp10, otro que no recuerdo y un c2053. Estaba alimentado con 16v, así que el c2053 murió facilmente. Lo reemplazé y le puse un 7812, para alimentar esto. Mi duda viene respecto a si estos reguladores pueden venir en presentación TO220 y por dentro tenga el límite de uno de los chiquitos TO92. No medí el consumo, pero no es mucho y calienta demasiado. La tensión de entrada es de unos 20v. Es posible que vengan malos pero que igual entreguen la tensión esperada?



Hola...en el mercado podes encontrar cualquier cosa....adjunto imagen de una partida de 7812 y solo falta observar la diferencia de espesor de la chapa disipadora de más de el doble (1.34mm contra 0.545mm). El comportamiento de los "mas finos" es que con 20Vdc de entrada sin disipador ante una carga de 0.075A(75mA) de consumo empiezan a calentar en pocos segundos. 
Saludos.

Ric


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 31, 2013)

Al final le puse un angulito de aluminio de 1" como disipador y un ventilador (alimentado por el mismo regulador) y ahora a penas entibia.

No había tenido en cuenta ese detalle sobre enorme diferencia de tensión a la entrada. Creo que lo más recomendable sería no ir más allá de 3v por encima de la tensión de salida del regulador..


----------



## Edwar09 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hola, alguien me puede decir si este transmisor funciona o que correcciones necesita
se parece  al de la primera hoja

 gracias


----------



## faber235 (Nov 23, 2013)

Edwar09 dijo:


> Hola, alguien me puede decir si este transmisor funciona o que correcciones necesita
> se parece  al de la primera hoja
> 
> gracias



A cual te referis?, el de la primera pagina funciona


----------



## Elieser21 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hola Edwar09, verifique tu transmisor, si se escuchara pero con demasiada interferencia, pues es muy básico...tu pre-amplificador satura con mas de 200mv de entrada...el oscilador no lo verifique, pero si esta fijado a la frecuencia de transmisión no tendrás problema (el unico sera la interferencia)...solo que creo que la PC tiene L y R, en tu caso no lo tienes...te aconsejo usar Operacionales Low Noise (bajo ruido) para el pre-amplificador, saludos...


----------



## Edwar09 (Nov 23, 2013)

si el primero ya lo arme y si funciona. Pero me refiero al que subí en el archivo adjunto
mi duda es si funciona y si para ponerle el audio de mi computadora le quito la resistencia de 10k de la primera parte o así lo dejo.Lo simule en proteus pero creo que me modula en amplitud y es fm por eso no se si funcione





Elieser21 dijo:


> Hola Edwar09, verifique tu transmisor, si se escuchara pero con demasiada interferencia, pues es muy básico...tu pre-amplificador satura con mas de 200mv de entrada...el oscilador no lo verifique, pero si esta fijado a la frecuencia de transmisión no tendrás problema (el unico sera la interferencia)...solo que creo que la PC tiene L y R, en tu caso no lo tienes...te aconsejo usar Operacionales Low Noise (bajo ruido) para el pre-amplificador, saludos...



Ok gracias, se poco de electrónica y cuando me dices que el preamplificador satura con mas de 200mV significa que le tengo que poner algo que suene despacio a la entrada de audio osea menor de 200mV si no no va a funcionar??


----------



## faber235 (Nov 23, 2013)

Edwar09 dijo:


> si el primero ya lo arme y si funciona. Pero me refiero al que subí en el archivo adjunto
> mi duda es si funciona y si para ponerle el audio de mi computadora le quito la resistencia de 10k de la primera parte o así lo dejo.Lo simule en proteus pero creo que me modula en amplitud y es fm por eso no se si funcione



perdon, no lo vi, yo haria es que propone medina cruz en el post 1012, si lo buscas en la web lo vas a encontrar mejor todavia y con muchos detalles, ademas tiene transistores de rf especificos.
lo que dice elieser21 de los operacionales es otra opcion interesante. pero busca el tx200


----------



## Elieser21 (Nov 23, 2013)

los transmisores comerciales no usan transistores para pre-amplificacion, usan operacionales de bajo ruido, la respuesta es mucho mejor, pero eso seria otro tema, me centro en tu tema...la amplitud de una señal de audio viene dada en decibeles, creo que el máximo volumen o amplitud es de 1.3v si no me equivoco, tu Q1 solo soporta 200mv de entrada, con mas de eso satura, debes modificar el punto de operación de tu transistor (IC-VCE), o intenta colocarle un adaptador de impedancia, lo segundo es que no puede modularte en amplitud porque no tienes esa etapa, ese transmisor es FM, lo que pasa es que tu filtro tiene una frecuencia de Corte, cuando te pasas de esa frecuencia el debe comenzar a disminuir la amplitud de la señal, (opacar las señales por encima de la Frecuencia de corte), eso esta bien...pero creo que en lo básico si te funcionara, ha la entrada es para un canal Mono...no es estéreo.


----------



## Edwar09 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ok gracias a ambos


----------



## faber235 (Nov 23, 2013)

Edwar09 dijo:


> si el primero ya lo arme y si funciona. Pero me refiero al que subí en el archivo adjunto
> mi duda es si funciona y si para ponerle el audio de mi computadora le quito la resistencia de 10k de la primera parte o así lo dejo.Lo simule en proteus pero creo que me modula en amplitud y es fm por eso no se si funcione
> 
> Definitivamente poner un operacional a la entrada es mucho mejor. La modulación en amplitud creo que tiene que ver con el sistema de modulación por base que lo hace tironear la amplitud, los buenos circuitos tienen diodos varicap para modular en el oscilador (también otros chiches claro) que module un poco en amplitud no seria problema en un transmisor tan chiquito ya que los limitadores de los receptores la recortan, pero puede producir distorsiones en mayores potencias.
> Si vas a armar algo para conectar la salida de la compu pone un operacional.


----------



## Zaloc (Nov 24, 2013)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro!
Muchísimas gracias a todos, hoy mismo he montado el circuito y funciona. He puesto un trimmer que sinceramente no se de que valor es, pero por mucho que lo vario solo emito en los 107.5-110. 

El problema viene cuando aumento el volumen del reproductor mp3. He quitado la resistencia de 1k y he sustituido C1 por un condensador de 220uF. Pero cuando aumento el volumen del ipod a mas de la mitad, se oye con una distorsión gigantesca, apenas se escucha la canción. Alguien podría ayudarme? Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Elieser21 (Nov 24, 2013)

hola zaloc, como le dije a mi amigo anterior, se escucha feo al aumentar el volumen porque esta saturando, si lees mi post anterior te darás cuenta de lo que debes hacer, y reitero...lo ideal es sustituir a Q1 por un operacional de bajo ruido con su filtro incluido...y al oscilador como dice mi amigo faber para moverlo, lo mejor seria un varicap conectado con un divisor de tensión y un potenciometro seria excelente...


----------



## Zaloc (Nov 25, 2013)

Elieser21 dijo:


> hola zaloc, como le dije a mi amigo anterior, se escucha feo al aumentar el volumen porque esta saturando, si lees mi post anterior te darás cuenta de lo que debes hacer, y reitero...lo ideal es sustituir a Q1 por un operacional de bajo ruido con su filtro incluido...y al oscilador como dice mi amigo faber para moverlo, lo mejor seria un varicap conectado con un divisor de tensión y un potenciometro seria excelente...



Muchas gracias! Para sustituir el trimmer, un BB505 con un potenciometro de 100k valdría?


----------



## lautta (Ene 20, 2014)

hola que tal quisisera saber que codigos llevan estos condensadores ceramicos : de 2.2uF/25v
 .1uF/50v
 2.7pF/50v
gracias de antemano


----------



## emurriper (Ene 20, 2014)

225, 104 y 2.7 respectivamente


----------



## lautta (Ene 20, 2014)

emurriper dijo:


> 225, 104 y 2.7 respectivamente



buenisimo los de 104 encontre y los de 2.7 no encuento ninguno es lo mismo si le pongo uno de 27 o 30 sin ningun punto de por medio?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 20, 2014)

lautta dijo:


> buenisimo los de 104 encontre y los de 2.7 no encuento ninguno es lo mismo si le pongo uno de 27 o 30 sin ningun punto de por medio?


No , porque 27 pF es diez vezes maior que 2,7 pF. tente buscar por 2,2pF que es mas comun.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Ene 21, 2014)

Buenas noches.

Los Condensadores cerámicos de bajo valor también se suelen marcar así...

1,2pF = 1p2
1,8pF = 1p8
2,2pF = 2p2
2,7pF = 2p7
3,3pF = 3p3
.....

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 21, 2014)

Hola a todos como lo tema es transmissores de FM dejo aca un proyecto classico pero mui efectivo de un articulo publicado en Radiorama en meados de la decada de 80 ( 33 años despues jajajajajajajajajaja)
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lautta (Ene 21, 2014)

gracias a todos *POR* su ayuda es la primera ves que armo un circuito tengo conocimientos bastantes basicos pero me fueron de bastante utilidad . en la foto les muestro lo que llegue asta el dia de hoy mañana tendre q*UE* ir a comprar los dos condensadores ceramicos de 2.7 pf que me faltan instalar junto a la bobina y le cuento como me fue saludos desde argentina!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 22, 2014)

lautta dijo:


> gracias a todos *POR* su ayuda es la primera ves que armo un circuito tengo conocimientos bastantes basicos pero me fueron de bastante utilidad . en la foto les muestro lo que llegue asta el dia de hoy mañana tendre q*UE* ir a comprar los dos condensadores ceramicos de 2.7 pf que me faltan instalar junto a la bobina y le cuento como me fue saludos desde argentina!


Hola lautta , usteds puede sacar ese capacitor mui facilmente de viejos radios FM o tuners de TV o un viejo videocassetera (charrata)
!Fuerte abrazo !
att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 22, 2014)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos como lo tema es transmissores de FM dejo aca un proyecto classico pero mui efectivo de un articulo publicado en Radiorama en meados de la decada de 80 ( 33 años despues jajajajajajajajajaja)
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Se parece al Scorpion !!! ,de newton c braga.


Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 22, 2014)

Tienes toda razõn Don elgriego , eses tipos fueran una "verdadera coqueluche" en la epoca (1977). La targeta de circuito inpreso lista y talandrada fue un regalo en la revista "Saber Eletronica". Lo pequeño transmissor era enbasado en un transistor BC548 como pre amplificador de audio y un BF494 como oscilador de RF con la bobina osciladora inpresa en la tarjeta, la alimentaciõn andava entre 3,0 y 9,0 Volts y lo alcançe en torno de 100 metros maximos en una area livre.
!Buenos tienpos!
att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 23, 2014)

qué es más recomendable? bobinas impresas o en alambre?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 23, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> qué es más recomendable? bobinas impresas o en alambre?


Las bobinas inpressas tienem la vantagen sobre las de alambre de seren mui rijas o sea no hay desplazamiento mecanico portanto su valor es mui fixo , asi la frequencia de oscilaciõn es mas estable.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maxi01 (Feb 4, 2014)

hola muchachos! que diametro tendra la bobina??? hay alguan forma de hacerla lo mas calibrada posible?


----------



## faber235 (Feb 5, 2014)

lautta dijo:


> gracias a todos *POR* su ayuda es la primera ves que armo un circuito tengo conocimientos bastantes basicos pero me fueron de bastante utilidad . en la foto les muestro lo que llegue asta el dia de hoy mañana tendre q*UE* ir a comprar los dos condensadores ceramicos de 2.7 pf que me faltan instalar junto a la bobina y le cuento como me fue saludos desde argentina!



Hola Lautta, no veo el capacitor variable, que le pusiste? el que va en paralelo con la bobina.


----------



## jordancamey13 (Mar 5, 2014)

hola, una pregunta que se pude hacer para amplificar la señal del transmisor fm


----------



## elgriego (Mar 5, 2014)

jordancamey13 dijo:


> hola, una pregunta que se pude hacer para amplificar la señal del transmisor fm



Colocar un amplificador de rf,pero para este diseño no te lo recomiendo,arma un tx sintetizado,por ej como el veronica,en sus varias versiones.

Saludos.


----------



## Dedalus (Mar 6, 2014)

Hola......
El Trimmer que compre tiene 3 pines.
El pin del medio no se usa?







ah y este es el texto original del Transmisor FM  

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ahah9g8ie7rtui8/Transmisor%20de%20FM%20en%20miniatura.pdf


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 6, 2014)

Hola caro Dedalus ese trimmer arriba lo pin central ( con la pinta rojo) es conectado en lo colector del transistor oscilador y los otros dos pinos son conectados en la alimentación (+B).
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## frannier (May 14, 2014)

Buen día. Me llamo Daniel, para un trabajo final de una asignatura estoy montando el circuito principal de este post, primero lo monté en una protoboard y por obvias razones no funcionó correctamente... Quiero montarlo en una baquelita, pero quiero usar una entrada de audio reemplazando el micrófono electret, según leí para hacer esto había que quitar R1... Tengo básicamente 4 preguntas:

1) ¿El montaje que dejé adjunto a este mensaje sería válido a la hora de armar el circuito? Lo digo porque la verdad no tengo certeza de que ese montaje sea funcional o lo interpreté mal... Además no estoy seguro si funcionará ya que lo que hice fue poner una entrada de audio, para poder conectar el celular o algún dispositivo por medio de un cable uno a uno.

2) El cable que tengo de la entrada de audio tiene dos cables (de color rojo y azul) ¿En el circuito afectaría la polaridad de dicho elemento?

3) ¿En qué parte del circuito se conecta la pila de 9V?... No encontré dónde la verdad, escuché que se podría interpretar como positivo y negativo los nodos de arriba y abajo respectivamente. Pero no estoy seguro.

4) El trimmer que estoy usando va de 12 a 70 pF ¿Afectará mucho este cambio en comparación con el de 5 a 60 pF?

Perdón por las molestias, y muchas gracias por su atención


----------



## miguelus (May 14, 2014)

Buenos días.

Tal como lo has planteado tienen que funcionar.

La Batería se conecta como has planteado, el Positivo en la línea superior y el Negativo en la inferior (guíate por la polaridad de C8)

El valor del trimer no afectará prácticamente nada.

La entrada de audio es como lo planteas pero sería conveniente que pusieras un trimer para poder ajustar el nivel de audio. Ten en cuenta que la linea inferior del circuito es la masa, ahí tendrás que conectar la malla del cable de audio.

Por la sencillez del circuito no esperes muchas prestaciones, ten en cuenta que es un "Juguete"
pero te abrirá las puertas a circuitos más complejos.

Sal U2


----------



## faber235 (May 14, 2014)

frannier dijo:


> Buen día. Me llamo Daniel, para un trabajo final de una asignatura



Ademas de las recomendaciones de Miguelus fijate en el esquema que posteo aquí, donde iba la resistencia que sacaste no va nada, no puentees el positivo a la entrada. Lo tache con negro para indicar que no hay coneccion allí.

Te recomiendo que lo sintonices con un electret en audio, y buscar el silbido de acoplamiento acustico con una radio cerca.

Saludos


----------



## frannier (May 16, 2014)

Gracias a ambos miguelus y faber235... Ya estoy empezando a armarlo gracias a sus indicaciones. Por lo que tachó faber235, rehice el esquema como lo tengo en la imagen adjunta a este mensaje (no sé si estará del todo correcto, lo único que hice fue cortocircuitar R1 por lo que quité ese pequeño lazo). De igual forma les dejo el diseño en PCB con el PCB Wizard por si alguien quiere trabajarlo... Aunque lo mencioné antes... Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.


----------



## faber235 (May 17, 2014)

frannier dijo:


> Gracias a ambos miguelus y faber235... Ya estoy empezando a armarlo gracias a sus indicaciones. Por lo que tachó faber235, rehice el esquema como lo tengo en la imagen adjunta a este mensaje (no sé si estará del todo correcto, lo único que hice fue cortocircuitar R1 por lo que quité ese pequeño lazo). De igual forma les dejo el diseño en PCB con el PCB Wizard por si alguien quiere trabajarlo... Aunque lo mencioné antes... Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.



A la bobina le pusiste como dato 1H  y estimo que la que va debe andar por 1 uH (micro-henrio)
Te diria que lo corrijas solo para que si alguno lo ve y lo quiere hacer tenga problemas, salvo eso el esquema esta joya.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2014)

En realidad esa bobina deve andar en decenas de nH para resonar con lo trimmer en las frequencias entre 88 hasta 108Mhz.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Falastiny (May 17, 2014)

Buenas tardes,
*Q*uiero hacer este montaje pero q*UE* trabaje a frecuencias de 27Mhz, usando el mismo trimmer, cual seria la modificacion que tendria que hacerle a la bobina? 
*G*racias de antemano


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2014)

Hola caro Falastiny, la bobina tiene que tener mas espiras quízaz 7 o 8 espiras ande , pero hay que esperimentar , haora  recordese que ese transmissor anda en FM (frequencia modulada) y en 27Mhz (banda ciudadana) la modulación mas enpleada es AM (amplitud modulada) o SSB (banda lateral unica).
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (May 17, 2014)

Para 27MHz y 70 pF sería

y la bobina estimada sería (diámetro 1/4 de pulgada):


Recuerden este post:

w.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/hacer-bobinas-mini-ring-cc-42430/

Saludos C


----------



## Falastiny (May 17, 2014)

Gracias Daniel y crimson!
Existira algun problema con que trabaje con FM para esta banda ciudadana?


----------



## miguelus (May 18, 2014)

Buenos días.

Para que puedas utilizar ese Oscilador en La Banda Ciudadana (27Mhz), aparte de lo que te han indicado en Post anteriores, tendras que quitar C6 y C7, en su lugar poner un Condensador de ≈ 22pF.

Ten en cuenta que en la FM comercial se emplea FM con una desviación de ±75Khz (FMW) en 27Mhz se utiliza una desviación de ± 5Khz (FMN).

El parámetro que define el nivel de desviación, en ese tipo de circuito, es el nivel de la señal de audio.

Asegúrate que en tu país se permite este tipo de modulación. 

Sal U2


----------



## faber235 (May 18, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> En realidad esa bobina deve andar en decenas de nH para resonar con lo trimmer en las frequencias entre 88 hasta 108Mhz.
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel, segun esta pagina (todo esta en google, jeje, estoy vago para el calculo)
http://chemandy.com/calculators/tank-resonance-calculator.htm

me da 74-180 Mhz con el variable de 12-70 y una bobina de 65 microhenries, si mal no lo hice.

De todas maneras en post anteriores se discutio ampliamente ya 

Saludos Attos!
Fabian


----------



## DannyR (May 29, 2014)

arme el transmisor del principio pero no logre hacerlo funcionar con una antena, sin ponerle nada de antenas funciona bien y tiene un alcance de 8 metros aprox, ya prove de toda maneras, lo unico es que cambie el transistor oscilador en vez del 2n2222 puse 2n3866, sera este el problema?


----------



## julikmet24 (Jun 1, 2014)

El que dijo que funciona en protoboard es puro humo, no funciona ni a palos en el proto, salvo que alguien mas diga lo contrario ...


----------



## maresyoc (Jul 21, 2014)

Hola buenas tardes hace varios que no regresaba a este foro. He leido todas las dudas desde que me perdí, y he optado por hacer 2 cosas 1 agregar el decodificador de estéreo y otra agregarle el pll, solo una duda para buscar el pll como lo busco o como se cual es el que le queda a este circuito.

O y ahora que tengo tiempo lei que en esta pagina hay varios transmisores de buena calidad. cual me recomiendan? son muy diferentes al de este foro?

http://www.sm0vpo.com/

saludos


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 22, 2014)

saludos este transmisor lo venden aca en mi pais ya armado pero quiero saber si es bueno o malo ? segun es 1 watt mono.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 22, 2014)

achi6000 dijo:


> saludos este transmisor lo venden aca en mi pais ya armado pero quiero saber si es bueno o malo ? segun es 1 watt mono.
> 
> https://www.mercadolibre.com/jm/img?s=MLV&v=O&t=T&f=3880799385_022013.jpg&sll=389077
> 
> http://mlv-s2-p.mlstatic.com/transmisor-fm-1-w-1-a-3-watios-watios-2059-MLV3880802309_022013-F.jpg


? Hay lo diagrama esquemactico disponible ? , ? quais son los transistores enpleados ?.
Seguramente mui estable en frequenzia no es por no tener un PLL controlando lo oscilador de RF .
Estimado Don achi6000 los tienpos de los milagros fueran a 2014 años atraz , hoy en dia desafortunadamente no es possible hacer mucha cosa con diñero para caramelos .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 22, 2014)

ok gracias es que eso es lo unico que muestra el vendedor, el vendedor no enseña el circuito.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 22, 2014)

Te recomendo mirar con mucho cariño ese aca : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-1w-3-etapas-56924/  o ese aca : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-stentor-88-108mhz-33721/
! Todos son mui buenos !
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 22, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Te recomendo mirar con mucho cariño ese aca : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-1w-3-etapas-56924/  o ese aca : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-stentor-88-108mhz-33721/
> ! Todos son mui buenos !
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



consegui un proveedor de transistor 2n2219 pero dice asi la especificacion:

TR-NPN SI AF PREAMP DR VID.AMP
Cod.Fabrica:2N2219, Marca:GEN.
TRANSISTOR / NPN
Código: 100437.


que marca es GE, es original, sirve para hacer transmisores es de metal eso es lo que tengo en duda


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 28, 2014)

2n2219... dale para adelante


----------



## transistor2020 (Jul 28, 2014)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> 2n2219... dale para adelante





malas noticias se acabaron los transistores 2n2219, solo pude comprar el nte 340 , el nte 346 y el 2n2222A compre 3 de cada uno cual de ellos puedo usar en el transmisor de 4 watts


----------



## Victorock (Jul 31, 2014)

Que pasa si conecto este transmisor a una fuente de 12v?


----------



## crimson (Jul 31, 2014)

Victorock dijo:


> Que pasa si conecto este transmisor a una fuente de 12v?



¿Te referís a éste?




No hay problemas,funciona bien igual.
Saludos C


----------



## DavidFelipe (Ago 3, 2014)

Bueno, en cuanto a mi experiencia personal no recomiendo tanto el transmisor de la primera página, es bueno pero no es tan estable en cuanto a movimientos (se altera su frecuencia) y además no tiene tanta potencia, en su lugar recomiendo más el transmisor scorpion, bien polarizado y con su jaula de faraday da muy buenos resultados siendo capaz de interferir las emisoras a mas de 8 metros del radio y en frecuencias "limpias" es muy estable (aclaro que no uso microfono para nada), este es el montaje que hice, para música, tengo otro un poco mas "comercial" basado en el scorpion para transmitir inalámbricamente la guitarra con resultados mas que buenos alimentado con batería de celular 3.7 a 4 v.

Otra cosa que recomiendo es usar un tandem de radio y poner en paralelo dos de sus capacitores para cubrir todas las frecuencias FM, además estos capacitores son muy estables y una radio con el vale aproximadamente 1.5 dolares. Dejo fotos del primero. Ah, y para todo usé 2N2222, aunque sería mejor el BF494, pero aqui no se consigue nisiquiera el 2222 en metal.


----------



## Victorock (Ago 4, 2014)

mnicolau dijo:


> Acá les dejo El PCB, me lo paso anthony hace unas semanas yo lo modifiqué uno poquito nada mas..
> 
> ah.. en los pads q hay a cada lado del capacitor de 100nf de la derecha, ahí conecté un led.
> 
> ...



que calibre de alambre usaste para la bobina y cuantas vueltas? alguien me quiere decir xfa


----------



## elecdavid20 (Sep 16, 2014)

al referirse del alambre para puentes, se refieren a los alambres del cable UTP? sáquenme de esa duda, por que mi transmisor no tiene  mucha potencia y yo use cualquier alambre que encontré por ahí


----------



## crimson (Sep 16, 2014)

elecdavid20 dijo:


> ... y yo use cualquier alambre que encontré por ahí...



Hola elecdavid, bienvenido a la Comunidad. En la banda de FM se usan alambres de más de 1mm2, dado que la radiofrecuencia tiene un "efecto pelicular", esto es: va "por afuera" del alambre, por la superficie exterior, no por dentro, como es en frecuencias más bajas o en corriente continua.
Para calcular bobinas y circuitos sintonizados hay un programa:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/hacer-bobinas-mini-ring-cc-42430/
y acá tenés una tabla para alambre de 1mm:
http://www.lu3dy.com.ar/index.php?v...-radiofrecuencia&option=com_content&Itemid=54

Saludos C


----------



## samus741 (Oct 7, 2014)

HOLA mi nombre es marco, y bueno se muy poco de electronica armar circuitos con base a los diagramas, y bueno en radiofrecuencias no se mucho , pero me gustaria ver si me puedieran apoyar en la construccion de un dispositivo transmisor-emisor para poder comunicarnos en una escuela (chica) la idea serian 5 dispositivos esten conectados en la misma frecuencia (solo que se pueda acomodar para no topar con una estacion de radio) para poder comunicarnos a lo largo de 150 m poquito mas y que se alimente con una pila de 9 volts, algo asi como un boquitoqui (esque son muy caros y no podemos comprar 5) ojala pudieran tener un diagrama que pudieran darme para esto. El diagrama del transmisor esta  mu chido y completo solo que no se como podria ser el receptor, o si se pudieran utilizar algun radio bijo no se se me ocurre, necesito ideas jaja gracias y perdonen la molestia . saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 7, 2014)

samus741 dijo:


> HOLA mi nombre es marco, y bueno se muy poco de electronica armar circuitos con base a los diagramas, y bueno en radiofrecuencias no se mucho , pero me gustaria ver si me puedieran apoyar en la construccion de un dispositivo transmisor-emisor para poder comunicarnos en una escuela (chica) la idea serian 5 dispositivos esten conectados en la misma frecuencia (solo que se pueda acomodar para no topar con una estacion de radio) para poder comunicarnos a lo largo de 150 m poquito mas y que se alimente con una pila de 9 volts, algo asi como un boquitoqui (esque son muy caros y no podemos comprar 5) ojala pudieran tener un diagrama que pudieran darme para esto. El diagrama del transmisor esta  mu chido y completo solo que no se como podria ser el receptor, o si se pudieran utilizar algun radio bijo no se se me ocurre, necesito ideas jaja gracias y perdonen la molestia . saludos



Hola...Según mi experiencia y basado en la parte económica/conocimiento del tema te conviene comprar _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-519112701-par-handies-motorola-mj-270r-talkabout-43km-linterna-led-usb-_JM_ tipo de equipos ya que ni con experiencia, instrumental, etc lograras realizar algo así...extrapolando el ejemplo es como pretender hacer un reloj de pulsera mas barato de los que hay en el mercado sin tener conocimiento de mecánica, electrónica, etc.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## faber235 (Oct 8, 2014)

samus741 dijo:


> HOLA mi nombre es marco, y bueno se muy poco de electronica armar circuitos con base a los diagramas, y bueno en radiofrecuencias no se mucho , pero me gustaria ver si me puedieran apoyar en la construccion de un dispositivo transmisor-emisor para poder comunicarnos en una escuela (chica) la idea serian 5 dispositivos esten conectados en la misma frecuencia (solo que se pueda acomodar para no topar con una estacion de radio) para poder comunicarnos a lo largo de 150 m poquito mas y que se alimente con una pila de 9 volts, algo asi como un boquitoqui (esque son muy caros y no podemos comprar 5) ojala pudieran tener un diagrama que pudieran darme para esto. El diagrama del transmisor esta  mu chido y completo solo que no se como podria ser el receptor, o si se pudieran utilizar algun radio bijo no se se me ocurre, necesito ideas jaja gracias y perdonen la molestia . saludos



Si bien lo que te dice ricbevi es cierto, todo depende que es lo que quieras hacer y para que, si es a modo de practica de electronica y para hacer algo experimental podes usar este circuito y una radio de FM comun en cada puesto, la distancia a cubrir depente de muchos factores, si no hay muchos obstaculos (edificios, montes, etc) tal vez llegues bien. seria cuestion de probar.
Recuerdo que en el colegio cubriamos unos 500 metros con un emisorcito de un solo transistor al que le conectabamos un pasacassette.
Ahora bien, te va a llevar un tiempo sintonizar estos aparatos mas si no sabes nada de electronica.

Si queres utilizarlo a nivel negocio yo no dudaria en hacer lo que dice ricbevi.

Saludos


----------



## samus741 (Oct 8, 2014)

muchas gracias a  ambos, y bueno no es que no sepa nada de electronica se algunas cosas,yu mas que nada el armado de diagramas ya que en el taller de la escula fue a lo que le dimos mas prioridad, el detalle deporque no compro unos boquidoquis es debido a que su costo es de 1000 pesos mexicanos y solo contiene 2 y comprar tres juegos se me hace algo excesivo ademas que tendria que unirlos en la misma fecuencia, la funcion que tengo destinada para elloos es para un proyecto de la escuela  y no pues no hay obstaculos como laminas  ni montes, gracias a Dios jaja ,y me late la idea de hacerlos, pero bueno el detalle de porque no utilizo una radio bieja es porque no tengo , no se si pudieran darme el diagrama sencillo de uno para checar  y ver que me sale mas bara  si comprar 5 radios o hacerlos , saludos.
P.D: como se pueden sitonizar con mayor facilidad , lo que pasa es que no cuento con un osiloscopio


----------



## faber235 (Oct 8, 2014)

samus741 dijo:


> muchas gracias a  ambos, y bueno no es que no sepa nada de electronica se algunas cosas,yu mas que nada el armado de diagramas ya que en el taller de la escula fue a lo que le dimos mas prioridad, el detalle deporque no compro unos boquidoquis es debido a que su costo es de 1000 pesos mexicanos y solo contiene 2 y comprar tres juegos se me hace algo excesivo ademas que tendria que unirlos en la misma fecuencia, la funcion que tengo destinada para elloos es para un proyecto de la escuela  y no pues no hay obstaculos como laminas  ni montes, gracias a Dios jaja ,y me late la idea de hacerlos, pero bueno el detalle de porque no utilizo una radio bieja es porque no tengo , no se si pudieran darme el diagrama sencillo de uno para checar  y ver que me sale mas bara  si comprar 5 radios o hacerlos , saludos.
> P.D: como se pueden sitonizar con mayor facilidad , lo que pasa es que no cuento con un osiloscopio



Hay algunos circuitos de receptores regenerativos que tal vez podrias usar pero tambien tienen sus vueltas son un poco dificiles de hacer y sintonizar para alguien sin experiencia en radiofrecuencia (no quiero decir que no lo puedas hacer), tengo en mente un circuito que se utilizaba para mandar y recibir pulsos que tal vez te pueda servir, si lo encontro te lo envio.
Saludos


----------



## lokilloz (Oct 15, 2014)

si en vez de un microfono le pusiesemos un minijack para conectarlo al ordenador por ejemplo, habria que variar algun parametro¿?


----------



## DavidMJ (Oct 20, 2014)

Hola a todos, hace poco hice este pequeño y simple Emisor de FM , el cual funciona a la perfeccion, el problema es que el receptor de radio de mi coche no detecta esta mini-emisora. La radios de los coches son digitales y por ello no reciben mi señal analógica? Siendo asi, que tipo de digitalizador necesitaria para poder escucharlo en el coche?

Salu2


----------



## aure (Oct 20, 2014)

DavidMJ dijo:


> Hola a todos, hace poco hice este pequeño y simple Emisor de FM , el cual funciona a la perfeccion, el problema es que el receptor de radio de mi coche no detecta esta mini-emisora. La radios de los coches son digitales y por ello no reciben mi señal analógica? Siendo asi, que tipo de digitalizador necesitaria para poder escucharlo en el coche?
> 
> Salu2



Hola.
he leido este problema alguna vez mas.....mi pregunta es: no sera que te esta emitiendo por arriba o por debajo de la banda fm y lo que cojes con otros receptores es un armonico? y con el autorradio es capaz de discriminar ese armonico y no oyes nada por eso.

Cuanto te alcanza actualmente la emisorita esa pequeña?.

saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2014)

Hola a todos , como ese "mini emissor" no es sintetizado (frequenzia trabada por malla cerriada o PLL) seguramente la frequenzia generada por el no es precisa lo suficiente para que lo receptor digital logre sintonizar o quízaz es nesesario que tenga lo tono piloto de estereo (19Khz) para que lo receptor logre identificar como una emissora.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidMJ (Oct 21, 2014)

aure dijo:


> Cuanto te alcanza actualmente la emisorita esa pequeña?.


No he mirado su alcance, pero me he puesto a mas de 15 metros del emisor y se seguia escuchando perfectamente
Salu2


----------



## DavidMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Tengo un aparatito al que le mandas audio por bluetooth y  tiene una salida jack 3.5, mi idea era ponerle esa salida a un pequeño emisor de FM para asi poder escuchar en la radio de mi coche la musica de mi movil, el problema es que los supuestos emisores con PLL son demasiado suculentos, si alguien sabe de algun emisor medianamente pequeño lo suficientemente estable como para que se escuche en el coche, le agradeceria que me pasara el link o esquema. Muchas gracias

Salu2


----------



## cristian_elect (Oct 27, 2014)

Quiero armar un transmisor FM no sé si comprar un amplificador de 300W o tres amplificadores 100W, tengo un PLL de 15W, mi pregunta es si pongo 3 amplificadores con entrada el mismo pll con un divisor, las salidas de los amplificadores con su propia antena, mi duda es si la salida de los amplificadores hay algo de desfase y la señal de salida de las antenas se combinan en el espacio y se distorsionan.  
Los amplificadores son iguales y emiten la misma frecuencia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 27, 2014)

Hola caro cristian_elect te recomendo buscar un lineal enbasado en un transistor MosFet tipo : BLF278 o MRF151G o mismo dos transistores BLF177 o MRF151 armados en contrafase (push-pull) , con tu PLL de 15 Wattios ustedes logra excitar els  bien para obtenir los 300Wattios deseados.
Te recomendo tanbien olvidar esa idea "tonta" de 3 amplificadores de 100 Wattios cada un con su antena propria , excitados por tu PLL de 15 Wattios , una salida entonses serias construir un dibisor y sumador por tres (3) pero desafortunadamente eso es un tanto dificil de armar  por enplear piezas mecanicas que tienem de sener usinadas en tornos mecanicos (lineas coaxilaes de 1/4 de onda con inpedancia especial para la  transformación correcta  de inpedancias)
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hotarola (Oct 29, 2014)

Hola, 
Estoy tratando de simular mi Transmisor y no puedo lograrlo, cuando le hago un analisis de fourier al nodo que está abajo del Trimmer me resultan los saltos en el orden de los kHz. La simulación la hice en LTSpice, por favor alguien me puede ayudar?
Le estoy ingresando una señal de audio, pero el ideal es ingresarle un Jack de audio de 3.5mm
Espero que me puedan ayudar, gracias !


----------



## aaa7 (Nov 20, 2014)

Buenas tardes! Se podría usar dos condensadores de 3pF en vez de 2 de 2.5 o 2.7pF??


----------



## crimson (Nov 20, 2014)

aaa7 dijo:


> ¿Se podría usar dos condensadores de 3pF en vez de 2 de 2.5 o 2.7pF??



Hola aaa7, bienvenido a la Comunidad. No hay problemas, ese capacitor se usa para generar la realimentación positiva para que se largue a oscilar. No es muy crítico. Hace muchos años se usaba un capacitor tipo "gimmick" (pellizco) hecho con dos alambrecitos aislados trenzados, se le daban tres o más vueltas sobre sí mismos, hasta que se largaba a oscilar. 
Saludos C


----------



## LuisFCM (Nov 26, 2014)

los ultimos 2 meses eh estado tratando de armar un transmisor fm, pero ya lo probe como 3 o 4 veces y nada!, asi que un amigo me recomendo que lo podia hacer con un capacitor fijo, reemplazando el capacitor variable,¿si se podra hacer asi?, porfavor ayudenme


----------



## miguelus (Nov 26, 2014)

Buenos días LuisFCM

Para hacer un Transmisor de FM se puede omitir perfectamente el Condensador Ajustable, pero por comodidad, y para poder selecionar la frecuencia, necesitarás tener un elemento ajustable que puede ser la Bobina.

Si te decides por utilizar la Bobina como elemento ajustable, tendrás la ventaja de que el oscilador será algo más estable pero, quizás, más incomodo para obtener la frecuencia necesaria.

Y por favor, no llores... me partes el corazón 

Sal U2


----------



## celebro1976 (Nov 26, 2014)

*L*es cuento*, h*i*c*e ese cacharro de trasmisor con transitores 2n2222,a338 y el otro es ksp:2222a-k39 *,* y capacitores ceramicos 1 de 102 1k y el otro 103 seg*.*

*N*o tiene trim*m*er *,* los elemento electronicos en las tiendas no hay bueno *,* el medio funciona pero se escucha con un ruido *,* hay que *h*a*c*er magia en la antena para poder medio sintonizar la frecuencia....


----------



## duile (Nov 26, 2014)

Para ajustar la frecuencia uselectgpl.blogspot.in/2012/04/transmisor-de-fm.htmla un diodo varicap es muy simple

mira esta página electgpl.blogspot.in/2012/04/transmisor-de-fm.html


----------



## celebro1976 (Nov 26, 2014)

no importa del val*O*r que sea


----------



## duile (Nov 26, 2014)

de 4 a 20 picoFara*D*ios


----------



## celebro1976 (Nov 26, 2014)

Disculpen pero como se los picoFar*AD*ios de un diodo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2014)

celebro1976 dijo:


> Disculpen pero como se los picoFar*AD*ios de un diodo



Mirando el datasheet del diodo en cuestión.


----------



## jrobertozz (Ene 4, 2015)

hola amigos que tal desde hace unos dias he tratado de realizar el trasmisor pero debido a la disponibilidad del dimmer no pude conseguir el de 2 patitas y solo consegui el tandem, mi pregunta es como debo de reemplazar en el pcb el capacitor sugerido por el tandem de tres patas que seria (para fm)c1 y c2 y la tierra que va en medio les adjunto el pcb propuesto anteriormente agradeceria si alguien me hecha una mano saludos.


----------



## crimson (Ene 4, 2015)

Hola jrobertozz, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Yo usaría la pata FM Ground al positivo y la pata FM Oscillator al colector del transistor. Fijate de hacer las conexiones bien cortas, sino no oscila. Si vas a atornillar el tandem fijate de aislar los tornillos.
Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 4, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don jrobertozz , es perfectamente viable lo que planteas , basta conectar lo terminal "GND FM" en lo ramo positivo de la alimentación y tente ora  uno y despues ora  otro ( los dos en paralelo no )de los  terminales ( "FM Antena" o "FM Oscilador") de modo descobrir qual anda mejor  y conecte ese terminal al colector del transistor oscilador y listo seguramente anda de premera. 
Mui inportant no se olvide de la recomendación del Don elgriego , hacer las conecciones lo mas chicas (curtas) possibles para no incutir en instabilidades de frequenzia.
!Fuerte abrazo, buena suerte en tu desahollo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jrobertozz (Ene 4, 2015)

Gracias por la sugerencia amigos voy a probar las configuaraciones que me dijeron  gracias de nuevo crimson y Daniel Lopes  saludos


----------



## evaristolapolla (Ene 27, 2015)

Esto es un poco raro lo que voy a preguntar.

Yo tengo montado el trasmisor y ahora quiero montar un segundo transmisor pero para darle otro uso. 

La cuestion es que tengo un detector de metales y quiero desoldar el altavoz y soldar los dos cables al trasmisor fm en el lugar donde deberia de ir el micro y poder escuchar por medio de una radio los pitidos del detector.

¿Funcionaria, o me cargaria todo?

Adjunto un paint para ver si asi se entiende mejor.


----------



## miguelus (Ene 28, 2015)

Buenos días.

Te funcionaría siempre que respetaras los niveles de audio...

La señal que llega al Altavoz es muy alta para inyectarla a la entrada de Micrófono, tendrás que atenuarla mucho, o mejor sacarla de la entrada al Amplificador de Audio del Detector de Metales.

La verdad  lo que pretendes hacer es raro... raro 

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 28, 2015)

evaristolapolla dijo:


> Esto es un poco raro lo que voy a preguntar.
> 
> Yo tengo montado el trasmisor y ahora quiero montar un segundo transmisor pero para darle otro uso.
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , caro evaristolapolla como ya aclarado por Don Miguelus para lograr lo que desea basta adicionar un potenciometro de modo dosar lo correcto nivel de audio para no saturar la entrada de audio del transmissor de FM. Lo potenciometro puede sener uno de 1KOhmios donde un terminal esterno es conectado a la tierra ( ese comum a los dos equipos) , lo terminal central es conectado a la entrada del transmissor de FM y lo terminal esterno que sobra ustedes conecta a la salida de audio del detector de metales.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## faber235 (Ene 28, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Te funcionaría siempre que respetaras los niveles de audio...
> 
> ...



Miguelus, lo que me parece raro es que no haya prolongado el cable del parlante hasta cerca suyo o incluso conectar un auricular, hoy conseguis de la impedancia que quieras.
pensaste lo mismo?
Saludos


----------



## zorroelectrico (Ene 29, 2015)

que tal amigos yo tambien estoy tratando de armar el trasmisor y quisiera saber donde debo de conectar el osciloscopio para saber la frecuencia de salida en la que esta trasmitiendo gracias de antemano :3


Tengo la idea de conectar la punta donde va la antena pero no se donde conectar la otra parte o de plano estoy equivocado


----------



## miguelus (Ene 30, 2015)

Buenos días.

Para medir una frecuencia, el instrumento más adecuado es un Frecuencímetro *.

También se puede medir la frecuencia con un Analizador de Espectros, con este instrumento, aparte de la frecuencia, podremos medir otros muchos parámetros de la señal como pueden ser... frecuencia, nivel, espureos, armónicos, desviación...

Si únicamente dispones de un Osciloscopio éste tendrá que ser Digital y adecuado para hacer medidas en 100Mhz, con el podrás ver la forma de la señal y su amplitud.

* _Los Frecuencímetros, aunque nunca viene mal tener uno, son instrumentos que poco a poco van despareciendo de los Laboratorios Electrónicos, hay que tener en cuenta que un Frecuencímetro únicamente sirve para medir frecuencias, esta medida se puede realizar, con la misma precisión, con un Analizador de Espectros el cual  no puede faltar en un Laboratorio bien equipado._

Sal U2


----------



## zorroelectrico (Ene 30, 2015)

bueno gracias por tu respuesta y recomendacion pero mi pregunta era en donde debo de colocar las puntas del osciloscopio para poder medir la frecuencia de salida del transmisor pero gracias por la sugerencia  miguelus


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 30, 2015)

zorroelectrico dijo:


> bueno gracias por tu respuesta y recomendacion pero mi pregunta era en donde debo de colocar las puntas del osciloscopio para poder medir la frecuencia de salida del transmisor pero gracias por la sugerencia  miguelus



Hola...Si es de baja potencia entre la salida de antena y GND...si no con un aro de Herz echo con la misma punta y acercándolo a los circuitos sintonizados de la salida debe tener señal para medir.
Saludos.

Ric


----------



## puroh (Ene 31, 2015)

como puedo hacerle una fuente a este transmisor que se pueda conectar a la red pero que no se me transmita ruido de 60hz de la red?


----------



## tiago (Ene 31, 2015)

Dándole a la fuente un buen filtrado y dotando al transmisor de un conveniente plano de tierra.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 31, 2015)

puroh dijo:


> como puedo hacerle una fuente a este transmisor que se pueda conectar a la red pero que no se me transmita ruido de 60hz de la red?



La mas rápida y económica es usar una fuente de PC o cualquier otra switching ya que no trabajan dentro de la región audible no tendrás problemas de ruidos.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## evaristolapolla (Feb 21, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Te funcionaría siempre que respetaras los niveles de audio...
> 
> ...


 

Gracias por responder, yo no he respondido antes porque he tenido problemas con la conexión del adsl pero no se me olvido este tema.

El detector tiene salida de auriculares y mi intencion es utilizar un cable jack con conectores macho a ambos lados y asi poder conectar la salida jack hembra del detector a la entrada jack hembra del trasmisor fm.


No se si me ha quedado claro. Pero he deducido por vuestras respuestas o eso creo si no me equivoco, que puedo intercalar un potenciometro al cable negativo de la salida jack hembra del detector y conectarlo a masa. Adjunto un paint para que me entendais.







El problema es que quiero librarme del engorro del cable de los auriculares entre el detector y mis oidos.


----------



## chelitogael (Mar 7, 2015)

zorroelectrico dijo:


> que tal amigos yo tambien estoy tratando de armar el trasmisor y quisiera saber donde debo de conectar el osciloscopio para saber la frecuencia de salida en la que esta trasmitiendo gracias de antemano :3
> 
> 
> Tengo la idea de conectar la punta donde va la antena pero no se donde conectar la otra parte o de plano estoy equivocado



lo pueden hacer desde la punta de la antena, y la "tierra"


----------



## julikmet24 (May 18, 2015)

Hola gente del foro! Me gustaría saber como es ese circuito en diagrama de bloques, para distinguir bien qué es cada cosa y si me lo puede explicar, es decir, no sólo armarlo y nada más. Alguno sabe?


----------



## faber235 (May 18, 2015)

julikmet24 dijo:


> Hola gente del foro! Me gustaría saber como es ese circuito en diagrama de bloques, para distinguir bien qué es cada cosa y si me lo puede explicar, es decir, no sólo armarlo y nada más. Alguno sabe?



Julikmet las etapas son 3 mic-amplificador de audio- oscilador modulado te dejo a vos que leyendo el primer post me digas que componente hace cada cosa. Saludos
fabian


----------



## SERGIOD (May 27, 2015)

franc0 dijo:


> amigos que les parece este pequeño transmisor de fm tiene buen alcance lo harme y funciono a la primera el unico detalle que necesita fuente regulada y en la entrada un buen preamplifacor de audio
> espero sus comentarios
> los materiales son baratos no se necesita mucha experiencia en rf
> espero que les guste mi pequeño aporte



imágenes con baja resolución lastima


----------



## Alexis0159 (Ago 16, 2015)

No tengo trimmer de 5 a 60pf se podrá usar uno de 6 a 50pf color naranja? Tambien tengo 3 de color rojo (4.20 a 20pf) servirá?


----------



## elgriego (Ago 16, 2015)

Alexis0159 dijo:


> No tengo trimmer de 5 a 60pf se podrá usar uno de 6 a 50pf color naranja? Tambien tengo 3 de color rojo (4.20 a 20pf) servirá?



*Hola Alexis0159,Si lo podes utilizar sin ningun problema.


Saludos. *


----------



## Alexis0159 (Ago 17, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> *Hola Alexis0159,Si lo podes utilizar sin ningun problema.
> 
> 
> Saludos. *



Hola gracias por responder, puedo decir que el trimmer me sirvio pero me cuesta sintonizar la frecuencia ya se que si uso un destornillador metalico no sirve. Pude sintonizar en la 92.8 pero si me muevo se me va la señal y eso que la bobina creo que es la misma y de 6 vueltas. Esta es la tercera vez que experimento con este aparatito jeje. Al transmisor lo alimento con una bateria de 3.8v reemplaze la resistencia de 220 por una de 100. Saludos


----------



## polpi (Ago 17, 2015)

Terminé ayer por la tarde mi transmisor numero ¿5? y, este último fue el que mejores resultado me dio hasta ahora.
Me lancé por este porque no me gustan las bobinas partidas, tenia todos los componentes y muchos ya publicados los habia probado y no me convencian.
Voyager MKII así lo llaman  no es gran cosa pero es facil de sintonizar, pocos coponentes y transmite hasta 50 metros sin ruidos con un cable de 20 centimetros como antena.

Le puse un KSP2222 como pre del microfono y un BC547 oscilando, el condensador que se ve gigante es un 1000x16v para la fuente de 12 regulada que metia mucho ruido (con eso solo desaparecio) El único cambio que hice fue una resistencia que no tenia de 68k y le puse en serie una de 47k y una de 22k.



Y este es el diagrama:



Y este es una pequeña modificacion:



Ahora si, una pregunta a los que saben: que recomiendan hacer? Cambiar el TR de salida por un 2n2219? o Poner en la salida un BF494 y amplificarlo despues?

Saludos: Polpi.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 18, 2015)

Buen Dia polpi,Ese circuito es un clasico,si lo abre armado en mis mocedades jajajaja
Proba hacerle una antena mas adecuada,aunque sea con cable,pero cortada a la frecuencia deberia rendir mejor,se calcula asi, Vel de la luz dividido Fcia,eso te da, la longitud de onda completa,lo dividis por dos y ese seria el largo del cable,(o de la antena) en media onda.


Por ej        Vel/Fcia=/2        300.000/95.5=3,1413 Mts/2=1,57 Mts ,si te parece muy largo el  cable podes dividilrla por 4 te daria 78 Cmt.

Pd, Tambien es muy util,poner el negativo de la placa a tierra.

Saludos.


----------



## faber235 (Ago 18, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Buen Dia polpi,Ese circuito es un clasico,si lo abre armado en mis mocedades jajajaja
> Proba hacerle una antena mas adecuada,aunque sea con cable,pero cortada a la frecuencia deberia rendir mejor,se calcula asi, Vel de la luz dividido Fcia,eso te da, la longitud de onda completa,lo dividis por dos y ese seria el largo del cable,(o de la antena) en media onda.
> 
> 
> ...



Si queres hilar fino hay que tener en cuenta una reduccion del 5% del largo por el efecto de puntas.
Una formula que yo usaba es 142.5/frecuencia= longitud del dipolo de media onda. Si queremos una antena de 1/4 de onda dividir por 2.
salu2
Fabian


----------



## elgriego (Ago 18, 2015)

faber235 dijo:


> Si queres hilar fino hay que tener en cuenta una reduccion del 5% del largo por el efecto de puntas.
> Una formula que yo usaba es 142.5/frecuencia= longitud del dipolo de media onda. Si queremos una antena de 1/4 de onda dividir por 2.
> salu2
> Fabian



Es correcto,lo que decis Fabian,la formula que mencionas es la mas apta cuando hablamos de formaciones confeccionadas con tubos metalicos de aluminio,en ella ya esta incluida la correccion a  la que haces mencion.


Saludos.


----------



## polpi (Ago 18, 2015)

Primero gracias a faber235 y el griego.
Ahora si... que opinan de este circuito que baja la alterna y quita el sumbido de la transmision.



Si bien como consecuencia inmediata tenemos una caida en la alimentacion de 0.6v aparentemente la reduccion de ruido es buena. Yo le habia aplicado un condensador de 1000u pero ahora voy a probar con esto.

Respecto a la antena es cierto que use un alambre y no es lo mas aconsejable; pero sin formulas, calculos y detenimientos me transmite hasta 50 mts. A la hora de poner una antena adecuada, medida y ajustada a la frecuencia seguramente consiga mas alcance y definicion.

El tema es que estoy armando una nueva placa estilo manhatan, para agregarle un "lineal" y algun filtro para la fuente. Por ahora estoy seleccionando componentes porque me gustaria hacerlo con algunos smd para achicar los espacios.

Gracias. Saludos: Polpi.

A los moderadores: despues de publicar en este post encontre el que buscaba (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/emisores-fm-sencillos-comparativa-10862/) y por otro lado en este se hace un link a este transmisor y solo muestro los resultados.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 18, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don polpi ?? que tal mirar ese enlaçe : http://circuit-zone.com/?cat=fm_transmitters ?? , seguramente el te puede fornir muchos ejenplos de como armar un sensillo y bueno transmissor de FM
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte desde Brasil  !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## polpi (Ago 18, 2015)

Don lopes muy bueno lo suyo, si revisan despacito hay algunas herramientas mas que interesantes.
Aca dejo la plaquita que use y alguna hecha en PCB Wizzard.

Saludos desde BsAs. Polpi


----------



## faber235 (Ago 20, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> Es correcto,lo que decis Fabian,la formula que mencionas es la mas apta cuando hablamos de formaciones confeccionadas con tubos metalicos de aluminio,en ella ya esta incluida la correccion a  la que haces mencion.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Elgriego, es cierto que en estos transmisores es algo dificil acoplar una buena antena ya que el circuito no esta preparado para eso. Aunque buscandole la vuelta se puede resolver.

Saludos


----------



## elgriego (Ago 20, 2015)

Hola faber235, Si por supuesto,pero si esta medianamente armado en forma prollija,oscilando con mayor intensidad en la fundamental,el acoplarle una antena que cargue,mejora sustancialmente el rendimiento.

Claro para mi es facil decirlo, ya que me dedico a esto y poseo instrumental para realizar cualquier tipo de prueba en Rf,pero en radio,la antena es casi mas importante que el Tx.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 20, 2015)

Hola a todos , en realidad cuasi todos los transmissores de FM sensillos son basados en osciladores de RF conectados directamente a la antena y eso no es una buena idea porque la antena es una carga de inpedancia mui instable debido a cercania de otros objetos que molestan su irradiación de RF , asi tanbiem molestando lo correcto funcionamento dese puebre oscilador levando o inestabilidades de frequenzia , efecto ese tanbiem conocido como "pulling" (desplazamento de frequenzia con variaciones de inpedancia de carga ).
Proyectos mas elaborados hacen uso de un o mas estagios aysladores y amplificadores , asi lo transmissor es mas estable y fuerte (mas alcançe a la redonda)
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## polpi (Ago 21, 2015)

Estube haciendo diferentes pruebas con el mismo circuito intentando ajustar lo mejor posible la frecuencia, encerrandolo en una caja metalica y, ahora si, es momento de pensar en una antena.
Viendo algunos modelos simples (Bazzoka y Dipolo 1/2 onda) queria saber cual es el mas recomendado para algo sensillo como esto.
Ahora, por otro lado, segun don Daniel Lopes sumarle un lineal o amplificador a la salida del oscilador le daria mas estabilidad, y menos corrimientos por interrupciones entre señal y receptor; entendí bien?
Última, y no molesto mas, un amplificador con 2n4427 seria posible acoplarlo a este transmisor?

Gracias: polpi


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 21, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> Estube haciendo diferentes pruebas con el mismo circuito intentando ajustar lo mejor posible la frecuencia, encerrandolo en una caja metalica y, ahora si, es momento de pensar en una antena.
> Viendo algunos modelos simples (Bazzoka y Dipolo 1/2 onda) queria saber cual es el mas recomendado para algo sensillo como esto.
> Ahora, por otro lado, segun don Daniel Lopes sumarle un lineal o amplificador a la salida del oscilador le daria mas estabilidad, y menos corrimientos por interrupciones entre señal y receptor; entendí bien?
> Última, y no molesto mas, un amplificador con 2n4427 seria posible acoplarlo a este transmisor?
> ...



Hola...La configuración es Oscilador, *Buffer(separador)*, amplificador/es. Para "atacar" el 2N4427 necesitas al menos una etapa amplificadora previa(si querés sacarle la potencia que puede dar) 
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## polpi (Ago 23, 2015)

Luego de la respuesta de ricbevi me lance a surfear acerca del buffer(separador) y terminé haciendo algo así:



no se si conseguí la potencia necesaria para "atacar" al 4427 pero si una mejora en la emision, estabilidad (ahora me puedo mover!!! )

Simplemente estoy experimentando para saber, no pienso mandarle un lineal de 1kW a dos transistores.

Ahora si seria momento de probar con una mejor antena.

Gracias. Polpi.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> Luego de la respuesta de ricbevi me lance a surfear acerca del buffer(separador) y terminé haciendo algo así:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 133719
> 
> ...


Hola Don polpi te recomendo canbiar lo transistor BC547 por otro mas prolijo a andar en RF ( ejenplo : BF494 o BF199) , eso porque lo BC547 fue desahollado a andar en audio .
Haora para excitar a contento un transistor 2N4427 o mismo un 2N3866 , ustedes nesecita de ao menos 100mW , asi te recomendo buscar por aca mismo (Foro) temas sobre amplificadores para MP3 que tienem aproximadamente la misma potenzia de salida de tu oscilador .
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 23, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> Luego de la respuesta de ricbevi me lance a surfear acerca del buffer(separador) y terminé haciendo algo así:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 133719
> 
> ...



Las etapas "buffer" no amplifican, están para *separar.* Si pretendes usar el 2N4427 debes hacer a continuación, alguna/s  etapa/s amplificadoras para llevar la salida del sistema a la potencia de entrada de este ultimo(entre 35mW a 100mW). Esto tiene que estar de acuerdo a la potencia que quieras sacar a la salida y el tipo o clase de trabajo del circuito amplificador. En el foro hay un esquema de amplificador "no tune" que lo utiliza.

Ric.


----------



## polpi (Ago 25, 2015)

Les subo una foto y un pdf con el transmisor hasta ahora. La foto no es buena y la placa no esta prolija pero funciona y muy bien. El asunto es que saltó de tener dos tr a tener cuatro.
En amarillo se "ve" el filtro de alterna que en verdad funciona (aunque aparte le agregue un condensador 1000 por 25) pero no hay ruidos molestos pese a ser alimentado con un fuente de un viejo sega 
En rojo está el preamplificador al que le agregué un condensador de 10 por 16 para ingresar sonido desde un mp3. En celeste esta la etapa de RF y un trimmer naranja (lo que tenia a mano) y cinco vueltas sobre cinco milimetros de una alambre 0.5mm.
En verde la separacion que le dio mas estabilidad a la antena.
Ahora una pregunta: en algun lado leí que poner una resistencia variable de 1k entre el emisor y tierra de la etapa de rf permite un ajuste mejorado, alguien podria aclarar esto? Por otro lado, es normal que caliente esta resistencia? (en el diagrama que subo es la R6)

Gracias. Polpi

PD: Disculpen la foto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 25, 2015)

Hola a todos , caro Don polpi te dejo aca un enlace mui interesante  en ese tema : http://itsmodula.galeon.com/sen12b2.htm  y ese aca : http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/categorias.php?codigo=14 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## faber235 (Ago 26, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don polpi te dejo aca un enlace mui interesante  en ese tema : http://itsmodula.galeon.com/sen12b2.htm  y ese aca : http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/categorias.php?codigo=14
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel, en el primer link la segunda foto no se abre, vos la tenes?, es un TX con mixer.

Saludos

Fabian


----------



## polpi (Ago 26, 2015)

Me parece que es este pero no me queda claro el tema de las bobinas.



    R1=Potenciómetro 10kW lineal
    R2=Potenciómetro 10kW lineal
    R3=Potenciómetro 10kW lineal
    R4=Potenciómetro 10kW lineal
    R5=3,3kW 1/8W
    R6=3,3kW 1/8W
    R7=3,3kW 1/8W
    R8=3,3kW 1/8W
    R9=3,3MW 1/8W
    R10=2,7kW 1/8W
    R11=470kW 1/8W
    R12=47kW 1/8W
    R13=22kW 1/8W
    R14=560W 1/8W
    R15=33kW 1/8W
    R16=1MW 1/8W
    R17=22kW 1/8W
    R18=1kW 1/8W
    R19=15kW 1/8W
    R20=10kW 1/8W
    R21=100W 1/8W
    R21=22W 1/2W

    electrolíticos
    C1=10mF 16V
    C2=10mF 16V
    C3=10mF 16V 
    C4=10mF 16V
    C5=10mF 16V
    C6=2,2mF 16V
    C7=100mF 16V
    C8=47mF 16V
    C9=10mF 16V
    C10=4,7nF
    C11=470pF
    C13=100pF
    Capacitor variable
    C12= 2-20 o 3-30 pF
    C14= 2-20 o 3-30 pF

    Q1=BC547
    Q2=BC547
    Q3=BC547
    Q4=BF494
    Q5=2N2222
    Antena (ver texto).
    L1=4 espiras alambre 16AWG, diámetro de 1cm.
    L2=70 vueltas de alambre esmaltado número 32. (100mH + 500W)
    Batería de 12V o fuente.
    Carcaza metálica.

Saludos: Polpi.


----------



## faber235 (Ago 26, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> Me parece que es este pero no me queda claro el tema de las bobinas.
> 
> L1=4 espiras alambre 16AWG, diámetro de 1cm.
> L2=70 vueltas de alambre esmaltado número 32. (100mH + 500W)
> ...



Gracias Polpi, yo tampoco entiendo  L2  en lo que se refiere a la derivacion de donde toma la salida de antena.  100mh + 500w supongo se refiere a que las 70 vueltas estan hechas sobre una resistencia de 500 ohms, en realidad es un choke de RF para que esta no se vaya a la fuente.  
El capacitor de base del 2222 lo conectaria al colector del oscilador.
La antena la tomaria del colector del 2222 conectada con un coaxil con la malla a masa
El mezclador seria mas facil con un 741.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 26, 2015)

faber235 dijo:


> Hola Daniel, en el primer link la segunda foto no se abre, vos la tenes?, es un TX con mixer.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Fabian


Tienes razón Don faber235 , lo link de la imagen estas dañado y no abre , haora cuanto a lo diagrama esquemactico la toma de la bobina osciladora generalmente es hecha en la premera espira a contar de lo lado positivo (+12V)  , la segunda bobina es en realidad un choke de RF y sirve para que la RF del colector del segundo transistor no si pierda en lo ramo positivo de alimentación .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## polpi (Ago 26, 2015)

Es verdad lo que decis de hacer el mezclador con un operacional pero, no entiendo la necesidad de adosarle un mixer directamente al tx 
Alguien sabe el valor de la R22? El trimmer en la antena que función cumple? Algunas cosas de la lista no coinciden... como el C12 que la lista se refiere a un trimmer y en el diagrama es un capacitor.
Por otro lado, ustedes comentan que L2 es una resistencia de 500 con 70 vueltas de alambre muy finito? de que vuelta sale la derivación de antena? Es verdad faber235 es mas facil como lo indicas.
Es muy parecido al circuito que hice, incluso usa un filtro para la alterna, Q2 es usado como preamplificador. La funcion de Q3 es amplificar mas la señal?

Ayer a la noche dejó de funcionar mi super transmisor (murio) despues de probar en la salida un 2sc3953 que funcionó hasta que me decidi por cambiar el TR oscilador por un 2sc2705 pero no me percaté de la tensión en base-emisor (6v) y chau, no anduvo mas. 
Lo volvi a hacer, en otra placa mas prolija, y no funcionaba aun; empece a comprobar componentes y... el trimmer en corto  son muy delicados y caros estos pequeñitos!

Saludos. polpi.


----------



## faber235 (Ago 27, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> Es verdad lo que decis de hacer el mezclador con un operacional pero, no entiendo la necesidad de adosarle un mixer directamente al tx
> Alguien sabe el valor de la R22? El trimmer en la antena que función cumple? Algunas cosas de la lista no coinciden... como el C12 que la lista se refiere a un trimmer y en el diagrama es un capacitor.
> Por otro lado, ustedes comentan que L2 es una resistencia de 500 con 70 vueltas de alambre muy finito? de que vuelta sale la derivación de antena? Es verdad faber235 es mas facil como lo indicas.
> Es muy parecido al circuito que hice, incluso usa un filtro para la alterna, Q2 es usado como preamplificador. La funcion de Q3 es amplificar mas la señal?
> ...


Polpi, adosar un mixer no es importante aqui, pero si quieres colocar todo en el mismo gabinete estaria bien.
R22 supongo que debe ser la que figura ultimo 22ohms 1/2W
L2 efectivamente es un choke tal como lo aseguro Daniel Lopez y la antena se conectaria al colector con el trimmer como adaptador de impedancias
Los demas errores que comentas los podes resolver como hiciste con tu TX 
No veo el filtro como el tuyo, Q3 es amplificador de audio
Espero que lo tengas funcionando de nuevo!!
El trimmer lo podes reemplazar por un capacitor fijo y abrir y cerrar la bobina para calibrar 
abrir aumenta la frec. y cerrar baja la frec.

Por cierto, donde encontraste el esquema?

Saludos. 
 Fabian


----------



## polpi (Ago 27, 2015)

Rehice el pcb y volvio a funcionar, crei haber quemado un monton de TR y resulto ser el trimmer el problema.
Te paso algunos links de donde saque el esquema:
uno es un blog de muchos circuitos electronicos y el otro es una pagina llamada robotk pero siempre me gusta subir el diagrama y los materiales al foro porque se terminan perdiendo las paginas, las imagenes, los datos; y este foro tiene mucho futuro entonces acá van a quedar. (me pasa que en algunos hilos suben diagramas y cargan las imagenes en servidores virtuales y despues de un tiempo desaparecen y chau diagrama)
Me quedan para probar un trimer marron, uno amarillo y uno azul ¿doble? Pongo una foto del nuevo pcb y algunos transistores que pienso probar.

Saludos: polpi


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> Rehice el pcb y volvio a funcionar, crei haber quemado un monton de TR y resulto ser el trimmer el problema.
> Te paso algunos links de donde saque el esquema:
> uno es un blog de muchos circuitos electronicos y el otro es una pagina llamada robotk pero siempre me gusta subir el diagrama y los materiales al foro porque se terminan perdiendo las paginas, las imagenes, los datos; y este foro tiene mucho futuro entonces acá van a quedar. (me pasa que en algunos hilos suben diagramas y cargan las imagenes en servidores virtuales y despues de un tiempo desaparecen y chau diagrama)
> Me quedan para probar un trimer marron, uno amarillo y uno azul ¿doble? Pongo una foto del nuevo pcb y algunos transistores que pienso probar.
> ...


Mi gusta lo urtimo proyecto del sitio "robotk.galeon.com" , transmissor de FM con  4KM ,veo ese con buenos ojos ,  pero !OJO! lo correcto transistor de salida es 2N3866 y NO 2N3856  
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## polpi (Ago 27, 2015)

Si con el 2n3856 llegas a 4km voy ya acomprar 10!!! 
Es verdad que el tx se ve bien, pero hay algunos que tienen unas mejoras interesantes con el mismo TR. Como este o este y una pagina para ver y ver y ver... un buen rato es este

Saludos. Polpi

P.D. El comprimido es para fabian, es un transmisor con mixer y amplificador tda7052.


----------



## faber235 (Ago 28, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> Rehice el pcb y volvio a funcionar, crei haber quemado un monton de TR y resulto ser el trimmer el problema.
> Te paso algunos links de donde saque el esquema:
> uno es un blog de muchos circuitos electronicos y el otro es una pagina llamada robotk pero siempre me gusta subir el diagrama y los materiales al foro porque se terminan perdiendo las paginas, las imagenes, los datos; y este foro tiene mucho futuro entonces acá van a quedar. (me pasa que en algunos hilos suben diagramas y cargan las imagenes en servidores virtuales y despues de un tiempo desaparecen y chau diagrama)
> Me quedan para probar un trimer marron, uno amarillo y uno azul ¿doble? Pongo una foto del nuevo pcb y algunos transistores que pienso probar.
> ...



Que bueno que lo tengas en marcha, el trimmer doble podes usarlo para adaptar la antena.

Muy interesantes las webs y gracias por el TX con mixer aunque yo pondria un receptor para chequear la salida como monitor   nunca habia visto los BD en esta frecuencia, no voy a decir nada porque cuando no habia valvular armaban receptores solo con triodos asi que ,,, todo es posible.  viste los chokes sobre la resistencia?
Saludos
Fabian


----------



## polpi (Ago 28, 2015)

Alguien sabe como es que un transistor como BD135 (45v, 1.5A, 12.5w, 50Mhz) puede transmitir en un tx como estos? De funcionar funcionan porque en otro hilo se armo un lio con respecto a este transistor y se termino probando que funcionan. 
En los datasheets de onsemi y fairchild aparentemente no figura la frecuencia de trabajo; acá dice que trabaja en 50Mhz; y acá por encima de 50 (>50Mhz).
A que chokes te referis fabian? a que diagrama?

Saludos: polpi.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 28, 2015)

Hola a todos , yo miro ese  con buenos ojos: http://www.jonasbairros.xpg.com.br/...com cd4093/transmissor de fm com o cd4093.htm y ese tanbiem   : http://electronics-diy.com/2km-long-range-fm-transmitter.php  ,circuito bien diseñado ,  creo que anda de maravillas  !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## polpi (Ago 28, 2015)

Don lopes el publicado por jonasbairros está interesante (estereo) tendrá el diagrama 5 esquema-distribucion de componentes sobre placa? Parece ser de "Saber electronica" por el tipo de graficos.

Acá el link: http://www.jonasbairros.xpg.com.br/...com cd4093/transmissor de fm com o cd4093.htm


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 28, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> Don lopes el publicado por jonasbairros está interesante (estereo) tendrá el diagrama 5 esquema-distribucion de componentes sobre placa? Parece ser de "Saber electronica" por el tipo de graficos.


Descurpe Don polpi ,pero se no for de muchas molestias ?? podrias subir lo link del circuito que me preguntas ??.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> Don lopes el publicado por jonasbairros está interesante (estereo) tendrá el diagrama 5 esquema-distribucion de componentes sobre placa? Parece ser de "Saber electronica" por el tipo de graficos.
> 
> Acá el link: http://www.jonasbairros.xpg.com.br/...com cd4093/transmissor de fm com o cd4093.htm


OK , bueno afortunadamente yo tengo la revista en que fue publicado ese proyecto , haora ......... lo gran problema es lograr encontrar esa en  mis arquivos devido a la demasiada  desorden en que mantengo mi cosas:loco: ( creo sener un defecto de nosotros que le gustan por RF) 
Sin dudas es una tarea ardua , pero dame un poco de tienpo y subo lo articulo por aca 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## polpi (Ago 29, 2015)

La sección del codificador estereo esta buena y la voy a poner en marcha la semana que viene, tiene como ventajas los costos y no usa cristal (que generalmente es el principal problema) no se que tanta separacion de canales y demas, pero para un pequeño transmisor como los que estamos experimentado por aca esta bien.
Lo que no entiendo, y seguramente usted y su experiencia puedan ayudar, es como ingresa la señal al TR del oscilador (emisor?)
Entiendo lo del desorden, pero lo llamo "mi orden" que seguramente los demas no entienden 

Saludos: polpi.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2015)

Bueno pudemos ingresar con lo audio MPX tanto en la base como en lo emissor del transistor oscilador para modular ese en FM , donde la gran diferenza entre eses dos metodos  es que la base nesecita de menor nivel de audio para lograr modular 100% ( 75KHz de desvio FM) cuando conparado a ingresar en lo emissor. Una sugerencia es agregar un choke de RF en serie con lo camiño de audio MPX antes de ingresar en lo emissor de modo que la RF presente en ese punto no si pierda en lo circuito de MPX , haora si quieres ingresar en la base la sugerencia es conectar un capacitor de bloqueo DC ( algunos microfaradios) en serie con la linea de audio y bajar lo valor del capacitor de desacoplo de base de 10nF  para 470pF de modo ese no molestar lo audio MPX que es "banda ancha" (53KHz ). 
Pero aun prefero modular en FM con auxilio de un diodo Varicap porque ese es lo metodo mas prolijo de si generar modulación FM 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## faber235 (Ago 29, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> Si con el 2n3856 llegas a 4km voy ya acomprar 10!!!
> Es verdad que el tx se ve bien, pero hay algunos que tienen unas mejoras interesantes con el mismo TR. Como este o este y una pagina para ver y ver y ver... un buen rato es este
> 
> Saludos. Polpi
> ...



en este circuito lo que esta marcado como CH1 CH2 y CH3 son chokes de rf hechos sobre resistencias de 100k 1/4W segun el texto 

ahi van las fotos del sitio de jonasbarrios, estan mal los enlaces en la pagina, me gusto el codificador creo que me voy a poner a armarlo, hace rato que no hago nada de esto.

Con respecto a los BD yo tampoco los vi en RF de hecho son trasis de audio con Ft altas para que rinda en frecuencias altas, yo use el BD135 en un transmisor de 3.5 mhz y funciono muy bien, no se que pasara en 100Mhz.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , yo miro ese  con buenos ojos: http://www.jonasbairros.xpg.com.br/...com cd4093/transmissor de fm com o cd4093.htm y ese tanbiem   : http://electronics-diy.com/2km-long-range-fm-transmitter.php  ,circuito bien diseñado ,  creo que anda de maravillas  !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel, me gusto, estaria para agregar el codificador al de 2 km. A proposito el 3866 del circuito de http://electronics-diy.com/2km-long-range-fm-transmitter.php esta en clase A?

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2015)

faber235 dijo:


> en este circuito lo que esta marcado como CH1 CH2 y CH3 son chokes de rf hechos sobre resistencias de 100k 1/4W segun el texto
> 
> ahi van las fotos del sitio de jonasbarrios, estan mal los enlaces en la pagina, me gusto el codificador creo que me voy a poner a armarlo, hace rato que no hago nada de esto.
> 
> ...



Hola Don faber235 , creo que lo paso final (2N3866) estas andando quizaz en clase "B" , aclaro eso porque lo resistor de polarización de base tiene un alto valor Ohmico (R8= 39KOhms) asi la curriente quiescente  del transistos es baja , haora cuando lo circuito de base no tiene una  polarización DC por meo de resistores hasta la alimentación positiva  ese paso amplificador anda en Clase "C" donde quien polariza lo transistor es la propria excitación de RF en los semi-ciclos positivos .
Cuando hay una alta curriente DC quiescente en lo transistor de salida mismo sin excitación de RF ese estagio anda en clase "A"
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## faber235 (Ago 29, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola Don faber235 , creo que lo paso final (2N3866) estas andando quizaz en clase "B" , aclaro eso porque lo resistor de polarización de base tiene un alto valor Ohmico (R8= 39KOhms) asi la curriente quiescente  del transistos es baja , haora cuando lo circuito de base no tiene una  polarización DC por meo de resistores hasta la alimentación positiva  ese paso amplificador anda en Clase "C" donde quien polariza lo transistor es la propria excitación de RF en los semi-ciclos positivos .
> Cuando hay una alta curriente DC quiescente en lo transistor de salida mismo sin excitación de RF ese estagio anda en clase "A"
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola daniel, despues que pregunte lei en la explicacion que esta en clase A pero segun mi calculo en reposo (sin exitacion) estaria al corte me inclino mas a clase B como vos decis.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 30, 2015)

Hola a todos , como promesia es deuda dejo aca lo articulo original del transmissor de FM estereo Saber Electronica.
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## polpi (Ago 30, 2015)

Terminé de ajustar el tx basado en voyager MKII, para el oscilador un 2sc930 y para la antena un 2sc3953 porque lo vi lindo 
El trimmer lo saqué y ajuste solamente con la bobina. El asunto es que la bobina quedó de 5 vueltas, 6mm de diámetro y 2cm de longitud para transmitir en apenas 88.3 mhz  

Muchas gracias a Daniel Lopes por las copias. y fabian tambien.

Les dejo una pequeña ayuda con el estoy a partir de ahora.

Saludos: Polpi


----------



## faber235 (Ago 31, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> Terminé de ajustar el tx basado en voyager MKII, para el oscilador un 2sc930 y para la antena un 2sc3953 porque lo vi lindo
> El trimmer lo saqué y ajuste solamente con la bobina. El asunto es que la bobina quedó de 5 vueltas, 6mm de diámetro y 2cm de longitud para transmitir en apenas 88.3 mhz
> 
> Muchas gracias a Daniel Lopes por las copias. y fabian tambien.
> ...



Polpi, pusiste algun capacitor en lugar del trimmer? tal vez sea muy grande 

que alcance lograste?   Le podes enganchar el codificador al que hiciste 

Saludos


----------



## polpi (Ago 31, 2015)

Les cuento algunos detalles; el alcance no lo se con certeza, pero si sale mas allá de cinco calles (le pedí a un amigo a las 3:00 A.M. que sintonizara la radio y ahora me quiere matar  )
Por otro lado lo dejé funcionando por un par de horas y solo se corrió un pelito la frecuencia lo cual me alegra. 
Lo cierto es que no le puse ningun capacitor en lugar del trimmer y calculo que por eso la bobina quedó enorme respecto al diagramado originalmente. Alguna sugerencia acerca del capacitor.

Tengo algo que, la verdad, no me fije si ya estaba por el foro.

Saludos: Polpi.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 31, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> Les cuento algunos detalles; el alcance no lo se con certeza, pero si sale mas allá de cinco calles (le pedí a un amigo a las 3:00 A.M. que sintonizara la radio y ahora me quiere matar  )
> Por otro lado lo dejé funcionando por un par de horas y solo se corrió un pelito la frecuencia lo cual me alegra.
> Lo cierto es que no le puse ningun capacitor en lugar del trimmer y calculo que por eso la bobina quedó enorme respecto al diagramado originalmente. Alguna sugerencia acerca del capacitor.
> 
> ...


Hola Don polpi , ese proyecto de encoder estereo arriba es de origen Grego y fue posteado en la Internet por "Nikolick Dragan" en su sitio lo cual actualmente no es mas activo , desafortunadamente esa copia que actualmente anda por la RED es de mala calidad sendo dificil decifrar correctamente la correspondencia entre diagrama esquemactico y lista de materiales.
Lo diseño del proyecto es bueno y igualmente conplejo , creo que ande bien (prolijo).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 1, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola Don polpi , ese proyecto de encoder estereo arriba es de origen Grego y fue posteado en la Internet por "Nikolick Dragan" en su sitio lo cual actualmente no es mas activo , desafortunadamente esa copia que actualmente anda por la RED es de mala calidad sendo dificil decifrar correctamente la correspondencia entre diagrama esquemactico y lista de materiales.
> Lo diseño del proyecto es bueno y igualmente conplejo , creo que ande bien (prolijo).
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola...A ese esquema lo vi por primera ves en la revista Nueva Electronica Nº40 de fines(Noviembre o Diciembre) del 1986(Kit LX.767). Lamentablemente preste(algo que *nunca se debe hacer)* el ejemplar origina y hoy no lo tengo.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## faber235 (Sep 1, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> Les cuento algunos detalles; el alcance no lo se con certeza, pero si sale mas allá de cinco calles (le pedí a un amigo a las 3:00 A.M. que sintonizara la radio y ahora me quiere matar  )
> Por otro lado lo dejé funcionando por un par de horas y solo se corrió un pelito la frecuencia lo cual me alegra.
> Lo cierto es que no le puse ningun capacitor en lugar del trimmer y calculo que por eso la bobina quedó enorme respecto al diagramado originalmente. Alguna sugerencia acerca del capacitor.
> 
> Saludos: Polpi.



A las 3 AM!!!     cinco calles, imagino que le pusiste alguna antena externa ?
lo de la bobina me llama la atencion ya que sin el capacitor deberias comprimirla en lugar de estirarla, salvo que hayas hecho un bobina mas grande.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 1, 2015)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...A ese esquema lo vi por primera ves en la revista Nueva Electronica Nº40 de fines(Noviembre o Diciembre) del 1986(Kit LX.767). Lamentablemente preste(algo que *nunca se debe hacer)* el ejemplar origina y hoy no lo tengo.
> Saludos.
> 
> Ric.
> ...


----------



## polpi (Sep 1, 2015)

La antena es bastante improvisada medida a ojo y hecha a medianoche (demasiadas contras) asi que no esta mal. La bobina si es mas grande, un milimetro mas de diametro, un centimetro mas de largo y bien estirada.
Muy bueno lo de ricbevi, las anotaciones que tiene la imagen son suyas?

Saludos: Polpi.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 1, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> ...
> Muy bueno lo de ricbevi, las anotaciones que tiene la imagen son suyas?
> Saludos: Polpi.



Asi es...Lo hice ya que es bastante incomodo el andar con varias hojas(cuando reparas/armas), por eso le anote los valores a cada componente en la fotocopia que me quedo del articulo de la revista original. En dicho articulo, estaban también, las imágenes del osciloscopio y el paso a paso para ajustar los niveles correctos de la salida.

Ric.





elgriego dijo:


> ricbevi dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hola...A ese esquema lo vi por primera ves en la revista Nueva Electronica Nº40 de fines(Noviembre o Diciembre) del 1986(Kit LX.767). Lamentablemente preste(algo que *nunca se debe hacer)* el ejemplar origina y hoy no lo tengo.
> ...



Que bueno @elgriego !! Si https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/elgriego/!!!...Si podes colocalo en algún disco en la web que me encargo de reducirlo.

Ric.


----------



## faber235 (Sep 1, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> La antena es bastante improvisada medida a ojo y hecha a medianoche (demasiadas contras) asi que no esta mal. La bobina si es mas grande, un milimetro mas de diametro, un centimetro mas de largo y bien estirada.
> Muy bueno lo de ricbevi, las anotaciones que tiene la imagen son suyas?
> 
> Saludos: Polpi.



la antena, con las contras que tiene, no esta mal si el alcance es de 5 cuadras, diria mas que bien, me sorprende que ese circuito de tanto en la ciudad. 

Si queres subir la frecuencia deberias achicar la bobina 

saludos


----------



## elgriego (Sep 1, 2015)

Buenas Noches aqui esta el archivo tan mentado,cortado en cinco partes por un servidor ,Un especial agradecimiento a faber235 ,por encontrarlo en la red,con la data mencionada,en un anterior post  y seleccionar parte del material referente al encoder.

Pd, el unico detalle,  es que esta en Itaaaaliano,diria Olmedo,Pero con un poquito de esfuerzo se puede entender,ademas el lenguaje tecnico es universal.

Saludos y que lo disfruten.


----------



## polpi (Sep 1, 2015)

ja y yo que creia en el profe molina, lastima que se olvido la mitad del diagrama. LINK
Primero gracias a @elgriego por tomarse la molestia 
ricbevi tengo dos preguntas para vos: eliminaste el C21? Por que? Veo que pusiste un capacitor entre el gain y source del MPF102... por qué? Eran mas de dos; lo hiciste?
Fabian: la antena es una improvisada bazooka a 9mts. y al 2sc3953 le terminé poniendo 24v, claro que la resistencia del emisor era de 5w.

Gracias por los consejos.
Saludos: polpi


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 2, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> ja y yo que creia en el profe molina, lastima que se olvido la mitad del diagrama. LINK
> Primero gracias a @elgriego por tomarse la molestia
> ricbevi tengo dos preguntas para vos: eliminaste el C21? Por que? Veo que pusiste un capacitor entre el gain y source del MPF102... por qué? Eran mas de dos; lo hiciste?
> Fabian: la antena es una improvisada bazooka a 9mts. y al 2sc3953 le terminé poniendo 24v, claro que la resistencia del emisor era de 5w.
> ...



En su momento me encontré con bastantes problemas a la hora de hacer "arrancar" el oscilador o llevarlo a la frecuencia de resonancia. Las reformas en ese sector fueron para que estuvieran en frecuencia con los resonadores cerámicos que estaban colocados en los circuito o bien que arme o me trajeron a poner en marcha o reparar. Creo incluso que en algún momento y con algún resonador en especial hasta reforme el circuito del oscilador para que funcionara. 
El capacitor del pasa-bajos lo elimine en algún caso por que me faltaba señal en esa rama. Posiblemente los choques que estaban en el PCB fueran de mayor inductancia o mala calidad.
No entiendo lo de mas de dos y lo hiciste.

Ric


----------



## faber235 (Sep 2, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> Fabian: la antena es una improvisada bazooka a 9mts. y al 2sc3953 le terminé poniendo 24v, claro que la resistencia del emisor era de 5w.
> 
> Gracias por los consejos.
> Saludos: polpi



Polpi

Hay que andar con cuidado porque hay errores por todos lados, no creo que sean adrede pero los hay.

El 2SC3953 tiene alguna letra al final? C,D,E,F ?

saludos


----------



## polpi (Sep 2, 2015)

ricbevi me referia a que eran mas de dos las preguntas y si lo habias fabricado; pero ya me respondiste y te doy las gracias.
Fabian, es verdad lo de los errores y para un aficionado como yo es muy dificil entender algunas cosas y mas cuando elegimos una de las ramas mas complicadas y sensibles. El TR es C3953D y se lo mande al "no tune" que me habian sugerido.

Saludosolpi


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 2, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> ricbevi me referia a que eran mas de dos las preguntas y si lo habias fabricado; pero ya me respondiste y te doy las gracias.
> ....
> Saludosolpi



Si no me equivoco todavía hoy deben vender el KIT o el PCB de ese esquema en capital(Calle Misisones Nº50 y pico). Realmente perdí la cuenta de los que he reparado o armado hasta ahora(hay estaciones en la zona que están con ese esquema como codificador estéreo).

Ric.


----------



## xXAztecaXx (Sep 5, 2015)

Hola, respondiendo al post original ¿Quitando la antena, tomando esa señal  y añadiendo otra etapa o sea una etapa de amplificación es posible tener mucho mas WATTS? 

Encontré una circuito que toma la salida de un Transmisor FM de carro de 12 VDC y le añade una etapa de amplificación logrando 40 WATTS  dejo adjunto el circuito

¿Funcionara bien para el transmisor FM de 100 mts? y mi otra gran duda es: Si quito la antena del transmisor de 100 mts y agarro esa señal y la mando a una conexión en Darligton de 3 transistores de potencia o 2n2222 ¿No subirá mas WATTS y tendré mas alcance de Kilómetros?


----------



## polpi (Sep 5, 2015)

julianrodriguezparedes soy el menos indicado para responderte pero me parece que gastarse algunos pocos pesos en hacer un transmisor (con dos o tres TR tipo 2N2222) para luego transmitir con 40w en antena es un desperdicio de amplificador. Ese transmisor publicado en la primera pagina esta contemplando un inicio, una practica, una experiencia y a lo sumo un microfono inalambrico o algo parecido... 
Sin embargo este y algunos otros muchos muy parecidos a este presentan muchas desventajas como el ajuste de frecuencia, corrimientos por temperatura, humedad y hasta el viento; ruidos de alimentacion, ruidos de objetos cercanos y un monton de etc. No le podemos pedir mucho a estos transmisores (que por algo le llaman "bug")
Para hacer algo mas o menos bien iria por el de Redfiel con PLL y ajuste digital que suena complejo pero es muy facil de construir y tambien de conseguir componentes (hay 3 versiones) y no es mucha inversion respecto de los resultados. Y luego de eso, primero pensaría en un codificador estereo y despues, si ya seria momento de pensar en un lineal; claro que para usar un amplificador tambien (y es muy... muy importante) es la antena.

Alguien (Fabian, Daniel Lopes, elgriego, ricbevi, etc.) no podrian crear un nuevo tema explicando paso a paso como se reconocen cada una de las etapas de cualquiera de estos mini-transmisores en un diagrama. Digo algo como para mi que soy aficionado y muchas cosas se me escapan. Porque a veces se da en un tema algunas preguntas que se repiten sin poder consultar en un tema especifico cuestiones muy basicas, que por no tener la formacion adecuada, no entendemos cosas elementales.

Saludos: polpi.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 6, 2015)

polpi dijo:


> julianrodriguezparedes soy el menos indicado para responderte pero me parece que gastarse algunos pocos pesos en hacer un transmisor (con dos o tres TR tipo 2N2222) para luego transmitir con 40w en antena es un desperdicio de amplificador. Ese transmisor publicado en la primera pagina esta contemplando un inicio, una practica, una experiencia y a lo sumo un microfono inalambrico o algo parecido...
> Sin embargo este y algunos otros muchos muy parecidos a este presentan muchas desventajas como el ajuste de frecuencia, corrimientos por temperatura, humedad y hasta el viento; ruidos de alimentacion, ruidos de objetos cercanos y un monton de etc. No le podemos pedir mucho a estos transmisores (que por algo le llaman "bug")
> Para hacer algo mas o menos bien iria por el de Redfiel con PLL y ajuste digital que suena complejo pero es muy facil de construir y tambien de conseguir componentes (hay 3 versiones) y no es mucha inversion respecto de los resultados. Y luego de eso, primero pensaría en un codificador estereo y despues, si ya seria momento de pensar en un lineal; claro que para usar un amplificador tambien (y es muy... muy importante) es la antena.
> 
> ...



Buenos Dias,estuve buceando por la red y la verdad,no existe nada descriptivo y actualizado ,de como son las etapas de un transmisor de fm,es decir ,generacion de fcia,mod,sep,1 amp de rf ,pll,etc.
Bueno habra que hacer un tutorial descriptivo,y facil de comprender,dejando de lado todas esas cosas de numeros y ecuaciones que nos gustan tanto a los ingenieros.

Cuando tenga algo listo lo subire,y si ya existe algo asi,avisen.Asi no me retan.

Saludos.


----------



## polpi (Sep 6, 2015)

De ninguna manera me parece que una persona debiera hacer un tutorial tan "grande" solo; ni tampoco le estaria negando esa posibilidad si esta dispuesto a hacerlo. Mas bien me parece que a ustedes los sabios, conocedores, estudiosos, ingenieros, tecnicos, y un largo etc. le es facil entender basicos y nosotros debemos andar probando con la luz apagadas cual es el cable que patea 
No quiero desalentar a elgriego que ya parece haberlo tomado como algo personal, sino alentar a otros para contribuir a un tema que le apasiona a muchos y no todos estan instruidos; un tema así abriria las puertas a preguntas faciles (supongo) para ustedes y las respuestas nos servirian a muchos. Por ejemplo estuve leyendo mucho, pero algo que ayudo un monton fue un pequeño librito llamado "practical transistor circuits" del 68, un suplemento de la revista "Practical Electronics" que trae las diferentes formas de conectar un TR y sus resultados.
Gracias.
Saludos: polpi.


----------



## xXAztecaXx (Sep 6, 2015)

¿Alguien que ya lo haya hecho? Tengo una antena como de 3 m que está colocada arriba de mi casa, era para captar señal VHF o sea en el rango de frecuencias 30 MHz a 300 MHz, justo en las frecuencias FM 88-108Mhz.

En vez de ser receptora esa antena ¿Podrá funcionar para ser una antena de un transmisor Fm? ¿alguien?


----------



## elgriego (Sep 7, 2015)

*Hola julianrodriguezparedes,Si era una antena receptora de Vhf Brodcast,(denominada comunmente fm),se podria modificar para este fin,pero asi como esta no sirve,ademas solo seviria para baja potencia,igualmente estas son solo hipotesis,tendrias que subir una foto,diagrama o algo,que indique y nos de una idea de como es esa antena.

Saludos.*


----------



## faber235 (Sep 7, 2015)

julianrodriguezparedes dijo:


> Hola, respondiendo al post original ¿Quitando la antena, tomando esa señal  y añadiendo otra etapa o sea una etapa de amplificación es posible tener mucho mas WATTS?
> 
> Encontré una circuito que toma la salida de un Transmisor FM de carro de 12 VDC y le añade una etapa de amplificación logrando 40 WATTS  dejo adjunto el circuito
> 
> ¿Funcionara bien para el transmisor FM de 100 mts? y mi otra gran duda es: Si quito la antena del transmisor de 100 mts y agarro esa señal y la mando a una conexión en Darligton de 3 transistores de potencia o 2n2222 ¿No subirá mas WATTS y tendré mas alcance de Kilómetros?



Julian, tu primera pregunta es la que estuvo trabajando Polpi, agregando una etapa mas al circuito que, si bien no era el del post es muy similar, digamos que con el del post tambien se podria.

Sacarle 40 W a ese circuito creo que como dice Polpi es un despropósito, aunque por supuesto que se podría.
Con respecto a conectar esa antena habria que chequear en que frecuencia esta sintonizada.  
Ahora bien, que tipo de antena es? porque es muy raro que tengan un ancho de banda tan grande. Las antenas resuenan en una frecuencia fundamental y según el tipo de antena tenes mas o menos ancho de banda. Que puedas recibir algo en 30 Mhz con una antena de 300 Mhz es posible pero cuando te vas a ver los niveles de señal ves que en realidad no funciona, esto se nota sobre todo con señales débiles.
Para que transmita y reciba en una frecuencia determinada debe estar ajustada para esa frecuencia. Te puedo decir en ese caso que la mas fácil de ajustar es el dipolo en el que solo debes cortar los irradiantes a la frecuencia de trabajo.
Otras antenas con ajuste gamma por ejemplo dan un poco mas de trabajo e incluso es necesario instrumental y o experiencia (si querés algo serio y no queres tener destruido el lineal por las ondas estacionarias).

El lineal que mostrás parece algo serio y con 2 helicópteros debería llegar lejos  pero no es fácil de ajustar y en lo posible hay que hacerlo bien para no desparramar ruido por toda la banda.

saludos





julianrodriguezparedes dijo:


> la mando a una conexión en Darligton de 3 transistores de potencia o 2n2222 ¿No subirá mas WATTS y tendré mas alcance de Kilómetros?



Darlington?  te referis a esto?  

Estimo que no


----------



## jogyweb (Sep 16, 2015)

julianrodriguezparedes dijo:


> Hola, respondiendo al post original ¿Quitando la antena, tomando esa señal  y añadiendo otra etapa o sea una etapa de amplificación es posible tener mucho mas WATTS?
> 
> Encontré una circuito que toma la salida de un Transmisor FM de carro de 12 VDC y le añade una etapa de amplificación logrando 40 WATTS  dejo adjunto el circuito
> 
> ¿Funcionara bien para el transmisor FM de 100 mts? y mi otra gran duda es: Si quito la antena del transmisor de 100 mts y agarro esa señal y la mando a una conexión en Darligton de 3 transistores de potencia o 2n2222 ¿No subirá mas WATTS y tendré mas alcance de Kilómetros?



Es posible, mira un equipo que estoy probando y los hago a partir de un transmisorcito de auto.
Luego del transmisor de auto añado 5 etapas más con lo que logro 3 watt y luego una etapa final que me entrega 150 watt y algunas veces un poco más, va depender de la ventilación que tenga el amplificador final.

Primer video del aparatito más etapas que me dan resultado 10 watt. (siento la mala calidad del video... no contaba con una cámara mejor)





Este es el resultado de lo mismo anterior pero cambiando la última etapa de potencia de 10 watt por una de 150 watt con transistor MRF171 que con 3 watt llega hasta 170 watt pero se calienta un buen poco... 150w los da sin problemas ni mucho esfuerzo


----------



## trivicell (Nov 29, 2015)

necpool dijo:


> Hola muchachos y alguna muchacha por ahí, bueno aquí un buen mini transmisor publicado por la revista SE, este mini transmisor funciona bien y es bastante estable, ya se que muchos dirán esto ya es figurita repetida pero en esta ocasión está con el PCB, sus medidas y todos los condimentos para que funcione correctamente, no quiero que algún hobbista al ver que un transmisor no funciona decida dedicarse a la porcelana fría o algo así
> eh decidido publicar esto por aquí, este TX funciona de maravilla.
> 
> Saludos


 
*¿ D*e cuanto watios es ese *? N*ecesito uno de 2w o 4w*.*


----------



## tiago (Nov 30, 2015)

trivicell dijo:


> de cuanto watios es ese necesito uno de 2w o 4w



Los Watios de salida dependen básicamente del transistor que utilices. Mira la hoja de datos del transistor que elijas para consultar sus características.
Usando el buscador, encontrarás transmisores de todas las potencias.

Saludos


----------



## polpi (Mar 29, 2016)

Me acabo de conseguir un transistor C2328 y me preguntaba si lo puedo utilizar para el pequeño transmisor del primer post?.
Ya tengo funcionando el transmisor de manera estable, si bien habia hecho el Voyager en algunas de sus versiones, decidí empezar de nuevo con el primer circuito porque el otro tanta prueba la placa quedo destrozada.
Lo hice al estilo manhatan y funciona bastante bien; vivo en ciudad asi que no alcanzo los 100 metros de transmision. Y aqui la segunda pregunta: llegado el caso de que funcionara este transistor, debería ponerlo en el oscilador o en el buffer?
Gracias.

Saludos: Polpi.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 30, 2016)

Hola Polpi,Ese transistor es de audio,es un Tr de potencia para pequeños amplificadores,con una frecuencia de transicion Ft,bastante baja. Dificulto que funcione en vhf,pero con probar.

Pd ,Trata de conseguir ,los mps h10,son ideales ,para osciladores,y etapas de muy baja potencia en Vhf Y Uhf.


Saludos.


----------



## epachel (Mar 30, 2016)

Buenas

Estoy montando este transmisor y no logro hacerlo funcionar. Al separar la parte osciladora del resto, el circuito funciona con un alcance bastante bueno pero al unirlo con el resto del circuito, se viene abajo y deja de oscilar.

¿ Alguna idea de por qué no anda?


----------



## elgriego (Mar 30, 2016)

Hola epachel,Es muy dificil ,hacer un analisis pormenorizado,sin instrumentos ,El diagrama se ve normal,quizas ocurra ,que la etapa amplificadora ,este oscilando,y eso afecta el funcionamiento general del circuito,es decir ,no es que el oscilador patron ,deje de funcionar ,quizas al autooscilar la etapa final,enmascara el funcionamiento de este,otra cosa es, que tal vez el oscilador,este funcionando en un armonico de la fundamental,y al amplificar la salida ,sale en cualquier lugar del espectro ,menos en el deseado,y la otra ,es que tal vez el oscilador ,si funcione en la fundamental,pero el resto de las etapas no. Sin istrumentos ,es decir sin un frecuencimetro como minimo,no es muy facil saber que esta ocurriendo.

Saludos.


----------



## epachel (Mar 30, 2016)

Gracias elgriego


Te comento.

Lo que me dices de que la etapa amplificadora esté también oscilando , me parece probable. 
De hecho, he aislado la etapa intermedia y al medir con el osciloscopio digital, me aparecía una
señal a una frecuencia de 102 Mhz.

Otro detalle, que no sé si puede ser importante, es que he usado TRT 2N3904 en vez de los 2N2222.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 30, 2016)

Hola epachel,Ese transistor ,no es apto para trabajar en vhf,yo probaria ,con un mps h10,aun asi,trata de ,mejorar los desacoples de colector,y tambien controla que no se meta rf en la fuente,7812,agregandole a la entrada y a la salida unos condensadores de ,01 y de .001 ,a ver que ocurre.


Saludos.


----------



## faber235 (Mar 30, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola epachel,Ese transistor ,no es apto para trabajar en vhf,yo probaria ,con un mps h10,aun asi,trata de ,mejorar los desacoples de colector,y tambien controla que no se meta rf en la fuente,7812,agregandole a la entrada y a la salida unos condensadores de ,01 y de .001 ,a ver que ocurre.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Poniendoles una cuenta de ferrite en la base a los amplificadores mejoraria lo de la autooscilacion?


----------



## epachel (Mar 31, 2016)

faber235 dijo:


> Poniendoles una cuenta de ferrite en la base a los amplificadores mejoraria lo de la autooscilacion?



Hola faber235

No sé en qué podría ayudar la ferrita. De momento me planteo cambiar el TRT a otro modelo, mejorar el filtraje y ya veremos después.


un saludo


----------



## faber235 (Mar 31, 2016)

epachel dijo:


> Hola faber235
> 
> No sé en qué podría ayudar la ferrita. De momento me planteo cambiar el TRT a otro modelo, mejorar el filtraje y ya veremos después.
> 
> ...



Una cuenta de ferrite de las chiquitas se suele colocar en la base de los transistores en vhf para evitar autooscilaciones, va colocada directamente en la pata base del transistor, como en la imagen,,, 







lo tire como pregunta para El Griego que me parece sabe un poco mas que yo 

de todas maneras las vi en muchos equipos de vhf.

Fijate en la ultima parte de este articulo, aunque habla realimentacion de audio en vhf se dan realimentaciones por la plaqueta, capacidades parasitas, etc que hacen la realimentacion y el transistor autooscila, con la cuenta de ferrite en el terminal de base podes cortarla.
https://www.lpi.tel.uva.es/~nacho/docencia/EMC/trabajos_01_02/EMC_TV/Compatibilidad.htm 

saludos


----------



## epachel (Abr 1, 2016)

Hola Faber235

He estado probando blindando las diferentes etapas pero no ha habido éxito. Trataré de localizar
las cuentas de ferrita a las que te refieres a ver si consigo arreglar el problema.

El caso es que es una pena porque el oscilador, separado del resto, va muy bien.

un saludo


----------



## elgriego (Abr 1, 2016)

faber235 dijo:


> Una cuenta de ferrite de las chiquitas se suele colocar en la base de los transistores en vhf para evitar autooscilaciones, va colocada directamente en la pata base del transistor, como en la imagen,,,
> 
> https://www.lpi.tel.uva.es/~nacho/d...2/EMC_TV/Compatibilidad_archivos/image024.jpg
> 
> ...



Hola Estimado Faber,si un transitor en un circuito de rf ,(y mas alla de que es una solucion viable) ,necesita de una cuenta de ferrite en la base ,para evitar por ej ,una autooscilacion ,es evidente que esta muy mal diseñado.

Saludos.


----------



## faber235 (Abr 1, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Estimado Faber,si un transitor en un circuito de rf ,(y mas alla de que es una solucion viable) ,necesita de una cuenta de ferrite en la base ,para evitar por ej ,una autooscilacion ,es evidente que esta muy mal diseñado.
> 
> Saludos.



aunque por ahi en el armado podria haber algun temita, no?

de cualquier manera las he visto en algun que otro equipo,


----------



## epachel (Abr 2, 2016)

He conseguido que el circuito funcione.

Para ello he modificado el montaje del bloque intermedio (buffer) montando encima de las islas bloquecitos
de cobre (método manhattan).


----------



## faber235 (Abr 2, 2016)

epachel dijo:


> He conseguido que el circuito funcione.
> 
> Para ello he modificado el montaje del bloque intermedio (buffer) montando encima de las islas bloquecitos
> de cobre (método manhattan).



Hola Epachel
Evidentemente habia una realimentacion por ahi y con el agregado de la isla redujiste alguna capacidad parasita. Debo decir que tu experiencia estuvo muy interesante y podemos sacar informacion util de ella.

Me alegro que haya funcionado!! si podes medi el alcance. Tenes alguna antena exterior?

pone una pic de como quedo


----------



## epachel (Abr 3, 2016)

faber235 dijo:


> Hola Epachel
> Evidentemente habia una realimentacion por ahi y con el agregado de la isla redujiste alguna capacidad parasita. Debo decir que tu experiencia estuvo muy interesante y podemos sacar informacion util de ella.
> 
> Me alegro que haya funcionado!! si podes medi el alcance. Tenes alguna antena exterior?
> ...



Hola faber235

Además de colocar las islas, he tenido que retirar el condensador C3, de desacoplo de emisor del
transistor de la etapa intermedia, buffer. Así funciona bien. El caso es que no entiendo porque he
tenido que retirar ese condensador ya que se supone que con eso reduzco la ganancia.

Sobre el alcance, todavía no lo he probado. Como antena sólo tengo un hilo de cobre de unos 42 cm. Tengo que fabricar una antena en condiciones y entonces veremos. Además quiero terminar
encerrando todo en una carcasa metálica.

La salida a pie de antena es de unos 600 mV.

¿Qué tipo de antena me aconsejas?


----------



## faber235 (Abr 3, 2016)

epachel dijo:


> Hola faber235
> 
> Además de colocar las islas, he tenido que retirar el condensador C3, de desacoplo de emisor del
> transistor de la etapa intermedia, buffer. Así funciona bien. El caso es que no entiendo porque he
> ...



No puedo asegurar porque tuviste que sacar ese capacitor pero es probable que la isla agregue alguna capacidad parasita alli, supongo que las islas las colocaste en las patas del transistor.
Supongo que estas usando un cable coaxil para conectar la antena, yo haria un dipolo que es lo mas facil y tiene una impedancia de 75 ohms, la misma que los coaxiles de tv de cualquier operadora y que se encuentran  por tramos tirados en la calle.
La medida del dipolo es  "(largo total) = 142.5 / (frecuencia en Mhz)" .  pongo una imagen, las medidas de la misma son para 100 Mhz.
Podes usar un alambre de cobre grueso o tubitos de aluminio como las antenas de tv. para el centro te recomiendo algun plastico, grilon, teflon una TE de plastico de las usadas en plomeria, etc. no uses madera 







para FM se usa polarizacion vertical y el de la figura esta horizontal asi que deberias montarlo vertical, si lo pones en un mastil metalico tendras que separarlo del mismo con un tramito horizontal  y conecta el vivo del coaxil al tramo superior.




Hay otras antenas, algunas con mas ganancia pero son dificiles de ajustar, el dipolo funka siempre.

me dieron ganas de probar ese circuito, jeje

Como mediste la potencia?

Saludos
Fabian


----------



## epachel (Abr 4, 2016)

No es potencia lo que he medido, es Vrms. Algo más de los 600 mV que te comentaba, anda más bien por
los 700 mV. Calculo que serán unos 10 mW rms.

Veré si puedo construir la antena en estos próximos días.


----------



## faber235 (Abr 4, 2016)

epachel dijo:


> No es potencia lo que he medido, es Vrms. Algo más de los 600 mV que te comentaba, anda más bien por
> los 700 mV. Calculo que serán unos 10 mW rms.
> 
> Veré si puedo construir la antena en estos próximos días.



pero como lo medis? me refiero a si tenes una sonda con resistencia de carga diodo rectificador y multimetro, o algo por el estilo, entiendo que watimetro de rf no es.

saludos


----------



## epachel (Abr 5, 2016)

faber235 dijo:


> pero como lo medis? me refiero a si tenes una sonda con resistencia de carga diodo rectificador y multimetro, o algo por el estilo, entiendo que watimetro de rf no es.
> 
> saludos



No, no es watimetro. He construido una sonda como tú dices para medir con el multímetro,
Después he podido confirmar las medidas con un osciloscopio digital.


----------



## faber235 (Abr 5, 2016)

epachel dijo:


> No, no es watimetro. He construido una sonda como tú dices para medir con el multímetro,
> Después he podido confirmar las medidas con un osciloscopio digital.



Esta bien, es lo mas facil, si haces el dipolo de 1/2 onda tendrias que usar en la sonda una resistencia de carga de 75 Ohms que es la impedancia del mismo.
Estimo que vas a tener un buen alcance, cuando lo pruebes no te olvides de comentar.

Saludos


----------



## epachel (Abr 6, 2016)

faber235 dijo:


> Esta bien, es lo mas facil, si haces el dipolo de 1/2 onda tendrias que usar en la sonda una resistencia de carga de 75 Ohms que es la impedancia del mismo.
> Estimo que vas a tener un buen alcance, cuando lo pruebes no te olvides de comentar.
> 
> Saludos



Para conectar la salida del emisor a la antena, teniendo en cuenta que voy a meter la placa en una caja metálica ¿Qué tipo de conector me recomiendas? ¿Y qué tipo de coaxial?


----------



## tiago (Abr 6, 2016)

Un conector tipo BNC es pequeño, economico, adecuado para la potencia de tu aparato y fácil de montar. Ademas lo puedes encontrar en cualquier comercio del ramo sin dificultad.
Lo tienes de montaje superficial:






O roscado a la caja...






Saludos.


----------



## epachel (Abr 6, 2016)

tiago dijo:


> Un conector tipo BNC es pequeño, economico, adecuado para la potencia de tu aparato y fácil de montar. Ademas lo puedes encontrar en cualquier comercio del ramo sin dificultad.
> Lo tienes de montaje superficial:
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...znefnQoLl7Pweh4lqRq2TPybhhBNetS9BO3KIR_Fa7uGe
> ...



Gracias, y sobre el coaxial ¿RG58?
¿Y los conectores tipo F, de los de TV cable, qué opinas?


----------



## tiago (Abr 6, 2016)

El conector de tipo F requiere que el vivo sea rígido, puede funcionar bien, se utiliza primordialmente con cable de 75 Ohm. Si usas RG58, 52 Ohm, tienes que buscar un conector que se adapte al diámetro de dicho cable.
Yo usaría el BNC, lo veo bastante mas resistente a la hora de experimentar.

Saludos.


----------



## faber235 (Abr 6, 2016)

epachel dijo:


> Gracias, y sobre el coaxial ¿RG58?
> ¿Y los conectores tipo F, de los de TV cable, qué opinas?



No tenes algun tramo de coaxil de las operadoras de cable? si haces un dipolo conseguite coaxil de 75 ohms (RG59) ya que el dipolo es de 75 ohms, y por eso te decia que lo ajustes con una sonda con una resistencia de carga de 75 ohms, para dejar todo igual. 

yo usaria los typo F si los tuviera. los BNC son de mejor calidad, claro.

Aqui en Argentina las operadoras de cable dejan tirado coaxil por todos lados, jeje


----------



## epachel (Abr 8, 2016)

He hecho algunos cambios en el circuito ( he cambiado el condensador de sintonía por uno de 6 pF en vez de 22pF y he puesto uno en el emisor del transistor intermedio de 15 pF).

Con ello he conseguido sacarle 1 Vrms medido con el osciloscopio digital sin cambiar la antena (un hilo de unos 45 cm de cobre esmaltado).

Ese 1Vrms es a una frecuencia determinada. A otras frecuencias no es tanta la cantidad. Deduzco que la ganancia de la etapa intermedia es máxima si se sintoniza con la de oscilación.

Cuando he probado ha cambiar la antena por un trozo de hilo de cobre sacado del vivo de un coaxial, de unos 76 cm, no he conseguido sacar más potencia, sino todo lo contrario.


----------



## faber235 (Abr 8, 2016)

epachel dijo:


> He hecho algunos cambios en el circuito ( he cambiado el condensador de sintonía por uno de 6 pF en vez de 22pF y he puesto uno en el emisor del transistor intermedio de 15 pF).
> 
> Con ello he conseguido sacarle 1 Vrms medido con el osciloscopio digital sin cambiar la antena (un hilo de unos 45 cm de cobre esmaltado).
> 
> ...



No entiendo como lo medis, por lo general en lugar de la antena se coloca una resistencia no reactiva y sobre ella la sonda de RF conectada al multimetro, no entiendo como colocas la antena y supongo que si la dejas conectada te va a influir en el multimetro.
Yo pondria una 2 resistencias de 150 ohms 1W o 2W (pero de carbon porque no tienen que ser reactivas como las de alambre) en paralelo en lugar de la antena y conectaria la sonda en paralelo con las mismas.
Las resistencias van con una punta a la salida de antena y la otra a masa. La sonda como la del enlace  http://doradioamad.dominiotemporario.com/doc/esp MONTAR PONTA PROVA.pdf  conectada sobre las resistencias.
Cuando todo esta en sintonia es cuando se consigue el mayor voltaje y baja el consumo general. 
El cambio de uno de 6 por uno de 22pF me parece muy drastico pero si funciona, ahora bien tene en cuenta que podes estar midiendo armonicos y eso falsea la medicion.

Saludos


----------



## epachel (Abr 9, 2016)

faber235 dijo:


> No entiendo como lo medis, por lo general en lugar de la antena se coloca una resistencia no reactiva y sobre ella la sonda de RF conectada al multimetro, no entiendo como colocas la antena y supongo que si la dejas conectada te va a influir en el multimetro.
> Yo pondria una 2 resistencias de 150 ohms 1W o 2W (pero de carbon porque no tienen que ser reactivas como las de alambre) en paralelo en lugar de la antena y conectaria la sonda en paralelo con las mismas.
> Las resistencias van con una punta a la salida de antena y la otra a masa. La sonda como la del enlace  http://doradioamad.dominiotemporario.com/doc/esp MONTAR PONTA PROVA.pdf  conectada sobre las resistencias.
> Cuando todo esta en sintonia es cuando se consigue el mayor voltaje y baja el consumo general.
> ...


Hola Faber235

Estoy de acuerdo en gran parte de lo que dices. Los cambios en condensadores los he hecho basándome en simulaciones hechas con multisim tratando de conseguir centrar la banda de
FM y conseguir sintonizar unas etapas con otras. Voy a tratar de medir con un frecuencímetro que
tengo pero para el cual tengo que hacer un cable bnc. He pedido por ebay una crimpadora y cuando la tenga y pueda hacer el cable, conectaré la salida, sin antena, directamente al frecuencímetro-watímetro para tener una medida más correcta.


----------



## faber235 (Abr 9, 2016)

epachel dijo:


> Hola Faber235
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en gran parte de lo que dices. Los cambios en condensadores los he hecho basándome en simulaciones hechas con multisim tratando de conseguir centrar la banda de
> FM y conseguir sintonizar unas etapas con otras. Voy a tratar de medir con un frecuencímetro que
> tengo pero para el cual tengo que hacer un cable bnc. He pedido por ebay una crimpadora y cuando la tenga y pueda hacer el cable, conectaré la salida, sin antena, directamente al frecuencímetro-watímetro para tener una medida más correcta.



Ahh bueno, tenes algun que otro instrumento, jeje, para que necesitas una crimpeadora? para el bnc? no se consiguen por alli los que que tienen la terminacion a rosca? algo como esto






o este capaz que es mejor todavia






son de una pagina de Espana


----------



## epachel (Abr 11, 2016)

faber235 dijo:


> Ahh bueno, tenes algun que otro instrumento, jeje, para que necesitas una crimpeadora? para el bnc? no se consiguen por alli los que que tienen la terminacion a rosca? algo como esto
> 
> http://www.avalva.es/Lowres/new/1407 1.jpg
> 
> ...



Pues es verdad. Voy a comprar de los roscados.


----------



## miguelus (Abr 13, 2016)

epachel dijo:


> Hola faber235
> 
> Además de colocar las islas, he tenido que retirar el condensador C3, de desacoplo de emisor del
> transistor de la etapa intermedia, buffer. Así funciona bien. El caso es que no entiendo porque he
> ...



Buenos días.

La razón de que te funcione al quitar C3 es que ese Transistor presenta muy baja  Impedancia y carga mucho sobre el Oscilador "matando" la oscilación, ten en cuenta que  la salida se hace sobre el Colector en donde hay un Circuito Tanque Paralelo, cuando retiras C3 la Impedancia de entrada al Transistor aumenta y la adaptación con el Oscilador mejora.

Quizás todo mejoraría si ese Transistor lo conectas en Emisor común...

La salida se haría por el Emisor, en el Colector conectas un Condensador de 10nF a masa, no tendrías ganancia, pero al ser un elemento de Alta Impedancia, la estabilidad del Oscilador mejoraría mucho.

Sal U2


----------



## epachel (Abr 13, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> La razón de que te funcione al quitar C3 es que ese Transistor presenta muy baja  Impedancia y carga mucho sobre el Oscilador "matando" la oscilación, ten en cuenta que  la salida se hace sobre el Colector en donde hay un Circuito Tanque Paralelo, cuando retiras C3 la Impedancia de entrada al Transistor aumenta y la adaptación con el Oscilador mejora.
> 
> ...



Hola Miguelus

Gracias por comentar.

Ahora mismo estoy consiguiendo salidas cercanas a los 6 V, midiendo con una sonda RF que entiendo mide voltaje de pico. Creo que más, va a ser difícil, estoy contento con el resultado.
Una cosa curiosa es que la potencia ha mejorado al añadir un cable desde tierra tirado por el suelo.
Se ve que la adaptación a la antena es mejor así. La antena definitiva me llevará algún tiempo pero
es bueno saber que el resultado mejora radicalmente con una adaptación de antena correcta.

Adjunto la simulación con multisim con el condensador que he tenido que quitar en el circuito real.
En la simulación funciona mejor con el condensador.

Seguiré haciendo algunas pruebas más pero , me repito, creo que conseguir más va a ser difícil.

Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Abr 13, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Las sondas de RF miden (normalmente) tensión RMS, existen Vatímetros que miden potencias de Pico pero solo tienen utilidad para medidas en sistemas de RADAR en las que se mide la potencia de pico de los pulsos, también tienen utilidad para medir señales en Banda Lateral.

En cualquier caso te recomiendo que JAMÁS emitas con un Transmisor que no disponga de un Oscilador que no este controlado por un sistema de estabilización de la frecuencia, por ejemplo un PLL, los de la DGTEL se lo toman muy en serio 

Si además lo haces en la Banda Comercial de FM y sin una concesión la cosa se complica 

Sal U2


----------



## epachel (Abr 13, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Las sondas de RF miden (normalmente) tensión RMS, existen Vatímetros que miden potencias de Pico pero solo tienen utilidad para medidas en sistemas de RADAR en las que se mide la potencia de pico de los pulsos, también tienen utilidad para medir señales en Banda Lateral.
> 
> ...



Hola Miguelus

Gracias por tus observaciones. Mi idea no es emitir de continuo ni a larga distancia. La idea es 
aprender algo más cómo funcionan estos circuitos y no interferir con otras emisiones comerciales.

Esta emisora cuanta además con filtro de salida. Espero que eso haga que los armónicos que se
generen sean amortiguados lo máximo posible.


Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Abr 13, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Con tan poca potencia los armónicos no presentan mucho problema, el problema es la inestabilidad y el ruido de fase que produce en la banda, esto se evita transmitiendo con PLL.

Sal U2


----------



## faber235 (May 1, 2016)

Encontre este medidor y aunque no lo probe estimo que esta interesante para estos proyectos

http://www.hanssummers.com/powermeter

y aunque no es del tema hay un libro que esta por partes sobre radio design que aunque esta en ingles por ahi les sirve

http://www.hanssummers.com/k6lha-design-book.html

saludos


----------



## epachel (May 4, 2016)

faber235 dijo:


> Encontre este medidor y aunque no lo probe estimo que esta interesante para estos proyectos
> 
> http://www.hanssummers.com/powermeter
> 
> ...



Muy buena información. Ya me he bajado los libros que tienen muy buena pinta.
Ahora, por motivos personales, no le puedo dedicar nada de tiempo a este proyecto pero
pretendo seguir con él y presentarles mis resultados y conclusiones.


----------



## msveliz (May 5, 2016)

Se podría cambiar el trimer del circuito tanque por un condensador fijo? O por un condensador de sincronización?


----------



## faber235 (May 5, 2016)

msveliz dijo:


> Se podría cambiar el trimer del circuito tanque por un condensador fijo? O por un condensador de sincronización?



claro que se puede poner un capacitor fijo pone uno de la mitad del valor del trimer y proba ajustando el espaciado de la bobina para llevarlo a frecuencia, tal vez tengas que agregar o quitar capacidad.
Que es un capacitor de sincronizacion?

Saludos


----------



## msveliz (May 5, 2016)

Ok gracias por su respuesta... a persones su pregunta, por la información que hay en internet es un condensador variable, qué se utiliza en los radios sea am o fm, es el que se utiliza para sintonizar la emisora. 

petervis.com/electronics/tuning-capacitor/tuning-capacitor.html

El condensador que va entre el colector y el emisor influye en la frecuencia? 





Si se separan las espirales de la bobina aumenta o disminuye la inductancia?


----------



## faber235 (May 5, 2016)

msveliz dijo:


> Ok gracias por su respuesta... a persones su pregunta, por la información que hay en internet es un condensador variable, qué se utiliza en los radios sea am o fm, es el que se utiliza para sintonizar la emisora.
> 
> petervis.com/electronics/tuning-capacitor/tuning-capacitor.html
> 
> ...



Ahhh si, claro que se puede usar uno de esos, los de FM claro, no se exactamente la capacidad de los mismos, tal vez tengas que ajustar la bobina. 
Fijate que por lo general son dobles para AM y FM tiene 6 terminales, por supuesto tenes que usar la parte de FM.
El capacitor que mencionas no deberia influir pero suele hacerlo, no te alejes mucho del valor del circuito.
La bobina al estirarla baja la inductancia y al apretarla aumenta.


----------



## msveliz (May 5, 2016)

Mmm hablo de este circuito jajaja: m.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/13588653/Arma-tu-propio-mini-transmisor-FM-por-menos-de-3-Dolares.html







anthony123 dijo:


> Si tienes problema con el trimmer, emplea el condensador variable de las radios viejasss!
> 
> http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff44/stinfler/IMG_0188.jpg


Esto era lo que buscaba, [emoji1] [emoji38] como puedo hacer la sustitución. Son los mismos microf?


----------



## msveliz (May 7, 2016)

Hola comunidad por fin me funciono el transmisor fm luego de muchos intentos y fracasos...

Tengo ganas de hacerle un amplificador, será que puedo poner un 2822 para amplificar la señal en entrada??

Solo hice el circuito de transmisión ,el de la primera página sin el transistor para amplificar, el primero...

Y como puedo mejorar la calidad de sonido, le coloque un potenciómetro de base a tierra y allí mejora su calidad pero no suena del todo bien...
Mmm lo monte en una proto y la calidad a 4 metros es impresionante, me imagino como sonará en una baquelita [emoji1] [emoji38] ...
Mmm y como controlo el ancho de banda de transmisión? Me transmite desde los 88 a los 108 jajaja esta ocupando toda la banda comercial...


----------



## faber235 (May 7, 2016)

msveliz dijo:


> Hola comunidad por fin me funciono el transmisor fm luego de muchos intentos y fracasos...
> 
> Tengo ganas de hacerle un amplificador, será que puedo poner un 2822 para amplificar la señal en entrada??
> 
> ...



imagino que lograste conectar el variable de la foto, ese tiene una seccion para am y otra para fm la de am tiene mas capacidad y determinar una u otra es trabajoso si no tenes un capacimetro, pero prueba y error puede solucionarlo.

no entiendo que queres hacer con el 2822, te referis al TDA2822? donde lo queres conectar? en la entrada de audio del transmisor no porque te va a saturar todo.

si ocupa toda la banda hay algo mal. el ancho de banda lo da la modulacion que hace desplazar la frecuencia a ambos lados de la fundamental, proba sin modularlo (desconecta el audio) si aparece en toda la banda algo anda mal.


----------



## msveliz (May 7, 2016)

Bueno le puse un cap fijo, fue difícil conseguir la transmisión así pero lo logre,

El 2822 es para amplificar la señal de entrada, no se si se queda.

Si creo que algo anda mal, por que, será por que está montada en una proto?.... hoy probé el alcance. Es de casi 30 metros.
Le puse una resistencia fila de base a emisor y un potenciómetro de la fuente a base así puedo varias el alcance.


----------



## faber235 (May 7, 2016)

msveliz dijo:


> Bueno le puse un cap fijo, fue difícil conseguir la transmisión así pero lo logre,
> 
> El 2822 es para amplificar la señal de entrada, no se si se queda.
> 
> ...



supongo que hablas del tda2822, definitivamente te diria que no va a funcionar, lo que podes poner es un operacional como en algunos circuitos aunque el circuito de este post tiene un transistor amplificando que anda bien.

de que valor es el capacitor que pusiste en la sintonia?

podes poner una foto?

Saludos


----------



## msveliz (May 7, 2016)

uno parecido disculpe que no especifique utc2822, lo encontré en un mini radio fm.

Pregunte por que por alli en este tema leí que probaran con un operacional. 

Bueno gracias armare el circuito completo a ver como anda.
El condensador que puse fue uno de 27 pf  y hasta anda con uno de 10p pero moviendo el potenciómetro... la bobina la calcule de unos 0.3 uh.  Pero tuve que estirarla para sintonizar.

Cuando pueda monto  la foto. 

Mmm agregue un condensador de 100u en la base y la calidad de la señal subió.



Como poder sacrificar distancia por calidad de sonido? Tengo varias idas para este circuito.


----------



## faber235 (May 8, 2016)

msveliz dijo:


> uno parecido disculpe que no especifique utc2822, lo encontré en un mini radio fm.
> 
> Pregunte por que por alli en este tema leí que probaran con un operacional.
> 
> ...



si, son parecidos, el que decis es de bajo consumo, no se si tiene la misma potencia aunque creeria que si, lo que no se tampoco, (habria que mirar las hojas de datos) la impedancia de salida pero estimo que debe ser baja, creo que un operacional o un transistor funcionaran mejor en esa funcion, tene en cuenta que no necesitas 1 Watt para modular el oscilador. Incluso si tomas la salida de audio de la compu un mp3 o un reproductor de cd no necesitas amplificar sino probablemente atenuar, el transistor previo puede ayudar a adaptar impedancias.

si sabes ingles mira este sitio, sino por ahi con san google lo podes traducir, tiene explicaciones de los diseños de distintos circuitos de FM, ya lo habia posteado en este hilo pero repetir no hace tan mal 
http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/Spy Circuits/SpyCircuits-1.html

aca una intro

http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/FM-BugsIntro/FM-BugsIntro.html

Saludos





msveliz dijo:


> uno parecido disculpe que no especifique utc2822, lo encontré en un mini radio fm.
> 
> Pregunte por que por alli en este tema leí que probaran con un operacional.
> 
> ...




Iba a subir este librito pero pesa 14mb tiene varios tx de FM explicados con plaqueta, etc.
por ahi te sirve

http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/14 FM Bugs/14FM_Bugs.pdf

saludos


----------



## msveliz (May 8, 2016)

De veras que muchas gracias amigo! Me a sido de mucha ayuda!!! Es mucha la gratitud  la página es perfecta para las cosas que quiero hacer. Ya le di un vistazo por en cima y vi como los arman en una pequeña placa.

Sobre lo que pregunte de como controlar el ancho de banda. Creo que es por que el índice de modulación es muy alto y teóricamente el ancho de banda es igual a dos veces el delta de la frecuencia. (Bw=2*Δf) es lo que leí en un libro de comunicaciones que implicaba la curva de schwartz.


----------



## elgriego (May 8, 2016)

faber235 dijo:


> si, son parecidos, el que decis es de bajo consumo, no se si tiene la misma potencia aunque creeria que si, lo que no se tampoco, (habria que mirar las hojas de datos) la impedancia de salida pero estimo que debe ser baja, creo que un operacional o un transistor funcionaran mejor en esa funcion, tene en cuenta que no necesitas 1 Watt para modular el oscilador. Incluso si tomas la salida de audio de la compu un mp3 o un reproductor de cd no necesitas amplificar sino probablemente atenuar, el transistor previo puede ayudar a adaptar impedancias.
> 
> si sabes ingles mira este sitio, sino por ahi con san google lo podes traducir, tiene explicaciones de los diseños de distintos circuitos de FM, ya lo habia posteado en este hilo pero repetir no hace tan mal
> http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/Spy Circuits/SpyCircuits-1.html
> ...




Excelente. Gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## faber235 (May 8, 2016)

msveliz dijo:


> De veras que muchas gracias amigo! Me a sido de mucha ayuda!!! Es mucha la gratitud  la página es perfecta para las cosas que quiero hacer. Ya le di un vistazo por en cima y vi como los arman en una pequeña placa.
> 
> Sobre lo que pregunte de como controlar el ancho de banda. Creo que es por que el índice de modulación es muy alto y teóricamente el ancho de banda es igual a dos veces el delta de la frecuencia. (Bw=2*Δf) es lo que leí en un libro de comunicaciones que implicaba la curva de schwartz.



mveliz y elgriego  de nada!!  pense que sobrecargaba el post pero en vista de sus palabras gracias!  les dejo uno mas que en la pagina esta mal el link, 
http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/Silverfish/Silverfish.pdf

me alegra que les sirva, salu2


----------



## msveliz (May 8, 2016)

faber235 dijo:


> si, son parecidos, el que decis es de bajo consumo, no se si tiene la misma potencia aunque creeria que si, lo que no se tampoco, (habria que mirar las hojas de datos) la impedancia de salida pero estimo que debe ser baja, creo que un operacional o un transistor funcionaran mejor en esa funcion, tene en cuenta que no necesitas 1 Watt para modular el oscilador. Incluso si tomas la salida de audio de la compu un mp3 o un reproductor de cd no necesitas amplificar sino probablemente atenuar, el transistor previo puede ayudar a adaptar impedancias.
> 
> si sabes ingles mira este sitio, sino por ahi con san google lo podes traducir, tiene explicaciones de los diseños de distintos circuitos de FM, ya lo habia posteado en este hilo pero repetir no hace tan mal
> http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/Spy Circuits/SpyCircuits-1.html
> ...



amigo disculpe la molestia trate de descargar el libro pero no pude. sera que lo puede volver a montar por favor?

y nuevamente gracias


----------



## nadir0 (May 8, 2016)

pero si se mezcla en frecuencia que no son alternas el caso que me pasa a mi lo tengo a 92.9 y se mete en 97.3 y 91.5 a que se debe


----------



## msveliz (May 8, 2016)

nadir0 dijo:


> pero si se mezcla en frecuencia que no son alternas el caso que me pasa a mi lo tengo a 92.9 y se mete en 97.3 y 91.5 a que se debe


A mi también me para así transmito en los 87 , 106, 108... lo que para que en los espacios por ejemplo : 95M  en tu caso, las emisoras que transmiten suprimen tu señal. Por eso no se escucha tu señal, eso tengo entendido. Si estoy equivocado acepto corrección [emoji51]


----------



## faber235 (May 12, 2016)

vean esto, no es realmente chiquito, jeje, 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Tiny-FM-Spy-Bug/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## msveliz (May 19, 2016)

faber235 dijo:


> vean esto, no es realmente chiquito, jeje,
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Tiny-FM-Spy-Bug/?ALLSTEPS














 amigo disculpa que no lo había montado, la universidad me tenia un poco ocupado... el circuito es pequeño, aunque lo monte en proto tuvo un alcance de 16 metros con una antena de 18 cm [emoji38] [emoji1] [emoji51]


----------



## faber235 (May 20, 2016)

msveliz dijo:


> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160520/46df4308fe5d945d57b85370d12bee2f.jpg
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160520/863ff841e7011bc5f24ef9375f7dbfec.jpg amigo disculpa que no lo había montado, la universidad me tenia un poco ocupado... el circuito es pequeño, aunque lo monte en proto tuvo un alcance de 16 metros con una antena de 18 cm [emoji38] [emoji1] [emoji51]



Ese que circuito es msveliz?


----------



## msveliz (May 20, 2016)

faber235 dijo:


> Ese que circuito es msveliz?








 este modificado.


----------



## epachel (Ago 30, 2016)

Estoy buscando un transistor de más potencia que el 2n2222 o 2n3904.
He visto el BD387. En las aplicaciones dice que se usa para etapa final de AF pero he visto que la frecuencia de transición es de 250 MhZ. ¿Creéis que se puede usar para etapa final de RF?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 30, 2016)

epachel dijo:


> Estoy buscando un transistor de más potencia que el 2n2222 o 2n3904.
> He visto el BD387. En las aplicaciones dice que se usa para etapa final de AF pero he visto que la frecuencia de transición es de 250 MhZ. ¿Creéis que se puede usar para etapa final de RF?


Busque por un 2N2219 , o mejor aun busque en la Internet por ese mismo transistor aca aclarado + fm transmitter.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## raulin1966 (Ago 30, 2016)

epachel dijo:


> Estoy buscando un transistor de más potencia que el 2n2222 o 2n3904.
> He visto el BD387. En las aplicaciones dice que se usa para etapa final de AF pero he visto que la frecuencia de transición es de 250 MhZ. ¿Creéis que se puede usar para etapa final de RF?



Cualquier transistor que tenga una frecuencia de corte superior a 108 Mhz hasta incluso 500 Mhz te sirve, pero debes ver que potencia te arroja y con cuanto debes empujarlo, esto es super importante porque si no tiene el empuje nesesario no te va a rendir y si le aplicas mas lo revientas  te aconsejo ver los datasheet de los transistores 

si vas a generar la primera amplificacion con 2N2222 despues debieras tener un 2N3866 o 2N4427
o muy bueno el MRF236 esto te podria dar de 1 a 4 watts  ¿que potencia le queres sacar?
¿tu oscilador y modulador es con PLL? no vallas a molestar hasta la juguera con armonicos y desplazamiento de frecuencia   aahh usa disipadores porque se revientan por calor tambien


----------



## epachel (Ago 31, 2016)

raulin1966 dijo:


> Cualquier transistor que tenga una frecuencia de corte superior a 108 Mhz hasta incluso 500 Mhz te sirve, pero debes ver que potencia te arroja y con cuanto debes empujarlo, esto es super importante porque si no tiene el empuje nesesario no te va a rendir y si le aplicas mas lo revientas  te aconsejo ver los datasheet de los transistores
> 
> si vas a generar la primera amplificacion con 2N2222 despues debieras tener un 2N3866 o 2N4427
> o muy bueno el MRF236 esto te podria dar de 1 a 4 watts  ¿que potencia le queres sacar?
> ¿tu oscilador y modulador es con PLL? no vallas a molestar hasta la juguera con armonicos y desplazamiento de frecuencia   aahh usa disipadores porque se revientan por calor tambien



Gracias raulin.

En esta mismo hilo he publicado el circuito que tengo hecho. En resumen, va en 3 etapas: El oscilador, una buffer y la amplificadora en clase C con un 2n2222. Al final lleva un filtro pi que
creo reduce bastante los armónicos. 

Suena bastante bien y desde mi cuarto piso, en una habitación, y en Madrid, con un montón de emisoras potentes alrededor, llega a unos 100 m.

Aun así, calculo que no debe de dar mas de 100 mW de potencia RF. Por eso, con la experiencia
de este circuito, quería dar el salto a conseguir el 1 W de potencia RF.

Los transistores que has mencionado serían los adecuados pero no son fáciles de conseguir. En internet se vende pero no me fío de que sean auténticos. Por eso ando buscando TRT que sean
fácilmente conseguibles en las tiendas de electrónica.

La lista de TRT que serían óptimos:

2n3553, 2n3866, 2n3924, BFS22A, 2n4427, BFW46, BLX65 (de 3,5w a 8W)

Pero en las tiendas es difícil de verlos

Por eso preguntaba por algún TRT en esa gama de potencia y no tan difícil de conseguir.

Salu2


----------



## asherar (Sep 10, 2016)

Con respecto al alcance de cualquier transmisor de RF es conveniente tener en cuenta las zonas de Fresnel 

http://documents.mx/documents/las-zonas-fresnel-y-el-alcance-de-los-equipos-de-radio-frecuencia.html


----------



## miguelus (Sep 10, 2016)

asherar dijo:


> Con respecto al alcance de cualquier transmisor de RF es conveniente tener en cuenta las zonas de Fresnel
> 
> http://documents.mx/documents/las-zonas-fresnel-y-el-alcance-de-los-equipos-de-radio-frecuencia.html



Buenas  noches.

Muy buen enlace, pero las zonas de Fresnel solo tiene sentido tenerlas en cuenta cuando realizamos un enlace Direccional Punto a Punto, en una comunicación Omnidireccional  no nos sirve de mucha (o ninguna) ayuda.

Sal U2


----------



## Jackzam (Sep 11, 2016)

Buenas noches

Me presento, me llamo Jonathan y me anime a hacer el amplificador del primer post.
Luego de haber soldado todos los materiales en los siguientes elementos no hay voltaje ni siquiera en mV.

En R6, C6, C7 y el voltaje Colector emisor colector de Q2.

Usé transistores 2N2222A.

Creo que por esa razón no me funciona el trasmisor.

Gracias por su atención.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2016)

Jackzam dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> Me presento, me llamo Jonathan y me anime a hacer el amplificador del primer post.
> Luego de haber soldado todos los materiales en los siguientes elementos no hay voltaje ni siquiera en mV.
> ...



Publica el circuito al que estas haciendo referencia.

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## Jackzam (Sep 11, 2016)

Hago referencia al circuito del primer post adjunto su esquema ya que no me deja citar.

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2016)

¿ Verificaste haber colocado correctamente las patas de los transistores ?
¿ Que tensión hay sobre la base de Q2 ?
¿ Que tensión hay sobre emisor de Q2 ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 11, 2016)

Jackzam dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> Me presento, me llamo Jonathan y me anime a hacer el amplificador del primer post.
> Luego de haber soldado todos los materiales en los siguientes elementos no hay voltaje ni siquiera en mV.
> ...


Hola a todos caro Don Jackzam, ?? seguro que la bateria estas ok y realmente conectada a lo circuito ??
?? chequeaste lo resistor "R9" (220R) si estas ok ?? , lo mismo es valido para la bobina osciladora "L1".
Tensión sobre lo resistor "R6" no debe tener mismo por causa del "C2" que bloca lo DC.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jackzam (Sep 11, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Verificaste haber colocado correctamente las patas de los transistores ?
> ¿ Que tensión hay sobre la base de Q2 ?
> ¿ Que tensión hay sobre emisor de Q2 ?



Si rectifique y la primera vez habia puesto mal los transistores, corregí pero siguio el mismo resultado.

La tensión sobre la base es de 0.7 ygual que en emisor y colector.



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos caro Don Jackzam, ?? seguro que la bateria estas ok y realmente conectada a lo circuito ??
> ?? chequeaste lo resistor "R9" (220R) si estas ok ?? , lo mismo es valido para la bobina osciladora "L1".
> Tensión sobre lo resistor "R6" no debe tener mismo por causa del "C2" que bloca lo DC.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Si rectifique R9 y esta bien conectado


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 11, 2016)

Jackzam dijo:


> Si rectifique y la primera vez habia puesto mal los transistores, corregí pero siguio el mismo resultado.
> 
> La tensión sobre la base es de 0.7 ygual que en emisor y colector.
> 
> ...



! Cheque la continuidad de la bobina "L1" , no olvide de estañar las dos puntas antes de soldar ( para eso tiene que quitar bien lo esmalte que aysla lo hilo de cubre) hay que tener lo +B de la bateria en lo colector de "Q2"  !.
!Cheque lo transistor "Q2" si no estas en corto !.
?? Cual es la tensión de alimentación enpleyada en tu proyecto ??
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jackzam (Sep 11, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ! Cheque la continuidad de la bobina "L1" , no olvide de estañar las dos puntas antes de soldar ( para eso tiene que quitar bien lo esmalte que aysla lo hilo de cubre) hay que tener lo +B de la bateria en lo colector de "T2"  !.
> !Cheque lo transistor "T2" si no estas en corto !.
> ?? Cual es la tensión de alimentación enpleyada en tu proyecto ??
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



9 voltios estoy usando


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 11, 2016)

Jackzam dijo:


> 9 voltios estoy usando


Entonses tienes que tener 9 Voltios en lo colector de "Q2" , si no hay seguramente la bobina "L1" estas ayslada  , investigue eso 
Si lo transistor "Q2" estas OK , ustedes tiene que tener una tensión de base mas 0,7 Voltios en relación a lo emissor . 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jackzam (Sep 13, 2016)

Chicos pues ya me funciono pero me toco volverlo a hacer, al parecer habían sido los transistores que estaban fallando


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2016)

Jackzam dijo:


> Chicos pues ya me funciono pero me toco volverlo a hacer, al parecer habían sido los transistores que estaban fallando


!Buena notizia !.
?? y que se paso , que hiciste para funcionar ??   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 15, 2016)

Jackzam dijo:


> Chicos pues ya me funciono pero me toco volverlo a hacer, al parecer habían sido los transistores que estaban fallando



Buenos días.

Pues eso no parece tener mucho sentido  , el hecho que los Transistores estén mal (presuntamentel) no justifica la falta de tensión en R6 y en el Colector de Q2, eso solo se puede justificar por algún error en las conexiones de la tensión de alimentación.

Sal U2


----------



## epachel (Dic 1, 2016)

Buenas foreros

Escribo para comentaros mi segundo circuito emisor de FM.

Características principales:

-Vcc 13V. Con tensiones más altas solo conseguía que se calentara el 2N3866 y no más RF.

- Tensión medida con la sonda de RF: 12V

- Transistores usados: Oscilador 2N2219, Buffer 2N2219, Amplificador final clase C 2N3866

- Entrada de audio con preenfasis

- Consumo: 0,30 A, alrededor de 4W

- Refrigeración: ventilador más disipadores en cada TRT. Sin el ventilador, el 2N3866 se calentaba y daba menos potencia de salida.

- Alcance: 12V creo que suponen alrededor de 1W de RF. Desde la calle se oye perfectamente.
Emito desde un cuarto piso, en una habitación. No son las mejores condiciones.

- Antena: 1 simple dipolo de unos 70 cm cada uno, en vertical, colgando del techo,

-Estabilidad de frecuencia: Muy buena.

un saludo


----------



## faber235 (Dic 1, 2016)

epachel dijo:


> Buenas foreros
> 
> Escribo para comentaros mi segundo circuito emisor de FM.
> 
> ...



que bueno!  podrias poner el circuito? o esta por aqui?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## epachel (Dic 1, 2016)

El circuito es básicamente el que está en esta dirección: http://www.electronics-lab.com/project/4-watt-fm-transmitter/

Adjunto un fichero pdf donde se pueden ver las modificaciones que he hecho. Faltan las VK200 que
si he usado.

Como TRT final uso el 2N3866.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 1, 2016)

epachel dijo:


> El circuito es básicamente el que está en esta dirección: http://www.electronics-lab.com/project/4-watt-fm-transmitter/
> 
> Adjunto un fichero pdf donde se pueden ver las modificaciones que he hecho. Faltan las VK200 que
> si he usado.
> ...


Hola caro Don epachel , felicitaciones por tu montagen , una dica canbie lo transistor 2N3866 por un 2N4427 , ese transistor es hecho a andar en 12 Voltios y te gañas mas potenzia de salida   .
Estuve estudiando lo diagrama esquemactico que hiciste y veo que no hay ningun choke o mismo un resistor entre la base del transistor Q2 y tanbien de Q3 para la tierra o masa , asi te pregunto : ?? seguro diso ?? no entiendo como un transistor puede andar sin cualquer retorno de curriente  de base para la  tierra    
!Suerte en los desahollos !.

Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## epachel (Dic 2, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don epachel , felicitaciones por tu montagen , una dica canbie lo transistor 2N3866 por un 2N4427 , ese transistor es hecho a andar en 12 Voltios y te gañas mas potenzia de salida   .
> Estuve estudiando lo diagrama esquemactico que hiciste y veo que no hay ningun choke o mismo un resistor entre la base del transistor Q2 y tanbien de Q3 para la tierra o masa , asi te pregunto : ?? seguro diso ?? no entiendo como un transistor puede andar sin cualquer retorno de curriente  de base para la  tierra
> !Suerte en los desahollos !.
> 
> ...



Hola Daniel

Es verdad que en el esquema no aparecen los choques pero en mi mensaje anterior aclaro que uso choques del tipo VK200. Están entre la base de los TRT 2N2219 que hace de buffer y en la del 2N3866. Además uso otro para filtrar la alimentación.
No están en el PDF porque está hecho con multisim y no sabía como añadirlo al esquema.
En el esquema original, en el enlace que adjunto, sí aparecen.

Sobre el 2N4427, no lo encuentro en las tiendas de electrónica que conozco. He encontrado el 2N3553 pero no funcionaba en el circuito. Quizás era falso.

Cuando he subido la tensión a 15V e incluso 18V, lo único que conseguía era que se calentase mucho más el TRT de salida sin conseguir más potencia de RF.

Otra cosa que he intentado es añadir a la salida un filtro pasobajo tipo butterworth pero me atenuaba la señal hasta los 3V , más o menos. No sé porqué.

un saludo


----------



## faber235 (Dic 2, 2016)

epachel dijo:


> Sobre el 2N4427, no lo encuentro en las tiendas de electrónica que conozco. He encontrado el 2N3553 pero no funcionaba en el circuito. Quizás era falso.
> 
> un saludo







  fijate este circuito, parece el tuyo pero con un trt menos   raro


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 2, 2016)

epachel dijo:


> Hola Daniel
> 
> Es verdad que en el esquema no aparecen los choques pero en mi mensaje anterior aclaro que uso choques del tipo VK200. Están entre la base de los TRT 2N2219 que hace de buffer y en la del 2N3866. Además uso otro para filtrar la alimentación.
> No están en el PDF porque está hecho con multisim y no sabía como añadirlo al esquema.
> ...


Bueno es una lástima no puder conpra lo 2N4427 por esas latitudes , cuanto a lo 2N3553 falso , SI , acuerdo plenamente que sea desafortunadamente una falsificación China.
Tente buscar un 2N4427 en charratas de radios VHF sea para radioaficcionados , o VHF maritimo ,o de  seguridad , quizaz en algun taller especializado en radiocomunicaciones sea possible conpra un ya usado. ( y seguramente original ).
Cuanto a lo Filtro passa bajos , ese ya fue bien discutido como armar uno aca mismo por lo Foro , hay que buscar . Una sugerencia es armar un double Pi Grego (dos bobinas y tres capacitores) , funciona barbaro y quita las harmonicas que pueden molestar otros servicios de telecomunicaciones .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## epachel (Dic 2, 2016)

Ya había visto este video pero no el esquema. 
Si lleva 2 TRT, no es el mismo circuito. Se supone que el TRT2 es parte de una etapa buffer para
mantener la estabilidad en frecuencia cuando se añaden otras etapas, como es el caso.

De todas formas, casi todos los circuitos de FM se parecen. 

Este va muy bien, eso si, de 4W, ni por asomo.


----------



## epachel (Dic 16, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don epachel , felicitaciones por tu montagen , una dica canbie lo transistor 2N3866 por un 2N4427 , ese transistor es hecho a andar en 12 Voltios y te gañas mas potenzia de salida   .
> Estuve estudiando lo diagrama esquemactico que hiciste y veo que no hay ningun choke o mismo un resistor entre la base del transistor Q2 y tanbien de Q3 para la tierra o masa , asi te pregunto : ?? seguro diso ?? no entiendo como un transistor puede andar sin cualquer retorno de curriente  de base para la  tierra
> !Suerte en los desahollos !.
> 
> ...



Hola Daniel

Por fin he encontrado un par de 2n4427. Me comentó el de la tienda que probablement llevaran
allí desde que abrieron, hace 20 años.

A ver si mañana puedo meterlo en el circuito en vez del 2n 3866.

Por cierto, también he encontrado unos MRF227, ¿Qué tal funcionaran en las emisoras?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 16, 2016)

epachel dijo:


> Hola Daniel
> 
> Por fin he encontrado un par de 2n4427. Me comentó el de la tienda que probablement llevaran
> allí desde que abrieron, hace 20 años.
> ...



Los MRF227 son mejores  que lo 2N4427, ese tiene mas ganancia aun eso porque fueran desahollados a andar en 225MHz  !   
! OJO con la disposición de los terminales E , B y C , eses son diferentes cuando conparados a los 2N3866 / 2N4427.
!Suerte en los desahollos , mantenganos informados de los avanços !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## edyrron (Dic 20, 2016)

Saludos
Amigos del foro tengan todos un buen día, perdón por hacer esta pregunta pero me tiene muy confundido, he ido a la tienda de electrónica a pedir un "trimmer" que esta en la lista de materiales del transmisor  (1 Condensador ajustable de 5-60pF), y me dieron este aparatito que según yo es un potenciometro de 47k.



según esta tabla de códigos de trimmer que encontre, este debería ser de 6,8-45pF.


Si alguien me puede indicar si este trimmer puede ser usado en este proyecto y mas que todo, quiero saber si uno de estos trimmer funciona tanto como potenciometro como capacitor variable, en el caso que no sea me pueden indicar como debe verse un trimmer de condensador.
les agradezco mucho por la ayuda que me puedan brindar y Felices Fiestas


----------



## epachel (Dic 20, 2016)

edyrron dijo:


> Saludos
> Amigos del foro tengan todos un buen día, perdón por hacer esta pregunta pero me tiene muy confundido, he ido a la tienda de electrónica a pedir un "trimmer" que esta en la lista de materiales del transmisor  (1 Condensador ajustable de 5-60pF), y me dieron este aparatito que según yo es un potenciometro de 47k.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 151633
> ...



Podría ser un condensador variable. Para comprobarlo, lo que haría es, si no tienes capacímetro, medir su resistencia con un tester e ir variándola a ver si mide resistencia. No se me ocurre otra cosa.





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Los MRF227 son mejores  que lo 2N4427, ese tiene mas ganancia aun eso porque fueran desahollados a andar en 225MHz  !
> ! OJO con la disposición de los terminales E , B y C , eses son diferentes cuando conparados a los 2N3866 / 2N4427.
> !Suerte en los desahollos , mantenganos informados de los avanços !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel

He sustituido el 2N3866 primero por un 2N4427. No he notado gran diferencia al medir con la sonda, unos 13 o 14V. 

Al probar con el MRF227, la sonda ha medido entre 24 y 25V   Está claro cuál es el ganador

Lo que si me ha quedado claro es que se necesita el ventilador ya que a medida que se calienta el transistor, y se calienta bastante, la salida que da el transistor va disminuyendo.


----------



## edyrron (Dic 20, 2016)

epachel dijo:


> Podría ser un condensador variable. Para comprobarlo, lo que haría es, si no tienes capacímetro, medir su resistencia con un tester e ir variándola a ver si mide resistencia. No se me ocurre otra cosa.





Que tal epachel, ok ya lo hice, en efecto mide resistencia, lo curioso es que también mide capacitancia, el valor mas bajo fue de 1.8nF el máximo 2.5nF, en ohmios el valor máximo fue de 47.6K y el mínimo de 0 ohmios, supongo entonces que solo es un pot.
Me puse a medir de todo con el capacimetro y me encontré con que todo marca cierto valor en faradios, un diodo 1N4007 me dio 4.3nF, una resistencia de 10k marco 0.23nF, sujete las putas de prueba con mis manos y marco 11.33nF 
Gracias por la ayuda, seguiré buscando el trimmer correcto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 20, 2016)

edyrron dijo:


> Saludos
> Amigos del foro tengan todos un buen día, perdón por hacer esta pregunta pero me tiene muy confundido, he ido a la tienda de electrónica a pedir un "trimmer" que esta en la lista de materiales del transmisor  (1 Condensador ajustable de 5-60pF), y me dieron este aparatito que según yo es un potenciometro de 47k.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 151633
> ...


! Hola a todos , caro Don edyrron , pediste una "naranja" , pero  te levaste una "banana" por puro equivoco del vendedor que NIN sape con que elementos trabaja !   
La foto arriba es un "Trimpot" o sea un resistor ayustable y nunca un capacitor ayustable portanto ese conponente NO te sirve !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.





epachel dijo:


> Podría ser un condensador variable. Para comprobarlo, lo que haría es, si no tienes capacímetro, medir su resistencia con un tester e ir variándola a ver si mide resistencia. No se me ocurre otra cosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bueno no basta solamente canbiar un transistor por otro y listo  , hay que reayustar los conponentes cercanos ("L y C") para correcta adaptación de inpedancias tanto de entrada cuanto la de salida  del nuevo transistor que tiene su parametros distintos.
Es muy inportant dicipar lo calor generado por lo transistor para que la ganancia no caia y tanbien que ese no venga a trabajar estresado y encurtar su vida util.
Que me recorde lo transistor MRF227 tiene lo Emisor conectado directamente a la caja (encapsulamento mectalico) y eso facilita en mucho la nuestra vida en armar un bueno dicipador de calor sin la nesecidad que tener que ayslar el de la masa o tierra.
Eso que aclaro aca no es factible con los transistores 2N3866 o 2N4427 una ves que eses  que tienem su Colector a la caja (encapsulamento mectalico) .
Recordese que cuando doblamos la tensión sob la carga , quadruplicamos la potenzia , eso porque la potenzia es igual a lo  cuadrado de la tensión sob misma carga ( en nuestro caso son los 50 Ohmios padrón).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## edyrron (Dic 20, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ! Hola a todos , caro Don edyrron , pediste una "naranja" , pero  te levaste una "banana" por puro equivoco del vendedor que NIN sape con que elementos trabaja !
> La foto arriba es un "Trimpot" o sea un resistor ayustable y nunca un capacitor ayustable portanto ese conponente NO te sirve !
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Daniel Lopes, Gracias por la respuesta yo también me quede loco cuando me paso ese pot, pero me quede dudando, como es la primera ves que necesito uno de esos elementos no lo tenia muy claro.
Bueno seguiré con el proyecto, quiero agregarlo a un teatro en casa que tengo por allí 
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 20, 2016)

edyrron dijo:


> Daniel Lopes, Gracias por la respuesta yo también me quede loco cuando me paso ese pot, pero me quede dudando, como es la primera ves que necesito uno de esos elementos no lo tenia muy claro.
> Bueno seguiré con el proyecto, quiero agregarlo a un teatro en casa que tengo por allí
> Gracias de nuevo.


Seguramente puedes sacar ese trimmer (capacitor ayustable )que nesecitas  de un viejo radio am/fm ya desquaçado   
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chopo9714 (Dic 21, 2016)

Buenas, soy un alumno de electronica de bilbo, pais vasco, y me gustaria montar un transmisor fm para conectar telefono. Llevo varios dias investigando, y me he leido varias paginas de este foro, pero no saco nada en claro Por eso me guataria saber si alguien podria ayudarme o mandar algun esquema que funcione o que haya que hacerle una modificacion Seria buen regalo de navidad


----------



## elgriego (Dic 21, 2016)

Buenos Dias Y bienvenido chopo9714,Si hay algo que abunda en este maravilloso foro,es imformacion acerca de transmisores de Brodcast Fm,desde juguetes de pocos metros ,hasta señores transmisores para cubrir una ciudad,todo depende del conocimiento ,posibilidades,y ganas de aprender.

Si en el lugar en donde resides,existen pocas Fm,el siguiente link ,puede serte de utilidad para que te adentres poco a poco en el terreno de la Rf.   



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-2130/


Saludos Y suerte.


----------



## chopo9714 (Dic 21, 2016)

Gracias griego, ya he leido un poco bastante del post, y veo que mucha gente varia el circuito que principalmente se presenta. En mi centro tenemos un amplio almacen a nuestra disposicion, por eso me gustaria poder ver un diseño definitivo con el cual pueda montar el transmisor. ¿El circuito principal que se presenta funciona buen?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 21, 2016)

chopo9714 dijo:


> Buenas, soy un alumno de electronica de bilbo, pais vasco, y me gustaria montar un transmisor fm para conectar telefono. Llevo varios dias investigando, y me he leido varias paginas de este foro, pero no saco nada en claro�� Por eso me guataria saber si alguien podria ayudarme o mandar algun esquema que funcione o que haya que hacerle una modificacion�� Seria buen regalo de navidad��


Hola caro Don chopo9714 , se no for de muchas molestias , ?? podrias sener mas claro en que realmente pretendes hacer con un transmissor de FM mas lo telefono ??
Te pregunto eso para puder entiender mejor lo que quieres hacer y  quitar  tu dudas .
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chopo9714 (Dic 22, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don chopo9714 , se no for de muchas molestias , ?? podrias sener mas claro en que realmente pretendes hacer con un transmissor de FM mas lo telefono ??
> Te pregunto eso para puder entiender mejor lo que quieres hacer y  quitar  tu dudas .
> !Saludos desde Brasil !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



 Buenas, estoy intentando montar un transmisor para conectar mediante un mini-jack, y transformar esa señal en ondas de fm para poder ser leída por una radio. Ya he visto en la pagina 50... algo el diseño de algun compañero, que parece ser efectivo. Pero si tienes alguna idea en mente, o por el pc, estaría bien :
Gracias por vuestra atencion.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 22, 2016)

Hola caro Don chopo9714 te dejo aca un link que ensina a armar lo que quieres : http://www.electronicasi.com/ensena...acticando-generador-transmisor-telefonico-fm/ , o ese aca : http://es.fmuser.net/news/2013-12-5/661.html , o ese aca : https://books.google.com.br/books?i...AQhDMAg#v=onepage&q=Bug telefonico FM&f=false , o ese aca : http://www.sentex.ca/~mec1995/circ/FMTelTx/telephon.html y mas otro en anexo mas abajo .
Todos proyectos son similares y si armados con cariño y atencción seguramente te funcionam.
!Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chopo9714 (Ene 18, 2017)

Ya he montado el circuito, he usado la placa de topos y he hecho las soldaduras y conexiones con estaño, utilizando el sobrante de las patillas de los componentes. 
he utilizado un montaje que he encontrado en youtube, ya que me inspiraba confianza recomendais algun cambio?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 18, 2017)

chopo9714 dijo:


> Ya he montado el circuito, he usado la placa de topos y he hecho las soldaduras y conexiones con estaño, utilizando el sobrante de las patillas de los componentes.
> he utilizado un montaje que he encontrado en youtube, ya que me inspiraba confianza recomendais algun cambio?


?? Y como pensas en conectar ese transmissorzito en la linea telefonica ??
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chopo9714 (Ene 19, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?? Y como pensas en conectar ese transmissorzito en la linea telefonica ??
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Se conecta el positivo del jack en el final de la RC en paralelo que hay en la izquierda, y a la masa


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 19, 2017)

chopo9714 dijo:


> Se conecta el positivo del jack en el final de la RC en paralelo que hay en la izquierda, y a la masa


OK , quizaz ande !.
Despues contenos como te fue !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lanserc83 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hola, me pueden ayudar con el transmisor fm de las fotos por favor. Les comento, no recuerdo si era de mi ipod o iphone 4, ya no tengo a ninguno de los dos y quiero aprovechar este transmisor para usarlo con mi tv y escuchar en unos auriculares, para lo cual también me falta hacer un receptor fm, pero eso después. Volviendo al transmisor, lo que quiero es convertir ese conector ancho a un conector mini plug stereo y no tengo idea cómo hacer con tantos pines, si la mayoría no son necesarios o si tengo que combinarlos para que queden en 3 pines que son los que irían al mini plug, si alguien sabe cómo tengo que hacerlo, me lo dice por favor. Gracias por leerme y de antemano gracias a los que me ayuden. Saludos


----------



## epachel (Mar 14, 2017)

Buenos días

Estoy trabajando en un nuevo proyecto de emisora según un plano que ya no sé ni de dónde ha salido y
que me interesa porque incluye un medidor de ROE para cortar la alimentación si la potencia reflejada es
elevada y no dañar los TRT de potencia.

Ataco el circuito con una emisora de FM de coche y uso TRT 2SC2053. La primera parte ha ido bien salvo
que la fuente de alimentación que uso se vuelve loca al variar los condensadores variables. Incluso se llega a apagar en determinados momentos, según el valor de los condensadores variables.

El circuito es el siguiente. Querría saber vuestra opinión.

Según lo que yo creo, haría falta un circuito separador entre las 2 etapas. ¿Qué os parece?
Por lo demás, se escucha bastante bien aunque sólo he hecho esta primera parte.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 15, 2017)

Buenos días.

Las Bobinas están en H ¿Henrios  ?

Los transistores no tienen referencia 

Con esos datos poco se puede opinar.

Sal U2


----------



## epachel (Mar 16, 2017)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Las Bobinas están en H ¿Henrios  ?
> 
> ...



Disculpa,estos son los datos , las bobinas están hechas con cobre esmaltado de 1 mm sobre broca de 5 mm de diámetro.

L1, L2 5 vueltas

L4 4 vueltas

L5 1 vuelta

L3 choque VK200

TRTs  2SC2053

Ya digo que el circuito funciona pero hace cosas raras como las que he descrito en el mensaje anterior y por eso quería saber vuestra opinión.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 16, 2017)

Hola epachel ,Si la fuente se enloquece,es mas que evidente que el circuito esta auto oscilando,esos emisores de coche,son una fuente de espureas y parasitos. Si tuvieras instrumental especifico para rf ,por ej, una analizador de espectro quizas podrias llegar a buen puerto con un pll de esos,luego de mucho trabajo,sobre todo en la parte de amplificacion,de los 3mw ,o menos que entregan esos dispositivos ,a los 50 mw que se necesitan para excitar etapas posteriores ,aun asi no se puede encarar ningun diseño decente con un gadget de estos, por lo general ,suelen ser muy sucios ,en el rango de 110 a 135Mhz ,Banda ocupada por los servicios civiles y militares en materia aeronautica. :contrato:

Mi recomendacion es que fabriques un pll,basado en los muchos diseños que existen en el foro,que funcionan  muy bien,y en los que te podemos asesorar, los que andamos en esto de la Rf,para que llegues a buen puerto.


Saludos.


----------



## epachel (Mar 18, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola epachel ,Si la fuente se enloquece,es mas que evidente que el circuito esta auto oscilando,esos emisores de coche,son una fuente de espureas y parasitos. Si tuvieras instrumental especifico para rf ,por ej, una analizador de espectro quizas podrias llegar a buen puerto con un pll de esos,luego de mucho trabajo,sobre todo en la parte de amplificacion,de los 3mw ,o menos que entregan esos dispositivos ,a los 50 mw que se necesitan para excitar etapas posteriores ,aun asi no se puede encarar ningun diseño decente con un gadget de estos, por lo general ,suelen ser muy sucios ,en el rango de 110 a 135Mhz ,Banda ocupada por los servicios civiles y militares en materia aeronautica. :contrato:
> 
> Mi recomendacion es que fabriques un pll,basado en los muchos diseños que existen en el foro,que funcionan  muy bien,y en los que te podemos asesorar, los que andamos en esto de la Rf,para que llegues a buen puerto.
> 
> ...



Hola Elgriego

Gracias por responder.

De momento he hecho la prueba de conectar sólo la primera etapa y así la fuente permanece estable. Es al añadir la segunda etapa cuando al ir variando los trimmers, la fuente se volvía loca e incluso llegaba a apagarse.

Mi siguiente prueba, será añadir una etapa intermedia en colector común, y después añadir la siguiente etapa a ver qué pasa. Pero eso será la semana que viene   ;-)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 18, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro Don epachel una pregunta : ? lo que tiene conectado a la salida de tu lineal , una carga fictia de 50R o una antena ? 
Caso sea una antena , ? cual es la distancia desa antena de lo lineal y de la fuente ?.
Que tipo es tu fuente ,? Lineal o conmutada ?.
Fotos de tu montagen son muy bien venidas para pudermos estudiar mejor lo que se pasa y puder auxiliarte lo mejor que possible .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## epachel (Mar 28, 2017)

Antes de nada, pedir disculpas por haber tardado en retomar el tema.

El problema de la oscilación parece que se ha resuelto. Abrí el emisor de FM y cambié el punto desde donde sacaba la señal.

Ahora va bien. El sonido es de muy buena calidad. Los transistores son 2SC2053.

He medido con la sonda RF y las medidas son:

1) A la salida del transmisor, 1.74V

2) En el colector del primer transistor: 6,20V

3) En el colector del segundo transistor: 7,5 V (parece que no amplifica apenas y casi todo lo hace el primer transistor.

Hay una cosa que me resulta extraña y es que cuando coloco el choque en la base del segundo
transistor (Clase C?), la salida del transmisor se me viene abajo y también el resto de las etapas.
Cuando retiro el choque, al cabo de un rato, vuelve todo a la normalidad.

Hay algo que no está bien y no sé qué es. No quiero seguir adelante hasta entender cómo funcionan estas 2 primeras etapas y ver qué hay que corregir.

La fuente es de laboratorio, con transformador, y consume a 12,5V , 0,06 A. Cuando pongo el choque baja a 0,03 A.


----------



## smoke (Mar 29, 2017)

Las medidas con la sonda son relativas, es decir sirven para saber si sube o baja, pero como no conoces la impedancia sobre la que mides, no sirven para indicar potencia, salvo a la salida y si tienes carga fantasma (50 Ohms) puedes hacer algunas cuentas.
Al colocar el choque, el transistor queda en corte y no consume, por lo que la fuente indica menos corriente. Para que consuma, debe tener suficiente excitación como para superar los 0,6 volts, si es que el choque tiene la reactancia suficiente. Saludos.


----------



## epachel (Mar 29, 2017)

smoke dijo:


> Las medidas con la sonda son relativas, es decir sirven para saber si sube o baja, pero como no conoces la impedancia sobre la que mides, no sirven para indicar potencia, salvo a la salida y si tienes carga fantasma (50 Ohms) puedes hacer algunas cuentas.
> Al colocar el choque, el transistor queda en corte y no consume, por lo que la fuente indica menos corriente. Para que consuma, debe tener suficiente excitación como para superar los 0,6 volts, si es que el choque tiene la reactancia suficiente. Saludos.



Hola Smoke

Creo que tienes razón, no hay suficiente excitación para las segunda etapa en clase C. La primera
etapa va muy bien y la segunda, sin el choque, podría funcionar como adaptador de impedancias ( en emisor común). Por eso baja un poco la tensión que mide la sonda (ganancia menor que uno).

Voy a seguir haciendo pruebas a ver si sigo aprendiendo cosas.

gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro Don jordancamey13 ese circuito basicamente es un oscilador pilotado a Cristal de Quartzo donde hay un circuito resonante conectado a lo Colector del transistor oscilador en un harmonico dese Cristal  que sea en la banda de FM (88 hasta 108Mhz) .
Por ejenplo un Cristal de 10.240Mhz (frequenzia fundamental) y lo circuito resonante de colector sintonizado en lo 9° harmonico ,tenemos uma frequenzia de 92,16 MHz o quizaz sintonizado en lo 10° harmonico o sea 102,4Mhz .
Debes premeramente chequear la frequenzia fundamental del Cristal de Quartzo si esa oscila ( si es presente) . Eso puede sener hecho con la ayuda de un frequenzimetro o osciloscopio o mismo un radio SW (ondas curtas) que logre sintonizar la frequenzia del Cristal de quartzo .
Despues de chequeado y OK , debes sintonizar un harmonico valido en FM con auxilio de receptor de FM .
Suerte en los desahollos !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes


----------



## polpi (Abr 15, 2017)

Por casualidad hay mejoras para el project 54 de Rod Elliot? Lo realicé sobre una vieja placa estilo manhattan y salió funcionando de una. Incluso habiendo cambiado los transistores, el trimmer y el pre-enfasis.
Alguna sugerencia para la fuente? Con fuente filtrada con 6900 µF hace un ruido espantoso.



Saludos. Atte Polpi


----------



## tiago (Abr 15, 2017)

La foto no se vé con claridad, está mas bien oscura.
El ruido que se escucha, ¿Es del rizado de la alimentación o es mas agudo?
¿Que usas para alimentar el circuito?
Tendrás que ser mas descriptivo.

Saludos.


----------



## polpi (Abr 15, 2017)

Modifiqué una fuente que tenía en mi tallercito y mejoró mucho. Gracias tiago, y si era de alimentación el ruido. Ahora el problema que tengo es con la entrada de linea; tiene una etapa de pre-enfasis que la conecto directamente a la salida de la pc y suena muy bajito (aclaro que lo hice con un tl071 ya que no encuentro el que sugiere Rod elliot) 
Respecto de la imagen la tomé anoche con el celu y a las tres no pidan mas. De todas maneras las conecciones estan bien ya que hoy comprobé que transmite (unos 10 metros) con una señal bastante clara ysolida. Como sintonizador uso un radiograbador viejito con sintonía manual y bastante imprecisa.

Saludos: Polpi.


----------



## chimin (Dic 13, 2017)

Hola soy brasileño, y como gusto mucho de circuitos RF, montó varios circuitos de tx, PLL y ahora estoy tratando de construir un circuito lineal de 150 vatios, que he encontrado en internet, el problema es que no aparece el tamaño exacto de la pcb...por favor alguien me podría ayudar, quizás ya han montado atyé él...Voy a agregar la foto... Ahora gracias !!!(excusa han puesto en este tema).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 13, 2017)

chimin dijo:


> Hola soy brasileño, y como gusto mucho de circuitos RF, montó varios circuitos de tx, PLL y ahora estoy tratando de construir un circuito lineal de 150 vatios, que he encontrado en internet, el problema es que no aparece el tamaño exacto de la pcb...por favor alguien me podría ayudar, quizás ya han montado atyé él...Voy a agregar la foto... Ahora gracias !!!(excusa han puesto en este tema).


Hola paisano , sea muy bienvenido por aca ( Foro) te recomendo estimar las dimensiones desa tarjeta de circuito inpreso por conparación con  las dimensiones de un transistor real.
Desde que use una tarjeta de fibra de vidrio FR4 de double caras , 1.6mm de espesura y  muy bien aterrizadas las dos caras en todos puntos de masa o tierra NO hay por que no funcionar .
Ademas ese circuito es reconprobado y seguramente te funciona de premera desde que enpleye conponentes realmente prolijos a andar en RF. (Capacitores Chip ATC o Mica Blindada)
!Suerte en los desahollos y mantenganos informados de los avances!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## chimin (Dic 14, 2017)

Gracias Daniel por explicaciones...tengo todos los componentes, sólo estoy en dudas sobre la calidad de los BLF 177..voy a intentarlo con el tamaño real de él...después de preparado, poner el resultado aquí.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 14, 2017)

Muy bien  una cosa es facto principalmente aca por eses pagos ( y por que non en todo resto del mundo) ,casi todos  los transistores BLF177 disponibles en lo mercado especializado son en realidad transistores remanufacturados (reciclados) donde hay Chinos especializados en canbiar la pastilla de silicio estropiada por otra nueva y asi recuperando un transistor que un dia si estropio ao invés  fabricar otro nuevo 0Km a partir del cero.
Los precios practicados son sin dudas muy buenos , pero la calidad eso solamente Dios puede responder.
!Suerte en los desahollos , mantenganos informados de los avances!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elmito2 (Dic 15, 2017)

11*5 cm pero es la versión antigua


----------



## chimin (Dic 17, 2017)

Gracias Elmito2 !!!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 17, 2017)

Hola caro chimin , en Mercado Livre puedes conpra BLF177 del vendedor "Tecnotronics" que es muy bueno!.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## jeferson2000 (Feb 9, 2018)

anthony123 dijo:


> Estos son los cambios que le hice a mi transmisor:
> El transistor: use los BC547
> Condensadores: los de 0,1 uF los puse electrolíticos y los de 2,7pF los puse de 2,5 pF
> Bobina: Igual
> ...



y que tal tefunciono cambiandole transistores


----------



## jeferson2000 (Feb 10, 2018)

Muy buenas 
Queria hacer algunas preguntas ya que deseo hacer este circuito para la clase de telecomunicaciones pues soy estudiante de electronica y agradeceria mucho a quien tuviera la amabilidad de responderlas
1.Que transistor es mejor para el circuito 2n2222 o bc547 si deseo aplicarle a su entrada una señal de audio  por medio de mi telefono?
Cual debe ser el diametro de las espiras, y si el cobre de estas debe estar necesariamente aislado con barniz u otro tipo de aislante?
Se puede aplicar a este circuito un voltaje mayor a 9v, o si al hacerlo estropearia el circuito, porque quiero alimentarlo con 12.5 voltios con 3 baterias 18650 conectadas en serie para una mayor duracion del tiempo de uso del circuito 
Al principio dije que queria aplicarle una señal de audio desde mi telefono, y quiero ponerle un capacitor de desacople de mayor capacidad para asi lograr una menor impedancia de entrada, de cuanto debe ser ese capacitor?


----------



## andrescanul (Feb 26, 2018)

mnicolau dijo:


> Acá les dejo El PCB, me lo paso anthony hace unas semanas yo lo modifiqué uno poquito nada mas..
> 
> ah.. en los pads q hay a cada lado del capacitor de 100nf de la derecha, ahí conecté un led.
> 
> ...



estoy armando este radio para un proyecto de telecomunicaciones pero me esta quemando los leds cuando compre las cosas, en vez de los capacitores ceramicos de 2.7pF, compre de 2.2pF y en vez de los de 100nF, compre de 1mF influye mucho eso?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 26, 2018)

Deberias publicar el esquema, no el pcb.
Como no quieres que se qume el led si esta recibiendo en forma directa los 9V de fuente, un led soporta 1.2V
Te falta la resistencia limitadora calculada para 15-20 mA de consumo del mismo


----------



## andrescanul (Feb 27, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Deberias publicar el esquema, no el pcb.
> Como no quieres que se qume el led si esta recibiendo en forma directa los 9V de fuente, un led soporta 1.2V
> Te falta la resistencia limitadora calculada para 15-20 mA de consumo del mismo


bueno es que no tenemos mucho conocimiento del tema, pensabamos que la resistencia de 220 ohms era la del led, quiere decir que en ese pcb que subi esta todo bien? solo me hace falta la resistencia del led? disculpa la ignorancia


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2018)

No lo revise todo, tendrias el esquema asi lo cotejo bien y te indico que sería necesario


----------



## andrescanul (Feb 27, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> No lo revise todo, tendrias el esquema asi lo cotejo bien y te indico que sería necesario



es este no?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2018)

Sip me fijo  y te comento, por lo pronto solo hay que agregar la r para el LED que puede ser de 390 o 470 de 1/4W


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2018)

Estaría correcto, aparte de agregar la R para el diodo, como sugerencia sería bueno que la derivación para la antena fuera al impreso y desde allí un pin para la antena, para evitar que esta se mueva o se deforme


----------



## andrescanul (Feb 28, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Estaría correcto, aparte de agregar la R para el diodo, como sugerencia sería bueno que la derivación para la antena fuera al impreso y desde allí un pin para la antena, para evitar que esta se mueva o se deforme


ok amigo muchas gracias otra duda es que los capacitores ceramicos que muestra el diagrama de 100nF yo compre por error de 1mF influye en algo eso?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2018)

Sip, el valor es importante, trata de conseguirlos no son caros


----------



## andrescanul (Mar 5, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Sip, el valor es importante, trata de conseguirlos no son caros


muchas gracias ya lo probe y funciono


----------



## julikmet24 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hola gente! Les comento que estoy armando el circuito para un proyecto. Le quité la primer etapa amplificadora ya que mi entrada de audio es una entrada de 3.5 mm que ya viene preamplificada por un celu o por compu, no un mic. La cuestión es que el cable de 3.5 mm que le conecto, al ser una "inductancia" en alta frecuencia, cuando lo muevo me modifica la frecuencia de oscilación. Hay forma de aislar la entrada de audio del oscilador para que no me varíe la frecuencia de la portadora?


----------



## tiago (Oct 6, 2018)

Sube el esquema de tu transmisor para poder buscar una solución.
Indica que parte le has quitado.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 6, 2018)

Hola...si el emisor es controlado en frecuencia(PLL, etc), no debería importar lo que conectes mas allá de lo que afecte a la desviación, el sistema debería compensarlo y corregirlo.

 Si no es controlado, no debería importar demasiado por que no estaría en la misma frecuencia mas que un lapso de tiempo hasta que las variaciones de temperatura, etc. afecten la frecuencia y lo hagan desplazar.

Como te comentaron, muestra que has echo sobre que, por que solo tu tienes real idea de lo que tienes y has echo con ello.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Yamith253 (Oct 12, 2018)

andrescanul dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 164207
> es este no?


ese transmisor lo hice cuando estudiaba en bachiller hablo de por allá en el año 1997 y todavía lo conservo funciona muy bien... lo único malo es que cuando le conecto la alimentación por medio de un transformador y rectificador se le mete el ruido de la red... nunca pude solucionar eso en ese tiempo opté por ponerlo a trabajar con baterías únicamente.. si alguno aquí tiene alguna sugerencia de como eliminar ese ruido pues bienvenida sea la recomendación... gracias


----------



## alexanderCD (Nov 24, 2018)

anthony123 dijo:


> Si tienes problema con el trimmer, emplea el condensador variable de las radios viejasss!


  Como se coneta ese trimmer?


----------



## zeno sama (Abr 20, 2019)

sera que me sirva el transistor c9018


----------



## herry gianmarcos (Jun 23, 2019)

lo armaste tal cual o variaste algunos componentes?
si como es que se conecta ese trimmer


----------



## marpera (Ago 9, 2019)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> Este sencillo circuito transmisor de frecuencia modulada (FM) le permitirá transmitir señales de audio en un área de aproximadamente 100mts de radio.
> 
> La señal emitida puede ser sintonizada en cualquier punto del Dial de su radio de FM comercial, pues su frecuencia de transmisión puede ser fácilmente localizada entre los 88 y los 108Mhz.
> 
> ...



¿Y funciona perfectamente? La verdad es que suena muy interesante, seguro que lo pasas en grande


----------



## LUISCQ (Nov 26, 2021)

Hola, una consulta por favor, cuánto alcance tendrá tu transmisor? Deseo que rodee los 100m, o qué necesito modificar para lograr eso, muchas gracias de antemano. 


necpool dijo:


> Hola a todos aqui van algunas fotos del escorpion, son de baja calidad porque la camara no ayuda, ya no tiene el microfono tipo electret porque lo eh utilizado en otro proyecto, el cable verde era la antena debe ser de 15cm, al capacitor variable lo saque de una vieja radio, el transistor que utilice es el bf494 pero se pueden utilizar otros, en el archivos rar que subi estan algunos de los transistores que se pueden usar para este proyecto, este Tx funciona bien inclusive con mas estabilidad que algunos microfonos inalambricos que eh visto por estas tierras que funcionan tambien en la banda comercial 88 - 108 Mhz.
> Saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 27, 2021)

LUISCQ dijo:


> Hola, una consulta por favor, cuánto alcance tendrá tu transmisor? Deseo que rodee los 100m, o qué necesito modificar para lograr eso, muchas gracias de antemano.


Con ese circuito, dificilmente llegues a esa distancia.
Mira el del primer post, que creo que es de 100 metros.
Busca el datasheet para saber la potencia


----------



## kshitoperro2 (Abr 15, 2022)

Hola, he vuelto nuevamente a esta publicacion despues de varios años. El circuito lo hice varias veces años atras y funciona. Quisiera saber si alguien aqui sabe que potencia tira ese transmisor, me gustaria usarlo como preamplificador de otro tx que tengo, más pequeño.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 16, 2022)

Busca el datasheet del/los transistor/es de salida


----------



## artidoro1006 (Abr 19, 2022)

Buenos dias chicos. Un a consulta, cuales son las etapas de un transmisor fm profesional?


----------



## unmonje (Abr 19, 2022)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Buenos dias chicos. Un a consulta, cuales son las etapas de un transmisor fm profesional?


¿ en frecuencia de  cuantos metros ?  ¿ FM de difusión comercial , militar o que ?   ¿monoaural o estereo ?  ¿ Con oscilador analógico o digital ? ¿De banda ancha o angosta?
¿De 1 , 10 100 o 1000 watts ?  ¿de 36 Ohms , 52, 75 o 300 de impedancia de salida ?
¿ De usp manual, de escritorio o de planta ?

¿ Para la dama o el caballero ?  UUFFFF !!!


----------



## artidoro1006 (Abr 19, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> ¿ en frecuencia de  cuantos metros ?  ¿ FM de difusión comercial , militar o que ?   ¿monoaural o estereo ?  ¿ Con oscilador analógico o digital ? ¿De banda ancha o angosta?
> ¿De 1 , 10 100 o 1000 watts ?  ¿de 36 Ohms , 52, 75 o 300 de impedancia de salida ?
> ¿ De usp manual, de escritorio o de planta ?
> 
> ¿ Para la dama o el caballero ?  UUFFFF !!!


Me referia a esto pll, excitador etc.


----------



## Americo8888 (Abr 19, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> ¿ en frecuencia de  cuantos metros ?  ¿ FM de difusión comercial , militar o que ?   ¿monoaural o estereo ?  ¿ Con oscilador analógico o digital ? ¿De banda ancha o angosta?
> ¿De 1 , 10 100 o 1000 watts ?  ¿de 36 Ohms , 52, 75 o 300 de impedancia de salida ?
> ¿ De usp manual, de escritorio o de planta ?
> 
> ¿ Para la dama o el caballero ?  UUFFFF !!!





unmonje dijo:


> ¿ en frecuencia de  cuantos metros ?  ¿ FM de difusión comercial , militar o que ?   ¿monoaural o estereo ?  ¿ Con oscilador analógico o digital ? ¿De banda ancha o angosta?
> ¿De 1 , 10 100 o 1000 watts ?  ¿de 36 Ohms , 52, 75 o 300 de impedancia de salida ?
> ¿ De usp manual, de escritorio o de planta ?
> 
> ¿ Para la dama o el caballero ?  UUFFFF !!!


El administrador debe banear a usuarios que se burlan de otros, no contribuyen a los objetivos del foro, se gastan mil palabras para mal responder!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 19, 2022)

Me imagino que profesional te refieres a FM comercial, osea Radio Difusión Comercial en Frecuencia Modulada Estéreo desde 87MHz a 108MHz, si es así;
- Procesador de audio; crossover + (en adelante por canal de frecuencia): limitador + expansor + compresor.
- Codificador estereo + RDS.
- PLL.
- Amplificador RF de 1W a 10W.
- Exitador de 25W.
- Amplificador Lineal de 300W o mas.
- Cable de 50 Ohms.
- 8 antenas tipo dipolo.

Algunas partes pueden quedar dentro/junto a otras.

Si se te hizo unas series de preguntas, es porque la respuestas es "DEPENDE", así que para una certera respuesta, se necesita especificar unos datos...


----------



## unmonje (Abr 19, 2022)

Americo8888 dijo:


> El administrador debe banear a usuarios que se burlan de otros, no contribuyen a los objetivos del foro, se gastan mil palabras para mal responder!!


¿ Que me burlo? Es su opinión. Le estaba enumerando al usuario, que cosas  se olvidó de definir.
Dan mas trabajo, por incumplir las normas del foro.  El interesado debe seguir las-->  normas del foro, lealas  usted tambien de paso.  
Después, me rio cuando algo me causa gracia.


artidoro1006 dijo:


> Me referia a esto pll, excitador etc.


Bueno tomese el trabajo de enumerar lo que quiere.
Según las normas del foro, el que mas debe trabajar en el tópico, es el interesado o sea, el que pregunta


----------



## artidoro1006 (Abr 19, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me imagino que profesional te refieres a FM comercial, osea Radio Difusión Comercial en Frecuencia Modulada Estéreo desde 87MHz a 108MHz, si es así;
> - Procesador de audio; crossover + (en adelante por canal de frecuencia): limitador + expansor + compresor.
> - Codificador estereo + RDS.
> - PLL.
> ...


Querido amigo, muchisimas gracias por su aporte, esto queria saber, si bien es cierto soy nuevo en este hermoso mundo de la electronica, apasionado por las rf, esto queria saber, perdon si incomodo, cual es la diferencia entre amplificador de rf y amplificador lineal, por favor.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 19, 2022)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Querido amigo, muchisimas gracias por su aporte, esto queria saber, si bien es cierto soy nuevo en este hermoso mundo de la electronica, apasionado por las rf, esto queria saber, perdon si incomodo, cual es la diferencia entre amplificador de rf y amplificador lineal, por favor.


Los amplificadores lineales *incrementan la señal sin distorsionarla (o distorsionándola mínimamente), de manera que la salida es proporcional a la entrada*. Los amplificadores no lineales permiten generar un cambio considerable en la forma de onda de la señal.

 En este caso en particular, varios amplificadores de RF , pueden formar un grupo de amplificadores llamados lineales por su naturaleza.
Como ejemplo , una secuencia lineal de amplificadores podria ser --> 1w, 4w, 16w, 64w


----------



## artidoro1006 (Abr 19, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Los amplificadores lineales *incrementan la señal sin distorsionarla (o distorsionándola mínimamente), de manera que la salida es proporcional a la entrada*. Los amplificadores no lineales permiten generar un cambio considerable en la forma de onda de la señal.
> 
> En este caso en particular, varios amplificadores de RF , pueden formar un grupo de amplificadores llamados lineales por su naturaleza.
> Como ejemplo , una secuencia lineal de amplificadores podria ser --> 1w, 4w, 16w, 64w


Mi querido amigo, yo se que es muy repentino pensar en esto, me encantan estos temas de transmisores fm comerciales, que es lo quemas deberia de saber para al menos intentar fabricar uno mismo?


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 19, 2022)

Cuando digo "amplificador RF", me refiero al de Radio Frecuencia, y NO de audio.

Lo que debes saber es;
- Electrónica avanzada en el campo radioeléctrico.
- Funcionamiento y fundamentos sobre el campo radioeléctrico, así como su radiación en el espacio.
- Tipos de frecuencias, modulaciones, subportadoras, MPX, RDS, PLL.
- Usos privados y públicos de cada rango de frecuencias según su país, leyes y permisos.
- Cargas fantasma, equipos de mediciónes, fuentes de poder protegidas, etc.
- Seguro mas cosas...

Está demás decir que para realizar equipos básicos, se puede omitir mucho de lo anterior, siempre y cuando NO sea para algo comercial y de muy bjaa potencia.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 20, 2022)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Mi querido amigo, yo se que es muy repentino pensar en esto, me encantan estos temas de transmisores fm comerciales, que es lo quemas deberia de saber para al menos intentar fabricar uno mismo?


¿fabricar uno mismo? 
Los transistores de salida de transmisión de FM profesional suelen tener características militares, cuestan (para un particular) una verdadera fortuna en dólares y su fabricación, es un área altamente *regulada* por los estados nacionales.
Hasta 1 watt no creo que tenga problemas, sobre todo si vive en el campo y su transmisión no molesta a nadie mas. Le aclaro que es terreno fangoso.
Resumiendo, involucre se 10 años de su vida, en el tema de transmisión y luego empiece a pensar en construir uno.Saludos


----------



## Americo8888 (Abr 20, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> ¿ Que me burlo? Es su opinión. Le estaba enumerando al usuario, que cosas  se olvidó de definir.
> Dan mas trabajo, por incumplir las normas del foro.  El interesado debe seguir las-->  normas del foro, lealas  usted tambien de paso.
> Después, me rio cuando algo me causa gracia.
> 
> ...


Y le respondiste al colega Artidoro? nooooo, gracias a DJ T3 que sí respondió!!! incurres en lo mismo, te gastas 1000 palabras en prolongar puro blah blah siguiendo la discusión  e igual te burlas


----------



## unmonje (Abr 20, 2022)

Americo8888 dijo:


> Y le respondiste al colega Artidoro? nooooo, gracias a DJ T3 que sí respondió!!! incurres en lo mismo, te gastas 1000 palabras en prolongar puro blah blah siguiendo la discusión  e igual te burlas


¿Quiere tener razón ?  bueno, se la doy !!  
Supongamos que si.....
Por lo leido,   no soy el único que, blah blah blah. Adios


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 20, 2022)

Muchachos, lo que dice @unmonje es así, primero que para dar respuestas precisas, se tiene que tener cierta información, porque tirar una pregunta muy ambigua y genérica, se hace dificil responder.

Por otro lado tambien aclaró lo mismo que yo, por sobre las regulaciones legales y demas.

Quizás no es la forma de decir las cosas, o quizás no es bien interpretada, pero aún así, ambos dijimos lo mismo.

Sin animo de ofender a ninguno, no le doy razón a ninguno, y le doy la razón a ambos, y para no seguir desvirtuando el post, fue que respondí de esa manera, aparte que traté de dar respuestas "precisas" y genéricas....

Por favor, no sigan esta discusión ya que no va a llegar a ningún lado...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 20, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> "Por favor, no sigan esta discusión ya que no va a llegar a ningún lado..."


LLega SI , directamente a la "F29" o Moderación.
!Saludos!


----------



## jogyweb (Abr 25, 2022)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Buenos dias chicos. Un a consulta, cuales son las etapas de un transmisor fm profesional?


Hola, a mi parecer la palabra profesional en un equipo sea 50 Watts o cientos de watts, va depender de su uso.
Puedo tener un transmisor de poca potencia, desde 50 Watts en mi pais y trabajarlo de manera profesional. No es necesario un equipo caro, pero sí que cumpla con el reglamento de comunicaciones locales. 
Puedes comenzar con cosas básicas solo para cumplir con las exigencias en equipamiento e ir mejorando con el tiempo.

Un equipo no es más que un oscilador con pll, amplificador de 50 Watts. fuente de poder, generador estéreo, 
el procesador de audio virtual en una pequeña pc vieja que recibe la señal de audio de la mixer y la salida al transisor
No necesitas tanto para comenzar, lo complicado resulta ganar la autorización a transmitir.

Así que si vas a querer dar un uso profesional a algo aunque sea básico, va depender de cada uno como lo maneje aprovechando ese recurso.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 25, 2022)

Un profesional, puede usar, en su actividad habitual y debidamente registrado si fuera el caso , equipamiento modesto, de poca potencia en el área de su dominio, pero eso no va a implicar que el equipamiento necesariamente lo sea, si no fuera estrictamente necesario para la aplicación.
Sin embargo, se suele dar el apelativo de "profesional" al equipamiento construido con rigor técnico, a los efectos de prestar un servicio sólido y duradero, en base a los requerimientos y que a menudo es costosa su implementación y conlleva una considerable inversión de dinero.


----------



## artidoro1006 (Abr 26, 2022)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola, a mi parecer la palabra profesional en un equipo sea 50 Watts o cientos de watts, va depender de su uso.
> Puedo tener un transmisor de poca potencia, desde 50 Watts en mi pais y trabajarlo de manera profesional. No es necesario un equipo caro, pero sí que cumpla con el reglamento de comunicaciones locales.
> Puedes comenzar con cosas básicas solo para cumplir con las exigencias en equipamiento e ir mejorando con el tiempo.
> 
> ...


Buen dia hermano, justamente esto queri saber , gracias por ello, muy aparte de lo que usted menciono que deberia de tener un transmisor fm, entonces el filtro pasabajo no es importante? No se si pasa bajo y pasa banda son lo mismo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 26, 2022)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> "muy aparte de lo que usted menciono que deberia de tener un transmisor fm, entonces el filtro pasabajo no es importante?"


Lo filtro pasa bajos SI es muy inportante para si atender las normativas de atenuación de Harmonicos y Espurios en la salida del transmissor .
Ya lo cuanto tiene que sener esa atenuación en Decibelios  referenziada a la potenzia de salida en la frequenzia de trabajo eso depende de cada Pais , o sea caa uno tiene su normativa propria.


artidoro1006 dijo:


> "No se si pasa bajo y pasa banda son lo mismo."


Una cosa es una cosa y otra cosa es otra cosa.
Filtros pasa bajo como su proprio nonbre dice , pasa frequenzias de interese y rejecta las frequenzias mas elevadas despues de su frequenzia de corte ( Harmonicos o espurios).
Filtro pasa banda solamente deja pasar una unica frequenzia o banda de frequenzia dependendo de su topologia (diseño) rejectando frequenzias mas bajas y tanbien las mas altas de que la frequenzia de interese.
!Saludos!


----------



## unmonje (Abr 26, 2022)

Los filtros le van a restar una parte de la potencia al transmisor, quemándolas antes de salir al aire, pero son fundamentales.
El FILTRO* PASA BANDA* solo tiene que dejar pasar la energía de su *transmisor* hacia el *exterior *y* bloquear *todas las demás frecuencias, sea para ARRIBA o ABAJO de su frecuencia de transmisión. 
En tanto, dentro del mismo transmisor, y de etapa en etapa cada amplificador, bloque los armónicos de las etapas anteriores a el, para no malgastar recursos de potencia en cosas innecesarias.
No poner los filtros, a largo plazo puede ocasionar, la visita de las autoridades por* interferencias *a receptores de otras frecuencias, sean canales de TV u otras emisoras de radio, a las que le lleguen sus armónicos y las interfieran.


----------



## artidoro1006 (Jun 15, 2022)

Chicos buenos dias, que pasaria si no encuentro los transistores ideales para construir mi transmisor y utilizo otros, por ejemplo no encuentro el c1971,c3357 y c2851  quiero utilizar otros, se puede o no? Si es no, porque seria?


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 15, 2022)

Hola...Depende porque las cosas se diseñan y calculan en función a parámetros y si no respetas lo que el diseñador busco y probo, estas por "tú cuenta".

Todo eso suponiendo que sabes poco al respecto por la pregunta realizada.

Saludos.


----------



## artidoro1006 (Jun 15, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...Depende porque las cosas se diseñan y calculan en función a parámetros y si no respetas lo que el diseñador busco y probo, estas por "tú cuenta".
> 
> Todo eso suponiendo que sabes poco al respecto por la pregunta realizada.
> 
> Saludos.


Buenos dias, que parametros se tienen que tomar en cuenta estimado amigo, creo que no tanto lo estoy haciendo por mi cuenta porque me estoy basando en un esquema, solo que no hay los transistores que especifican y pues me gustaria buscar su reemplazo


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 15, 2022)

En los parámetros que se baso el diseñador para seleccionar dichos transistores. Generalmente si buscas reemplazos directos de cada uno de ellos puede que funcione con poco o ningún problema.

Un esquema solo es un punto de partida para cualquier desarrollo de RF y lo aprenderás con el tiempo si permaneces lo suficiente en este área de la electrónica.

Ej: cada transistor en cada una de las etapa presenta un impedancia característica a la entrada y otra a la salida y las redes de adaptación entre las etapas se calculan para satisfacer dichos requisitos.
Si cambias el transistor por otro, posiblemente no presente la misma impedancia y tendrás una desadaptación entre las etapas lo cual generalmente incrementa los consumos de corriente, aumenta las perdidas, disminuye el rendimiento, etc.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 15, 2022)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Chicos buenos dias, que pasaria si no encuentro los transistores ideales para construir mi transmisor y utilizo otros, por ejemplo no encuentro el c1971,c3357 y c2851  quiero utilizar otros, se puede o no? Si es no, porque seria?


Los circuitos de transmisión y también otros que no, los calculan ingenieros o técnicos muy avanzados , en base a los transistores que figuran en el circuito.
Si uno decide cambiarlo por otro, tiene que *saber hacer los cálculos* y correcciones pertinentes, para el nuevo componente.
 No es solo sumar y restar, de no hacerlo, uno se puede pasar la vida rompiendo transistores.
 Los transistores de transmisión no son particularmente baratos, al menos los de 5  watt para arriba.
Si se quiere reemplazar un transistor por otro, lo primero es tener delante la hoja de datos del fabricante de ambos transistores, el que figura en el circuito y el de reemplazo y saber leer los datos de cada uno para saber si son reemplazables uno po otros. EL reemplazo, la mayoría de las veces no es directo, hay que hacer modificaciones. Para eso estudian los técnicos al menos 6 años en la escuela técnica, a menudo el mas minimo error termina con el transistor muerto..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 15, 2022)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Chicos buenos dias, que pasaria si no encuentro los transistores ideales para construir mi transmisor y utilizo otros, por ejemplo no encuentro el c1971,c3357 y c2851  quiero utilizar otros, se puede o no? Si es no, porque seria?


Seguramente la potenzia de salida si quedara mucho inferior a la del diseño original.
Si NO encuentra ningun de los transistores citados arriba quizaz lo engendro nin funcione con otros tipos alternativos .
!Saludos!


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 15, 2022)

Le escribí, informando, donde puede conseguir dichos componentes, pero lamentablemente tienen costos altos, que no están al alcance para principiantes y que no tienen conocimientos básicos


----------



## jogyweb (Jun 15, 2022)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> que parametros se tienen que tomar en cuenta


Si no tiene los que corresponden, experimente. Así va aprendiendo y quemando de pasadita... ajajaja.
Echele ganas
No se preocupe si no funciona como debiera. Le vamos ayudando a medida que tenga algo construido. 
Debiera tener algo de instrumentación para saber el resultado de lo que hace. Para saber que potencia esta obtebiendo, un medidor de potencia considere adquirir. 
Saludos


----------



## artidoro1006 (Jun 20, 2022)

Disculpen con que nombre encuentro esto en las tiendas de electronica, se que son bobinas, pero no se que tipo de alambre es y diametro


----------



## moises calderon (Jun 20, 2022)

Disculpe artidoro1006, con esos conocimientos piensa usted construir un transmisor?, consejo, estudie primero.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 20, 2022)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Disculpen con que nombre encuentro esto en las tiendas de electronica, se que son bobinas, pero no se que tipo de alambre es y diametro


No si encuentram ya listas , tienes que saper lo diametro del hilo de cubre , lo numero de espiras y diametro del devanado , todo autoconstruido segundo los dados constructivos  si es que los hay en las manos.
!Suerte!


----------



## jogyweb (Jun 21, 2022)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> con que nombre encuentro esto en las tiendas de electronica


Hola amigo, estas bobinas las puede hacer usted. 
Si se trata de un filtro pasa bajos, puede encontrar la infotmación aquí Filtro pasa bajos
Eata detallado, pero va necesitar instrumentación para ajustar.
Saludos


----------



## artidoro1006 (Jun 21, 2022)

moises calderon dijo:


> Disculpe artidoro1006, con esos conocimientos piensa usted construir un transmisor?, consejo, estudie primero.


Hola, gracias por tu sugerencia, pero no dije que estoy haciendo un transmisor, publique aquí porque he visto que para transmisores lo utilizan.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 21, 2022)

artidoro1006 dijo:


> Chicos buenos dias, que pasaria si no encuentro los transistores ideales para construir mi transmisor y utilizo otros, por ejemplo no encuentro el c1971,c3357 y c2851  quiero utilizar otros, se puede o no? Si es no, porque seria?


Hola, habría que analizar el circuito. Teniendo delante el circuito donde quieres utilizarlos, podría decir que transistores podrías usar aunque de primeras te puedo adelantar que el resultado, en potencia de salida, no va a ser el mismo. Por ejemplo, no se puede sustituir el 2SC1971 por un BC547 pero si podrías sustituitlo por un 2N6255 o un 2N3924, aunque obtuvieses menor potencia de salida. Hay que analizar la polarización del transistor y no solo estos parámetros estáticos sino también los dinámicos, esto es, ganancia, recaracterizar el circuito, etc... para poder obtener la misma potencia de salida. Por ejemplo, el 2SC1971 puede dar 6 W con una potencia de entrada que según recuerdo no llega a los 500 mW, aunque sustituyas el transistor, al sustituirlo por uno de menos ganancia, con esa excitación no llegarías ni de lejos a tener la misma potencia de salida.

Un saludo.


----------

